# What and how many bags you bought this year?!



## La Vanguardia

In the thread on yearly purse expenditures, we have the amount we have spent. But I'm curious to know what BAGS and how many you have bought so far this year.

I'll start with myself:
1. Hermès 32 cm Kelly, rigid, in fuschia
2. Prada nylon messenger bag in rouge red 
3. Hermès Paris-Bombay in black
4. Balenciaga City in ink (present from my husband)


----------



## ChloeSS

So far

1. Chloe Paddington in Blanc
2. Hermes Birkin in Gold
3. Marc Jacobs stam


----------



## Lexie2000

I went a little crazy this year so far...
A Kooba Marcelle
A Kooba Scarlett
A Dooney & Bourke Ostrich Flap Bag
Coach Tie Dye Satchel
Coach Khaki Gallery Wristlet
Dooney Coin Purse
Dooney Ostrich Wallet
A Botkier Trigger Luxe
Isabella Fiore Flashback Hobo
Coach Weekend Satchel
Coach Gallery Tote


----------



## La Vanguardia

Lexie! That's a lot of bag! How do you choose to wear them?


----------



## Tanja

I bought:
LV MC white lodge pm
Chloe paddington in dark grey
B-bag city in ink
B-bag first in cornflower
and
Epi compact wallet in red
LV make up pouch
LV vernis agenda in vernis
So no more anything for me until August.


----------



## shoes319

I feel like I'm going to a meeting of "Bags Anonymous"

It's been apparently a bit of a stressful winter which means too many purses!...

Lanvin Kansas black
Balenciaga pale rose box
Balenciaga black first
Mulberry rosemary
Hermes kelly Rouge chevre 32
Hermes birkin 30 potiron
Hermes kelly bleu roi ostrich 32

I've sold several bags though and am still debating on a couple of more!! Yikes - why did you make me write it down??!!:shame: :shame:   I'm done for the year....but I know what I want NEXT year LOL!


----------



## kathyrose

LV Speedy 40
LV Speedy 35 (BF got it for me though)
Maybe 10 kate spades from eBay
Maybe 5 Coach bags from eBay and the outlets (and a fellow PF member)

I think it's more than that but I really don't want to count and list them or I might faint.


----------



## Kathy K

Wow, you guys are making me feel better:

Black Ferragamo
Kooba Haydon
Botkier Stirrup
Bulga medium tote (bought from another PF member)

We're all nuts, aren't we?


----------



## youngprof

In the past 365 days, or since the beginning of 2006?

Let's assume that you are asking for purchases during 2006:

White MJ Stella limited edition 
Whiskey Chloe Paddington
Whiskey Chloe Edith


----------



## BagLovingMom

You guys make me feel better too!
Black and tan large Gucci Horsebit hobos, I must have another!!
Damier saleya MM love her!


----------



## tw1n8ngel

Wow!!!

I've only bought one bag this year.. LV crossaint I think that's what it's called.. the smallest size.


----------



## Sanguar

A cerises speedy (turned out to be a fake, got $ back from seller)
A cerise pochette (never received, got $ back from CC company)
A petite noe (from Becca!!  Great bag)
A mini pochette (am using as a wallet)
And I'm in the process of purchasing a Babylone...


----------



## La Vanguardia

shoes319 said:
			
		

> I feel like I'm going to a meeting of "Bags Anonymous"
> 
> It's been apparently a bit of a stressful winter which means too many purses!...
> 
> Lanvin Kansas black
> Balenciaga pale rose box
> Balenciaga black first
> Mulberry rosemary
> Hermes kelly Rouge chevre 32
> Hermes birkin 30 potiron
> Hermes kelly bleu roi ostrich 32
> 
> I've sold several bags though and am still debating on a couple of more!! Yikes - why did you make me write it down??!!:shame: :shame: I'm done for the year....but I know what I want NEXT year LOL!


 
You make me feel that I haven't bought anything    

Well, if I add the accesories like wallets, agendas, scarves, etc... then I also have more to put on my list.


----------



## foxycleopatra

shoes319 said:
			
		

> I feel like I'm going to a meeting of "Bags Anonymous"
> 
> It's been apparently a bit of a stressful winter which means too many purses!...
> 
> *Lanvin Kansas black*
> Balenciaga pale rose box
> Balenciaga black first
> Mulberry rosemary
> Hermes kelly Rouge chevre 32
> Hermes birkin 30 potiron
> Hermes kelly bleu roi ostrich 32
> 
> I've sold several bags though and am still debating on a couple of more!! Yikes - why did you make me write it down??!!:shame: :shame: I'm done for the year....but I know what I want NEXT year LOL!


 
You found a Lanvin Kansas black in 2006?!  You're so lucky!  May I ask which store you bought this from?  I've been searching everywhere (i.e. called up practically every store in the US that sells Lanvin, eBay, etc.) for the 2005 Lanvin Kansas in black (not really digging the 2006 bi-color/2-tone version or the '05 brown one) but no luck so far...  It must be one of the those bags that no one wants to ever give up....


----------



## wickedassin

Ok, I'm sorta feeling a little "less" guilty--but not much.  Here's my list:

1) LV Cerise Sac Plat
2) YSL Mombasa
3) LV Epi Passy GM
4) Kale Essential

I have a large Chanel Reissue being sent to me, but I haven't seen it yet--so "she" doesn't count.


----------



## shoes319

foxycleopatra said:
			
		

> You found a Lanvin Kansas black in 2006?! You're so lucky! May I ask which store you bought this from? I've been searching everywhere (i.e. called up practically every store in the US that sells Lanvin, eBay, etc.) for the 2005 Lanvin Kansas in black (not really digging the 2006 bi-color/2-tone version or the '05 brown one) but no luck so far... It must be one of the those bags that no one wants to ever give up....


 
Actually it was on e-bay -- and it is an '05 -- and I love it!  But I don't know how much I'll use it now....it's so soft and squishy!!  Keep an eye on e-bay - you might get lucky!


----------



## weibaobai

LV epi speedy 25 in mandarin
Balenciaga city in black

and its only april. Ive already got my eyes on more!!!!  I feel like a greedy child, always wanting more more more.


----------



## shoes319

weibaobai said:
			
		

> LV epi speedy 25 in mandarin
> Balenciaga city in black
> 
> and its only april. Ive already got my eyes on more!!!! I feel like a greedy child, always wanting more more more.


 
hehe...you are not alone, child.....you are in the right place!  Only there aren't any other places I would "confess":shame:


----------



## ameka

Banana Republic tangiers white hobo
Marc Jacobs black multipocket

Second bag was from ebay and i've yet to recieve it in the mail. I'm trying to refrain because my eye is on the LV Damier speedy 30 for the summer.


----------



## Cristina

Balenciaga first in apple green
LV Speedy 25 (gift from my dad)
Chanel caviar tote in black

I've also bought an LV Vernis agenda and the Hermes scarf - accessories for my accessories?


----------



## H_addict

Just these two. Eye Miss and Eye Need You bags!!! I   them!!!



I've been looking for those for a LONG time!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Just these two. Eye Miss and Eye Need You bags!!! I   them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for those for a LONG time!!!



I have seriously never seen these before! I guess "eye" learn something new everyday in this forum.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Cristina said:
			
		

> accessories for my accessories?



that cracks me up


----------



## H_addict

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> I have seriously never seen these before! *I guess "eye" learn something new everyday* in this forum.


----------



## Selena

Wow I dont feel so bad after these lists!

My damage thus far:
Speedy 30
Damier Duomo
Batignolles Horizontal
Chanel Classic Lambskin Jumbo
Coach Fushia/Rabbit Fur (dont know name)
Also alot of accessories.
Selena


----------



## Ammietwist

LV Babylone
Stone Mountain from TJ Maxx for $39.99
L.L. Bean tote, $35
Roselli bag from Kohl's, $24
Sigrid Olsen drawstring, $74
The Sak small hobo, $50 or so


----------



## darelgirl

Gerard Darel Charlotte 24:

noir
marron fonce
camel
blanc
lavande
rose
tourqouise
bleu ciel
    2.  Gerard Darel mini sac drape with chains

marron
    3.  Louis Vuitton Batignolles Horizontal


----------



## tw1n8ngel

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Just these two. Eye Miss and Eye Need You bags!!! I   them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for those for a LONG time!!!



I've never seen these either. They are adorable


----------



## abandonedimages

I've only bought one, but I've gotten 2 from others. My addiction is getting stronger though :[


----------



## whatzerface

For 2006:

Chloe - Paddington - Cream
Gucci - Shoulder Bag with Chain Handle - Red
Miu Miu - Shoulder Bag with Bow - Off White
Tod's - Kate Easy Media - Cognac
LV - Wapity - MC Black
LV - Perfo Pochette - Green (my newest baby, I just got it yesterday)

I think that's everything...there are so many more I want though, you girls are a bad influence.   (I almost typed "a bag influence" :weird: ...I think I might have a problem...)


----------



## jag

Wow! I don't feel bad anymore and in fact, I am going to drag my DH to see this so he no longer thinks I have an illness! LOL!!!

I have bought:
MJ Blake in black
Balenciaga City in Ink
Chloe Edith in Whiskey but returned it 

and some great shoes (manolo grey flannel mary janes, jimmy choo jag in black).  Next on my list is new diamond stud earrings.  Then back to handbags (I really want a Kelly or a Birkin- but I don't think that is going to happen for a while).


----------



## beauxgoris

For 2006:

Balenciaga City Bag in black

Chloe Edith in Whiskey

Gerard Darel _Charlotte_ bag in: blk, white, and caramel

Kooba sienna: (I returned this bag though)


----------



## Redd

Hmm... Bottega chocolate brown hobo
          MJ Stam in Blush
          LV MC Black Petite Noe and MC Koala wallet
          Banana Republic Tangiers triangle bag in black


----------



## Kat

off the top of my head:
LV plum Suhali Le Talenueux
LV red epi Speedy 25
LV mandarine epi Jasmine (just got it tonight - posting pics tomorrow)
LV mono Speedy 30
Dior medium gaucho in red
Judith Leiber Hadley Chain hobo in spotted calf hair
Gucci Jackie bag
Gucci boston bag with off white leather trim
Bottega Veneta ball bag in hazelnut
Bottega Veneta dark brown satchel
Balenciaga City in cornflower
Balenciaga Twiggy in rouge
Balenciaga Twiggy in white
Balenciaga Purse in pale rose
Fendi zucchino mama baguette in black & brown
Mulberry Phoebe in chocolate
Mulberry Rosemary in oak
Etro pegasus shoulder bag
Marc Jacobs Blake in denim
Chanel caviar small tote in gold
Emilio Pucci bag
Tod's brown suede tote
Kate Spade pink & silver evening bag


----------



## jag

*Kat*- you take the cake! My jaw hit the floor reading your thread!! OMG!!!  

Whis is your favorite out of those???  And *shoes-* which Hermes is your favorite?


----------



## Marie83

so far i've been good:
Isabella Fiore Bronze Alexia studded hobo
Marc Jacobs Scarlet bag
medium bulga tote
and hopefully many many more! haha


----------



## tod

Chloe Paddington whiskey
Chloe paddington choco
Tod's d bag
Balenciaga white city
Balenciaga ink city

*Kat*, you are the PURSE QUEEN! I'm so jealous!


----------



## jstreete

so far:
-chloe paddy in chocolate
-black guccisima horsebit hobo
-burberry chester
-speedy 25

looking into getting the LV cabas and mandarin epi speedy 25(hopefully i'll get this one by the summer).::::crosses fingers:::::


----------



## rochasgirl

Only two so far. Celine boogie bag in ostrich blue and Chanel Luxury Bowling Bag in coral red.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Kat - Oh my goodnes... when I saw your list I didn't know when it would end.

darelgirl - Now you have every color to match every outfit!


----------



## pursemama

I'm glad I'm not the only one who went purse crazy so early in the year! I'm being lazy, I thought I just show them to you instead of typing!  Oh, and I have a Mulberry Bayswater black leather tote coming....this is it for me for the year!  Yeah...right!


----------



## jag

Fanastic bags *pursemama*!!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## shoes319

Kat - wow!!  Are you done for the year or will you keep going??!!!  What a list!!  I feel better...  

pursemamma - nice pics!!  Quite a collection.  The Salvatore bag looks like my Lanvin!

Jag....hands down my ostrich is so pretty -- I'm in love   I couldn't pass it up - now I'm returning and selling to try to compensate!


----------



## jag

^^^ It's gorgeous Shoes!!! Just amazing!


----------



## Kat

jag said:
			
		

> *Kat*- you take the cake! My jaw hit the floor reading your thread!! OMG!!!
> 
> Whis is your favorite out of those??? And *shoes-* which Hermes is your favorite?


I didn't realize I bought that many until I saw it written out.  YIKES!  I LOVE them all, but I hav to say I've been getting the most use out of my LVs, Balenciagas, and my Dior gaucho.


----------



## asl_bebes

Kat - OMG, that's that size of my entire collection! Great job ... can't wait to see pics! 

Pursemama - love all your choices! You've been very busy as well!

I guess I haven't been too bad so far but it's still way over my bag budget. Purchases since January 2006:

Fendi Spy in cognac
Chloe Paddington in blanc
Chanel classic accordian in dark grey
Chanel Reissue 2.55 in large(227) grey
Dior Gaucho in medium brown (which technically I don't have yet, purchased from a fellow PSer)

Unfortunately I'm on a waitlist for the YSL Muse and Bbag twiggy in red at HR Bloors. Help ... I have a handbag addiction!! When's the next meeting for bagoholics anonymous?


----------



## IntlSet

*Pursemama and Kat *take the cake! whoa!


----------



## shoes319

Kat said:
			
		

> I didn't realize I bought that many until I saw it written out. YIKES! I LOVE them all, but I hav to say I've been getting the most use out of my LVs, Balenciagas, and my Dior gaucho.


 
aaah, I think I counted 23 for you!!!  Have you used your pale rose Balenciaga yet?  I also have one and am so worried about it getting dirty - I had (well it's coming back to me) a bordeaux first and the handles and bottom are darkened - I did spray this one with appleguarde stuff...I still love my black first though...and I also have a Mulberry rosemary....just returned to exhange though as I had the mauve, and I thought I liked it, but decided I like the oak or a different color better....they wouldn't refund so I'll take what I get I guess...


----------



## jbelle

Wow, and I thought I've been busy!

Fendi Spy Honey
Marc Jacobs Ursula Elise in Midnight
Chloe Edith in Whiskey
Fendi b bag in black and tan - coming soon!


----------



## luvboogie

Kat said:
			
		

> off the top of my head:
> LV plum Suhali Le Talenueux
> LV red epi Speedy 25
> LV mandarine epi Jasmine (just got it tonight - posting pics tomorrow)
> LV mono Speedy 30
> Dior medium gaucho in red
> Judith Leiber Hadley Chain hobo in spotted calf hair
> Gucci Jackie bag
> Gucci boston bag with off white leather trim
> Bottega Veneta ball bag in hazelnut
> Bottega Veneta dark brown satchel
> Balenciaga City in cornflower
> Balenciaga Twiggy in rouge
> Balenciaga Twiggy in white
> Balenciaga Purse in pale rose
> Fendi zucchino mama baguette in black & brown
> Mulberry Phoebe in chocolate
> Mulberry Rosemary in oak
> Etro pegasus shoulder bag
> Marc Jacobs Blake in denim
> Chanel caviar small tote in gold
> Emilio Pucci bag
> Tod's brown suede tote
> Kate Spade pink & silver evening bag



My mouth is hanging open in sheer awe...


----------



## bluxcape

Here are my purchases beginning Jan 2006....
Salvatorre Ferragamo Lacca maroon
LV Batignolles horizontal
Dolce & Gabbana Borsda denim color (denim tote)
DKNY black tote (medium size I think)
Kate Spade Leaf
Kate Spade Perf dot noel sky blue
Prada small rectangle nylon bag, Red
Fendi canvas mamma zucchino baguette handbag, black
Prada Flap buckle leather handbag, malva
Marc Jacobs CHALK STRIPE DENIM SATCHEL
Kooba turquoise leather large slouchy 'Alex' bag


----------



## Kat

tod said:
			
		

> Chloe Paddington whiskey
> Chloe paddington choco
> Tod's d bag
> Balenciaga white city
> Balenciaga ink city
> 
> *Kat*, you are the PURSE QUEEN! I'm so jealous!


I think Star has me beat.  She's the queen.  I might be a princess .... lol


----------



## Kat

shoes319 said:
			
		

> Kat - wow!! Are you done for the year or will you keep going??!!! What a list!! I feel better...
> 
> pursemamma - nice pics!! Quite a collection. The Salvatore bag looks like my Lanvin!
> 
> Jag....hands down my ostrich is so pretty -- I'm in love I couldn't pass it up - now I'm returning and selling to try to compensate!


I keep saying I'm done and that I'm going to cool it but then, you know ..... blah, blah, blah .... lol


----------



## Kat

asl_bebes said:
			
		

> Kat - OMG, that's that size of my entire collection! Great job ... can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Pursemama - love all your choices! You've been very busy as well!
> 
> I guess I haven't been too bad so far but it's still way over my bag budget. Purchases since January 2006:
> 
> Fendi Spy in cognac
> Chloe Paddington in blanc
> Chanel classic accordian in dark grey
> Chanel Reissue 2.55 in large(227) grey
> Dior Gaucho in medium brown (which technically I don't have yet, purchased from a fellow PSer)
> 
> Unfortunately I'm on a waitlist for the YSL Muse and Bbag twiggy in red at HR Bloors. Help ... I have a handbag addiction!! When's the next meeting for bagoholics anonymous?


All of my bags are posted in my showcase.  I just have to add the Jasmine today.


----------



## Kat

shoes319 said:
			
		

> aaah, I think I counted 23 for you!!! Have you used your pale rose Balenciaga yet? I also have one and am so worried about it getting dirty - I had (well it's coming back to me) a bordeaux first and the handles and bottom are darkened - I did spray this one with appleguarde stuff...I still love my black first though...and I also have a Mulberry rosemary....just returned to exhange though as I had the mauve, and I thought I liked it, but decided I like the oak or a different color better....they wouldn't refund so I'll take what I get I guess...


I haven't used the pale rose Purse yet.  I'm waiting for the weather to get warmer.  I'll probably use Apple Guard on that bag.  The handles of my rouge Twiggy are starting to darken and I haven't used it half as much as my cornflower City and the handles on that bag are fine.  Maybe it has something to do with the red colors.  I'll probably use Apple Guard on the rouge Twiggy too!  I'm sorry you don't like your mauve Rosemary.  You may want to consider selling it on the Market Place and then get an oak one.  I'm sure someone would love to have a mauve Rosemary.


----------



## Kat

luvboogie said:
			
		

> My mouth is hanging open in sheer awe...


I went a little nuts .... okay .... a lot nuts!


----------



## jag

Kat - we are all just living vicariously through you! Your collection is fabulous!! Enjoy each and every one and if you don't- feel free to send 'em my way!


----------



## shoes319

Kat said:
			
		

> I haven't used the pale rose Purse yet. I'm waiting for the weather to get warmer. I'll probably use Apple Guard on that bag. The handles of my rouge Twiggy are starting to darken and I haven't used it half as much as my cornflower City and the handles on that bag are fine. Maybe it has something to do with the red colors. I'll probably use Apple Guard on the rouge Twiggy too! I'm sorry you don't like your mauve Rosemary. You may want to consider selling it on the Market Place and then get an oak one. I'm sure someone would love to have a mauve Rosemary.


 
Thanks - that's a thought about the colors being more susceptible (sp?) to staining -- actually I called and was able to exchange the mauve for a different color so they should be sending that out soon - in oak or something similar - I like the bag - the leather is really neat and has an 'edge' to it..


----------



## I Love RICE

you guys make me feel better:
1. bulga safari yellow
2. juicy couture superstar
2. coach black soho leather
4. coach dusty gold in color
5. louis vuitton coussin ( my first LV)


----------



## fr2nc1z

LOL I havent bought much:
1. Balenciaga city
2. Chanel flap bag in caviar (I dont know if its a medium or jumbo, most ppl here say its a jumbo  )


----------



## chigirl

for me:

Alexander McQueen Novak (black)
MJ Chevron- medium (black--from NAP sale) 
Balenciaga City (grey -- from Bluefly w/15% code) 
YSL Muse (tan)
Mulberry Phoebe (salmon pink)
Gerard Darel Charlotte (brown)
HH Mercer Satchel (black)
Anna Corinna City Tote (bronze)
Luella Stevie (brown w/o contrast stitching)

the last five each cost less than $350 on sale

hopefully a couple more from my brother when he goes to Paris.


----------



## rochasgirl

pursemama, I love your ferragamo bag. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## may3545

Since January:
LV Speedy 25
Fendi Mamma Baguette in Black Zucchino
Prada black saffiano wallet
Juicy Couture embroidered Daydreamer
Juicy Couture pink leather bowler bag (planning to sell though)
Chanel pink calfskin bag
Chanel classic flap bag in black caviar leather, medium
Chanel black caviar tote (from trufflesbang)
Balenciaga Ink City (from La Vanguardia)
Balenciaga Rouge Twiggy (from La Vanguardia)


----------



## Irissy

Cristina said:
			
		

> Balenciaga first in apple green
> LV Speedy 25 (gift from my dad)
> Chanel caviar tote in black
> 
> I've also bought an LV Vernis agenda and the Hermes scarf - accessories for my accessories?



How much is a Hermes scarf usually?  Thinking of buying one too.


----------



## Irissy

As of Jan 2006:

Balenciaga bordeaux First
LV damier ribera mini
LV damier papillon 30 (gift)
LV mono mini sac HL (gift)

On my list for the remaining year:

LV mono speedy 25
LV popincourt or popincourt haut
Balenciaga rouge vif City


----------



## pursemama

rochasgirl said:
			
		

> pursemama, I love your ferragamo bag. Gorgeous!!!


 
Thank you, it's one of my top favorite bag in my collection.


----------



## La Vanguardia

You guys have been pretty busy!


----------



## La Vanguardia

LV, Chanel and Balenciaga bags seem to be leading as the most coveted bags.


----------



## happy1

Kat and Pursemamma - WOW!! bow...bow...bow...

I've been really good so far, just a Black Belanciaga City because I'm saving as I SO'd an Hermes Kelly Chevre that should come in this summer/Fall, and the damage I will do in Paris next week. So I've been holding back to see what I can find in Paris first. 

It has been SO hard......arghhhhh!


----------



## La Vanguardia

happy1 said:
			
		

> Kat and Pursemamma - WOW!! bow...bow...bow...
> 
> I've been really good so far, just a Black Belanciaga City because I'm saving as I SO'd an Hermes Kelly Chevre that should come in this summer/Fall, and the damage I will do in Paris next week. So I've been holding back to see what I can find in Paris first.
> 
> It has been SO hard......arghhhhh!



I hope you have lots of fun in Paris! Ooh, I'm curious what they'll have in store at Hermes Paris


----------



## poppincourt

i purchased so far since jan 2006:
balenciaga white first
LV papillon 30
balenciaga bordeaux twiggy (that will be arrivng in a few days)

THE MARKET PLACE IS SUCH A WONDERFUL PLACE!
great deals everywhere, its just too bad this is making a bigger hole in my wallet =P


----------



## Jadore

hmm just a speedy 25 from the moms & dads!

Im probably going to get a mc white wapity in the summer when I start to work again =D


----------



## handbags4life

sorry about asking a different question but how do you start a new post?


----------



## handbags4life

o and the bags i have bought this year are:
marc jacobs stam
chloe paddington
chloe betty


----------



## Virginia

for '06, i've only bought 2 so far (i've been good)   .. my Marc by Marc Jacobs tote and a Dior Vintage Trotter Boston in black.


----------



## crochetbella

Only one this year:
LV Recital
Saving for another LV but can't decide which one...
But I have been bit by the Hermes scarf bug and have bought two and hopefully will get one this weekend for my birthday.  

JStreete:  Do you love your Burberry Chester?  My Chester is my favorite bag.  It's a few years old but still looks brand new.


----------



## kahluamilk

1. Speedy 25
2. Vavin GM
3. Anna Corinna City Tote..

My wallet is saying "No More" but it's only April and I'm already eyeing another bag!!!


----------



## shopper_girl8

Because of this forum (that's my story and I'm sticking to it), I went on a B-bag kick and bought:

black Balenciaga Day
cornflower Balenciaga City
white Balenciaga First


----------



## theITbag

too many...


----------



## Haute to Trot

I haven't done too bad. 

-YSL black large muse
-Dior double saddle gaucho in white
-LV luggage


----------



## La Vanguardia

handbags4life said:
			
		

> sorry about asking a different question but how do you start a new post?



On top of a section there is an icon "New Thread" ... click on it and start a new thread


----------



## La Vanguardia

crochetbella said:
			
		

> Only one this year:
> LV Recital
> Saving for another LV but can't decide which one...
> But I have been bit by the Hermes scarf bug and have bought two and hopefully will get one this weekend for my birthday.
> 
> JStreete:  Do you love your Burberry Chester?  My Chester is my favorite bag.  It's a few years old but still looks brand new.



Warning: Hermes scarves are addicting


----------



## minicoop

2006 purchases
1. Tod's Happy Shopping Piccola - black
2. Longchamp roseau tote - rose
3. Tod's Paro Shopping Piccola - light blue
4. LV Damier Alma 
5. Coach soho pocket - white 
6. Kate Spade Wynn - blue
7. Kate Spade - black and white flat canvas shopper with leather accents (I will use it for documents) don't know the name sorry!
8. Luella Suzi - brick red
9. MJ Venetia (from Cat) - cherry blossom
10. Luella Gisele - black

The last three are on their way to me (outside of the US), shipped by a friend in the US.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## SuLi

So far, a vintage LV Speedy 25.  I'm in a huge bag rut   .


----------



## vuittonGirl

I haven't bought anything this year yet.  However, here's the list of what i bought in 2005
Damier French wallet
Red Epi St. Tropez
Red Epi wallet (present from bf)
Burberry tote


----------



## carrie13

So far:
LV Cabas Mezzo
LV Mini Looping (from PF)
LV Mat Wallet (from PF)


----------



## Eire

Lanvin Black Velvet Kansas
Balenciaga First
Balenciaga Twiggy
Chloe Paddington
Thinking about another Paddy.....


----------



## tokyogirl

This year:

Mulberry Bayswater (Oak)
Le Sportsac Tokidoki (Not sure the name of the model)
Aigle Black Nylon Messenger bag (*mom* weekend bag)
Furla brown purse (was a gift, not sure the name of the bag)

Although, non-purse:

Hermes Agenda (blue lizard)
Hermes scarf (orange, giraffe)

Hope to get lucky and add a Birkin this year (which would really be a major purchase for me!!!)


----------



## summertime

WOW!  You guys are quite the collectors!  I have about 22 bags and think that it's over the top.  I don't want anyone to see the 'collection' because it's ...too much.  So, I'm not supposed to buy any...

But you know how that goes... this year, despite putting myself on bag restriction, I've bought:

1.  Fendi Selleria small red saddle shaped shoulder bag  (on deep, deep discount - was $830 I paid $250)
2.  Armando Pollini microfiber backpack - on Ebay - (like Prada's microfiber only much better quality)...any Pollini fans here?  It's a nice, austere high quality line.  Sort of like Mulberry only less 'chunky'.  Sold at Barney's.


----------



## ReRe

Dior Detective in Red
Dior Gaucho Denim
Chloe Paddington in Blue Jeans
Alexander McQueen novak in black
botkier stirrup in copper
Dooney bourke small all weather satchel chocolate
Marc Jacobs Satchel in taupe


----------



## mrs. sweet

LV white multicolore speedy
LV bedford in peppermint
LV perf speedy in fuschia
LV speedy cerise
black Balenciaga city
black/white Chanel cambon tote
black/black Chanel cambon pochette (haven't arrived yet)
bronze Prada bowling bag
small black nylon Prada bag
yellow all leather baby Bottega
orange leather/suede baby Bottega
Gucci large hobo w/ bamboo handles
Gucci shoulder (trapezoid) bag w/ green trimmings
pink Paul Smith shoulder bag
Kate Spade black tote
some Le Sportsac hobos and pochettes

OMG! it's only April and i already bought all of that!! i wonder how many more would i purchase in the coming months :wondering


----------



## safin1

shoes319 said:
			
		

> Actually it was on e-bay -- and it is an '05 -- and I love it! But I don't know how much I'll use it now....it's so soft and squishy!! Keep an eye on e-bay - you might get lucky!


 
That Lanvin bag from 05 is beautiful. You are super lucky. I have not found one anywhere. The black is the hardest to find! Why don't you want to use it a lot? Is it cuz you like it so much? That has happened to me before. I am going to have to keep checking ebay. I kind of like the 06 version. However, 05 is the best looking. I wonder if they will have a new one for fall.


----------



## fantastic

Hello. I just became a member today and I am wondering if members can sell and buy bags from one another? I am reading notes but I am not sure. Sorry if I am being rude but would you be interested in selling your Lanvin Kansas? If not, it is very ok too. Sorry it is so abrupt. I came across this website while searching for the Lanvin Kentucky in Google. It is from last season so I am not able to find a new one. Please let me know. Thank you and sorry.


----------



## H_addict

Epi Speedy 30 in Mandarin
Fendi Wisteria SPY
LV Mono Mizi


----------



## fendigal

I don't even know!


----------



## Jane Ann

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> In the thread on yearly purse expenditures, we have the amount we have spent. But I'm curious to know what BAGS and how many you have bought so far this year.
> 
> I'll start with myself:
> 1. Herm&#232;s 32 cm Kelly, rigid, in fuschia
> 2. Prada nylon messenger bag in rouge red
> 3. Herm&#232;s Paris-Bombay in black
> 4. Balenciaga City in ink (present from my husband)



Where is the thread on yearly purse expenditures?  Gotta see that one, LOL!    Nevermind, I found it.  

Thanks!


----------



## sarahcantiik

*Red cream LV CB retro 
*Hermes fuchsia kelly 32 cm
*LV damier alma

I think that's about it..


----------



## wickedassin

fantastic said:
			
		

> Hello. I just became a member today and I am wondering if members can sell and buy bags from one another? I am reading notes but I am not sure. Sorry if I am being rude but would you be interested in selling your Lanvin Kansas? If not, it is very ok too. Sorry it is so abrupt. I came across this website while searching for the Lanvin Kentucky in Google. It is from last season so I am not able to find a new one. Please let me know. Thank you and sorry.



Welcome Fantastic!  We used to have a Marketplace where we could sell each other our bags, but there were some issues with it...  So at this time, we're no longer supposed to sell/buy bags amongst each other.  Keep checking ebay--I've seen a few Lanvin Kansas' pop up there.


----------



## wickedassin

mrs. sweet said:
			
		

> LV white multicolore speedy
> LV bedford in peppermint
> LV perf speedy in fuschia
> LV speedy cerise
> black Balenciaga city
> black/white Chanel cambon tote
> black/black Chanel cambon pochette (haven't arrived yet)
> bronze Prada bowling bag
> small black nylon Prada bag
> yellow all leather baby Bottega
> orange leather/suede baby Bottega
> Gucci large hobo w/ bamboo handles
> Gucci shoulder (trapezoid) bag w/ green trimmings
> pink Paul Smith shoulder bag
> Kate Spade black tote
> some Le Sportsac hobos and pochettes
> 
> OMG! it's only April and i already bought all of that!! i wonder how many more would i purchase in the coming months :wondering



^^Ok, maybe I don't need to feel so guilty now...  Keep in mind I sold 9 bags on the MP before it closed.  But this is my list as of yet:

1) YSL large brown Mombasa
2) LV Cerise Sac Plat
3) Chanel Luxury metallic black bowler
4) YSL gold Muse
5) Balenciaga rouille Day
6) Kale grey tote

But I'm also waiting for a Lauren Merkin large plum tote to arrive and I'm on the waiting list for a large Chanel Reissue in black with silver hardware.  Ok, I need to re-evaluate all these purchases!  What do you guys think needs to go amongst this list:

A) YSL gold Muse
B) Lauren Merkin Plum tote in green
C) Balenciaga rouille Day bag

Thanks for the input!!!


----------



## nextnewface

wickedassin said:
			
		

> What do you guys think needs to go amongst this list:
> 
> A) YSL gold Muse
> B) Lauren Merkin Plum tote in green
> C) Balenciaga rouille Day bag
> 
> Thanks for the input!!!



THE DAY BAG   Especially since I've seen the rouille here, I LOVE the colour


----------



## beauxgoris

I've never even seen the gold muse!!!

Me:
-Chloe Edith
-Chocolate Muse
-Ivory Muse

see - not too bad, right?


----------



## mos

LV Manhattan PM
Gucci wallet
Fendi zucca spy satchel
Chloe blanc paddi
Coach black satchel

And I am paying the price now!


----------



## pixiechic

I've bought four so far this year:

1) Tignanello Catalina short shoulder hobo in black leather - got on sale at Clarks outlet store, used it every day
*
*2) Coach Soho large hobo in silver "dusted" suede - my valentine to myself, use it every day

3) Coach Soho swing pack in pink suede - to carry passports & such on my upcoming trip to England

4) Kooba Sienna in ivory - also for the trip to England (in 16 days!), and then probably for everyday. Or sooner if I can't resist taking it out of the dustbag before then!

Oh yeah...I also sold 5 bags on eBay this year.


----------



## aaallabama

i'm the proud new owner of a new black gucci blondie bag (has been sitting in someone's closet since 2004) & a black balenciaga twiggy


----------



## Baby Boo

I have bought. and i truly blame this forum

Pink Luella bag
Blue Guccisimma
Blanciage city grey (just sold)
Epi manderin speedy 30
BE&D bag (dont know name)
Chloe Python Bag silvardaro
Bottega Veneta hobo (bought from PF member

its been a good 5months. am soo broke though this is the most i have ever bought in a short period of time


----------



## TammyD

Calcaire Balenciaga twiggy
LV Damier Ribera 
Brown calfskin medium B.Fendi
Dark brown Fendi Spy
Petrol Fendi Spy
Silver/Gold hologram Fendi Spy
Chocolate Large YSL Muse


----------



## pursemama

pursemama said:
			
		

> I'm glad I'm not the only one who went purse crazy so early in the year! I'm being lazy, I thought I just show them to you instead of typing! Oh, and I have a Mulberry Bayswater black leather tote coming....this is it for me for the year! Yeah...right!


 
Here's an update on the bags I've bought this year so far :shame:.  I ended up returning the Chanel and the Tods, I just didn't love them enough to keep them!


----------



## pursemama

and these  ....I'm so baad :shame:!  Really!....no more bags for me!


----------



## pursegalsf

^^^ Whoa! You've got quite a collection!


----------



## aaallabama

please, please tell me, what's your trick to affording all of these gorgeous new bags?!?!


----------



## pink_bai2bi

In the past 5 months..

* Chanel black/white medium cambon tote
* Chanel white large medallion tote
* Chanel pink/black medium cambon tote
* Chanel pink/black cambon bi-fold wallet
* 2 Chanel sunglasses (one large brown frame and one brown with rhinestones on sides)
* Dior red gaucho

I must stop this Chanel obsession...
I'm thinking perhaps a white fendi spy and then cut me off for the rest of the summer atleast..:shame:


----------



## La Vanguardia

pursemama - I love how you take pictures of your bags!


----------



## jayge

pursemama said:
			
		

> I'm glad I'm not the only one who went purse crazy so early in the year! I'm being lazy, I thought I just show them to you instead of typing! Oh, and I have a Mulberry Bayswater black leather tote coming....this is it for me for the year! Yeah...right!


 
What's this one?  

  Why mostly black???  They are beautiful!!!


----------



## helenNZ

since jan 2006 and i must say this is when i found the PF too... I've bought the following bags - not many but its ok!

1. Balenciaga Cornflower Blue Twiggy
2. Balenciaga Black City
3. Coach Wristlet - that i sold off the day i got it :shame: 
4. Balenicaga White First
5. Waiting on Chanel Cambon Bowling Bag - black with white cc's to arrive - from a wonderful PF member!!! 
6. saving up for another Balenicaga or LV piece for my 25th b-day!

*pursemama* - i love all the bags you have bought so far this year!!! woo hoo!


----------



## acegirl

Oh my... Since Jan. 1st.

Fendi Honey Spy- sold it
Fendi Petrol Baby Spy Satchel- sold it
Balenciaga '05 Rouge city- sold it
Balenciaga "05 Magenta city- sold it
Botkier Lime Turbo Trigger
Botkier Tangerine Turbo Trigger-selling it
Fendi Striped Chef Bag-selling it
Lauren Merkin Plum in Grass
Dutchy Medium Nana Doc in Aloe
LV Mono Mizi
LV Porte Tresor Wallet
Balenciaga Green Apple Day/Hobo
Balenciaga Cornflower Blue City- on it's way!
Fendi Petrol Spy- on it's way!
& a few other inexpensive "throw around" totes


----------



## snowwhite

I went kind of nutty with Balenciaga:  

Rouge First
Black First (Valentine's Day Gift from my husband)
Emerald City
Bordeaux City

Marc Jacobs Stam in black


----------



## Daniellejp

Excluding wallets and accessories, here's what I've purchased in 2006:

LV Framboise Bedford
Coach White Poppy Gallery Tote
LV Sac Coussin GM
LV Monogram Keepall 45 w/ shoulder strap
cute & cheap beach/gym bag from Old Navy (does that count? lol!)


----------



## twiggers

LV Lodge in MC black
Coach black medium Hamptons tote
Burberry blue check (I don't what the style is but it is about the size of a mini-speedy)
Dooney Bourke small satchel (black with the different color stars on it...it was funky looking and on a big discount)

Goal this year: A Balenciaga twiggy, a Marc Jacobs Blake, at least one more LV, a new wallet (probably LV), and an LV coin purse/key holder


----------



## chigirl

jayge said:
			
		

> What's this one?
> 
> Why mostly black??? They are beautiful!!!


 
That is the Ferragamo.  I know cuz I already asked her a few weeks ago and proceeded to buy the smaller version of that bag.  I just saw it at NM.  Actually it is on sale at Styledrops - great deal.

http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-12749.html


----------



## fayden

whew!!  that is A LOT!


----------



## twiggers

Fayden...what kind of bag is the the one in the bottom row right in the middle?


----------



## fayden

twiggers said:
			
		

> Fayden...what kind of bag is the the one in the bottom row right in the middle?


 
oh that is the coach bag i bought!  i haven't even posted it in my collection, i keep forgetting!  bought it at the outlet for half off.


----------



## twiggers

It's a nice purse  I love the Coach outlet...last time I walked around the store with around 5 dangling from my arms...but alas my LV was calling and I only bought one!


----------



## squsihy

uh oh here goes:
balenciaga pony first in cream
LV shirley in white
chloe mini silver paddy
chloe anthracite paddy
fendi B bag in all black patent leather
LV antigua tote in red/purple
coach strw legacy tote in red
coach black satin frame clutch
fendi spy in hologram bronze/turquoise
LV keepall 45
and lastly.. arriving thursday
spy gold/silver metallic
phew.. i'm broke...


----------



## iamkate

Balenciaga in Chalk
McQueen Black Raffia
Chanel black pouchette (so cute and goes great with my black and white theme in the summer wardrobe)
MJ Quilted Ursula Stam in Black
Vintage gucci 70's era
DVF champange clutch(easy day to night trans)
YSL Muse ( White w/ monogram)
Vintage LV Trunk for my living room(is this a bag?!?)
Pierre Hardy Black suede with champange trim
NOW THINKING HARD ABOUT THE CELINE TEA BAG ON Net-a-porter...Help is there a recovery program I can go to...this is getting expensive and delicious!!!

wait I didnt buy any of these except the LV Trunk , I am lucky enough to have a boyfriend who is a buyer for a shop in Los Angeles and he orders them for me wholesale...thank god I ditched my husband last year....what a find!

Behave girls...


----------



## PJRooster

I have only bought 2 this year:

1.  Fendi Bordeaux Velvet Spy
2.  Fendi Silver/Gold Spy

I want to purchase the LV fringed bucket bag.

Last year I purchashed a lot more:

1.  LV MC Alma-Black
2.  LV MC Solonge (spelling?) - White
3.  LV MC Theda - Black
4. LV MC Wallet, key case, address book, mirror, monogram pen holder
5.  3 Versace Bags (Chaos Couture Boston Bag, Gold Boston Bag, Denim Boston Bag)
6.  Other Miscellanous Bags that I can't remember


----------



## blackbutterfly

I haven't bought many bags this year.  Since January I have gotten:

LV Antigua Cabas
LV Damier Cles
LV Mono Cles
LV Damier Koala

...that's it...I'm so behind!!


----------



## solitair

1-black and silver *chanel*
2- red hot lambskin *chanel*
3-romantic *dior*
4- black patent leather YSL
5-blcka *moschino* (teddy bear bag)
6-silver *casharel *with prada robot
7-silver *roberto cavalli*
8-purple *lollipop* bag
9- pink fur *lollipop* bag
10-brown fring *miumiu*
11-purple *sonya rykiel* with chains
12- light green with studs- *sonya rykiel*


erm...thats it so far


----------



## solitair

these r the miumiu and the rykiels


----------



## ShoppeGirl

pursemama said:
			
		

> and these  ....I'm so baad :shame:! Really!....no more bags for me!


 
Really love the Chloe bag (Sigh!)


----------



## Marly

Jimmy Choo Ross bag
Kooba Sienna
Francesco Biasia Paradise Mix tote
Louis Vuitton epi PTE Tresor Int. wallet
Louis Vuitton epi PTE card holder
Carlos Falchi leather Doctor's bag
Marc Jacobs multiocket


----------



## chicky

Chloe Paddington
Mulberry Rosemary
Botkier Clyde
Mulberry Phoebe (sold on Ebay)
Mulberry Angelica (faulty - sent back)
Hermes Ulysee Agenda
Various other high street finds


----------



## chloe-babe

oh gosh, what a scary thread 

OK, here goes.

Chloe Edith Bag - Whiskey (since sold)

Fendi B Bag Grey (returned because it was, well grey , swopped for

Fendi B Bag Red (returned because it was too patent and shiny!)

Chloe Mini Paddy Nuit Blue

MJ Stam Bag (Chalk) - sold on, too grown up for me

Chloe Gold Bracelet Bag

Fendi B Bag in tan and black patent (bought the Black B belt to match)

Prada tweed evening bag (with shoes )

Chloe Silver Silverado

Fendi Baby Spy in cognac (sold onto another tpf lovely)

Chloe regular Paddington - taupe

Chloe regular Paddington - tan

Prada Wallet in blue patent - lovely


----------



## chicky

chloe-babe, you've been a _very_ busy bee!


----------



## Pursegrrl

If we're talking since beginning of 2006...

1. IF sweet dreams hobo
2. IF bronze cutout leather hobo
3. Felix Rey straw beach tote
4. LV Mono speedy 25
5. LV Damier Saleya PM
6. LV Mono Cabas Piano
7. LV black MC pochette
8. LV mono pochette
9. Betsey Johnson small black chain strap with stars on it

Not too shabby!!


----------



## disney16

I wish that I had collections like the rest of you have but here it goes. I also don't know that exact names.  

1. Coach Soft Signature Duffle in Khaki/Pink -with matching khaki/pink Blackberry case
2. Coach Black mini signature Hobo
3. Brown Leather Dooney Drawstring  
4. Coach Denim Patchwork Tote bag( bought a blue tye-dye wallet to match it today from Nordstrom's Rack) 
5. Coach Monogram Khaki/Blue( small beauty case to match)
6. Coach brown Signature Checkbook wallet( to match everything)
7. Coach Brown Ski(w/Fur) Hobo
7. Two Coach Keychains 
8. Coach sunglasses
9. Gucci Tote
10. Gucci sunglasses


That's all that I can think of for now. I also think that it was only suppose to list handbags but I got a little off track. I would love to have a Louis but I am still thinking about that one.


----------



## Eponineslove

At least ten, probably 12.  All from various stores around town.


----------



## kattiepie

Whoohoo!!!! I love reading what other ladies have bought- it makes me feel better about my purchases.. :shame:

Balenciaga City in Ink (eventually sold)
Balenciag City in White 04 (sold)
Balenciaga First in Magenta
Balenciaga Box in Origan
Balenciaga City in Black
Balenciaga First in Turquoise 05 (MY LOVE!) 
Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 (sold)
Gucci black shopper tote (sold)
Coach hamptons weekend hobo in White (sold) 
Marc Jacobs Stam in Black
Louis Vuitton Ludlow wallet (vernis) in Framboise

Considering that I sold half of the purses I bought.. I don't think I was too bad..  hehehe


----------



## disney16

kattiepie said:
			
		

> Whoohoo!!!! I love reading what other ladies have bought- it makes me feel better about my purchases.. :shame:
> 
> Balenciaga City in Ink (eventually sold)
> Balenciag City in White 04 (sold)
> Balenciaga First in Magenta
> Balenciaga Box in Origan
> Balenciaga City in Black
> Balenciaga First in Turquoise 05 (MY LOVE!)
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 (sold)
> Gucci black shopper tote (sold)
> Coach hamptons weekend hobo in White (sold)
> Marc Jacobs Stam in Black
> Louis Vuitton Ludlow wallet (vernis) in Framboise
> 
> Considering that I sold half of the purses I bought.. I don't think I was too bad..  hehehe


 
When you sell your bags, how are you selling them?


----------



## habanerita

A little loca spending on bags this year:
1 chanel chambon camera case
1 chanel cambon large C's tote
1 chanel cerf 
1 Ferragamo pewter hobo
1 Marc Jacobs lobster patent quilted hobo
1 D&C large, large  brown tote
1 Gucci Zebra pony hair JackieO
1 Kooba marcelle
1 botkier 
1 marc jacobs small evening purse
Thats it....no more bags for the rest of my life!!!!!


----------



## icechick

I think I've been pretty well behaved this year, let's see:

Red MqQueen Novak
Chanel Cambon Signature something, don't remember what it's called
Vuitton Onatah PM
Vuitton Damier Speedy
Vuitton Spring Street
Fendi spy
Dior Boston bag with patent leather accents
Dior Saddle Waiste pooch/bag
Coach Poppy Wristlet
Lauren Merkin Clutch

Ok, maybe not super well behaved but the last three were cheap so they only count as one, right?


----------



## Soni

I have gone nuts this year 2..

So far I have bought

1 Daniel Swarososki Diamond Clutch
1 Silver glitter VBH Clutch
2 Evening Tods clutch bags ( Girelli and Marlene)
1 Chanel Mademoiselle Black Clutch
1 Chanel Luxury Bowling Bag in silver
1 Chanel Black shoulder bag with flap from the NY-LON fall /winter collection
1 Chanel White Clutch from the Pre fall 06 Collection
1 Gucci gold clutch with dragon fly from spring /summer 06
1 Fendi Spy in Gold
1 Fendi silver suede Clutch ( Boderline)


----------



## shoegal

All Bbags
rouille courier 
ink city
black shopper
rouille purse 
emerald work
grenat work 
blueberry work


----------



## DRSM

i was never really into handbags, and probably carried the same 1 or 2 through college... however...
*
last year i got 2-* 

-purple suede coach from hubby
-camel prada nylon purse..

*this year- on my own pre- tPF*

-gold trim coach soho
-michael kors- black w/ gold hardware... 
*
then came tPF and i saw the light 

LV speedy 30 in mono
LV speedy 30 in damier
Balenciaga- red '05 twiggy

*also recently picked up some cute chanel sunnies to round out my collection (i'm not feeling the chanel handbags just yet... seem a little older for some reason)

So the total for the year is *FIVE* new bags  quite a personality makeover for someone who didn't care about bags before


----------



## Meandmybags

This year is the year that i bought the most bag (Partly come from the influence of this forum:
-LV speedy
-Tan Chloe Paddington 
- Miu miu 
-Gucci charmy
-YSL Muse
-Chanel lamp skin camilia
-Chanel caviar single flap 
-Lilac first bbag


----------



## bisbee

OK - and most of these were before I found this board:                     Chloe Edith in Whiskey                                                         Mulberry mini Bayswater in Gold (Ebay)                                   Mulberry Blenheim in Black (on sail at Nordstrom)                     Mulberry Phoebe in Chocolate (Ebay)                                      Botkier stirrup in metallic green (Ebay)                                          LV Koala wallet (eluxury)                                                         Fendi Spy in Black (Ebay)                                                                                                                                                                                        I think that's all for this year! I have many others - will have to take pictures of all of them and post my collection soon (more LVs, Marc Jacobs, Mulberry, Loro Piana)


----------



## alexmandi

Only bought 3 purses this year so far  

LV Denim Mini Pleaty
Isabella Fiore Carina Studded Hobo
LV Medium Looping

Will be getting some more though!!


----------



## winternight

Gucci - black GG w/brown and black horsebit scarf handbag,
Gucci - metallic purple bag with bamboo accents,
Gucci - red GG horsebit handbag,
Prada - black leather with gold grommets handbag,
Marc Jacobs - tote in nude denim, 
Bulga - chocolate brown with gold studs, and 
Betsey Johnson - wristlet, black quilted leather with gold studs.

I'm not done yet though...


----------



## cph706

Just 2 (before tPF)

large flap black caviar Chanel
off-white Tod's Paro shopper

& a black caviar Chanel wallet

maybe I need more......


----------



## miss-lilly

Hmm...
Balenciaga:
black city
black first
white work

black Chanel cambon pochette
LV vernis framboise cles & agenda (not really bags but anyway..)
Gucci (don't know its name)

.. I can't remember anything else..


----------



## rental lady

Ok, this year:

LV Damier Ipanema Pochette (& matching coin purse)
LV Mini Pleaty
LV Musette Salsa long strap (used from ebay)
Chanel medium double flap in black (used from ebay but practically new)
Gucci Genevieve in black (gorgeous chain strap)

What a relief to be able to admit to it!  Thought there was more actually and when I see what some of you bought I don't feel too bad!
Trouble is, I think I've found a genuine skull bag on ebay, plus I can get my hands on a gorgeous cornflower balenciaga first...Don't know whether to  or  !!!


----------



## D & G rockstar

hmm.  I bought

1) dior gaucho
2) botkier
3) fendi wisteria spy
4) 2 - gucci totes
5) magenta bbag
6) chloe silverado
7) chloe paddington
8) d&g beach bag

I have 4 more on my wantlist.  LOL


----------



## Wafaya

here goes:

Hermes Potiron shoulder Birkin 
Ysl Muse oversize in white
Hermes Blue Jean 35 Birkin
Bottega Veneta Limited Edition frame bag in silver and tan
Fendi Wisteria honey spy
Bottega Veneta light blue embroidered tote
Marc jacobs Stam in Taupe
Jimmy Choo Ramona in Patent Burgundy
Bottega Veneta green hobo veneta (new for fall 06)

oh my god... this list scares me!


----------



## br00kelynx

*LV Mono Pochette*
*Black Balenciaga City (Sold already)*
*Marc Jacobs Venetia in Spearment*
*Coach Hamptons tote*
*Coach Hampton weekend Hobo in Khaki*
*Coach Zebra Lunch Tote (present from my bf)*
*Another Juicy daydreamer in pink/brown*
*Juicy Bowler in sky blue/white (Present from my bf)*
*And various accessories =D*


----------



## boudoir

Vanessa Bruno Bolero satchel
Mandarina Duck wallet
Mulberry Phoebe


----------



## blushingbaby

Louis Vuitton Framboise Bedford & matching Pochette Cles
Chanel Cambon Medium Messenger, White on Black
Chanel Medium Classic Double Flap Caviar, Dark Pink (Corail)

...and a whole bunch of other knick knacks (tokidoki, lacoste, etc)


----------



## ChloeSS

so far 
-chloe paddington blanc
-MJ stam
-Hermes Birkin BJ
- YSL muse
-Chloe Edith
-Chloe silverado python
-Hermes JPG birkin white.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Um lets see..
Chanel Valentine hobo in yellow
Chanel navy blue tote/shoulder bag
Chanel 2.55 in dark beige
LV Damier Speedy 30
LV Peach Graffiti pochette
LV Fuchsia Perforated Musette
LV Green Perforated pochette
LV Framboise Vernis Houston
LV Monogram Chinchilla Demi Lune
LV Taupe Charms Cabas
LV Fuchsia Charms pochette


----------



## chag

All of the speedies in the photo except for the mini. Both of the inclusion pieces were bought this year


----------



## mary77bgo

Ok... here's my VERY short list of bag acquistions this year:

1)Fendi Spy (Black)
2)Luella Gisele (tan)
3)Dior Baudrier (tan).... man! That saddle bag is HUGE!!!!


----------



## maryg1

Are you ready to know how many I bought this year?

well....0... 
But I am looking around (as you can see from my posts), and everything goes right this weekend I'm going to the Mall outlet near Florence, hunting for Burberry, Gucci, Fendi. If I don't find anything there I probably will buy a Burberry bag from netaporter and a a Lamarthe bag from yoox.
Hope Vlad doesn't ban me for not having bought a new bag since last year!


----------



## annanas

i've been perfectly saintly this year..  i've bought:

1.  black balenciaga besace
2.  black vintage clutch that looks like it could be from the chanel mademoiselle line
3.  black deceptively large vintage bag that looks like the one moomin-mamma carries.  that's why i bought it, seriously


----------



## annemerrick

Here's mine....
1. LV Sac Plat
2. Chloe evening bag
3. LV Trompe l'oeil
4. YSL Muse
5. LV Reade Gm
6. Judith Leiber evening bag (gift actually)
7. Chocolate Spy
8. Chanel red caviar evening bag
9. Fendi gold baguette
10. Black embroidered Fendi baguette
11. Fendi vanity
Wow...I had no idea that I had bought so...many!!!


----------



## pointie

This year?

Balenciaga city in black
Balenciaga city in Marron
Mulberry Roxanne in python
Rochas sliced chevre bag
Suarez lizard evening bag
LV Epi Dhanura GM


----------



## boxermom

When I write them all down, it's embarrassing. But many are off eBay and about half were for gifts.

LV Mono Cabas Piano
LV Mono BH
LV denim baggy pleaty
Marc Jacobs Stam
Chanel med. tote
Kate Spade dot noel saffron totes (3)
Moo Roo evening bags (2)
Bottega Veneta woven clutches, various colors (4)
Bottega Veneta vintage woven shoulder bag
Bottega Veneta woven hobo
Bottega Veneta woven mini-purses (2)
Bottega Veneta satchel
Bottega Veneta woven flap shoulder bag

I'm selling a couple of the BV's soon. So I actually have less than half of these listed. I love handbags!:shame:


----------



## weibaobai

SO far this year:

EPI mandarin speedy that turned into a mandarin alma
Black CITY-bal
Red WORK-bal
Midnight blue gucci horsebit

the bf wont let me buy anymore until jan 1st.


----------



## katy 1368

Only two this year - I am a poor cash strapped nurse!

Mulberry Araline in brown/orange
Chanel classic flap in back lambskin with gold hardware

.... and after paying for that Chanel I won't be buying any for at least 10 month- gulp! Love it though!


----------



## crochetbella

So far this year:
Hermes Evelyne
LV - Speedy 25
       Saleya PM
       Recital
And I am on a purse ban til Spring 07.


----------



## ver1982

Well, guys I'm nowhere close to all of you! So many bags some of you! I envie you . Plus most of mine are not well-known brands, just something I liked , though. (And my boyfriend dares to say I spend too much money on bags!)So:

2 bags from Bally (leather biker-like and black canvas bag, don't know the names)
Accessorize black clutch
Black suede bag from Mango.

The good news are that now I'm going to start REALLy to buy, after hving a pay-rise .
​


----------



## Bag Fetish

and now 6 months later this had changed LOL 



LV_addict said:


> Just these two. Eye Miss and Eye Need You bags!!! I   them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for those for a LONG time!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Holy cow, great buys!




Kat said:


> off the top of my head:
> LV plum Suhali Le Talenueux
> LV red epi Speedy 25
> LV mandarine epi Jasmine (just got it tonight - posting pics tomorrow)
> LV mono Speedy 30
> Dior medium gaucho in red
> Judith Leiber Hadley Chain hobo in spotted calf hair
> Gucci Jackie bag
> Gucci boston bag with off white leather trim
> Bottega Veneta ball bag in hazelnut
> Bottega Veneta dark brown satchel
> Balenciaga City in cornflower
> Balenciaga Twiggy in rouge
> Balenciaga Twiggy in white
> Balenciaga Purse in pale rose
> Fendi zucchino mama baguette in black & brown
> Mulberry Phoebe in chocolate
> Mulberry Rosemary in oak
> Etro pegasus shoulder bag
> Marc Jacobs Blake in denim
> Chanel caviar small tote in gold
> Emilio Pucci bag
> Tod's brown suede tote
> Kate Spade pink & silver evening bag


----------



## Bag Fetish

Great buys, Congrat's!



pursemama said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who went purse crazy so early in the year! I'm being lazy, I thought I just show them to you instead of typing!  Oh, and I have a Mulberry Bayswater black leather tote coming....this is it for me for the year!  Yeah...right!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Congra'ts, you have a nice collection there 




mrs. sweet said:


> LV white multicolore speedy
> LV bedford in peppermint
> LV perf speedy in fuschia
> LV speedy cerise
> black Balenciaga city
> black/white Chanel cambon tote
> black/black Chanel cambon pochette (haven't arrived yet)
> bronze Prada bowling bag
> small black nylon Prada bag
> yellow all leather baby Bottega
> orange leather/suede baby Bottega
> Gucci large hobo w/ bamboo handles
> Gucci shoulder (trapezoid) bag w/ green trimmings
> pink Paul Smith shoulder bag
> Kate Spade black tote
> some Le Sportsac hobos and pochettes
> 
> OMG! it's only April and i already bought all of that!! i wonder how many more would i purchase in the coming months :wondering


----------



## Bag Fetish

Lvbabydoll said:


> Um lets see..
> Chanel Valentine hobo in yellow
> Chanel navy blue tote/shoulder bag
> Chanel 2.55 in dark beige
> LV Damier Speedy 30
> LV Peach Graffiti pochette
> LV Fuchsia Perforated Musette
> LV Green Perforated pochette
> LV Framboise Vernis Houston
> LV Monogram Chinchilla Demi Lune
> LV Taupe Charms Cabas
> LV Fuchsia Charms pochette



 Awesome purchases


----------



## Blair Waldorf

So far this year:
Mulberry tooled Bayswater in red
Aaneta Maxima in tan
Aaneta Olga in white
Marc Jacobs Trish in dark brown
Chloe Edith in whiskey
Goldenbleu Jordan in banana gold
Goldenbleu Katherine in dark brown
Goldenbleu Grace clutch in dark green
Lauren Merkin Eve sequined clutch in champagne

More to come, I hope!


----------



## taco

Eeek!! This is painful & cheery all at the same time..
*Dior*
Lady Dior E/W bag

*Louis Vuitton*
Damier monosque GM
Mono Deauville
Epi speedy 25 red
Mono Wapity [these first 4 were all in one day, to beat the price hike] 
Damier Monosque PM
Damier illovo Pm
Epi Speedy 30 Mandarin
Damier M/U Trousse
Groom ZC wallet
Groom Rond
groom Agenda red

*Juicy* yes Juicy! & I am not ashamed. 
Quilted leather bowler white [it's so cute & i wasn't going to spend over $400 for a white bag that will get trashed easily] plus it was adorable!
Large terry pet carrier in blue

There were three LVs that I don't consider having bought because they went back for various reasons..A Mono Steven[ to much vachetta], Suhali Lockit GM white[gorgeous, but to darn huge] & a cocoa Stamped bag Pm[to small & suede is not my friend].
I also bought a Denim Mickey mouse tote from Disney World for me, & three Lesportsac Tokidoki bags plus 2 coach & a kipling tote for my daughter.
Is it really only October?? Embossed leather Steven, Damier Azur Plage GM & Miroir speedy are still coming this year.. & then I am done...well after I get that BV I want for Christmas, and that is absolutely, positively it for this year! Unless a red patent Ramona happens my way or something really cute comes out before new years..oh my I may have issues..


----------



## designer307

I bought 2 designer bags so far this year... 


1. Louis Vuitton Manhattan PM
2. Balenciaga Rouge Vif City


I'm looking into Chanel for my next bag for Christmas (DH buys me a Designer Bag every Christmas, which I pick in advance LOL)


----------



## 4everLV

1.) Chanel Cambon Bowler
2.) LV Antigua MM
3.) LV pink denim pleaty
4.) Gucci belt bag
5.) Damier Speedy 25
6.) MC Trouville


----------



## Shopaholic Isis

Hmm... I can't even begin to think...

1. Che2 tote
2. Kam Kam tote
3. Hermes tote 
4. LeSportsac tote
5. LV Speedy 30 

That's about it... if I remember.  I used to buy alot more bags!  I'm glad I've stopped doing that.


----------



## sheren

i just bought a very few&#65306;

Chloe pattingdon
coach
Burberry
Bvlgari
Dior&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;

I need more work for my wantlist &#12290;&#12290;&#12290;oh OMG


----------



## Baby Boo

hahah i was going to start this thread in ded. of what we bought throughout the whole yr.


----------



## bluxcape

have gotten 35 or so bags...(all designer)............. I really  need to stop!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaka

3 balenciaga, 1 mombasa ysl, 3 bottega veneta bags, 2 prada's, a lanvin, a gucci, a new speedy25 (which is stupid imo as i already have the speedy30 but i find it cute, justify! justify! ) an LV mini pleaty denim  .... a total of 13 designer bags for this year alone    and this is excluding the the wallets and the prada cosmetic pouches :shame:  ......... I JUST realized i need to stop !!!!!   stop ! stop !


----------



## Norm.Core

For 2006, I pursued and purchased only one bag... My Black Pebbled Balenciaga Aviator. I just got it less than a month ago. So from Jan to Aug '06, I had nada! I've been quite content with my handbag collection so there was no intense need to buy. 

My boyfriend did give me a LV Speedy 40 last Valentine's Day though. I thought that was sweet of him.


----------



## bear6108

A sick amount.  Highlights include:

Chanel Cloudy Bundle hobo
Hermes 30 Kelly
LV Cerises Sac Plat
LV Multicolore Audra
LV Perforated Speedy 30
Goyard Croisiere 35

I MUST BE STOPPED!!!!


----------



## phoebe_0526

Chloe blanc paddington

Chanel Tote

Battega Veneta waved tote and wallet

LV popillon 26 in damier

MJ stam hobo 

Groom cles

Gucci agenda

Anna sui wallet


----------



## shopdiary

waaa! you all have me drooling with envy. hahaha.

i've only bought two bags this year. and if you're counting designer, only one.

chanel large classic in caviar
tokidoki campeggio in cita rosa print
how diverse it that?

i'm itching to see the lv damier in a few weeks though. then maybe that'll make it up to three!

nothing compared to all your fabulous purchases!


----------



## me_love_purse

i bought a bunch and sold some too, the ones that i have left are: 5 balenciaga, 1 chanel, 1 gucci, 2 LV and other little stuff(juicy, kate spade, lulu guinness, pucci) and its not even my birthday or xmas yet....
will def get myself something for that too......
edit:  i forgot to include balenciaga boobie that i have coming from pointie....
poor boobie, almost got forgotten.


----------



## brandedlover

So far...

Brown Monogram Canvas Celine Boogie Bag
Brown Chanel 2.55 Lambskin Leather
Brown Suede Tods Miky Bag
Brown LV Epi Mabillon
Black LV Multicolore Speedy 30
Black Monogram Dior Doctor Bag


----------



## keodi

wow,
it's great looking at the collections of bags beautiful!
I bought
1. a balenciaga city black
2. louis vuitton mini pouchette( not really a bag) anyhoo
that's pretty much it would have love to get my hands on that balenciaga rouge vif but alas it's not gonna happen I guess I'll be waiting til '07


----------



## graceful

This is going to be scary but here is my list:

*Marc Jacobs*
Mia Polina Hobo
Pecan Selma 
Black Sophia
Bright Blue Satchel
Electric Blue Scarlet
Black Quilted Hobo (gift)
Eggplant Quinn (gift)
Blue Mini Carmen
Brown Mini Carmen
Oatmeal Karolina
Pink Mini Venetia
White Stella
Three zipped clutches

*LV*
BH
Mini Ribera
Red Epi Pochette
Tikal Pochette

*Celine*
Black Boogie Bag

All were purchased on ebay with the exception of the quilted hobo and one zip clutch.  I also sold 12 MJ and LV handbags this year.  

I have to stop!  This forum is not good for my wallet.  But I love it!


----------



## Jadore

-Damier Speedy 30
- Monogram Speedy 25
-Juicy Couture Lilac Leather clutch/wallet


nothing special!


----------



## COCOGIRL821

If we are talking JUST designer then:
~Chanel  silver medallion
~LV Damier speedy 25
~Coach peppled leather shoulder tote
~coach soho  leather wallet

Have to admit I haven't been buying many bags because I am building up my designer sunglasses collection as well as my tiffany jewelry and shoe collection!


----------



## spiralsnowman

wow, you guys put me to shame (in a good way)

I've only bought:

- Bulga ruched crescent tote
- Gryson Skye
- Chloe Silverado tote


----------



## beastofthefields

Cool, I like this thread.  Especially as I don't have a digital camera that works at the moment.

I have:

1 Black Kate Spade Summer Bag with red gingham inside (someone bought me this back from America about 10 yrs ago.  It's perfect condition - I never used it cause I don't really like it - it's not me and it's not 'expensive' enough). 
1 Tan colored Chloe Paddington
1 Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 in their original monogram pattern
1 Mulberry Bayswater Darwin in Black Leather
1 Balenciaga Lariat Bag in Black Leather
1 Red (beautiful winter color) Dior Gaucho Medium Saddle Bag
1 Paul Smith Chocolate Brown shoulder bag with multicolored shoulder strap
1 Louis Vuitton 'Groom' wallet (it's the small yellow stripe one, really cute)
1 Mulberry Brown Bayswater Wallet (very pretty)

and I can't remember anymore at the moment!!!


----------



## ellie1

LV denim mini pleaty
LV Klara
Fendi spy bag


----------



## Saich2

4 Dior Gaucho Bags
4 Fendi Spys
1 Mulberry
3 Radley


----------



## di0rwh0re33

lv mini blue denim pleaty
lv speedy 25
dior pochette
patchwork coach sling
chanel wallet/purse
lv damier azur cles
marc by marc jacobs black satchel

i think thats it!


----------



## deslynx

My list of guilty pleasures this year ush: 


- LV Damier speedy 30
- LV Groom porte monnaie wallet
- Gucci oversize coated canvas tote
- Juicy Couture Ellie
- Fendi Large B-Bag White Patent
- YSL Double Bag-white/anthracite
- Dior Trotter Navy Bowler
- Dior Girly Tote
- Dior Baby Blue Wristlet + credit card holder
- Guccissima wallet
- Luella Daria tote
- Furla Yolande

I was really really naughty this year  ................


----------



## amelia

Wow, way too many:
Botkier Holster
Tods D bag 
Marc Jacobs Sophia
Marc Jacobs small black patent bowler
Jimmy Choo Ramona 
LV Damier speedy 30
Gerard Darel 
and a few cheaper things, like a J Crew fabric tote.  Some coach accessories too.


----------



## rubyc

2 Fendi Spy 
Gucci Abbey
Dior Gaucho
Chanel cambon (large)
Dior Cannage
Furla tote
Fendi pleated clutch

My next purchase will be a Fendi B bag hopefully!!


----------



## Tyaz

Mines small

Fendi Spy Bag
Balenciaga (City)
Chloe Paddington
and Chanel Wallet


----------



## estile

I have bought, sold and then bought again 
Chanel Reissue (X2)
Chloe Paddington (x3)
Chloe Python Silverado
Fendi Spy (X3)
Fendi B Bag
Balenciaga Twiggy (x2)
Balenciaga City
Mulberry Python Roxanne
Mulberry Leather Roxanne
LV MC Speedy
LV Epi Speedy
LV Ellipse
LV Mizi Vienna
LV Mono Speedy
I suspect there are several more I don't remember. My new year resolution is to be more discerning


----------



## charismaticxoxo

Quite a few bags....

Botkier Clyde
Coach Black Leather Pleated Hobo
Gucci Doctor Bag (vintage) 
Lauren Merkin Bag
LV Twin PM
LV Epi Noe
LV Damier Speedy 30
Marc Jacobs Perforated Flap Bag
Marc by MJ Totally Turnlock Bowler
Marc by MJ Flower Bag


----------



## eucalyptic

Hmmm, let's see...

Lacoste Tote 
Lanvin Kentucky
Mulberry Roxanne
3 Mandarina Duck bags
Just Campagne Laforet
Kesslord bag
Longchamp looking tote (I forgot the store name!)
Chloé Edith Muscade
Chloé Edith Shopper

(wallet purchases not listed...  )


----------



## eucalyptic

eucalyptic said:


> Hmmm, let's see...
> 
> Lacoste Tote
> Lanvin Kentucky
> Mulberry Roxanne
> 3 Mandarina Duck bags
> Just Campagne Laforet
> Kesslord bag
> Longchamp looking tote (I forgot the store name!)
> Chloé Edith Muscade
> Chloé Edith Shopper
> 
> (wallet purchases not listed...  )




Woops I forgot to put the Hermes Herbag and fourre-tout that I got at the Hermes sale in Beverly Hills last summer!


----------



## mrsporkchop

kooba lucy in black and just bought aaneta charlotte in chocolate brown

man i wish i could afford al lthe lovely bags you ladies are buying!!!
my boss, i think, got me a gucci purse, so i will update after i open the gift on christmas! i "think" my hisband got me the speedy 25.


----------



## BagLuver

My bag purchases in 2006 (and why I'm on a ban):

LV Mono Speedy 30
LV Epi Speedy 25 in Red
LV Epi Petit Noe in Toledo Blue
LV Damier Marais
LV Epi Pochette (sold)
Gucci Ellipse Shopper Tote in black
Gucci Bardot in Beige/brown
Fendi Zucchino Shopper tote in beige/black
Kooba Chiara in Cognac
Marc Jacobs Venetia in Sap Green
Marc Jacobs Blake in Rose Quartz
Prada Quilted Nylon Chain Bag in black
Prada nylon pochette in black
Cole Haan Jasmin Shopper Tote in Blonde (tan)
Kate Spade Lexington Shea in Sunflower/snow
Ann Taylor beaded satin clutch in black
vintage clutch in gold/ivory
Dooney & Bourke signature satchel (sold)


----------



## queenmab

Those are quite some lists!  I'm impressed and envious too.
But I love my list. But I've had to promise my husband that I will cut back in 2007 - like 4 or less.

Black Coach large tote - outlet
Coach zebra legacy hobo
Chloe zip chocolate paddy
Chloe jade shopper
Louis Vuitton Epi Alma
Louis Vuitton Miroir pochette
Coach foldover gold wristlet
Channel 2.55 bag


----------



## Shopaholic Isis

mrsporkchop said:


> kooba lucy in black and just bought aaneta charlotte in chocolate brown
> 
> man i wish i could afford al lthe lovely bags you ladies are buying!!!
> my boss, i think, got me a gucci purse, so i will update after i open the gift on christmas! i "think" my hisband got me the speedy 25.


 
*mrsporkchop* - love your nick!  

Lucky lucky lucky you!!!!! I wish my boss would get me a Gucci purse. LOL 
Congrats if you got the Speedy! I love that one!


----------



## gothic_girl8

Ever since lesport sac started whipping out the tokidokis i've bought 6 purses. and i've probably spend almost a grand total.


----------



## aarti

salvatore ferregamo scarf print bag
coach lurex top handle madison
coach lurex clutch
coach embossed wristlet
coach fold over wristlet
coach large flap
balanciaga bag
longchamp tote
lesportsacs
... oy I have to leave now and reassess my life.


----------



## Shopaholic Isis

*gothic_girl8*, I love Tokidoki too!  Which ones did you get?

*aarti*, which Balenciaga and LeSportsac did you get?


----------



## anna_95112

crochetbella said:


> So far this year:
> Hermes Evelyne
> LV - Speedy 25
> Saleya PM
> Recital
> And I am on a purse ban til Spring 07.


 
HOw much did you pay for the Hermes Evelyne, I am dying to get one of those bags.


----------



## miss-lilly

If I remember correctly:

White Balenciaga Work
Black Balenciaga City
Black Balenciaga First
Marc Jacobs Stella
Marc Jacobs Sophia
Black Chanel Cambon Pochette
Pink Fendi Vanity
LV Damier Speedy 30
Gucci bag
& some LV accessories (cles + agenda)

I think that's it..:shame:


----------



## TheImportersWife

*StorkSak Gigi - Brown
*Henry Brown Mackie - Black
*Burberry - Black leather tote (returned)
*Be & D - Garbo
*Hayden-Harnett Hobo (returned)
*Hayden-Harnett Lorca - Black
*Hayden-Harnett Lorca Luxe - Luggage
*Chloe Paddington satchel - Argent
*Chloe Paddington satchel - Anthracite


----------



## Spoiled_Rotten

Most of you have me beat! Here is my list:

1) Dior Gaucho Saddle
2) Gucci Horsebit Hobo
3) Thomas Wylde Circus Duffle X 2 (black and grey)

I am very happy with all purchases. No regrets!


----------



## hypnoticgirl

I have bought:
large black vinyl chanel cabas
large black cabas in distressed caviar
black dior drawstring cannage
chanel evening bag
lv monogram vernis(don't know the name)
gold isabella fiore
black betsey johnson (still haven't figured out why)
fendi spy


----------



## Virginia

mrsjimmyh said:


> for '06, i've only bought 2 so far (i've been good)   .. my Marc by Marc Jacobs tote and a Dior Vintage Trotter Boston in black.



So that was back in April.. since then I have acquired: 

-Tokidoki Mamma Mia in Cammo Black
-Tokidoki Dolce in Playground
-Tokidoki Caramella in Playground
-Tokidoki Angioletto in Playground
-Tokidoki Angioletto in Original print
-Tokidoki Dolce in Paradiso
-Tokidoki Zucca in Inferno
-Marc by Marc Jacobs Yellow bag (sorry I can't recall the style)
-LV Damier Tribeca Long
-LV Damier Koala Wallet
-LV Damier Marais
-LV Yellow Epi Soufflot
-LV White Multicolor Pochette
-LV White Multicolor Mini HL
-LV White Multicolor Petit Noe
-LV Groom Cles
-Gucci Princy Large Top Handle Bag in Brown
-Gucci key holder with Fushia Trim

and that's all that I can think of for now. :shame:


----------



## blushingbaby

Louis Vuitton Framboise Bedford & matching Pochette Cles
Chanel Cambon Medium Messenger, White on Black
Chanel Medium Classic Double Flap Caviar, Dark Pink (Corail)

and updated

2007 Gucci Cruise Collection Belt bag in pink!  
Chanel Modern Chain Flap in Black  

i need more bags!


----------



## sammydoll

Wow, okay.. Well my whole bag craze started in Febuary when i decided i wanted to 'splurge' on a Coach.  It was my first official designer bag and since then.. well.. I don't consider Coach a splurge anymore..

Bags i bought/recieved in 2006

Coach white all leather shoulder bag.. don't know the official name.
Juicy Couture pink daydreamer
Dooney & Bourke black IT domed satchel (just sold on ebay..)
Dooney & Bourke pink hearts wristlet (just sold on ebay..)
Michael by Michael Kors tan pouchette-type purse
Lesportsac Tokidoki Mamma bag for my birthday from a friend
Marc Jacobs Large Oatmeal Multipocket (my first REAL splurge, hehe)
Marc Jacobs Large Black Patent Bowler
Balenciaga Rouge Vif City
Marc Jacobs black calf leather Zip Wallet/Clutch
Chanel Dark Brown Cambon bowler


----------



## bgyoshi

wow many of u are true purse addicts =P

i think this year I got...

Juicy DayDreamer Tote
Dior Trotter
LV Pochette Bosphore
Vivienne Westwood
Chloe Paddington (sharing with mom =P)

Accessories: Westwood cell phone strap + wallet, Samantha Thavasa ipod case

Next year, my list might be even shorter since I'm trying to save up for a black Balenciaga city...either that or i'd have a longer list with no b-bag on it =P


----------



## helenNZ

helenNZ said:


> since jan 2006 and i must say this is when i found the PF too... I've bought the following bags - not many but its ok!
> 
> 1. Balenciaga Cornflower Blue Twiggy
> 2. Balenciaga Black City
> 3. Coach Wristlet - that i sold off the day i got it :shame:
> 4. Balenicaga White First - *no longer have*
> 5. Waiting on Chanel Cambon Bowling Bag - black with white cc's to arrive - from a wonderful PF member!!!
> 6. saving up for another Balenicaga or LV piece for my 25th b-day!
> 
> *pursemama* - i love all the bags you have bought so far this year!!! woo hoo!


 
Up-date...
2 x Balenciaga Turq 05 First
Balenciaga Blueberry WORK - No longer have
Balenciaga Rouge Vif City
Balenciaga Ink Twiggy
Balenciaga Apple Green Twiggy
LV MC Black Pochette
LV Mono Pochette - Present for a friend

other odds and ends...
LV Mono Wapity
Coach Framed Wristlet thingy 
3 x LV Cles (mono, vernis, azur) - Presents and sold one
LV Comestics pouch thingy - no longer have

On a complete BAN now... oh well, I've had a good run this year!!!


----------



## Viv

um..let's see:

lv: manhattan pm, josephine, messanger and chain monogram wallet.

I wish I can buy more!!!


----------



## bagaddict44

LV mono Speedy 25
Lv mono Pouchette Acessories
1 Black bag from Coach
1 Brown Wallet from Coach
1 Keychain from Coach

I have to ration myself to 2-3 Purses a year


----------



## Compass Rose

Hmmmmm..........I don't think that a purse every 3 months is a sacrafice.   It's actually almost mandatory for a purse addict!!!!!


----------



## Christiflora

I can safely show my 2006 purchases here without being harassed by nerdphandie. 

My 2006 Purchases:
Chloe Paddington
Fendi Spy
Marc Jacobs Daria
LV L'epanoui
LV stamped PM
Coach snake leather trim, patchwork wallet
Coach holiday patchwork wristlet (not shown)

If I am lucky, there will be one or two more LV purchases.


----------



## Sarsi

*4 Louis Vuitton bags and accessories *
Damier Papillon 30
Mono Speedy 25
Batignolles Horizontal
Epi blue Petit Noe
*2 Prada bags and accessories*
*1 botkier bag*
*and numerous other lower end designer brands for family and friends..*
*.....thus the ban... *


----------



## TravelBug

Oh dear, too many and too much $$ .... really need to put myself on a purse ban. Well the LV price increases will make it easy for me, I hope, to NOT buy any more LVs.  It's so hard though ... you can see I've started to branch off to other brands.  I am really loving my Chloes!

- a few LV LE items ... CB Red/Pink pochette, Khaki Graffitti pochette; a few items from the new lines, perfo and suede; a couple of scarves; mono speedy 25; a couple of used pieces from eBay

- Balenciaga: City (30% off) and pochette

- Chloe: Paddy and Loaf (50% off for both  )

- 1 Mulberry @ 40% off

- Gucci: 5 (hobo, tote) and 1 Chanel clutch

Let's see how I will do in 2007.


----------



## Tulip Purple

This is year I must cut down to purchase other brands purse, since I started for saving to collecting my H bags & H accesories. Maybe will get 2 H bags in a years & still waiting for my birkin list maybe take about half year or a year..
On 2006: I got my H 28cm Kelly & Dogon Wallet & others accesories
On 2007: I got my H 30cm Lindy & others accesories.

I used to purchase my others fave brands ( LV, chanel, Chloe, Balenciaga, Tods, Dior & Gucci about 3 or 4 bags plus accesories in a year.


----------



## catabie

OMG now i have to count:

3 bottega veneta
3 LV
2 Hermes
1 Dior
3 Chanel
1 Balenciaga
1 Goyard

and that's why i am so BROKE right now..


----------



## Aurelia

Coach brown leather hobo
L.A.M.B. Silver Esquivel
L.A.M.B. Silver key pouch
L.A.M.B. Cheetah Oxford


----------



## crabtreemeeko

catabie said:


> OMG now i have to count:
> 
> 3 bottega veneta
> 3 LV
> 2 Hermes
> 1 Dior
> 3 Chanel
> 1 Balenciaga
> 1 Goyard
> 
> and that's why i am so BROKE right now..


 
Wow, that's quite a number of bags in a year, *catabie*!! 
You just gave me more justifications to buy some more 

My purchases in 2007:
1 BV
1 Balenciaga
2 LV ( one bag and one luggage)
2 Anya Hindmarch "Im not a plastic bag"
1 GUCCI


----------



## purseinsanity

At the rate I've been going...way too many!!


----------



## sarah2808

O.K......This is not good!

black Miu MIu Coffer
Gucci Pelham Messenger (for daughter)
Ferragamo ? large tote
LV neo cabby black
Lv ivory epi bowler
Prada black nappa clutch 
Balenciaga GH brief 

Now I must face a time of restraint....OH whose kidding who?...


----------



## Graciella

2006:
-McQueen camel woven medium novak (gift from my parents)
-Fendi black spy
(-december 2005: prada black logo flap bag)

2007:
-McQueen grape large novak
-Miu Miu buffalo brown shoulder bag with blue and gold stone embroidery (I think it's an old design)

wish list:
-Prada zip ombre shoulder bag
-Mulberry oak bayswater
-Chanel red 2.55 flap
-Givenchy Nightingale
-Bottega Veneta (any one will do!)


----------



## biggestbaglover

Ok...I don't feel so guilty now that I found this thread.
2006: 
Coach Large Hobo (Cream)
Coach Medium Hobo (Black Signature)
Coach Hamptons Medium Pebbled Leather tote

2007: 
Coach Black Leather Pleated Hobo
Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Mimi Satchel
Hayden Harnett Gaza Luxe Leather Hobo


----------



## blueeyez259

LV Azur Saleya PM
LV Azur Speedy 25
LV Denim Porte Epaule MM
LV Stratus PM Ecru
LV Mono Mini Pochette
Balenciaga Giant City Aquamarine
Balenciaga City Anthracite


----------



## ChiChi143

Lets see if I can remember....

LV White MC Speedy
LV Black MC Speedy
LV White MC Audra
LV Neverfull MM
Gucci Black Guccissima Pelham
Gucci Brown Guccissima Chain Hobo
Coach Denim Stripe Satchel
Coach Black Sig. Zip Satchel
Coach Large Perforated Hobo

....I think that's it & that's also the reason why I'm banned


----------



## crlrox

Botkier Bianca
Bulga Butterfly Studded Tote
Gustto Baca


----------



## FAYE19

LV Monogram Perfo (green)
LV Nomade Speedy
Prada Doctor's Bag
Calvin Klein Tote
Michael Kors Island Bag
Gucci Brown Hobo - given away as a gift
Fendi Black Pebbled Leather - given away as a gift
Anya Hindmarch ) I'm Not a Plastic Bag
Hayden-Harnett Travel Tote 

and some other large bags non-designer ones but I love because of their size and functionality


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Wow...reading some of your posts lessens the immense guilt that I am feeling right now

Chanel Re-Issue in black
Kate Spade Kelly Green Hobo
Brighton City of Lights Hobo
Francesco Biasia Cross Body in Tan
Hayden Harnett Triple Strap in Blue/Green color

(Last two both purchased this weekend)


----------



## *Korean Beauty*

I bought 2 only this year

Speedy 25
LV Damier Alma


----------



## ali w

Marc Jacobs:   quilted bowler,   Stam,   stam hobo,   multipocket.Chloe:  Tracy,  edith satchel,  edith hobo,  large ava,  front pocket paddy(large),  (2) side pocket paddy's,  zippy bouler,  (2) paddy wallets,   (2) c-buckle wallet,    edith wallet.  Fendi:      Zucca spy!!!These are the bags I kept. I bought a few more but they went back!I definately have a problem........


----------



## eggegg

_I've got 3  bags this year_
_1. last january Marc by Marc Jacobs Marissa bag_
_2. last july LV Speedy 30 monogram canvass_
_3. Dior messenger trotter bag_


----------



## belindayap

This year?

1. Chloe Metallic Large Betty Satchel
2. LV Damier Azur Speedy 30
3. Longchamp Le Pliage Travel Bag (Light Blue)
3. Kooba Jackie (Eggplant)
4. Kooba Olivia (Eggplant)

Looking to add some more before the year ends.


----------



## bebegal

11 bags in total. 

1 Aigner oversized metallic tote bag
2 Miu miu (one Coffer, another can't remember the name)
1 BE & D shoulder bag
1 Gucci tote
2 LVs (Speedy 30 and Neo Cabby)
1 Prada shoulder bag
2 Chanels (one The Rock Flap bag one chanel tote)
1 Salvatore Ferragamo shoulder bag


----------



## GyrlLayney

Tulip Purple said:


> This is year I must cut down to purchase other brands purse, since I started for saving to collecting my H bags & H accesories. Maybe will get 2 H bags in a years & still waiting for my birkin list maybe take about half year or a year..
> On 2006: I got my H 28cm Kelly & Dogon Wallet & others accesories
> On 2007: I got my H 30cm Lindy & others accesories.
> 
> I used to purchase my others fave brands ( LV, chanel, Chloe, Balenciaga, Tods, Dior & Gucci about 3 or 4 bags plus accesories in a year.


 
*TulipPurple*... thanks for bringing this thread back!  I love your motto "Let's save for H"!  What a great lesson that I must learn.  Sometimes the little seemingly inexpensive purchases (sometimes known as a deal and/or steal!) ALL add up to such a large amount of $$$ that, had you saved the $$$ instead, could have gotten you a new Hermes!!!  Keep on saving for the next H!


----------



## GyrlLayney

ali w said:


> Marc Jacobs: quilted bowler, Stam, stam hobo, multipocket.Chloe: Tracy, edith satchel, edith hobo, large ava, front pocket paddy(large), (2) side pocket paddy's, zippy bouler, (2) paddy wallets, (2) c-buckle wallet, edith wallet. Fendi: Zucca spy!!!These are the bags I kept. I bought a few more but they went back!I definately have a problem........


 
Hey Ali... what a wonderful collection!  Can't wait to hear about the Spy!!!  Well, maybe you might be bag addict but at least you are NOT in credit card debt like I am!!!  Since you've worked so hard and have the cash savings... then I say enjoy! YOU GO GIRL!!!   I love living vicariously thru your fab purchases


----------



## CTgrl414

This year I bought

-Balenciaga: Blueberry Day
-Marc Jacobs: Stam


----------



## GyrlLayney

*My purchases:*

1/1/06 - 3/6/07:
1.  black BCBG American Beauty satchel (Mother's Day gift from dh)
2.  grenat suede Coach hobo (Christmas gift from dh)

*And then I discovered discovered tPF on 3/7/07 and like so many others went insane... *

3/7/07 - 6/28/07: 

1.  brown (like Chloe's "muscat") antique leather Coach Mia Soho satchel w/ braid strap 
2.  black nylon Kate Spade Flat Iron Thea satchel
3.  red leather Coach wallet
4.  chocolate leather Chloe small front pocket Paddington satchel
5.  beige vinyl Dior Trotter Romantique small Boston bag
6.  rouge leather Chloe medium Paddington satchel
7.  blanc leather Chloe Patsy small tote
8.  black leather Chloe Paddy cosmetic case
9.  rouge leather Chloe Paddy keychain
10.  clear vinyl Juicy Couture pool/beach tote
11.  black leather Jimmy Choo Biker Ring hobo
12.  chocolate leather and zucca jacquard Fendi Spy satchel

I love that I've upgraded my collection to classic couture bags, BUT since June 28th I've been taking a *break* from buying new bags to pay off my cc and to save up cash for a new bag in 2008!  

(p.s. if you need a break, too, you're welcome to join us at the ~BagBanBuddyClub~!)


----------



## ali w

GyrlLayney said:


> Hey Ali... what a wonderful collection!  Can't wait to hear about the Spy!!! Well, maybe you might be bag addict but at least you are NOT in credit card debt like I am!!! Since you've worked so hard and have the cash savings... then I say enjoy! YOU GO GIRL!!!  I love living vicariously thru your fab purchases


 

Hey there Layney you changed your avatar!!! Thanks for the compliments. Let me tell you, I may not be in credit card debt but I have severely depleted my personal account! Miss spy is absolutely my last handbag for the year!!!! Speaking of which she still hasn't arrived yet.....


----------



## ali w

GyrlLayney said:


> *My purchases:*
> 
> 1/1/06 - 3/6/07:
> 1. black BCBG American Beauty satchel (Mother's Day gift from dh)
> 2. grenat suede Coach hobo (Christmas gift from dh)
> 
> *And then I discovered discovered tPF on 3/7/07 and like so many others went insane... *
> 
> 3/7/07 - 6/28/07:
> 
> 1. brown (like Chloe's "muscat") antique leather Coach Mia Soho satchel w/ braid strap
> 2. black nylon Kate Spade Flat Iron Thea satchel
> 3. red leather Coach wallet
> 4. chocolate leather Chloe small front pocket Paddington satchel
> 5. beige vinyl Dior Trotter Romantique small Boston bag
> 6. rouge leather Chloe medium Paddington satchel
> 7. blanc leather Chloe Patsy small tote
> 8. black leather Chloe Paddy cosmetic case
> 9. rouge leather Chloe Paddy keychain
> 10. clear vinyl Juicy Couture pool/beach tote
> 11. black leather Jimmy Choo Biker Ring hobo
> 12. chocolate leather and zucca jacquard Fendi Spy satchel
> 
> I love that I've upgraded my collection to classic couture bags, BUT since June 28th I've been taking a *break* from buying new bags to pay off my cc and to save up cash for a new bag in 2008!
> 
> (p.s. if you need a break, too, you're welcome to join us at the ~BagBanBuddyClub~!)


 
* Wow!!!! You gotta pretty good collection there yourself!!!*
*I want to see pics of your biker hobo, I know it's gorg... Have you carried her yet?*


----------



## am2022

ali w said:


> Marc Jacobs: quilted bowler, Stam, stam hobo, multipocket.Chloe: Tracy, edith satchel, edith hobo, large ava, front pocket paddy(large), (2) side pocket paddy's, zippy bouler, (2) paddy wallets, (2) c-buckle wallet, edith wallet. Fendi: Zucca spy!!!These are the bags I kept. I bought a few more but they went back!I definately have a problem........


 

WOW!!!   nice to know somebody is addicted like me.

but just got the following this year:
LV:  MC white ursula
Chloe:  tan shopper, grenat 2005 preloved ( are you fashion ali on ebay by any chance??) canelle medium classic paddy, royale edith, moka large east west ava
MJ:  patent nude bowler

On my way to buy both a medium front pocket ( cream) and large front pocket ( mousse)  
So tell me how are the front pockets compared to the classic and the large bouler ( my next project)..


----------



## LT bag lady

Oy, I hope my DH doesn't see this post!  

I purchased 7 Tods so far, 3 wallets,
8 Lambertson Truex, that includes 3 totes!
2 Pradas
1 Celine Boogie Bag


----------



## guccidiva

LV Riveting, Balenciaga French Blue and Vert Gazon, Jimmy CHoo Riki with snakeskin trim, Gucci snakeskin, Prada Antique Cervo Bowler.


----------



## GyrlLayney

amacasa said:


> So tell me how are the front pockets compared to the classic and the large bouler ( my next project)..


 
Hi *Amacasa* - I'm sure Ali will share with you her  for the front pocket Paddy, but I thought I'd also point you to two threads below.  I have a rouge classic satchel but I love my front pocket more.  I also heard that the bowler is HUGE but great for travel, just not everyday.  
Happy hunting!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/gyrllayney-about-your-choc-front-pocket-140567.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/o-happy-day-shes-finally-here-wheee-145013.html


----------



## shoe gal

chanel cotton club pochette
balenciaga first in vert d'eau
balenciaga city in black (2004)
chanel pst in black
and an LV pomme wallet!

and i plan to buy a couple more bags in the fall - a chanel flap and an lv speedy!


----------



## chleann

Balenciaga 2005 Caramel City
Balenciaga 2007 Vert D'eau City
Balenciaga Vert Gazon Work
Balenciaga 2007 Mogano City
Awaiting the arrival of Balenciaga LE Magenta City RH


----------



## beljwl

I have bought a lot this year.....I really need to buy less next year

*GUCCI
*Abbey Shoulder bag
New Britt Hobo (white trim)
Black Guccissima Princy Hobo
Brown Guccissima Princy Hobo
White Guccissima Boston
Signoria Hobo (rust)

*LV*
Mono Batignolles Horizontal
Mono Mini Looping
Damier Marais (bucket)
Azur Saleya MM
Dune Mini Lin Speedy
Ebene Mini Lin Speedy
Denim Baggy PM
Mono Pochette
Black Epi Pochette
Mono Koala Wallet
mono Cles


----------



## mockinglee

Ok, I'm going to list mine here, if for no other reason than I should come back and look at it and remind myself that I _do not need_ another bag. Well, at least not until Labor Day sales start...

1. Bulga Ruched Leather Satchel (Crescent) in Hazel
2. Moni Moni Splendor in Black
3. Hayden-Harnett Mercer Clutch in Pewter
4. Hayden-Harnett Nico XX in Black
5. Marc by Marc Jacobs Luxy Leather Ruth in Mustard
6. Marc by Marc Jacobs Luxy Leather Ruth in Chalk
7. Marc by Marc Jacobs Luxy Leather Pouchette in Olive


----------



## gucci fan

LV        speedy, epi pochette, mono pochette
gucci    cream bouvier hobo, mono pelham,  chain hobo
Chanel  bronze cotton club tote
MJ        teal selma
Fendi    hobo

9 total


----------



## purseinsanity

Sigh.  At this point, way WAY too many!


----------



## catnyc

i have bought:
botkier med in blk
kooba ryan blk
LV tulum hobo
Hobo International clutch

i am selling my botkier crosby satchel on ebay if anyone is interested.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

balenciaga emerald first
LV regular *Batignolle*
*Chanel 2005 black w/gold hardware reissue*


----------



## KoobaLover

Oh boy.  I am scared to do this, but here goes...

Isabella Fiore Pewter Audra
2 Isabella Fiore Dream Weavers (Black & Camel)
2 Kooba Lucys (Silver & Ivory)
Kooba Black Brynne 
Gustto Black Baca
Balenciaga '05 Grey First
Balenciaga '06 Rouge VIF City
Balenciaga '07 Black Part Time
Balenciaga Black Compagnon Zip

HMMM... Surprisingly, not as bad as I thought it was.  Maybe I'm forgetting some.  LOL...


----------



## madmadtoo

Hmmm... I have bought
1, Chanel Cabas bag
2,Prada nylon robot girl
3,Sliver LV lockit miror
4,Chanel black bucket
5, Loewe shoulder bag


----------



## photomj

Gosh! I am new to the purse obsession but in the past three months I have bought:

Coach Black Signature Carly (large)
Coach Choc Brown Signature Carly (large) - returned
Coach Black Optic Signature Shoulder Tote
Coach Black Optic Signature Swing Pack
Coach Optic Signature Brown Zip Around Wallet (large)
Coach Black Leather Chelsea Zip Around Wallet (large)
Coach Optic Signature Black Zip Around Wallet (small)
Coach Black Messenger Bag
Coach Black Signature Optic Chelsea Field Bag
Coach Brown Signature Optic Large Hobo
Coach Suede Grommeted Hobo (returned)
Coach Nina Sunglasses in Black
Coach Wristlet
Kooba Sienna in Moss
Kooba Carla in Brown
Kate Landy HUGE bag!
TreVero Deep Green Italian Leather Bag
Plus a few more wallets!

Good grief! Thank God these aren't Dior or LV bags! I feel like I got away with a steal!

mj


----------



## D & G rockstar

Way too many!  keep in mind I sold about 15 bags so its not like I really spent that much extra
chloe natural python silverado  
yellow chloe beaded bracelet bag  
cream gucci britt tote  
chanel black GST with silver hardware  
chloe LE vegas paddy  
beige givenchy pumpkin bag  
denim dior gaucho saddle  
fendi mama baguette  
chloe grenat loaf  
chloe blue nuit satchel  
fringed lanvin kansas  
YSL nadja bag in beige  
YSL turquoise la boheme fringed bag  
bronze chanel luxe ligne flap  
beige chanel cloudy bundle n/s tote

I'm probably getting two more bags..... the good thing is that I sold at least 15 bags amongst shoes and clothes on ebay so the net effect didn't break my bank account


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Just one - a Chloe Paddington.*


----------



## pekie

This year i bought...

06 chloe paddington in mousse (technically my bf bought half of it as i sold the wii he got me for xmas)

Chloe betty patent chain tote
Chloe Large betty in chamois 
Moni Moni splendour in caramel

This will be me until next year...official ban starts now!!


----------



## guccidiva

This is the year I joined TPF so you can guess All of my nice bags were bought this year. I got, in order of acquisition:
1.Gucci Britt
2.Balenciaga French Blue City
3.LV Riveting
4.Balenciaga Vert Gazon Day
5.Jimmy Choo Riki
6. Prada Cervo satchel


----------



## bondgirl_77

All I have bought is:
Besso Motorcycle in White (I know, I know...I was trying out the Bal city style before taking the plunge..don't hate me!)
Random Banana Republic Bag with big tassle closure
Hayden Harnett Mercer TC in Iznik Yellow
Hayden Harnett Nico XX in Luggage

Based on everyone else's posts...my DH has NOTHING to complain about (he thinks I have too many purses)!


----------



## loveone7

This year I purchased:
1. Chanel Caviar Clutch in Black
2. Chanel 2.55 Metallic Black Reissue in Jumbo 
3. Chanel Rock and Chain bag
4. Chanel Les Marais Gold Flap 
5. Chanel Astrakan Bowler bag
6. Louis Vuitton Amarante Houstan
7. Chanel Madamoiselle Large Camera Bag in Mint
8. Chanel Pink Caviar Double CC caviar Classic Bag


----------



## dioraddict15

Gucci Jackie O 
Baby Giselle
Balenciaga City 
Balenciaga Twiggy
Celine Boogie bag
Gucci Hobo
Mulberry Roxanne...PHEW!!


----------



## dioraddict15

WISH LIST....Chanel 2:55 bag


----------



## Lady*Blue

Here's (some of) what I have purchased this year (and the year isn't even over yet!):

1. Kooba Marcelle in metallic Champagne
2. Kooba Marcelle in Sand
3. Kooba Marcelle in Ivory
4. Tylie Malibu utility bag
5. Gustto Small Baca in Brown
6. Gustto Baca in winter white/patent
7. Coach suede & metallic patchwork large Hobo
8. Fendi Hobo Spy 

And I'm sure there are a few more that I am forgetting!! Hopefully_ I can stop buying so I can at least use some of the bags I have for more than a month and ENJOY them!! Seems like I am ALWAYS on a quest for my next bag. Is this wrong ?_

_Looks like I will be listing a few on e-Bay soon! _


----------



## paintednightsky

I've bought the majority of bags I've ever had this year since joining the forum and I've gone way too crazy.  These are in no order and might have missed some:
LV Speedy 25
Tano Bucket in wine
Gryson Naomi in black (waiting for)
I believe 6 or so lesport sac tokidoki bags (that's what got me hooked to bags and I've progressed on to other brands)
Dooney and Bourke IT tassel tote in brown
A Linea Pelle danielle shopper in steel
Vera Bradley, Herve Chapelier, etc. for school

My bf actually likes my one cheap on sale 60 dollar wilson hobo bag I bought in a dark chocolate color.  It smells so nice and wilson I discovered isn't too bad at all for the price depending on the style you buy.  I also bought this cheap on sale 35 dollar kohls leather red bag that I love too.  Also got a vera wang simply vera little evening black leather bag for 50 dollars or so.

I actually have so many other bags I want right now.   I'm trying to fullfill every color, diff brands, etc. for diff occasions and I've been going crazy.  I still want a kooba, hayden harnett in a purple color, more tanos, and even a fendi spy.  I've been a good saver and have a bit saved in my bank account but unfortunately my recent habits have got me sidetracked on my budget.


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

not that many but about to get a choe edith !

juicy sailor daydreamer
gucci new brit hobo
coach denim patchwork carly


----------



## JAN!

Two in July:

Coach Patchwork Hampton
Louis Vuitton Damier Azur Speedy 25

I'm not going to buy anymore until December when I go to the States.


----------



## mzleah

This year has been a little too much for me!  I joined the Purse Forum this year and i think that has a lot to do with it. 

These are what i've added to my collection this year:
1. Gucci Peggy Shoulder Bag
2. Gucci Bouvier Hobo
3. Chloe Edith (Ecureil) 

I'm on a purse ban until November, when the Gucci presale starts!


----------



## CleoCouture

Hmmm....Lets see, There was:

~Kooba Jillian
~Prada leather and nylon Bowler
~Prada small velvet frame bag
~Balenciaga Twiggy
~Balenciaga City
~Chloe Paddy
~Chloe Maggie

It's the majority of my collection, as I never really obsessed about bags until last year!


----------



## BagLover21

Ok ladies, here goes:
Botkier Bianca in Grey 
Botkier Bianca in Metallic Gold
Botkier Crosby in Wheat
Botkier Sasha Duffle in Black
Lauren Merkin Louise in Metallic Bronze
Tod's D Bag in White
Tod's Besonville in Ink Blue
Cole Haan Leather and Wicker Clutch in White
Chloe Edith in Chocolate Brown
Anna Corinna City Tote in Black
Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy 30
Marc Jacobs Multipocket in Bordeaux
Marc Jacobs Bev in Black
Gryson Skye in White/Brown

Oh...my...gosh...I've bought so many bags this year. On the bright side, 98% of them were on super sale...after writing this list i am officially on hiatus until further notice!


----------



## Lady*Blue

My most recent addition :


----------



## wora

one  Monogram speedy  35
one  Damier  Azur  speedy 30
two  Etienne Aigner 
one Longchomp medium tote bag in white
two Prinkle  
one Morgan
two  wickerwork handbags (Thailand's local product)


----------



## flyvetjo

since beginning of 2007

Mulberry Antony
Alison van der Lande - daisy doo bag
Mulberry bayswater
Orla kiely vinyl bag
Longchamp le pliage

dh has said NO MORE BAGS!!!!!


----------



## jina.chwang

Hmm ok lets see if I remember:
Be&D woven leather shoulder for school
Botkier black east west trigger
Botkier cognac east west satchel
Coach ergo in camel
Coach carly demi
Coach black legacy satchel
Hayden Harnett XX nico in ink
Hayden Harnett Havana hobo in cobalt
Anna Corinna jr jet setter in true white
Chloe edith in black
Prada chain handbag in black suede
Celine lock satchel in opal
Cole Haan paige in tan

and next is....well you cant have too many bags right? keekee=)


----------



## amelia

Since beginning of 2007:
Coach black leather Carly
Coack khaki/saddle Carly
Coach whiskey Ali
Coach whiskey shoulder bag
Coach punch striped tote
Hayden Harnett Hudson hobo in smoke
Hayden Harnett mercer satchel in currant (during sale)
Gryson Olivia in chocolate brown

Thinking about something from Belen Echandia but will try to wait until they do another sale, hopefully they will before Christmas!


----------



## amelia

Oops, left out my Kooba Natasha in straw!  
Too many bags!


----------



## nongali

Nothing much for just:

1) Coach wristlet
2) Gucci new britt medium hobo
3) Celine wallet (from the rendevous collection)
4) Coach Chelsea Leather Swingpack

I may end the 2007 with an Anya or LV. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## arkouneo

only about three


----------



## Cherry44

Not many just:
1. LV monogram wallet
2. YSL muse
3. Chanel classic flap
4. Kathy Van Zeeland bag


----------



## mockinglee

I've been a bad girl since my previous post:
1. Bulga Ruched Leather Satchel (Crescent) in Hazel
2. Moni Moni Splendor in Black
3. Hayden-Harnett Mercer Clutch in Pewter
4. Hayden-Harnett Nico XX in Black
5. Marc by Marc Jacobs Luxy Leather Ruth in Mustard
6. Marc by Marc Jacobs Luxy Leather Ruth in Chalk
7. Marc by Marc Jacobs Luxy Leather Pouchette in Olive

New additions:
8. Hayden-Harnett Hudson Hobo in cocoa
9. Hayden-Harnett Pompidou Clutch in black patent
10. Erotokritos Basquet in blue patent (still waiting for it to be delivered!)


----------



## Bitten

I've actually been pretty good I think:

Anya Hindmarch black leather Carker
LV Damier Pochette
Longchamp black pliages tote
Longchamp orange leather pliage

I think I'll probably go one more before Christmas - something in tan by Oroton

It's been more of a jewellery year for me


----------



## GUNG

Jenny Yuen Gatsby
3 Hayden Harnett Nico XX's
Hayden Harnett Gaza Satchel
2 Botkier Bianca (Larges)
Marc Jacobs Venetia
Gustto Big Baca
Rebecca Minkoff Elisha
Jenny Yuen Cleo Clutch
Marc By Marc Jacobs Lovely Aline
Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini


----------



## VVV

During this year:

Marc Jacobs:
- Stam in grey (quilted)
- Baby Stam in slate (patchwork)
- Elise in aqua (softcalf)

Chanel
- medium/large classic flap, silver hw, black caviar

LV
- Epi Alma in red

Mulberry
- Bayswater in magenta

Longchamp
- mini Rodeo in silver leather
- 2 leather pochettes
- 2 Pliages


At the moment, I am quite happy with my collection... But a new Chanel flap wouldn't do any harm.


----------



## rox_rocks

To date, this year 2007:

*Bottega*
- ottone cabat, tote, chain handbag, cosmetic cases (2x)
*Chanel*
- kelly caviar, tote caviar
*Fendi*
- spy, B bag
*YSL*
- maia, muse purse
*Gucci*
- hobo
*LV*
- epi montaigne pm, pochette damier, pochette multi-colore
*Kate Spade* 
- tote

So far so good...and still going


----------



## thithi

I've bought too many to count, but also have sold a lot.  I've been good the past few months, I've only bought a wallet and 1 bag.


----------



## aaallabama

thithi said:


> I've bought too many to count, but also have sold a lot.  I've been good the past few months, I've only bought a wallet and 1 bag.



_*^^ me too girl, except for the last part!!! *_

p.s. i think i need to borrow your bad girl smilie


----------



## aaallabama

GUNG said:


> Jenny Yuen Gatsby
> 3 Hayden Harnett Nico XX's
> Hayden Harnett Gaza Satchel
> 2 Botkier Bianca (Larges)
> Marc Jacobs Venetia
> Gustto Big Baca
> Rebecca Minkoff Elisha
> Jenny Yuen Cleo Clutch
> Marc By Marc Jacobs Lovely Aline
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini



_*^^ + a botkier trigger turbo on e-bay*_


----------



## thithi

I know, you've been a busy girl!  LOL.... I drool over your purchases all the time.


----------



## Azianqt2

I've bought atleast 4 KALE bags this past year or so it's crazy
Tate in Blush
Palmer in Mushroom
Diego in Slate
Stella in Metallic Suede ( My favorite)


----------



## ster1234

LV Damier Speedy 30
Gucci vintage navy doctor bag
Marc Jacobs Sophie in Peacock
Marc by Marc Jacobs Softy Zip Clutch
Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Black
Hayden-Harnett Mercer Triple Compartment in Luggage
Hayden-Harnett Havana Hobo in Saddle
Lauren Merkin Eve clutch in Midnight

I'm sure there will be a couple more before the year's up.


----------



## zolotuina

* re-read our rules.*


----------



## zolotuina

zolotuina said:


> HI HI aaallabama sorry I hope that this isnt out of line - but I when I was on my desperate search for a GUCCI Black Blondie googled one of your old posts, and then I saw that you had sold some bags here and there, I know its a shot in the dark but I was wondering if you still have your Gucci Blondie from '06 and if you were ever planning on selling it! THat bag is mY DREAM BAG and Ive been searching everywhere for it!
> 
> ???
> --desperately seeking blondie


 
OH MY GOODNESS IM SORRY I DIDNT KNOW THE RULES
im trying to delete this post but it wont let me!!!! im a newbie and i dont mean to violate and solicitation rules or anything many many apologies can someone tell me how to delete my posts??? SORRY AGAIN... ush:


----------



## zolotuina

zolotuina said:


> * re-read our rules.*


 
IM SORRY I DIDNT KNOW
i just read the rules im trying to delete my post

APOLOGIES TO ALL


----------



## alatrop

I got a bunch of Tokidoki bags earlier this Spring but have since sold them all.  In the past few months I have only purchased 2 Coach bags, and I am really seriously BANNED from bags until Spring of 2008.  Then maybe I can get a Speedy, but i'm not sure yet!


----------



## bags07

1 red channel (don't know the name)
2. Epi Passy
3. Epi Wallet (forget the name. it cost $715 one)


----------



## erica1451

I've bought way too many this year :shame:. Although, to be fair, I did end up selling some of them.
6 Balenciagas
2 Chanels (Jumbo Classic Flap and Baby Cabas)
LV Speedy
Miu Miu Bow Satchel
Anna Corinna City Tote
Kooba Meredith


----------



## pro_shopper

Let me see....

1) Gucci Indy with Mink Tassels (from Saks-Oregan)
2) Versace Quilted Leather Snap Out of It (from Versace Vegas, gift from my BF!)
3) LV Hampstead PM (LV in Vegas)
4)???- Still trying to decide (Fendi Spy, Gucci, B. Romanek???)

Bought a Prada handbag but I returned it  it did this weird wrinkly thing!


----------



## urbngirl

This thread won't die!

Since January 2007, I've purchased:
1.  Hayden Harnett Mercer triple compartment satchel (wish I hadn't)
2.  Botkier Convertible (another wish I hadn't bought; lost an important loop and Botkier did an awful job tack stitching it)
3.  Botkier clutch
4.  Hayden Harnett Triple Strap Satchel
5.  Marc Jacobs small multi pocket
6.  Hayden Harnett Cannes tote
7.  Hayden Harnett Suki ladybag

Next Purchase:  Foley & Corinna mini city tote (if I can decide between sapphire and stone)


----------



## Vicky2007

Just 
2 Guccis from sale period (I never bought Gucci in full price for the last 5 years)
1 LV Baggy PM
and That's all.


----------



## ShopGirl647

Just the LV Trevi PM...trying to keep myself to one bag a year but that might not be possible this year...might make one more purchase if my b-bag is available.


----------



## Stella Fleuret

2 Bags this year so far: small Cherry Sabrina, and just now I've ordered the Rebecca Minkoff MAMM in Pool. I really need to ban myself soon.


----------



## Bag2beautyEvrae

I think I have been good this year. Still staying in my budget but being patient and waiting for outlet sales. I love 75% off! So far this year I turned 40 in January and had 2 Oushka leather bags off my hubby, a Fiorelli bag that I haven't really used much. It is massive and my obsession to fill it is overpowering lol. I got a leather patchwork multi coloured bag for Mother's Day (Uk), a Jasper Conran and the latest another Oushka. Had a walk around Tk Maxx today and took a fancy to a Hampton red bag but decided against it as I have only recently sold 2 bags to make room for the 2 I just got. Would love a new Ri2k but I am patient and will wait for a sale.


----------



## boohoo

I have purchased:
1) YsL Muse 2 Parchwork Bag with Blue Croc-stamed leather
2) Balenciaga geant part-time in Bubblegum
3) Chanel timeless clutch in black caviar
4) Chanel GSt grand shopping tote in the new beige clair color with gold hardware.
5) Roger Vivier Patent Elongated Clutch


----------



## notblushing

This year:
2 Foley+Corinna 'Arm Candy' clutches (chocolate suede, bronze)
1 Foley+Corinna 'L Train' satchel (chocolate suede w/ chocolate patent trim)
1 LAMB 'Rouse' patent candy clutch (watermelon patent)
1 Jack Rabbit 'Provocateur' clutch (black lambskin)
1 Goldenbleu 'Tiffany' clutch (espresso leather)
1 Carlos Falchi clutch (tan multi python)
1 Alexander McQueen 'Elvie' satchel (gold patent)

This has been the year of the clutches, but I also bought some very nice luggage not listed here. Next purchase will be an Alexis Hudson clutch that I should've bought two years ago. I'll have it very soon.


----------



## desert princess

Two Dooney and Bourke cindy tote, patchwork tote.
Three Louis Vuitton cherry speedy, neverfull gm, and rose pochette.
One Hayden Hartnett magna foley tote
One Betsey Johnson tote


----------



## PurseXaXholic

So far, I have bought one purse: my LV mono speedy 30


----------



## pursegirl3

Jan.1 My only bag for the year Black large op Art Sabrina by Coach at Dillards
Jan. 25 Preloved L.V. Damier Speedy 30 off the Bay
Feb. 15 Juicy Couture Flap lock satchel at T.J. Maxx 
March 15 Juicy leather Baby Fluffy in Pink off the bay
This minute figuring out what my next only bag of the year purchase will be.............


----------



## chunkylover53

Balenciaga city in officier (have since sold it)
Balenciaga first in mandarin
Balenciaga SGH city in electric blue (again, sold it)
Rebecca Minkoff studded devote in black

Hmm, that's a 50% sell rate so far...


----------



## fufu

So far 2 only.. 

- Chanel salmon pink medium patent with matte silver hardware 
- Chanel white jumbo caviar with silver hardware.

im awaiting for another one still~~


----------



## Alice1979

One Balenciaga:
EB city RH

and eight Chanels:
08 prefall purple lambskin jumbo
08 metallic black reissue 227 with black hw
09 cruise navy caviar jumbo
09 dark pink lambskin WOC
08 dark rose medium lamskin
09 gray caviar jumbo
09 blue caviar jumbo
07 dark gray lambskin jumbo with bijoux chain


----------



## crisei30

My bags may not be high end, but I would like to share on what I bought this year:

Donald J Pliner "MODI" Drawstring in tan
Coach "Carly" Bucket in Drk Brwn-gvn to me by MIL
Roxbury "La Brea" Satchel in med brown
Jessica Simpson "Small Pacha" Tote in black
Kate Landry "Patent Rings" in black
Arcadia "Small" Tote in black
Arcadia "Large" Tote in black
Hobo International "Jennifer" in garnet


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Too many. 4 Chanels,1 Gucci & 1 Coach.


----------



## Fendi84NJ

Two.  I have been so good this year.

1) At the Coach outlet 70% off.
2) 1 from RM sale on Gilt...I think it was about 50% off.

At this time last year, I was up to 4 bags...1 full price and 3 just slightly discounted like 20% or less.


----------



## NYCBagSnob

only 3:

1.  09 RH BLCK Balenciaga Day, then,
2.  LV Mono Speedy 35, and finally,
3.  '09 RH Automne Balenciaga Day

I choose carefully, and only buy what I think I'l love forever.  I'm SO happy, with my purchases!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

This year:
 gap leather satchel
2 rebecca minkoff macs (flat iron grey and nautical blue)
pre loved mj patent bowler
rebecca minkoff eggshell and croc mam
black lamb carlyse
i thnk thats it.


----------



## goldbundles

1. LV neverfull ltd ed.
2. Goyard yellow crosiere
3. Goyard orange crosiere
4. Tiffany and Co. tote
5. Balenciaga Part time GSH
6. Goyard white fidji


----------



## asl_bebes

I've been trying to be good and so far I've done pretty well ... I've only bought 4 and have decided to go on a purse ban until next year.  These bags have to hold me over till 2010 ...

1.  LV roses speedy
2.  LV roses pochette
3.  LV pink graffiti speedy
4.  Chanel 09P fuchsia caviar jumbo flap


----------



## boohoo

I've only bought 2 bags this year--
1) YSL Muse II in Blue Croc Stamped Nubuck
2) Chanel GST in Beige Clair with G/H

I'm currently eyeing a YSL Dowtown Tote in Croc or Lizard embossed..


----------



## Crazy for Bags

I was trying to be good, but I've bought 5 so far, although all have been on sale or a great *bay find.  Guess it makes up for only buying 2 bags in 2008!  
1.  YSL Small Downtown in Red Patent
2.  Coach Sabrina (Large) in Steel
3.  Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Black Quilted Patent
4.  Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Colbalt Blue (waiting for it to arrive)
5.  Rebecca Minkoff Studded Devote in Black (waiting for it to arrive)


----------



## nanette0269

4 so far this year...that I can recall  (ignorance is bliss)
* Bodhi Piano bag in orange/cinnamon
* BE Medium Stroke Me in Chocolate
* Mulberry Bayswater in Bronze
* Kate Spade Easton Denny in porcelain/black


----------



## amymaria

5.


----------



## RealMcCoy

One Gustto & two Hayden Harnett bags. I'm saving up for a fall splurge.


----------



## canadianstudies

This year, I've bought

-LV Eva
-Coach soho flap
-2 Coach swingpacks (will probably return 1)
- Hayden-Harnett Lorca

... wow. can't believe I've bought 5 bags already!


----------



## heather123

Unbelievably, I have only bought two! Equally unbelievably, one of those bags (that I'm waiting for) is a Burberry. I thought hell would freeze over before I bought a Burberry bag or item of clothing, following the 'chav' disaster in UK.


----------



## baglover1973

so far this year:
LV azur speedy 30
LV graffiti speedy in orange
LV mahina L in mordore


----------



## jennytalula

I only got one bag this year: A Chanel 2.55 Reissue.
And a Marc Jacobs wallet.


----------



## Sabinalynn

4...
Louis Vuitton Monogram Neverfull MM
Marc Jacobs Lily leather tote
Marc Jacobs Black Mercer Satchel
Marc Jacobs Flat case in Fuschia


----------



## asl_bebes

asl_bebes said:


> I've been trying to be good and so far I've done pretty well ... I've only bought 4 and have decided to go on a purse ban until next year. These bags have to hold me over till 2010 ...
> 
> 1. LV roses speedy
> 2. LV roses pochette
> 3. LV pink graffiti speedy
> 4. Chanel 09P fuchsia caviar jumbo flap


 
OK, I broke down a lil' and bought a Chanel white small cerf (but it was preloved though)!


----------



## nycgirl79

2....
Gucci D-Gold Large Hobo in beige/ebony
Gucci D-Gold Large Tote in black


----------



## Mia Bella

Oh boy, 2009 has been *The Year of Balenciaga*!

1. '09 Sanguine GSH Envelope Clutch
2. '07 Anthracite GGH City
3. '09 Pommier RH Day
4. '09 Automne GSH Flat Clutch
5. '08 Vert Thyme Portefeuille
6. '09 Maldives RH Coin Purse

And we're only halfway through the year! 

*Next on my acquisition list:

Black RH City
-Tempete RH City
-Officier RH Day
-Either an Outremer City GGH/RH or Day GGH*


----------



## HauteGlam29

Off the top of my head I would say : (2) Gucci (2)Jalda (1)Hayden Harnett(1)  Burberry(1)Iman Global Chic*= 7*

*Wow considering it's June I'm doing good because normally I would have bought at least 2 times that amount .*


----------



## papertiger

New

Gucci Jackie
Gucci leather heart Boston (that was a gift so I don't know if it counts)
Gucci travel tote
Chanel PST

Searched for forever and finally found

Dior leather saddle bag
Chloe front pocket paddy
Tanner and Krolle latch lock (for my mum)
Black BV ( a BV in a colour I actually like)


----------



## eyesight8

For this year...
-gucci jackie o
-gucci britt
-gucci crystal tote
-gucci boston unicef
-gucci red and green hearts
-gucci black tote
-ysl muse oversize in camel
-ysl muse 2
-marni balloon bag
-miss marc tote
-long champ pliage

and im on a purse ban until 2010


----------



## imeelove

this year as of june 2009:

burberry beaton quilted pelham
gucci gg jacquard logo
LV damier ebene 30


by end of this year:

chanel lambskin black flap


----------



## momo43

3
ignes petra
banana republic shoulder bag
banana republic hobo

i'll probably get one more...at the end of the year


----------



## Southern-Belle

I think I'm doing good so far compared to last year.  Only 4 since January.  I'm trying lol. 

FENDI Forever Hobo
FENDI Baguette
Marc Jacobs Jen
Jimmy Choo Riki


----------



## Southern-Belle

Southern-Belle said:


> I think I'm doing good so far compared to last year.  Only 4 since January.  I'm trying lol.
> 
> FENDI Forever Hobo
> FENDI Baguette
> Marc Jacobs Jen
> Jimmy Choo Riki



I forgot one.  MK Python clutch. ush:


----------



## Mukik

I have been good this year, first of all I de-cluttered and gave away most of my Dooney collection to my sister and my sister-in-law, they were happy and I got room to diversify. 

So I started with a final sale of Goldenblue and got myself:
Yellow clutch
and a Red coin purse clutch
along with a transparent bowler 

And then I got this big soft Lambertson Truex bag that I absolutely love this $1,700.00 bag, that was on sale I have to say. This is my ultimate winter bag.

I got two weekend bags
Gant speedy looking bag in pink
and Black Juicy Couture bag

and just yesterday I got my ultimate summer bag 
Rebecca Minkoff MAB in Light Blue and orange trim

I might be off with colors and the exact names of the styles, but I love it and thanks to this site I can learn about my bags before purchasing.

Thank you Ladies.


----------



## PhantaBitten

2:
Balenciaga First in black
COACH Carly in plum


----------



## Purseonable

I've been pretty well behaved this year. I've only bought 2 so far.
1) YSL medium downtown in almond patent
2) Marc Jacobs Eugenie quilted clutch in off-white 
I'm waiting till the fall to get my next bag for my b-day!


----------



## Etincelle

7 so far...

- Longchamp Légende
- Miu Miu Bow
- Zipped Lady Dior Pouch
- YSL Majorelle
- Gerard Darel 24 with pockets (2)
- Gerard Darel Midday Midnight


----------



## tooshies

Ummmm, I feel like we're in AA, only we're coming clean about our bags

OK, since January, I have bought: 

Lanvin Happy PM Embossed Goat Skin Sac
Lanvin Amalia Medium in Anthracite 
Chanel Black Caviar Mini Flap
Chanel Bleu Fonce Caviar E/W Flap 

But I did buy more clothes than bags....so I haven't really been "that" good although I sold some. 
And I'm still lusting after a few.....although so far, I've managed to talk myself out of it


----------



## hanana

i went a little crazy this year (but i didn't pay full retail price!).  
here's my list:

marc jacobs small multipocket
gustto medium cala
vintage bottega
vintage LV cartouchiere
cole haan genevieve triangle tote
cole haan village soft ruched satchel
botkier kai convertible hobo


----------



## mmcgurgan

Only one for me so far this year:

LV Sprouse Graffiti Neverfull


----------



## mayen120

5 balenciaga's
1 tomato hobo
1 sgh raisin day
2 rh day - black, electric turquoise
1 black twiggy

3 miu miu's
1 rosso bow
1 denim baby bow
1 vitello lux shopper


----------



## Suzzeee

2009 (bought and kept) 

Belen Echandia Lg. Stroke Me in Green Crash
Belen Echandia TME in Wine Pebbled Glossy
Belen Echandia TME Midi in Purple Crash
Bal Pom Pom in Black Cherry (can't remember if I got that late 2008 or early 2009)
RM Clutch in Grape
Coach Maggie in Grey Patent
Treesje Mortale in Black
Hayden Harnett Ibizas in Violet and Smoke Blue
Hayden Harnett Lisbon in Pink Flower
Ignes Francis in Tan


----------



## fufu

this year so far... 
- chanel salmon pink patent medium flap
- chanel white caviar jumbo flap
- hermes ciel picotin pm with lock version 

Awaiting to add one more in approx 3 months time~


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci backpack in blue leather with gold trim
Gucci tattoo (speedy)
2 Fendi mix speedy type bags
5 Jimmy Choo bags
Tods Pashmy sacca media with skin trim
LV pochette Azur
LV roses speedy and keepall
mui mui wallet and pink messenger
Cartier wallet (red)
Burberry bronze gold clutch
(what i remember so far)...


----------



## Cate14

I have been so much better this year (as opposed to last!). I think I've only purchased one bag--Mahina L in elephant gris.


----------



## WGS

I only bought a green goyard tote.  But am contemplating a Chanel 2.55 or ysl oversize in   ostrich


----------



## mzbag

3 vintage Gucci handbags

4 Coach handbags


----------



## HauteGlam29

+1 more = (Gucci Tattoo Tote)


----------



## mtfuji

I have purchased so far
1.  Balenciaga Black City SGH
2.  Balenciaga Black City RH
3.  Balenciaga Framboise Day RH
4.  LV Speedy 30 Damier Azur

I hope to get my Gucci Sukey soon to add to the list.


----------



## leilani01

BV New Julie tote (San Marcos) in black
Ferragamo "Filippa" in dark blue (pervinca)

Both were on sale!


----------



## Sweet Pea

So far I have purchased
1.  Gucci Large Sukey w/white trim
2.  Gucci Large Blacl Leather Horsebit Tote
3.  LV Besace Angele Mini Lin Ebene


----------



## crisei30

crisei30 said:


> My bags may not be high end, but I would like to share on what I bought this year:
> 
> Donald J Pliner "MODI" Drawstring in tan
> Coach "Carly" Bucket in Drk Brwn-gvn to me by MIL
> Roxbury "La Brea" Satchel in med brown
> Jessica Simpson "Small Pacha" Tote in black
> Kate Landry "Patent Rings" in black
> Arcadia "Small" Tote in black
> Arcadia "Large" Tote in black
> Hobo International "Jennifer" in garnet



UPDATE:
Donald J Pliner "MODI" Drawstring in Tan
Coach "Carly" Bucket in Drk Brwn-gvn to me by MIL
Kate Landry "Patent Rings East West" Satchel in black
Hobo International "Jennifer" Shoulder Bag in Garnet
B Makowsky "Cairo" Shopper Tote in Slate
Maxx New York Domed Quilted Patent Satchel in Black


----------



## lodilove

I've only bought 4 bags this year. I've really been focusing on using what's already  in my collection instead of adding more that I rarely use.


----------



## TrashedBride

I've been good, only bought three:
1. Mulberry mini Somerset pouch in chocolate tumble grain
2. Mulberry Joel in black natural leather
3. Mulberry A4 Roxanne tote in black light natural leather

...and that'll have to do me for this year. Lousy credit crunch!


----------



## RussianBagLady

crisei30 said:


> UPDATE:
> Donald J Pliner "MODI" Drawstring in Tan
> Coach "Carly" Bucket in Drk Brwn-gvn to me by MIL
> Kate Landry "Patent Rings East West" Satchel in black
> Hobo International "Jennifer" Shoulder Bag in Garnet
> B Makowsky "Cairo" Shopper Tote in Slate
> Maxx New York Domed Quilted Patent Satchel in Black



Wow lady, you are all over the place with brands 
I am the same way

How did you find Roxbury bag? I bought one from them-sample for a gift for a friend and it came damaged, I am not really thrilled with their CS at all, don't think will order from them again. Did you buy Roxbury from Roxbury website or some other retailer?


----------



## mirdc

I am such a newbie here compared to most of you (and my budget for purses is much smaller by the looks of things)

So far this year, I've purchased:

Dooney Ostrich Drawstring, butterscotch color(it had been my HG, but I've never used it yet.  Go figure)
Dooney Ostrich wallet in mint (haven't used that either)
Makowsky Jakarta in brandy (med-dk brown)
Coach legacy  Satchel in Whiskey
Coach Zoe patent zip wallet in green
Fossil red glazed leather wallet
Coach wallet (can't remember name) in silver leather


----------



## shosho811

so far for the half year (jan - june):

Prada Astro Fairy tote
Miu Miu Bordeaux Intreccio Woven Tote
Balenciaga Charbon Giant Gold Hardware Brief
Cole Haan Forest Green Spectator Saddle Denney


----------



## mzbag

Just purchased 1 Vintage Trunk awaiting arrival trunk company was established in 1877 truck was made between 1930-1950 estate sale. The trunk is all leather and brass.
 

DH was like WOW!

The appraiser just advised me vintage trunk was made in 1930


----------



## gcdog

1. Mulberry/Mabel Tote/Tumbled Sheep/Purple
2. Jerome Dreyfuss Billy Large/Suede Leather/Lagoon
3. YSL/Pebbled Leather Easy Y Satchel/Turquoise 
4. YSL/Besace/Suede crocodile-embossed leather/Eggplant


----------



## hanana

hanana said:


> i went a little crazy this year (but i didn't pay full retail price!).
> here's my list:
> 
> marc jacobs small multipocket
> gustto medium cala
> vintage bottega
> vintage LV cartouchiere
> cole haan genevieve triangle tote
> cole haan village soft ruched satchel
> botkier kai convertible hobo



just bought a fendi spy and i love it!


----------



## Bay

About 11 Rebecca Minkoff bags, 2 Miu Mius, 6 MJ's and more that I can remember...


----------



## Speedster70

11...Yikes! and it's only July.... 

John Fluevog 240 Lapwagon in Brown
Coach 06 Legacy Shoulder in Camel
Coach Legacy Thompson Julia in Chestnut Brown
Francesco Biasia Hot Stuff Small Flap in Glass
Lucky Brand Patchwork Multi Hobo
Coach Legacy Bridgit in Amethyst
Coach Parker Clutch in Black
Coach Hamptons Leather Carry All in Blue
Coach Large Straw Hobo in Natural/Vermillion
Coach Legacy Cap Flp Wristlet in Magenta
Coach Madison Spectator Sabrina in Parchment/Multi


----------



## talldrnkofwater

6
2- rm mam 
2 rm macs
1 gap leather satchel
1- lamb clutch


----------



## Lapis

1 Botkier
1 M Kors Austin
2 Cole Haan's both Genvieve's 1 large 1 small
2 Tano's a french nanny and sexbomb
1 Longchamp le pliage 
1 random clutch

Sad thing I just wanted 1 new bag when I started looking, lol


----------



## twdavis

B. Makowsky- Green
RM MAB- Dk Brown
LV Speedy 35- Damier Azure
Chloe Paddy- Anthracite (VERY gently loved bought from tPFer!)

Now looking at a Black Gucci and Black Patent Chloe Bay wallet. That SHOULD do it for now!


----------



## desertqueen

Ive bought a Mulberry Roxanne in cream and brown and a bright pink ollie and Nic bag and also a small LV purse. Trying to ban myself for the rest of the year but its the sales and very hard to resist now.


----------



## ShopGirl647

Bay said:


> About 11 Rebecca Minkoff bags, 2 Miu Mius, 6 MJ's and more that I can remember...


 
OMG ... makes me look stingy now.

Only bought 2 this year and possibly one more by year end:

1. LV Trevi PM
2. Bal City RH in Tempete


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i just started buying designers this year in fact i started buying them in may.for my high school graduation i got a dooney and bourke large cindy orchid tote and today i bought a ruby sugar colored cole haan laury patent medium tote. that's it so far though but i wana start going for the bigger designers when i have more money. if anyone gets a chance though can u vote for the coach poppy wallpaper i made, thanks. 
https://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Pho...x?picid=930717_44168225&pid=2581375&scid=452&


----------



## m-s-m-d

Speedster70 said:


> 11...Yikes! and it's only July....
> 
> John Fluevog 240 Lapwagon in Brown
> Coach 06 Legacy Shoulder in Camel
> Coach Legacy Thompson Julia in Chestnut Brown
> Francesco Biasia Hot Stuff Small Flap in Glass
> Lucky Brand Patchwork Multi Hobo
> Coach Legacy Bridgit in Amethyst
> Coach Parker Clutch in Black
> Coach Hamptons Leather Carry All in Blue
> Coach Large Straw Hobo in Natural/Vermillion
> Coach Legacy Cap Flp Wristlet in Magenta
> Coach Madison Spectator Sabrina in Parchment/Multi


 
wow!  you've been busy! congrats on all those!


----------



## m-s-m-d

Only one more and that should be IT for the year!!!

LV damier neverful
LV damier complice trunk wallet
Balenciaga Automne RH City 
Balenciaga Sanguine RH City
Balenciaga Anthracite GGH City
Balenciaga Galet GGH Part time
Balenciaga Black Cherry GGH Work
Balenciaga Vert Thyme GGH Day --- purchase in progess

ayaa-yaay!


----------



## FashionParadise

1 Dooney and Bourke cotton canvas tote and 3 Coach bags: 2 shoppers and 1 shoulder bag. That's a total of 4 so far. I need one more.


----------



## jo712

3 RMs so far(navy nikki, black with blue stamp mam and studded fling)...good god, I apparently went crazy the last quarter of last year!

oh, and my mom got me a chanel as a gift. don't know if it counts but I was planning to get it for myself.


----------



## tandi78

Wow.....my husband is going to kill me....

Coach Bonnie Cashin Tote
Isabella Fiore Fairy tote
Rian Tower Tote
Kate Spade Flower pot tote in yellow
kate Spade Quinn tote in Robins egg blue
Kate Spade Fairchild Garden Tote
Coach Tattoo Tote


----------



## MJDaisy

0. stupid economy.

i'm hoping to buy a silverlake satchel this week though...fingers crossed!


----------



## megt10

1. Balenciaga GSH Part-time in Ruby
2. Botkier Bianca in Maroon
3. YSL Mala Mala in Pumpkin
4. Jimmy Choo Mahala in Smoke
5. Hayden-Harnett Tharpe Hobo in Oyster
6. Gucci New Jackie in Black

Wow, it didn't seem like that much but looking at this list I can see I need to pace myself, lol. Then again looking at this list I seem to be in need of a really nice brown bag!


----------



## MissLianne

IDK names exact names:
3 Guccis
1 Coach (it was a gift does it count?)
2 Louis Vuitton
1 Marc by Marc Jacobs

/7


----------



## katelove477

hmmm...
1 rm mam (sold)
1 rm nikki (sold)
1 marc jacobs 
1 coach zoe


----------



## GhstDreamer

1 Coach
1 Gucci
1 Burberry (Nordie's Anniversary sale)


----------



## immijenheap

Coach Signature Legacy Tote in Khaki/Gold
Juicy Couture Daydreamer in Nardels/Depp
Juicy Couture (idk name) in yellow
Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy 25
Gucci Red and Green Hearts Boston Joy

I'm hoping to be adding a Sabrina to the list soon


----------



## armcandy15

i feel horrible listing this down despite the slump in the economy, i went to paris..hence the long list..hehe

1 Chanel
1 Celine
1 Loewe
4 Le Pliage Longchamp


----------



## clevercat

Gosh, I've cut right back (stupid recession)

1 Balenciaga Day
1 Balenciaga Money Wallet
and a Prada tote.....no plans to buy anything else just yet (dreams, yes. plans, no)


----------



## pearlisthegurl

2 bags

my first lv speedy
marc jacobs small red quinn


----------



## lynn1946

Too many! 
Louis Vuitton Mahina L in gris elephant
Louis Vuitton Mahina L in Biscuit
Louis Vuitton XS Denim in black
Several LV scarves
LV inclusion bracelet 
A few small LV accessories

I sold some of my unused bags to finance these purchases.


----------



## slip

I've finally get to own my HG bag(s) at a great discount too!
My Tods Sacca Media Hobo in both metallic blue and gold!
Bulga Helmet (on the way)

I should still give myself a pat despite that coz that's all I've bought since year 2008. But unfortunately (to my dh, that is as he's paying for all of them plus the bags) I've bought a Renato watch and am going to customise an eternity ring, hehe.


----------



## Miho

1: M by MJ Faridah in gold
2: Weekend bag in cognac mock croc from Meinert (Danish brand)
3: Clutch bag from by Malene Birger (Danish brand)
4: Stella McCartney hoboish bag in black wool


----------



## Miho

5: Oushka Hampstead in ink chartreuse
polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=10053960

6: Steffen Schraut (German brand) black patent bag w/ chain deco


----------



## sinny

2 mulberry and 1 Chloè(O.<)
Now Im ban to shop more bag from my BF


----------



## aprilraign

Alexander Wang Jessica Small Shoper
LV Eva
RM Studded Nikki
Gucci wallet
Gucci cosmetic case
Tod's G-Bag (IN PROCESS-WILL BE MY "FINAL" PURCHASE OF 2009!!!)


----------



## miu miu1

9 Miu Mius
2 Burberrys
1 Marc Jacobs


----------



## oceanplease

two Betseys
1 MbMJ
1 RM
1 Kate Spade wallet

I'm hoping to add one more to that and maybe a Hermes organizer.


----------



## dozzaroo

YSL Muse 2 Tri Color
Chanel Funny Tweed Tote
Chanel Turquoise Jumbo
Chanel Red Jumbo
2 Guccis
LV Graffiti Mono Neverfull GM
5 Vintage Chanels
Chanel Canvas Camera Bag
Givenchy Nightingale
Givenchy Black Canvas Tote
Prada Bow (Nylon and Leather)
Prada Tote in Fumo (Nylon)
Prada Black Nylon Day tote

Uh oh! No more bags for me!


----------



## Eponineslove

This year I have bought 3 bags so far.  2 Coach and 1 Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## Elsie87

1 Hermès
2 Chanel
2 Gucci 
1 Balenciaga


----------



## QueenLouis

2 Balenciagas
10 Coach (+ more accessories)
1 B. Makowsky
9 Tokidoki's (+ more accessories)


----------



## bonny_montana

bonny_montana said:


> Gucci backpack in blue leather with gold trim
> Gucci tattoo (speedy)
> 2 Fendi mix speedy type bags
> 5 Jimmy Choo bags
> Tods Pashmy sacca media with skin trim
> LV pochette Azur
> LV roses speedy and keepall
> mui mui wallet and pink messenger
> Cartier wallet (red)
> Burberry bronze gold clutch
> (what i remember so far)...


 
PLUS these; 
1 Marc Jacobs
6 Jimmy choo's
5 Vintage Gucci
2 Miu miu Coffers
1 miu miu
1 celine exoctic
1 Vintage Chanel
1 Tod's canvas mini tote
1 black LV epi Alma
1 Emanuel Ungaro Skinskin....
what I can remember thus far.


----------



## Jaime

This year I havent been as good as Id like:

Chloe Paddington 
Chloe Paraty
Miu Miu Bowler
Marc by Marc Jacobs shoulder bag (which I sold soon after)
Balenciaga First
LV Damier Azur Speedy 30
LV Epi Speedy 30

(The above was in the space of 2 months, Jan and Feb)

After a short ban of 4 months, I bought:

Chloe Bay
Fendi Spy
Chloe Bay (smaller than the last)

I do have a couple more I am on the look out for this year but I really need to stick to my ban and hoping next year I can slow down a bit!!


----------



## indi3r4

I've been good.. 6 so far.. including one that i bought for my mom..


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I've been bad

2 Balenciaga's + 1 coin purse
3 MBMJ
3 Marc Jacobs
1 Dior
And I have a Prada on layaway


----------



## mayen120

2 balenciaga GSH hobo's
3 balenciaga day
1 balenciaga twiggy
2 balenciaga coin purse
1 miu miu regular bow
1 miu miu mini bow
1 miu miu spring shopper
2 YSL wallet


----------



## vegisvegis

Darn it. Now my list looks pitiful compared to all you lovely ladies'. 

1 black Balenciaga RH city.

And that's it. So sad! I've been going through some money issues so I've been saving and trying to sell my older handbags. 

Next on my wishlist: Givenchy Nightingale, Proenza Schouler PS1, Chanel 2.55. Gosh, looks like it'll be a long time before I complete my collection


----------



## crazyboutcoach

1. Coach Op Art Large Leah on sale (1st Coach)
2. Gucci Small Joy Tattoo Boston (1st Gucci)
3. Louis Vuiton Azur Damier Speedy 30 (1st LV)

New to designer bags but loving them!


----------



## NagaJolokia

27 with 6 accessories.  Mostly mid-range bags.


----------



## jacqualyn

1. Lv cabas mezza
2. Balenciaga Part time in Ciel
3. longchamp le pliage x2
4. lonchamp rose croco tote x2
5. chanel fuschia cavier(new) m/l flap
6. Hermes SB II orange clemence
7. 28 graphite kelly
8. lv speedy 35 
 and lucky last(and really the last one for the year)...chanel tweed tote!!
and a white balenciaga flat clutch!


----------



## miu miu1

miu miu1 said:


> 9 Miu Mius
> 2 Burberrys
> 1 Marc Jacobs



2 more Miu Mius


----------



## cocochanel28

4 lvs
2 guccis
3 fendis
1 longchamp
3 rebeccas - sold 1
1 lancel
1 lamarthe
1 burberry
1 dior

looking to buy chanel, more rebeccas, mj

someone, please stop me!!!!


----------



## Stella Fleuret

2 Rebecca Minkoffs, so far!

I'm planning on buying another Coach in a few months. But after that, I'm done!


----------



## bunny

Just one, a pre-loved Mulberry Roxanne Rio in a 3 colour leather.  Have been using this to death as my daily work bag.


----------



## rookie bag

I didn't buy much bags this year...
1-Gucci gold bamboo ring hobo
2-Gucci large princy hobo in brown guccisima
3-Louis Vuitton roses pochette 
4-Pre loved fendi baby spy.

Louis Vuitton Trevi pm in October and Vernis Alma in bleu nuit in December


----------



## Jira

3 Balenciagas, but I returned one. Also a cute See by Chloe tote


----------



## Stella Fleuret

Stella Fleuret said:


> 2 Rebecca Minkoffs, so far!
> 
> I'm planning on buying another Coach in a few months. But after that, I'm done!



Actually, scratch that! I'm also adding Cole Haan into the mix along with the Coach (Groovy in black sig/silver).


----------



## vesna

YSL glazed tan Rive Gauche
YSL rainbow downtown
YSL gray besace 
YSL black besace 
YSL muse II almond
YSL fringe orange
YSL St Tropez large black
Fendi To You black
Miu Miu vintage python
Calvin Klein Perry python
Miu Miu vintage white flower bag
YSL Y-mail wallet
Miu Miu shearling brown shoulder bag


----------



## IrisCole

1. Fendi Large Rainbow Baguette
2. Celine Suede Boogie
3. Morelle "Truffle"
4. Rebecca Minkoff Stud Devote
5. Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM
6. Balenciaga Giant City SH
7. Vintage Gucci Sling Bag


----------



## gucci fan

one cheap bag for about $50.  I bought it last spring and still haven't carried it.  I'd like another chanel or bottega but can't see spending the money right now.  I have enough variety and quantity now to sustain for the time being.  However, that doesn't mean I don't dream about getting a new bag.


----------



## sbelle

uh.....one?  :lolots:


----------



## bagladyseattle

I bought:

Chloe Clutch
Louis Vuitton Epi Speedy 35
Louis Vuitton Alma Monogram Alma


----------



## Bitten

Not too many:

1. Fendi navy Borderline clutch;
2. Black YSL satin Muse clutch;
3. BV orange campana (gift for my mother)


----------



## hambisyosa

2 chanel
2 LV


----------



## vhdos

Only two: a black Chanel Diamond Stitch Tote and a light beige Chanel Flap.


----------



## PANda_USC

7 Chanels
1 LV


----------



## ImagineThat810

1) Miu Miu Coffer in cream leather
2) Vintage Gucci Doctor Bag
3) Alexander Wang Coco Duffel
4) Limited Edition Tom Ford for Gucci Dragon bag in maroon with purple alligator and 
    Swarovski Crystal detail
5) Rebecca Minkoff MAB in Fawn
6) Treesje Asher in Lipstick
7) Treejse Lenox Hobo in Electric Blue


----------



## asianbelle

One so far, a Coach Parker Satchel!


----------



## LoveCatsLots

2 Chanels
2 Guccis
2 Pradas


----------



## BittyMonkey

3 Jimmy Choos
1 Judith Leiber


----------



## Love Of My Life

My husband would say "a few too many"  ...


----------



## Bay

27 bags if my list is correct, not including clutches. But I've only kept 5.


----------



## Jahpson

just 5


----------



## Bitten

I have bought 3 (which I think are already on here:  Fendi Borderline clutch in navy, YSL Muse clutch in black satin and Anya Hindmarch Laundry canvas tote) but I was also given a beautiful new bag last night - a YSL Belle du Jour clutch in navy patent! sigh...


----------



## aiyess

LV Neverfull Damier MM


----------



## hambisyosa

just 2 Chanels


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Went a little berserk this year for Rebecca Minkoff:

5 Devotes
2 Nikkis
1 Morning After mini

Plus a bunch of her stuff that didn't work for me and got sent back or sold.

And
1 Vintage pony hair messenger bag
1 vintage fake Kelly bag from Sax
1 English re-treads small satchel

Plus another bunch of stuff that didn't work for me and got sent back or sold


----------



## Fashionista_

Only one, the MJ in my sig.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

I've been busy this year ...

3 Mulberrys (choc Bayswater, black Roxanne and black cracked Bays clutch)
3 Balenciagas (violet RH City, black RH PT, tempete RH PT)
3 Diors (black Cannage Drawstring, beige med. LE30, grey large Granville)
- a good variety of colours and styles so I think I'm set for now!


----------



## jmcadon

Oh jeez...a few Choos, a Prada, a couple of Bottegas, maybe another Choo or two...


----------



## Jasmine K.

3 LV's. Oh and a coach shantung with matching heels and a couple of coach sneakers and pouchettes. Trying to keep myself on a ban until next year!


----------



## Bagladee

37 - see my link to my album below.


----------



## PANda_USC

Hmm..let's see what I bought this past year...some of which I've already parted with....the actual names...

*LV Cabby GM in Grey Denim
*Chanel Jumbo in Vert Fonce w/ Ruthenium Hardware
*Chanel Grand Shopper Tote in Black Caviar w/ Silver Hardware
*Chanel Tweed Cambon Tote in Navy/Black
*Chanel Beige Jersey Small Flap w/ Silver Hardware
*Chanel Terry Heart Tote in Cream and Patent Black
*Chanel M/L Flap in Fantasy Tweed, Rabbit Fur and Lizard Skin w/ Silver Hardware
*Chanel M/L Flap in Lilac w/ Pale Gold Hardware
*Chanel M/L Flap Westminster from the Londres-Paris Collection
*Chanel Jumbo in Violet from 2006 w/ Silver Hardware

10 in total since June 2009.  1 more coming next month..then I think I'm done for the year...until next January!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Holy rigatoni! 

I'm sooooo not anywhere near those numbers that, well, if TPF membership were based on bag purchases or collections, I would get the boot fer sher!!


----------



## PANda_USC

^lolol. Hey, it's for the love of purses, not how many you have! tPF has had such an enabling effect on me..: P. Thank goodness I save my moneys for them instead of charging them on a card, or else it would be bad news bears for me


----------



## Designer_Love

five


----------



## CamLee

I'll type the easiest answer and say 14 handbags, too many to name.


----------



## pbdb

I bought: 
1 Dolce & Gabbana multi-color satchel
1 Mini Marni shoulder bag
1 Balenciaga navy multi-color lattice
1 Prada grey with black leopard spots design in calf leather satchel
1 Fendi brown satchel 
1 Fendi white mesh satchel
1 Gucci 2009 black backpack


----------



## redskater

well let's see.............6!

MJ stam hobo in cashew
MJ stam hobo in chestnut
Balenciaga twiggy in argent
treesje asher in fuschia
treesje asher in blue
pre-order balenciaga part time in black


that's a lot better than last year!


----------



## .jourdyn.

hmmm...I'd have to say I'm the loser in how many bought this year...

I've bought:
a Michael Kors hobo bag
and a Michael Kors yellow coin purse

It's depressing actually, it just seems like no bags jumped out at me at all. Ohh well perhaps this was a good thing. 

Hopefully I'll find something during Black Friday shopping or while in San Fran!


----------



## danae

Here's my list of the bags I bought:

Chanel 227 grey reissue
Chanel black satin bow bag
Balenciaga turquoise City
Balenciaga granny SGH City
Balenciaga maldives PT
Balenciaga SGH galet Work
Balenciaga GGH black Work

Balenciaga maldives money wallet
Jimmy Choo black clutch

I'm a little loyal to the designers I like, eh? 

I sold a few bags and accessories this year, so relatively I didn't spend as much as 2008 and 2007.


----------



## NagaJolokia

So far, 28 this year! I only really started bag-buying near the end of last year though! So, yeah, I spent a huge chunk of my salary on bags (though at steep discounts) in one year!


----------



## dyyong

I will have to check my "purchasing" history, I was following the thrend and didn't really "think" what will suit me and not, buy "few" sold "few" and still buying and selling 
few alenciaga
few Chanel
few Marc Jacobs
few Hermes
few Burberry
few Vintage Gucci
a Dior
a YSL
a Longchamp
a Vintage LV


----------



## *emma*

Goyard St Louis Tote in dark blue
Goyard Okinawa Tote in black
Chanel GST in black caviar with SH
Chanel Jumbo flap in black caviar with SH
Chanel matte black camera bag


----------



## noon

I got 7 bags this year but a few were presents.
BV Large veneta in cream
Chanel Valentine medium flap in coral
Balenciaga Part time in Black with GSH
Balenciaga clutch - not sure wha the color is - its an orange
Balenciaga city in Galet with GSH
Prada pleated clutch in a purple/pink
Anya Hindmarch clutch in cream


----------



## BittyMonkey

Let's see...

Jimmy Choo ponyhair Mahala
Jimmy Choo snakeskin Riki
Jimmy Choo Ramona biker leather & watersnake
YSL Muse 2
Leiber clutch


----------



## inthename

Wow...since being a newbee to TPF...I'll have to really research this post. I can't wait to give you all the scoop! Until then!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

4 Longchamp bags
1 Longchamp wallet
1 Burberry wallet


----------



## samhainophobia

Only one.  Balenciaga black GGH City.


----------



## crazyboutcoach

Just started collectiong this yr. Got rid of all my old worn out cheap, no-name bags & started my new collection with a Coach Op Art black/white coated canvas Large Leah, then a Gucci beige/ebony Hearts & Roses Small Joy Boston, LV Damier Azur Speedy 30 & most recently, the Medium Hearts/Roses Joy Boston in beige/blue with red patent trim.  Someone gave me a black Kooba Hayden bag on Halloween when I took my son over there for trick or treating.  This makes 5 bags total that I've aquired this yr with 4 of them being ones that I actually purchased.  The Coach & both of the Guccis were on sale.


----------



## PlatinumSM

The whole year!?! Let's see here...

Via Spiga Gold Stingray Baguette
Coach Large Carly in Platinum 
Coach Large Carly in Black
RM Morning After Mini in Burgundy Patent & Leather
RM Morning After Mini in Silver/Pewter Leather
RM Steady in Ocean Leather
Vintage Leopard & Black Satin Purse (LOVE IT!)
Chanel Flap (In Progress... Pray to the eBay Gods for me, please!)

xx


----------



## coneptual

six until now..but you never know..after Christmas sale???!!!!
better than last year...eight. HA..

Bottega large black veneta hobo
Bottega noce ball
mulberry marbel snake skin
vuitton monogram tote(don't know the name)
valentino red bow hobo
minkoff metallic silver mab


----------



## Arachne911

LV galleria
Coach bag with matching wallet (cant remember the name)
Gucci tattoo tote ( cute but bad quality)
LV damier ebony speedy 30
Coach Ali 
Lv agenda  not a bag but worth mentioning 

Hmmm...I might have to upday later.


----------



## FancyPants

Chanel Jumbo Black lambskin ghw
LV Damier speedy 35
Alexander Wang Coco duffel


----------



## Bitten

I can't remember if I tallied up this year already or not...

Anyway at present:  3 bags purchase

1. Fendi navy satin clutch
2. YSL Muse clutch in black satin;
3. LV Alma in Epi cannelle

1 bag received as gift: YSL Belle du Jour clutch in navy patent.


----------



## Arachne911

Arachne911 said:


> LV galleria
> Coach bag with matching wallet (cant remember the name)
> Gucci tattoo tote ( cute but bad quality)
> LV damier ebony speedy 30
> Coach Ali
> Lv agenda  not a bag but worth mentioning
> 
> Hmmm...I might have to upday later.


 
OH I forgot I bought a large black coach Zoe a while back too


----------



## SaraDK

Louis Vuitton - Damier Graphite Keepall 45
Marc Jacobs - Kate Tote


----------



## doreenjoy

I think I've only bought 2 bags this year....a BV cervo hobo and a BV maxi veneta in cobalt (50% off...I couldn't resist). 

I've been good! Now, what for 2010...


----------



## joyoflife

Gosh, that's a good question. I actually completely abstained from any new handbag purchases earlier in the year (and thereby replaced it with a mild sandal obsession). But towards the end of summer, my little yen perked up again.

1. Linea Pelle woven Sydney
2. Tory Burch black studded satchel
3. Minkoff brown croc MAM
4. Longchamp vintage LM satchel

All but the Tory Burch were purchased pre-owned, and I sold a bunch of my older bags in order to make room for the new. I really wanted to get a new Longchamp before Christmas travels but it will have to wait til January (and hopefully a sale!).


----------



## NicAddict

I went Bottega Veneta Cabat crazy and I am on a total bag ban (till the next lovely Cabat makes her appearance...)

Reflet Cabat
Spazzolato/Fever Cabat
Nuvolato (Tie Dye) Cabat


----------



## trinaroberts

hermes black croc
hermes birkin tan
gucci
dior lady dior black
cream epi leather louis vuitton
chanel black flap classic
louis vuitton diary cover
that all i think not as bad as i thought it would be so cant wait to see what i buy next year


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*  I have purchased 2 out of the 3 Coach bags that I own this year... 06/14/09   #1-My Small Op Art Sabrina in (Light/Khaki/Sand)      12/04/09#2-Poppy Op Art Medium Spotlight in Black on Black...*


----------



## enshogirl

I was really good this year and only bought 2 bags that I really wanted:

Rebecca Minkoff Studded Grape MAM and LV Damier Speedy.

_Although, I won't be so good in a few days when I buy my first Balenciaga.  Hehe!_


----------



## BaggirlM

I bought a number of Bags this year:
LV Mono NF
LV Damier Speedy
Gucci Boston
Coach Bonnie Tote
Coach Ali Hobo
Celine Bittersweet Denim
Radley Picture Bag

Now thinking of buying the LV Bloomsbury and making it the last purchase of 2010.


----------



## purses & pugs

enoshogirl - you are going to LOVE Balenciaga. I've been serioulsly bitten by the Balenciaga bug 

I have bought way too many bags this year!!! The past years I've convinced myself that a designer bag is too expencive for my budget and I tried my best to resist temptation. I could't do it anymore! An excuse is that I got a little extra money this year from work and turning 30, so I pampered myself a lot!!! Here is what I've bought in 2009:

*Balenciaga*
05 First White
05 Caramel RH City
05 Rouge Theatre RH City
06 Rouille RH City
07 Black RH City
07 French blue RH City
07 Tomato RH City
08 Sapphire RH City
08 Ruby red RH Work
08 Black GSH Coin Purse
09 Anthracite GSH Envelope Clutch 

*Mulberry*
09 Bayswater, Printed black
09 Mabel, chocolate
09 Zip Around wallet, chocolate
*
Alexander Wang*
09 Tina clutch, blue demin leather
09 Coco Duffle, grey with silver studs

*Chanel*
Vintage wave stitched in black GH
Vintage camera purse, quilted caviar leather in beige GH
Vintage camera purse, quilted leather in navy GH
Vintage camera purse, quilted leather in burgundy GH
07 Accordion brown and gold pony hair leopard, GH
*
Marc by Marc Jacobs*
09 Classic Q Groovee satchel bag, grey
09 Classic Q Natasha messenger bag, red
09 Pretty Nylon Tate Tote, kaleidoscope

Puh... my BF is going to killl me if he sees this list...haha! In addition I have just purchased a Balenciaga 08 Black Cherry RH City which is on her way to her new home


----------



## eunaddict

Louis Vuitton Neverfull mm damier, Louis Vuitton Flocon Coin Purse, Prada Cervo Lux, Prada BN1772 QF6 F0CNA (for the life of me, i can't remember the name), Gucci Sukey, Gucci Ladies Web


basically, i bought every single designer bag i own right now, this year...the first being the Neverfull in April.


----------



## MissFashion

Just one bag this year,Linea Pelle Dylan Zip Tote in Black.


----------



## rainrowan

vintage Chanel double-sided flap
vintage Chanel backpack small

blue python Pordoi by Mania of Italy
purple croc Pordoi by Mania of Italy

It was higher investments but smaller quantity of bags this year. I'm sure Chanel spoiled me for all future bag purchases... I've become very picky about my bag purchases


----------



## Bobble

Two bags, but I bought tons of clothes...

RM Gold lovers Clutch S.O
RM Lapis MAM

I've got plans for next year...Bal is so inticing...


----------



## declaredbeauty

Let's see:
LV Thames GM in Damier Ebene
Chanel Mini Flap in Black
LV Saleya GM in Damier Azur
Juicy Couture Black Leather Hobo that I got from TJ Maxx... my favorite throw around every day bag.
Kept the same wallet ALL YEAR! A first! 

I did good on not over buying this year. 

BRING ON 2010!


----------



## PrincessD

I only bought ONE this year!!!!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

My total for the year: only 5 -- unlike my first year of tpf when I was bringing home purses every 5 minutes. LOL


----------



## hambisyosa

6 for this year and one to go this month


----------



## pro_shopper

uhm...I believe that I have purchased around 8-10 bags this year...its hard to remember how many exactly


----------



## bluejinx

I bought a few. 

ignoring a bad ebay transaction, i got the following 

1. matt and nat - angelica studded in chocolate
2. matt and nat - angie in cranberry
3. cross - hobo kenneth cole in black
4. ed hardy citizen of the world in purple
5. matt and nat - kali bag in grey brazen
6. the lug puddle jumper in grey for going to the gym
7. Danier Leather clutch in purple lambskin


----------



## GhstDreamer

This year:

Burberry Patent Tote
Burberry gunmetal satchel
Gucci Boston Sukey
Gucci Black hysteria Top Handle
Henri Bendel Centennial Striped Satchel

I was pretty good this year...


----------



## Elsie87

Elsie87 said:


> 1 Hermès
> 2 Chanel
> 2 Gucci
> 1 Balenciaga


 
+ another Chanel and a Burberry


----------



## thithi

I don't really remember.... so much going out and in.  
Off the top of my head, came in and stayed in this year:
1. Balenciaga Sapphire GSH Day
2. MJ Safety Pin tote in Purple
3. MJ Purple Angela Hobo
4. Tory Burch Studded bowler
5. RM Black Cat MAC with pink piping
6. RM Purple Haze 3-zip MAC
7. RM patent pink MAC
8. Burberry Studded Hoxton Hobo
9. Valentino Drape bag in Black

SLGs:
MJ metallic pink Eugenie Clutch
MJ Purple ZC
Tory Burch patent pink continental Zip Wallet
Tory Burch distressed metallic black continental Zip Wallet


----------



## mariabdc

Good thread but i'd rather not make a list...
Ok, here it goes... Edit: it made me feel bad, so i tried to justify them in brackets! (plus i sold some bags i'd bought last year to fund this year's purchases)

1) Dior Teal Gaucho
2) BV Red Campana (bargain)
3) BV Cobalt blue card case (sale)
4) BV Matita coin case (sale)
5) Chloe Chocolate Paraty
6) Nero BV cosmetic case (sold)
7) RM night matinee (sold)
8) Chanel Byzantine brooch (sold)
9) LT black clutch (bargain)
10) BE pewter Angel Purse (sale)
11) BV olive pochette (bargain)
12) Chloe plum saskia (still on layaway)
13) Chanel E/W flap (still on layaway)
14) LV damier Eva pochette


----------



## berrygirl

1. Michael Kors straw bag 
2. Kate Spade bag at the outlet
3. Gucci Sukey


----------



## serene

three!
I so thought that I won't be buying anything but then I ordered miu miu bow satchel during the summer.. and now I'm going to buy one LV on monday.. and I already ordered one balenciaga  but I promise.. no more bags next year! (yeah.. like _that's_ going to happen..  )


----------



## LVgirl619

This year 2009 bags purchased:
1. Balenciaga motorcycle creme bag
2. Louis Vuitton Tivoloi GG
Only two bags this year! But both very pretty


----------



## missgiannina

coach madison
lv speedy damier 35
lv speedy mono 30
lv eva monogram 
lv trevi pm
lv monogram pochette


----------



## BgaHolic

Ashamed! So far the YSL RG, Gryson Tutu, and Gucci Pelham. I personally think three bags in one year is excessive.  So we won't count what I am planning on getting next year!


----------



## rainrowan

This was the year I went bag nutsy. 2 chanel, 2 marc by marc jacobs and 2 mania (Italy) totes, plus one leather duffel from Overstock.com


----------



## leilani01

leilani01 said:


> BV New Julie tote (San Marcos) in black
> Ferragamo "Filippa" in dark blue (pervinca)
> 
> Both were on sale!


 
Last one for 2009 - BV tornabuoni medium veneta in grape

This one was also on sale....


----------



## tammytan

LV speedy 30
LV neverfull MM


----------



## AngelBABY84

Only 4 LV's for 2009 since I had purchased 8 in the last 2 months of 2008.


----------



## Jasmine K.

2009 I purchased
1 Coach
3 LV's
1 Gucci


----------



## Rapunchel

Chanel vintage mini flap, black with ghw
Miu Miu Plisse satchel
Miu Miu Bauletto Vitello Lux in Fumo
Balenciaga 07 black rh city
Balenciaga 08 Electric blue GSH city


I feel bad!! But two of them are going, so it's still OK!


----------



## nascar fan

purses & pugs said:


> enoshogirl - you are going to LOVE Balenciaga. I've been serioulsly bitten by the Balenciaga bug
> 
> I have bought way too many bags this year!!! The past years I've convinced myself that a designer bag is too expencive for my budget and I tried my best to resist temptation. I could't do it anymore! An excuse is that I got a little extra money this year from work and turning 30, so I pampered myself a lot!!! Here is what I've bought in 2009:
> 
> *Balenciaga*
> 05 First White
> 05 Caramel RH City
> 05 Rouge Theatre RH City
> 06 Rouille RH City
> 07 Black RH City
> 07 French blue RH City
> 07 Tomato RH City
> 08 Sapphire RH City
> 08 Ruby red RH Work
> 08 Black GSH Coin Purse
> 09 Anthracite GSH Envelope Clutch
> 
> *Mulberry*
> 09 Bayswater, Printed black
> 09 Mabel, chocolate
> 09 Zip Around wallet, chocolate
> 
> *Alexander Wang*
> 09 Tina clutch, blue demin leather
> 09 Coco Duffle, grey with silver studs
> 
> *Chanel*
> Vintage wave stitched in black GH
> Vintage camera purse, quilted caviar leather in beige GH
> Vintage camera purse, quilted leather in navy GH
> Vintage camera purse, quilted leather in burgundy GH
> 07 Accordion brown and gold pony hair leopard, GH
> 
> *Marc by Marc Jacobs*
> 09 Classic Q Groovee satchel bag, grey
> 09 Classic Q Natasha messenger bag, red
> 09 Pretty Nylon Tate Tote, kaleidoscope
> 
> Puh... my BF is going to killl me if he sees this list...haha! In addition I have just purchased a Balenciaga 08 Black Cherry RH City which is on her way to her new home


 
You should be declared the queen of handbags!!!  
I don't feel bad about my purchases now!!!!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

nascar fan said:


> You should be declared the queen of handbags!!!
> I don't feel bad about my purchases now!!!!!!!




Haha...I should be:banned:for a long time now! I was actually a bit shocked when I finished my list!! But to quote a friend of mine: "if it makes you happy, why not?"


----------



## chikapinku

Technically, this year... only one! 

... Though that's bad considering we're only a few days into this year. Guh. 

A Balenciaga '09 RH Black City. Can't wait for her to arrive!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have bought too many to share but happy that I have them as so far for

spring/summer haven't seen anything that is knocking my socks off.. so glad

to have what I have


----------



## gamootch

Oh brother!
Kooba Roni (NWT) Trying to sell but no bites.
Kooba Kelsey (NWT) My baby!
Kooba Sienna used but perfect. My second baby.
Tory Burch Suki Embroided Shearling (NWT)
Alvierio Martini (Old World Map bag bought down in Aruba)
Kooba Frankie (Used but good condition)
Blur Leather Studded bag (New but sold)
Kooba Paige Ivory (sold)
Yes, I'm nuts. If good price I buy from Ebay. Used/new bags I will condition with Luvmybags products.


----------



## oladushki

PsychoBagLady said:


> My total for the year: only 5 -- unlike my first year of tpf when I was bringing home purses every 5 minutes. LOL


 
So true! I discovered TPF this year (I know, I've been living under a rock) and I went a little (ok, a lot) bag crazy. Probably bought about 30 bags this year (although a bunch were sent back or sold) but my resolution for 2010 is to be a lot more selective.


----------



## Handbag Hor's

1.) Chanel half moon clutch in caviar
2.) Chanel bronze metallic reissue
3.) Chanel Hollywood metallic flap bag form the cruise 2008 collection
4.) Gucci Babouska bag in brown
5.) Marc Jacobs bronze metallic stam


----------



## gramps575

Hi,
I have one gold elephant bag which I have not been able to identify.
Does anyone know what it is?






Thanks, Gramps


----------



## hollyyih

2009:
LV Beaubourg (which I sold)
Agnes B tote (which I sold)
Burberry Nova Check Tote
MBMJ Classic Q Hillier Hobo 

2010 (so far):
Longchamp le Pliage Tote


----------



## PhantaBitten

0 so far, but we are only going into March


----------



## canadianstudies

None so far in 2010 but I bought quite a bit in 2009:

1) LV Eva
2) Coach large soho flap
3) Coach Penelope Swingpack
4) Hayden Harnett Lorca

as well as an LV bandeau and an LV zippy coin purse


----------



## coconutsboston

I've done surprisingly well this year - just my Foley & Corinna Mid City Tote


----------



## Loquita

I have bought the following in 2010:

- Mulberry Bayswater in Radish Red (loved it but had to sell it)
- Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Shopper in Bilberry
- Chloe Small Betty in Black
- And something else that is on the way.... 

This is not too bad, considering that between December and January I managed to sell off MY ENTIRE previous collection of small leather goods and handbags.  I am now rebuilding my collection and stopping at 5 fabulous bags. 

It has been a fantastic journey so far, and I don't regret it for a minute.


----------



## gramps575

Hi Again, Has anyone any idea on y gold elephant bag? It is lined in gold leather and has a heavy metal chain for over the shoulder which also fits neatly into the bag. It has a "Made in Italy" tag inside. My wife has had it 14 years and never worn it. We got it when a botique in Hawaii was going out of business. It has a hand written price tag  of $639 inside. 
tHANKS, gRAMPS


----------



## pbdb

end of 2009..... 09 royal blue woven Balenciaga city
                      09 gucci tassel leather tote
                      09 GCH Balenciaga City Tempete
                      09 RH Balenciaga black first
beginning 2010.....  2010 Sahara Balenciaga First


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I've only bought 1 bag in 2010, and received another one as a present:

- Luella quilted navy sating bag with black leather.
- Chanel 2010 Valentine's edition medium flap in red patent


----------



## thithi

I think I've been good so far... I splurged at the end of 09, but so far this year I only bought the MBMJ petal to the metal natasha in grape juice.  Of course, if there's a balenciaga outremer day that pops up less than retail, i'd be all over it.

On the other hand, I've purchased quite a few CLs... 5 pairs so far this year.


----------



## megt10

I have been good. I haven't purchased any bags since Nov. 09. I did receive a Balenciaga Sahara GCH City for my birthday this month, but so far that is it. I need to either pair down my collection or stop buying bags. My problem is I really don't want to do either.


----------



## Accent

So far - only two!

A studded clutch from Marc Jacobs' special items and a black Faridah with gold hardware. I can't wait for my babies to come home.


----------



## oggers86

Just one and that was only a few days ago!! Considering another currently but not sure yet! But that will be it for the year, im trying to save for a caribbean holiday!!


----------



## Lady_Exclusive

Thus far 0  I just have not found the bag to make me  as of yet. LOL What's wrong with me


----------



## NagaJolokia

So for this 2010 year, 0! Let's hope it stays that way unless I win the lottery, then it will most certainly not stay that way.


----------



## ChiChi143

I've been VERY good....haven't bought any yet.


----------



## Jaime

I have bought this year:

MbyMJ Sasha in Cement and Newsprint
Miu Miu Clutch in Rosa
Miu Miu Bow Satchel in Quarzo
Miu Miu Bow Tote (I think its talco)

Not a good start to my new years resolution of NO SPENDING!!!


----------



## LadyTess

In 2009 I just bought one - LV Speedy 30 in monogram. This year I've bought an Alexander Wang Rocco and an Alexander McQueen knuckleduster clutch


----------



## fashion_mom1

I bought 4  LV


----------



## Karenada

I've only bought 1 bag so far (hopefully more later on) which is my first balenciaga and its GGH City


----------



## NewPurse

I've only bought one LV bag this year.... come on guyz.. the year has just started..


----------



## MsCandice

You ladies definitely make me feel better. In comparison to everyone I have a baby, baby list. 
2010 
-"LV Monogram Speedy"
-"Gustto Andrea "


----------



## eye.bag

So far? 2 Bbags, 2 RM, 1 clutch. Is it time to stop?


----------



## Deborah1986

_2009: 5 bags
2010 : so far 0 bags !!! _


----------



## Jaded81

This year, only one bag so far: A vintage Chanel red & navy lambskin tote with gold hardware


----------



## alatrop

None yet in 2010. I plan to keep it that way!


----------



## onesmallchimera

Just one Michael Kors swing pack and one Coach python clutch.


----------



## nascar fan

Oh my gosh!  I would have to go count!  Too many already, that's for sure.


----------



## mdlcal28

2
Burberry Leather Tote
Tods G bag

I dont think I will buy anymore this year! These 2 cost more than I spent on the 10 I bought last year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

None yet but planning on purchasing my first Balenciaga on March 19th and a colored Muse bag on my trip to NYC in May


----------



## pbdb

oops..... forgot to write about the hubby's valentine gift 2010 which I suggested and got...a Black studded Lily satchel fom Dolce & Gabbana with dk. brown handles and gold hardware...


----------



## I Luv Fashion

2 bags


----------



## Kristen

In Feb. I purchased 4 bags. I think I need to be on a ban now.


----------



## knasarae

Since Jan '10 I have purchased 3 bags.  But I've sold more than that so that makes it better right?


----------



## luv2shophandbag

Bought only one (Hermes Evelyne) so far, but I did have several new styles made, and extra "samples" for me to "try out", so I won't count them as "bought"


----------



## ivy1026

none so far.....but have already started researching for my next purchase


----------



## pro_shopper

I purchased 5 so far but I sold some old/unused bags to fund the new HG's!


----------



## chunkylover53

3 bags so far... but I've gotten rid of 16 already!  And probably more clearing out to come in the next month or two.


----------



## onesmallchimera

My husband just bought me my first Fendi. Oh well, so much for 2010 being a "light" year.


----------



## chantal1922

So far 3. All non designer


----------



## redrose000

I'm so proud of myself, nothing yet for 2010. I don't want to admit how many I bought last year.


----------



## Fendi Girl 07

2 so far.. both chanel. i was supposed to be good this year.. oh well maybe next year.


----------



## Bitten

None yet - I'm itching to get one from Matches by Anya Hindmarch, also some other 'leather goods' from Smythson...


----------



## purseprincess32

3 so far and if my Chanel comes in one more than I'm done for the rest of the year. I have way too many bags. Oops...


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Tooooo manyyyy


----------



## miu miu1

This yearso far I´ve gotten three new bags, one MJ and two miu miu purses.
But my birthday is coming up and I´ll be getting some more bags


----------



## ChiChi143

I just bought my first one for the year...LV Artsy MM!


----------



## vhdos

None yet for 2010.  I'm sure my next one will be a Chanel, like all the others, but I don't have my eye on anything yet.


----------



## babyontheway

So far 4 Chanel this year:
navy blue patent GST
sevruga peacock blue WOC
black caviar jumbo with SHW
purple caviar flat tote
would like one more (white jumbo) and then on a ban.... until sale time anyway


----------



## Necromancer

I've bought two so far. One new from overseas (Large Lady Dior) and one second hand off eBay (medium Dior cannage drawstring tote).


----------



## baggrl4ever

I have brought two bags so far 
1) Bottega Venta Maxi Hobo
2) Hermes Massai PM


----------



## papertiger

Delvaux black clutch
Sonia Rykiel black lamb clutch
Pauric Sweeney green python
Vinage 1980s brown croc
vintage 1940s brown alligator
Vintage 1970s black patent Gucci (that was a freebie )
Vintage grey 60s bag
Trussardi black make-up bag
my latest - a vintage 1980s brown Gucci Boston


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I wanted to purchase less bags this year than last but I have already purchased 6.. So I think I am done hopefully...

Coach Luci
Coach Legacy Shoulder Bag
Coach Kristin Op Art Grapic
Coah Alex
Coach Maggie Emb Floral
Gucci Flor Charmy...


----------



## alatrop

None in 2010.

I don't really want to buy any new bags this year, but I am considering purchasing a few wristlets/clutches.


----------



## pro_shopper

So far I have purchased 7 Chanel bags this year.


----------



## Bitten

1 Anya Hindmarch bag - can't wait to get it!!


----------



## vanessamcqueen

My Balenciaga city in Outremer and my McQueen jellyfish print clutch


----------



## heat1900

I am here to choose the bags.


----------



## doreenjoy

Z e r o  !!


----------



## lily25

On January I got my SO Kelly in etoupe on impulse and it is my current favourite,











and on late February my black Birkin GHW arrived but it felt to big for me and in March I sold it to my mom.


















My mom with miss B
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/onecherry/P1040914.jpg


----------



## SS-AW

none.... YET!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

One Furla, one Valentino, and one Prada.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I've bought 2 more bags since my last post here... A Chanel luxe bowler in salmon pink (i should be receiving it in a couple of days) and a Chloe paddington


----------



## LabelLover81

I'm embarassed to say 15  

1 Ferragamo
2 MJ
1 D&G
10 Valentinos
1 Donna Karan


----------



## rainrowan

1 MJ Stam
2 or 3 bags from DSW at the mall

I splurge for one designer bag a year and the rest of the year I get to shop lower-priced bags within a budget. I usually end up donating the latter bags or selling them when my closet gets full to fund another designer bag the following year... it's been working for the last few years for me. It satiates the shopping addiction


----------



## miu miu1

4 so far 
1 miu miu, 1 marc Jacobs and 2 Chanels


----------



## vanbruntsa

1-LV azur galliera


----------



## happypiano

So far... 3:

1 LV
1 Longchamp
... and a random target crossbody bag that was on clearance for like $3.


----------



## chantal1922

2 no name bags and 2 Coach bags


----------



## littlemomai

Hermes 31cm Bolide
Hermes 37cm Bolide
Hermes PM Evelyne
Hermes GM Evelyne
Hermes Silky Pop

Safe to say that I'm done for 2010


----------



## Graciella

None - I've even given some away! But a lovely H Bolide will be with me soon if everything works out...


----------



## gnourtmat

one. Chanel GST.

I don't buy or receive purses as often as I would like :shame:


----------



## asl_bebes

This is a record for me:shame:, definitely going better than the previous years (I'm trying to reduce my purchases) ... so far only 4 (1 Gucci and 3 Coach) and all were on sale.


----------



## NagaJolokia

LabelLover81 said:


> I'm embarassed to say 15
> 
> 1 Ferragamo
> 2 MJ
> 1 D&G
> 10 Valentinos
> 1 Donna Karan


 

Wowza!  Lol.




0 for me.  I'm a hugely recovering addict!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I think I've only purchased one this year (a Rebecca Minkoff). I made a pact not to purchase any bags this year because I need a new bag like I do a hole in the head, so far it is going okay.
I actually got rid of two bags and my boyfriend has been wonderful enough to purchase two bags for me. I figure this would be a good exercise in wearing what I already have in my wardrobe (which is plenty).


----------



## joyoflife

Longchamp Cosmos (cognac)
Longchamp Cosmos (black)
Longchamp vintage LM clutch
LV Mono Speedy 35
BV medium Veneta
BV vintage frame clutch
DVK Stephanie clutch
Coach Signature Perfume clutch

(Five of the above were purchased in the last two weeks! However, I ruthlessly pared down my collection before getting all that new stuff. Now, I think I'm down to my staples and probably wont get anything new til fall.)

Purchased & returned/sold:
RM Morning After Mini (hazelnut)
RM Morning After Mini (black basketweave)
RM Morning After Clutch (black quilted patent)


----------



## LabelLover81

NagaJolokia said:


> Wowza!  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0 for me.  I'm a hugely recovering addict!



I know!  I've got three more on the way.  But that is SERIOUSLY IT!  At least until the fall.  I'm really really hoping I can quit.  Handbags are my crack, and I'm truly addicted.  My husband says he's going to hold an intervention if I keep it up.  Help!!


----------



## alatrop

Still zero! It's actually really fun keeping this up, as psycho as it may sound to some of you. :tispy:

I actually got rid of a bunch as well.


----------



## Nicole429

I've only bought two so far this year.  LV Mono Speedy 30 and LV Damier Azur Neverfull MM.


----------



## GirlFriday

Only about 2 bags.  One was a black Longchamp and the other was a simple Coach which was the perfect color of taupe.


----------



## shasha17a

Linea Pelle- Dylan Medium tote in black 
Linea Pelle- Dylan Hobo (From LA Sample Sale)
Linea Pelle- A dylan clutch of some sort (LA Sample Sale)
Moni Moni- Splendor
A really cute bag from Aldo that was super inexpensive but I am in love with it! 

Can you tell I just love me some LP.


----------



## sallygirl

Donna karan crossbody
See by Chloe
Coach Alex in blue coated canvas
Coach Julie in white canvas


----------



## danigreen1

wow, I am still such a newbie!  
Here are my little purchases (tiny in comparison!    to the fab lists you guys have going!)

Cole Haan Genevieve Weave Triangle Tote Bag in Copper
Cole Haan Village hobo 
Kate Spade Stevie Hollyhead Navy
2 Dooney & Bourke coin purses
1 Coach zip wallet
1 Coach cosmetic case
Large Coach Garnet bag - leather in lilac  (love her!)


----------



## sarafina77

littlemomai said:


> Hermes 31cm Bolide
> Hermes 37cm Bolide
> Hermes PM Evelyne
> Hermes GM Evelyne
> Hermes Silky Pop
> 
> Safe to say that I'm done for 2010


 
Holy cow! I would say so!

I bought three:
a Juicy Swingpack
Metallic Blue Coach Zoe
Longchamp Eiffel Tower la Pilage

edit: i forgot, I got my LV Damier Ebene Neverfull GM this year too. Ugh.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Strange thread...is it a contest?


----------



## LoveCatsLots

karmenzsofia said:


> Strange thread...is it a contest?



If it were a contest, I'd lose.  I'm still on BAN after splurging on 4 Pradas during January and February.


----------



## karmenzsofia




----------



## MrsMammaGoose

LoveCatsLots said:


> If it were a contest, I'd lose.  I'm still on BAN after splurging on 4 Pradas during January and February.



No, no, that means you would WIN! If there is any kind of purse-related contest I should be participating in, it would be one about who can can the longest without buying another one!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Now, _that's_ one I could win!


----------



## gratefull

MrsMammaGoose said:


> No, no, that means you would WIN! If there is any kind of purse-related contest I should be participating in, it would be one about who can can the longest without buying another one!



 love it


----------



## pursalicious

So far here's what I bought:

1) Chanel jumbo flap in black caviar
2) Chanel on the road tote
3) Balenciaga Part Time SGH in Outremer color
4) Longchamp bag

And the wishlist is still veryyyy long... need to save save save!!! hehehehe


----------



## janice

Dolce & Gabbana leopard and red patent tote


----------



## NagaJolokia

LabelLover81 said:


> I know! I've got three more on the way. But that is SERIOUSLY IT! At least until the fall. I'm really really hoping I can quit. Handbags are my crack, and I'm truly addicted. My husband says he's going to hold an intervention if I keep it up. Help!!


 
Holy... Good luck with that.  I hope your husband helps you out a lot!!




MrsMammaGoose said:


> No, no, that means you would WIN! If there is any kind of purse-related contest I should be participating in, it would be one about who can can the longest without buying another one!


 
I could sooooooo win this too.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Two so far! Rebecca Minkoff's Black Quilted Patent MAC with fleur de lis lining & the BOYY SLASH in Brick!


----------



## purseprincess32

So far this year 4 bags- Rebecca Minkoff, LAMB, and Chanel classic black quilted WOC.


----------



## LoveCatsLots

MrsMammaGoose said:


> No, no, that means you would WIN! If there is any kind of purse-related contest I should be participating in, it would be one about who can can the longest without buying another one!



 You are MY kind of tPF buddy!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm on a ban for 2010 - no bag purchases at all...I bought one at a deal but then felt guilty and sold it right away.  so am still good on my ban.  Just 8 more months too go!


----------



## spiffdeb

2 Prada
2 MJ
1 RM
1 Dior 

Making up for a few years of not buying anything...this is not the norm for me!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Rebecca Minkoff Beloved Mini
Linea Pelle Dylan Tote
Eric Javits Squishee Pouchette
Marc Jacobs Stam (on layaway)

But... I have also sold 4 bags.


----------



## purseprincess32

After the few bags I'm banned for the rest of the year.


----------



## Loquita

Um, let's see:

Red Mulberry Bayswater (sold it)
Whiskey Chloe Edith (sold it)
Red Chloe Edith (sold it)
Red See by Chloe Daytripper Tote (sold it)
Balenciaga Ruby 08 RH Day (returned due to defect)
Black Small Chloe Betty !!!
Balenciaga Sanguine 09 RH City:  !!!
Balenciaga Anthracite 08 RH Day: !!!
Balenciaga Rouille 07 RH Day: !!!
YSL Black Zip Hobo: !!!

I should have perhaps prefaced this post by stating that I sold my entire handbag collection between November and December of last year.  The bags that I purchased and then quickly sold this year were all gorgeous, but not suited to my lifestyle in one way or another, unfortunately.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I haven't bought any bags in over a year.... (Which is amazing considering I spend 99% of my time on TPF)


----------



## TejasMama

PurseXaXholic said:


> I haven't bought any bags in over a year.... (Which is amazing considering I spend 99% of my time on TPF)



That's fantastic!


----------



## anniepersian

I feel so bad because im not rich by any mans measure but this MONTH I bought:

MC alma in white
MC speedy in white
MC pochette in white
MC agenda
Mono speedy 25
Mono speedy 35 (which im returning due to authenticity issues)
Cherry blossom papillon in brown (which will be here soon!)


Thats not even including shoes!!!!

But it was my birthday month-and they were all from ebay so very "cheap" prices!

And no my partner doesnt know yet I have to hide them!


----------



## megt10

I had been so good until this past week. I hadn't bought any bags in 6 months, but then again nothing was really appealing to me. The past 2 weeks I bought Jimmy Choo Large Bree in Chalk, YSL Med. Downtown Mauve W/ croc embossed suede and today a Balenciaga GGH Brief in Antracite.


----------



## dinah625

Hammitt LA black Westwood satchel
Hammitt LA black Little Santa Monica crossbody
Rebecca Minkoff royal Linear Studded Flame satchel
Lauren Merkin metallic bubble Caroline clutch

I'm an equal opportunity shopper!


----------



## SoCal2Hawaii

Vintage Christian Dior Boston bag in blue
Jimmy Choo Tulita in teal
Coach Zoe in yellow
Lauren Merkin clutch in yellow


----------



## coleigh

2010-One-An Hermes Picotin.
I hope to purchase an orange Kelly wallet and a red Birkin this year, also.


----------



## devoted7

a couple bags and lots of wallets 

-Louis Vuitton Damier Neverfull GM
-Louis Vuitton Palmero GM
-Louis Vuitton Black EPI Eugenie Wallet
-Louis Vuitton Red Josephine Wallet
-Louis Vuitton Cassis EPI Sarah Wallet
-Louis Vuitton Damier Zippy Organizer
-Louis Vuitton Damier French Wallet

-Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch


----------



## fettfleck

Let's see. That is a good way to recapitulate my shopping behaviour:

Louis Vuitton Neverfull
Sportmax Nicia
Rebecca Minkoff MAC thundergrey
Rebecca Minkoff MAC blue ostrich
Rebecca Minkoff BBW MAM


----------



## Mair

None


----------



## sndc99

I have bought a 

Gerard Darel 24 Tangerine
JPK in a shocking blue for spring
Black Gerard Darel 24 (I'm so in love with this purse it's not funny it's the only purse I want to carry.  I could buy 50 in different colors.) 
a Gerard Darel drape flap in nice per loved shape.  
Gustto Andrea in purple....to die for leather and the biggest bag I own.  Not the heaviest though.
Going to sell more bag to fund my fall purchases.
That's it but I have to tell you Coach fall line is amazing and I will be buying at least 2 more bags this year...for sure.  

My goal this year was to not buy over 5 and so far I have not....


----------



## dawnqueenb69

I have purchased 1 bag in April.it is my HG of all bags,The Kristin Leather E/W Tote in black by Coach!  I have no intentions on buying another bag, I paid $398.00 for this Gorgeous bag and she will get better with age


----------



## fufu

1, coming soon. I think I will expect some delay due to the temporary airspace closed down due to the volcanic ash.

Keeping it to 1 or 2 bags per year only.


----------



## HauteGlam29

Suprisingly none(semi-ban)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

5


----------



## bee17779

1. Gucci twins GG
2. Bottega Veneta Cocker (via eBay)
3. Alexander Wang Rocco

And my birthday is coming soon...


----------



## LimonPiel

I have collected the Limon Piel handbags.  New and Fresh.


----------



## alisonanna

I was doing great with just one - 
then I had an explosion and bought 3 in the last 2 weeks (but they WERE great deals!)

(and then I frantically sold 2)


----------



## vanbruntsa

1 so far and 1 more to go


----------



## COACH ADDICT

20 - I need to be on a Ban


----------



## lushfashionista

1. Coach Large Madison Maggie in Black
2. Longchamp Large Le Pilage in Bilberry

There were a couple others, but I ended up returning them. I've been pretty good this year!


----------



## klj

One so far..Chloe Paraty.
Saving for one more...

Oh and I did by a Longchamp's Large Le Pliage too..


----------



## MissPrincess88

-LP Dylan Zip Tote in Teak  (it may have been at the end of Dec. when I purchased it)

And I've been eyeing a Coach Poppy Patent Leather Glam Tote in Magenta


----------



## kbabe342

So far I have only bought my LV Montorgueil in Aruba a couple weeks ago. So far I am loving it!


----------



## kbabe342

So far I have only bought my LV Montorgueil in Aruba a couple weeks ago. So far I am loving it!


----------



## louch

Hey I bought that bag too this year!! ^^  It's awesome.
Also bought a Chanel Black Caviar Jumbo Flap (40th birthday present), Chanel flap bag (not sure but one of their lesser known bags), Salvatore Ferragamo bag and a MJ purple Multipocket bag.  

Have also sold 6 on consignment and have 5 more to go...


----------



## katlun

Zero

and that even shocks me, just seem have lost interest


----------



## kbabe342

Oops I didn't mean to post my pics twice! Sorry guys


----------



## NagaJolokia

ONE- so far. Just yesterday, it was the Alexander McQueen Jellyfish Demanta Clutch at full retail too because they keep running out of stock and the Ebay prices are actually above retail.  Apparently, they were on sale for 200 dollars off (!), but I never got the chance. :>( Oh well. I love this bag so much, it's worth it.


----------



## 4Elegance

Only 3 so far (hadn't purchased any since November)
1- Longchamp Lepillage @ Saks Friends and Family
2- Chloe Heloise @ Saks Designer Sale
3- Fendi dejour @ Fendi (on sale)

Saving for a Balenciaga at the end of the month.


----------



## coleigh

Only one:  Hermes MM Picotin in blue brighton~


----------



## scrpo83

3 so far

1. Coach Leather Brooke
2. Coach Leather Pleated Gallery Tote
3. Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM in Azur


----------



## Hoodster777

5, hopefully that's it for the rest of the year
Burberry plum packable check tote
L.A.M.B.:
Fuschia Etoile hobo
Shadow Westfield tote
Love Asti hobo
Ditsy Graffiti satchel


----------



## GhstDreamer

Just two: 

Gucci large bamboo top handle (set me back on major bag buying for a while)
Gucci medium black jockey hobo

I'm banned from buying bags until probably November/December and I'm kind of tempted to get a medium bamboo top handle for my next bag.


----------



## poughkeepsie

Let's see.. In February I bought:

Marc by Marc Jacobs black Bombay Satchel
Tiger of Sweden clutch in cognac
Miu Miu Glazed-leather Tote

And last month I got regular Mulberry Alexa in oak, still madly in love Planning to purchase Mulberry Drew Tote in few weeks, too. I'd say I've found my cup of tea...  Still open-minded for Miu Miu and Chloé, as well!


----------



## nycshopa

omg too many


----------



## pro_shopper

So far...

All Chanel:
3 Jumbos (soon 4), 2 E/W, 2 Minis, 1 WOC


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*3, Coach Kristin Leather Tote in Black, Coach Poppy Pop C Groovy in Multi, and My new Hg Coach Madison Ikat Maggie in sv/ gray this is  my Ultimate bag..I did buy my Daughter who is turning 17 on the 16th the Coach Poppy Glam Tote...*


----------



## kateincali

Just two and I'm only keeping one. After a five year search for a black patent Michael Kors ID Chain (higher end version) I found it and went..._Oh_. 

I'd have bought about eight this month alone if my timing wasn't so atrocious, though. I've ordered bags only for them to be out of stock, asked people to relist on ebay only to be two seconds slower than someone else, hesitated when I shouldn't, and had the lights go off a minute before an auction ends. I'm being banned against my will


----------



## alatrop

Still zero! I did win a bag on Twitter, but I have not purchased any in 2010. Trying to see how long I can keep this up.


----------



## poughkeepsie

poughkeepsie said:


> Let's see.. In February I bought:
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs black Bombay Satchel
> Tiger of Sweden clutch in cognac
> Miu Miu Glazed-leather Tote
> 
> And last month I got regular Mulberry Alexa in oak, still madly in love Planning to purchase Mulberry Drew Tote in few weeks, too. I'd say I've found my cup of tea...  Still open-minded for Miu Miu and Chloé, as well!



Nah, bought the Mulberry Leah Messenger
So it makes 5 bags for 6 and a half months..


----------



## lil_fashionista

I've bought 3 for the year and received 1 as a present.  I'm allowed 1 more for the year.

Bought: 
LAMB Tote (in March)
Bal City (in May)
Bal Town (also in May)

Received: 
LV Artsy MM (in February from my DH)


----------



## jillvalentine

More than I care to admit to


----------



## PhantaBitten

2 for me:
Michael Kors Large Wainscott Shoulder Bag
Louis Vuitton Black Multicolore Speedy 30


----------



## Sweetredhead

hmmmm this year,till now i did bought only 4 bags but i do have some time left for new ones


----------



## platinum_girly

This year i have purchased 4 bags so far, i will most likely only be purchasing 1 more aswell as i have other things to save for


----------



## aaa_1188

I purchased 3 this year.


----------



## goldbundles

i just purchased one bag this 1st 6 mos of 2010... my Hermes Jypsiere.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

I think I've been better this year than last.

Last year:  about 10 bags

This year:

RM Cream Stud Devote
Coach Kristen Satchel in yellow

Well, actually, those are the 2 I kept.  I've purchased and returned a bunch of others.  Bag Bulimia!


----------



## slip

Oh dear, I hate to count it as I've broken my purse ban outrageously! TEN!!


----------



## bg031

I tend to buy not too many in one year since I tend to use each of them for a long time. This year, two so far...
LV speedy 35
Topshop satchel (which I just ordered)

Mind you, my husband thinks a girl should be happy with only one purse, so I think two is a lot for him


----------



## klj

1 Bal so far in 2010
Oops...2..I forgot my Le Pliage for travel...


----------



## dyyong

I DO NOT WANT TO COUNT  I am still looking for THE ONE, which means still buying


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Michael Kors Hamilton tote
RM mac in evergreen 
I think thats it, but I still have 3 more on the list to get for the year.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I just made my 1st bag  purchase of the year over the weekend.  It was the Miu MIu Swallow bag the famous runway print.  I bought so may bags last year so I kinda had to out the brakes on!


----------



## ChiChi143

6 so far


----------



## Chanel 0407

But don't get me wrong I'm always looking.  A Miu Miu Bow bag is on my radar I just haven't decided on a color.  I'm waiting until the fall colors are out.  I also would love to add a new city to the family.


----------



## _sinfuL

LV Eva 
Gucci Pelham Messenger (which took me forever to track down, since it's discontinued)
Medium LV Neverfull 

no more until next year hehe ... if i can help it


----------



## ladymagenta22

I got 2 Chanels, a PST and Large Camera Case and 1 LV, a Verona MM. I don't see myself getting another one until the end of the year, if I do get one more, I have my eyes set on a Miu Miu Bow Bag.


----------



## nazaluke

Too many, mostly Bals and BVs. Must clean my closet...


----------



## GhstDreamer

3 so far: Gucci large Bamboo Top Handle, Gucci Black Jockey hobo and MJ Navy Alyona.


----------



## discoAMOUR

HI EVERYONE, 
This is my first post! I love how much you all appreciate handbags, just as much as I do. As a student, I can't afford all the bags I really want, but I do spend everything (including money for school books-oopsie!) I have on the bags I can afford! (Thank GOD my mom isn't on here!) I'm all about living beyond my means. I think I can do that until I enter real life with actual responsibilities--soo NOT looking forward to that! 

This is what I bought since January thus far that I can recall off-hand:
-*Bill Blass* Henry (my first designer bag purchase)
-*Bill Blass* Matthew in red/black ombre (love the microsuede lining! HUGE inside!)
-*Alexander Wang* Mesh Rocco (not a fan of the sagging/no structure, but love the leather)
-*RM* Washed Silver Devote (pre-summer buy, and my FIRST purchase as a new Minkette!!!)
-*RM* Purple Tie-dye Darling
-*RM *Aquamarine Turquoise Eyelet MAM (I bought b/c aquamarine is my birthstone and this bag happens to be really gorgeous on top of that!!! Leather is LUSCIOUS!)
-*Dooney and Bourke* leather Zebra Small Juliette w/Mustard trim (LOVE IT!!! Wear all the time to class and out everywhere else--fits all your essentials and I pack HEAVY)
-*Longchamp*: One large pink le pliage and one small purple le pliage w/long handle 
-*Deux Lux*: metallic eyelet fortune cookie, and blue studded drawstring
-*Hype* glazed black Roisin Embossed Python

I can't wait to read more of your threads! You gals are sure entertaining! 

Catch ya later!


----------



## Samia

I have been good this year  just got 4 bags (SO FAR!)
3 Balenciaga
1 Chloe


----------



## 336

Just one; Balenciaga black RH City


----------



## OlgaMUA

0

I'm really trying to carry the ones I already have.. some of them really need some love.. they've been neglected for too long


----------



## klj

3~
Bal Black RH City
Bal Anthra RH City
BV med. Ebano Veneta


----------



## loves

hermes trim, constance, kelly pochette, 25 birkin and a kelly long wallet. sounds like a lot of i sold a lot of other bags to get these.


----------



## Gatsby

Took a pause and have not a bag since the great sales of 2008 (remember that?!).  Now I'm getting ready to get two Chloe's.


----------



## Deborah1986

_zero bags this year !!! i am on a bag ban this year_


----------



## alatrop

STILL ZERO!! 

It's been almost a year since my last handbag purchase, I am so proud of myself.


----------



## mocha.lover

1 - Sak Silverlake Satchel in Dark Amber


----------



## strife00

Only 1!
Marco Tagliaferri

Been on a ban since June 09, and I have to go back on that ban after this bag


----------



## LABAG

one and only one-epi alma in rubis-absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## chikapinku

I'd bought only one at the start of the year (four days into the year, lol). Not doing _too_ badly now... only two more to add to that list!

Bal '09 RH Black City (start of the year)
Bal '10 RH Papeete Part Time
BV Petal Medium Veneta

Probably one more coming before the end of the year. Just need to decide...


----------



## NagaJolokia

Just one, and it's going to be the only one. It is the Alexander McQueen Jellyfish De Manta Clutch.


----------



## coneptual

5 so far.
4 lambertson truex----I couldn't miss the huge sale, so bought 2 totes, 2clutches.
1 loro piana tote.
This is it for this year, I hope


----------



## gotorep

only one bag.
Hermes kelly Rouge chevre 32


----------



## bregitta

LV Alma BB. It has been sooo hard to not buy something else this month!!


----------



## kateincali

So my last post in here was June 14th, and I had only bought two then. Oh how it went downhill...I've honestly lost track. I've bought/traded maybe twenty since then.


----------



## shibumiflowers

Uh um huh... I guess I'll round down to about 20.  I fell off the wagon and went on a couple of bal benders, three chanel flaps and three LV's later, here I am getting my fix by viewwing the reveal threads.


----------



## thebagqueen

this year...

1. MK hamilton tote
2. LV mono speedy 30
3. Chanel black m/l flap w/ silver hw
4. LV damier ebene speedy 30 (on its way!)


----------



## love_miu

Uh...more than what I had ever bought over the last 3 yrs :

1) Vintage Chanel Mademoiselle Jumbo
2) Vintage Chanel flap (not sure of the actual name...no longer available)
3) Regular Alexa Oak
4) Fuschia Coach tote (this was given to me, so not bought)
5) 2 vintage alligator and croc skin bags (Lucille de Paris)
6) Vintage Coblentz bag
7) Marc Jacobs the Large Single
8) Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch
9) Longchamp Le Pliage Tote

Time for a ban? *blush*


----------



## margaritas

1. Chloe Paraty
2. Chanel Medium Reissue w GHW
3. Balenciaga Envelope GSH
4. Balenciaga RGGH City
5. YSL Oversized Muse


----------



## sandc

1. Michael by MK Astor drawstring tote 
2. Rebecca Minkoff MAM
3. Rebecca Minkoff MAC
4. Coach exotic Maggie


----------



## marias

my bag list that i bought this year is......................

Hermès Paris-Bombay in black
Balenciaga pale rose box
CHANNEL jumbo black 
channel pink medium size


----------



## shopholicgirl

oooh wish i saw this thread before.. this is very interesting!

bags i purchased this year:

January - Kate Spade MaryAnne
February - Rebecca Minkoff MAC
April - Chanel WOC and LV zippy wallet
June - Longchamp small Le Pliage
July - Balenciaga City in black

before the year ends, will probably get an LV speedy, a mulberry alexa or an alexander wang rocco - still deciding


----------



## whopper

Here goes...
Louis Vuitton Palermo PM Monogram
Louis Vuitton (clutch in multicolor)
Balenciaga City in Black and Giant Silver Hardware
Balenciaga First (in a torquoise color with giant silver hardware)
Bottega Veneta Intercciato Nappa in Navy
Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in Wine
Rebecca Minkoff Stud Rocker in Black with Gold Hardware

And believe it or not I want more! LOL


----------



## Antonia

*In 2010 I bought a Chanel expandable flap, a Chloe Paddington (which I sold), two LV speedies (monogram and epi), Isabella Fiore Audra, and an Italian leather purse at TJ Maxx.  I think that's all this year but maybe I'll think of some others that I've bought and sold.   *


----------



## sneezz

This year I bought the following from the Marc Jacobs collection: 2 large singles (black and beige), a black stardust small single, a peacock zip clutch, a black large zip wallet, a small black Cecilia.

From the Marc by Marc Jacobs line:  2 regular hilliers (black and faded aluminum) and a saddle totally turnlock Natasha

From Gucci: guccioli "Brando" continental wallet


----------



## shazzy99

I have only bought 1 bag this year  (and only because it was on sale and a great price) - a beautiful red MJ Eugenie clutch. 

I'm holding out for the new season Bal's...


----------



## baipang

6 bags in 2010 already. 

Sold more than this number since last year. Still trying to downsize.


----------



## weffendy

Too many, here are the bags i bought this year:

Balenciaga: black giant city with rosegold hw
Marc Jacobs: grey bruna, dark grey XL single and large zip wallet, paradise rio in bordeaux, paradise grey in dark grey, bordeaux blake


----------



## xichic

darn this made me really think, and here it goes:

1. Prada tote
2. Blck Chanel small flap
4. White chanel flap medium
5. Bottega Veneta hobo
6. Chanel caviar WOC

YIKES! had no idea i really bought that this year alone.  i better behave the rest of the year haha

but on a positive note, i did sell two bags


----------



## dangerouscurves

You don't wanna know! I've been eating ramen noodles this year to compensate my bag purchases! :shame:


----------



## Rhapsody

Alexander Wang Coco
Jerome Dreyfuss Franky
Chanel Luxury Ligne Bowler
Fendi Baguette


----------



## louch

Hermes Evelyne Bleu Abysse
Hermes Jypsiere Bouganvillea
Hermes Trim Orange
Hermes BJ Picotin
Salvatore Ferragamo Shoulder Bag Oceano (sold)
LV Montregeuil (sp) bag
BV Medium Campana

I also sold a MJ Bonnie, MJ Ursula, MBMJ Faridah, Prada Tote, Miu Miu Coffer, Miu Miu intreccio tote, Chanel Black Caviar Jumbo Flap, YSL Muse, Botkier bag, and some others I forgot.

I have totally downsized and bought bags I have really wanted for ages.


----------



## lovingmybags

I have bought just the white Celine large bittersweet this year  so far so good!  After having bought eight last year...


----------



## vhdos

None - in 2009 and 2010!  
I wish I could say the same about shoes though.  It seems as though I've swapped my Chanel addiction for a Christian Louboutin addiction...


----------



## Trixie134

I have been finding some pretty nice deals on a site called yardsellr.com. It's like buying from strangers but they are all on facebook so you can see who they are. Gotten some good deals this way on purses and jewelry too.


----------



## pretty_lady

So far only 4. I have my eye on two more and that's it.

Gucci Sukey
Gucci Joy Boston
Fendi Duffel 
Sara Berman Studded Decca


----------



## Catdance

Hmmm, this year...

Pierotucci brown (Birkin inspired) bag
        "     Toscanella tote in black
        "           " insert in black
Furla in chocolate
   "    scarf in leopard print

Still hoping for Dior Libertine; Lanvin leopard; Pierotucci in black


----------



## heather123

Downsizing and satisfied. So I only bought a Treesje Asher in Pumpkin this year - I think!


----------



## chanelcat

as of oct. 2010 and this is what ive got:

balenciaga part time city (black)
hermes bougainvillea jypsiere (34)
black chanel GST with silver chain
louis vuitton neverfull GM (damier ebene)
and my newest hermes rose shocking birkin (30)


----------



## handbaglover13

*Gulp* :shame:
Waayyy too much :
Marc Jacobs Collection
Paradise Rio -Violet
Cammie - Orange
Star Dust Python embossed beat bag- Black
Black Large Single

4 key pouches (red, bronze, black, grey)
grey wallet
Tie- Tasha - Brown

Cartoon Paisley B&W Bruna
Navy Alyona


Furla - Off White Amaranto handbag
 BR - Chelsea Exotic Convertible shoulder bag
Longchamp - Bilberry
Longchamp - LM tote -Steel 

MK - Hamilton Satchel - Orange

Boyy - Slash bag in Black


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I have been averaging a bag per month since my last post here in April :shame:

- LV denim baggy GM in lichen
- LV blue denim neo speedy
- Chanel timeless clutch
- Chanel perforated flap
- Chloe baby paddington in aqua fresh
And for my next one, maybe something in an orange box


----------



## McLoverly

Finances have been somewhat tight this year. In 2010 I've only purchased one bag... my Hermes 32 HAC in Olive Chevre GHW  I bought way too many bags last year so I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I just got another 6 and sold 2... so at this point I do not even know...


----------



## superstar

I've been good. 
Feb-Coach lavender sequined Glam Tote 
May-Juicy Couture Bow leather clutch (black)
June-Juicy Couture Bow leather Tote (black)
July-Kate Spade sequined clutch(black/silver)
August-Balenciaga City Murier 

By the end of the year I need to get a LV for sure. Haven't bought one in over a year. But I did buy 5 last year


----------



## itee

Chanel Medium Classic in Black GHW
Ferragamo Miss Vara Hobo
Prada Soft Calf Satchel
Tory Burch Black Tote
Coach
Balenciaga Giant City Murier with Rose Gold HW

Soon: Chanel Jumbo in Grey Patent


----------



## rosasharn78

Just two this year:

Burberry hobo
Chanel flap


----------



## linhhhuynh

handbaglover13 said:


> *Gulp* :shame:
> Waayyy too much :
> Marc Jacobs Collection
> Paradise Rio -Violet
> Cammie - Orange
> Star Dust Python embossed beat bag- Black
> Black Large Single
> 4 key pouches (red, bronze, black, grey)
> grey wallet
> Tie- Tasha - Brown
> Cartoon Paisley B&W Bruna
> Navy Alyona



jealous of your MJs! 

updated:
-Marc Jacobs Blake
-Kate Spade medium Serena
-Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Nugget
-Marc Jacobs large single (for my sister)
-Marc Jacobs large python embossed single (got rid of, so kinda counts)
-Marc Jacobs Paradise Vera
-Marc Jacobs Palais Royal wallet


----------



## vanbruntsa

Bought and kept 1 so far this year -LV epi alma in noir. Returned 1 bc of a defect and returned another bc it wasn't my style.


----------



## OVincze

Only two but only got started)) Burberry Nova tote bag and Furla Megumi tote bag.


----------



## ljavu

I bought 1 so far and perhaps 1 more before the year ends.
1) LV Speedy 25
deciding on a neverfull mm.


----------



## callmehawk

1 Mulberry Bays   Might get a Speedy.  Maybe.


----------



## indygo

2 and I adore them both:

LV Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene
Balenciaga City in Anthracite GSH


----------



## chubbyshopper

Didn't seem that many until I had to list them  

Jan - Chloe Paraty in Black 
May - Bal Money wallet in Sorbet
Jun - Bal black work in Rggh 
Jul - Chanel m/l beige caviar flap 
Oct - LV pouchette in mono
Hoping to score another Chanel by the end of yr


----------



## AngelBABY84

1) LV Damier Trevi pm
2) Chanel black caviar PST GHW
3) LV Mono Totally GM
4) LV Mono Speedy 35
All I need is the Damier Speedy 35 and a classic black bag (?) and then i'm done for 2010.


----------



## joy&lv

I lost track but the large ticket items were

1) LV Mahina XL
2) LV Mon Mono NF MM
3) LV Mini Pouch
4) LV Speedy 40
5) LV Neo Cabby MM
6) LV Denim Baggy PM (bought used for $380... score!)

Now... I want my first HERMES... an Evelyne... I vowed to wait until next year... but January is so far away and I am NEVER GOOD WITH WAITING.


----------



## patriot511

Too Many!

Bottega Veneta Medium Intrecattio Veneta Hobo
2010 Balenciaga Sahara Part-Time
Gucci  Medium Crystal Hobo
Prada Vitello Shine Hobo
Marc Jacobs Quilted Rio
Marc Jacobs Quilted Small Cecilia

Lusting after a Mulberry Regular Alexa!


----------



## baglover1973

-lv artsy MM
-lv monogramouflage jasmine
-MJ stardust cecilia in blue
-Alexander wang rocco in black with black studs
-09 balenciaga club in black
-10 balenciaga LE lime green city GGH
-10 balenciaga black city GSH 
-lv azur speedy 30 in azur


----------



## sw0pp

Only one this year:

- Hermès Kelly Retourné 32 in black Box with Gold HW


----------



## Veer12

Mulberry Bays   Might get a Speedy.  Maybe.


----------



## Polaremil

3 this year, I think:
Hermès Silkypop, on sale
Hermès Kelly Pochette
Hermès all leather Garden Party
If I'm lucky, I'll be adding a small Celine luggage tote to this.


----------



## karenbabi

6 so far, bought a lot of SLGs and costume jewelry this year:

2 Hermes Birkins
2 Balenciagas
1 Chanel Reissue
1 Longchamp custom carry on tote


----------



## canadianstudies

3 so far:

1) Roots Venetian messenger bag
2) Small vintage leather bag (no name, but made in Toronto)
3) vintage Bottega Veneta small hobo


----------



## deathandtaxes

0 bags and 0 shoes 

I want to splurge on some f&b boots.


----------



## Christine0100

Gucci - cross body pouch brown leather trim
Chanel - medium lambskin flap with GHW
Long Champ - Le Pliage medium tote in Praline
MBMJ - Classic Q Natasha Cross body flap in Dirty Martini
Chanel - cavier PST with GHW

no more for the rest of the year and years to come ... planning to buy a house for the bags!


----------



## Omaha_2072

- LV Damier Azur Galliera PM (which I've already found a new home for)
- LV Damier Azur Neverfull GM


----------



## DisCo

LV Mono NF last April
LV Epi Brea MM
LV Trevi PM
LV Roxbury Drive in Pomme
LV Alma PM in Vernis Bleu Nuit
LV Mono Bel-air (Pre-loved)
LV Eva Clutch


----------



## kenzo89

Oh Gosh, where do I start? Some of the bags have now been sold and replaced but..

Alexander Wang Rocco in Grey
Alexander Wang Rocco with strap in Black
Proenza Schouler PS1 Black
Chanel Medium Flap Black GHW (Sold)
Louis Vuitton Miroir Sac Plat
Louis Vuitton Graffiti Neverfull in Green (Sold)
Louis Vuitton Graffiti Speedy 30 in Orange (Sold)
Louis Vuitton Monogram Pegase 55
Louis Vuitton Damier Azur Navigilio (Sold)
Mulberry Oversized Alexa in Ink (Sold)
Mulberry Butter Alexa in Butter
Mulberry Mitzy Tote in Oak

Although I think the Graffiti items were last year, I can't quite remember! Ignoring all of this, I'd hate to think of my total spend when including clothing, shoes and other small leather goods!


----------



## jacqualyn2

this year ive been pretty goood..

35cm white and silver hardware birkin
mulberry alexa in OS oak
celine classic in camel medium


----------



## scrpo83

scrpo83 said:


> 3 so far
> 
> 1. Coach Leather Brooke
> 2. Coach Leather Pleated Gallery Tote
> 3. Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM in Azur



Added another one

4. Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy 30


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Balenciaga Sorbet RH PT
YSL Blue Croc Embossed XL Muse
Givenchy studded nylon Nightingale

That should be it for this year!


----------



## KittyKat65

Hmmm, thinking....

Chanel red GST
Chanel XL Vintage Flap
Prada purple nylon messenger
PS1 in Emerald Green suede
Celine Athracite Envelope Luggage


----------



## tiggernic

2 x Mulberry: Bayswater & Vintage 
2 x Anya Hindmarch: Audrey & Melvin

Love them all and rotate frequently  but definitely no more this year!


----------



## yakusoku.af

hmm lets see
chloe paddington in whiskey
balenciaga city
LV saumur 30
LV Saumur 43
LV Robert Wilson Reade PM
LV Robert Wilson Reade GM
LV Mini Monogram Sac Plat
LV Deuville

I've been on a full retail ban, but I do go on ebay for some great finds =) and of course its all authenticated on the purse forum


----------



## Inem

MiuMiu medium Coffer (birthday present for myself)
Mulberry Bayswater in black printed leather
Mulberry regular Alexa in ink

Both my Mulberry bags I got with very good prices. That's my excuse.. It's a bargain it'll be rude to pass up. The Alexa is still yet to arrive and the waiting process is slowly killing me!


----------



## coco5

Lets see: 1 sonia rykiel, 1 comptoir des cotonniers. My aunt got me a via spiga ( is that it?)
And I also got a vintage chanel as a present.
oh yeah almost forgot: a cute MBMJ too.


----------



## Love4MK

I'm sorry that I don't really know bag names!  I'm definitely going to pay attention from now on!  xD

Michael Kors Large Tote (black logo fabric)
Michael Kors Braided Grommet Large Satchel (lavender)
Michael Kors Braided Grommet Large Shoulder Bag (navy)
Michael Kors Ludlow (black)
Coach Crossbody (pewter)
Coach Crossbody (small, gray fabric with logo)

Ummm.  Wow.  I didn't realize I bought this many bags and possible more, haha!  I was thinking of bags that I bought recently and not throughout the year ... Oops!


----------



## shopholicgirl

shopholicgirl said:


> oooh wish i saw this thread before.. this is very interesting!
> 
> bags i purchased this year:
> 
> January - Kate Spade MaryAnne
> February - Rebecca Minkoff MAC
> April - Chanel WOC and LV zippy wallet
> June - Longchamp small Le Pliage
> July - Balenciaga City in black
> 
> before the year ends, will probably get an LV speedy, a mulberry alexa or an alexander wang rocco - still deciding


 

added 3 more this month 

November - black Longchamp small Le Pliage, DKNY quilted messenger bag, and, finally got my LV speedy in damier ebene! 

no more this year.. gotta save some for next year!


----------



## Love4MK

Love4MK said:


> I'm sorry that I don't really know bag names!  I'm definitely going to pay attention from now on!  xD
> 
> Michael Kors Large Tote (black logo fabric)
> Michael Kors Braided Grommet Large Satchel (lavender)
> Michael Kors Braided Grommet Large Shoulder Bag (navy)
> Michael Kors Ludlow (black)
> Coach Crossbody (pewter)
> Coach Crossbody (small, gray fabric with logo)
> 
> Ummm.  Wow.  I didn't realize I bought this many bags and possible more, haha!  I was thinking of bags that I bought recently and not throughout the year ... Oops!



I forgot one!
Dooney and Bourke 1975 Signature Vanessa (black)

Is it bad that this bag is sitting on the floor right next to me and I forgot to add it to my list?


----------



## jxwilliams

Well I have bought and sold way too many bags but I currently have from this year:

Dooney Florentine Shopper (whiskey color)
MK Colette Tote (Black)
LV Galliera PM
LV Neverfull MM, damier ebene
MK Layton Satchel (vanilla)
MJ Paradise Rio (dark gray)

Is it sad my oldest bag was purchased in May of this year?!  I am trying to be more faithful to bags...


----------



## am2022

been bad this year! 
so i don't want to remember but this is the worst year to date!!!
i promise i will behave come 2011


----------



## xichic

Yikes, okay i do have to update so i can be realistic with myself:

-Prada Gaufre
-Chanel small lambskin flap
-Balenciaga city - CHW
-Bottega Veneta hobo
-Chanel white cruise flap
-Chanel WOC (sold)
-Chanel patent Jumbo


This is definitely my worst year yet!  2011 i will behave as well


----------



## jennytalula

Due to the lack of more fun cash, I only got
Alexander Wang Rocco in grey
Marc Jacobs Capra in Smoke
and most recently, the H&M Loves Lanvin purse, if that counts 

I wish I had more bag money though, you could definitely add a PS1 and Miu Miu Bow to that list!


----------



## Veer12

I want to splurge on some f&b boots.


----------



## NagaJolokia

Still just one (Alexander McQueen Jellyfish de Manta) and I'm keeping it that way. :>) Next year should be zero.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Balenciaga City in Canard
M by MJ Hillier in black

Thats it.


----------



## redskater

Bal 07  GSH black day
Bal 09  RH sanguine city
Bal 05  RH Bordeaux shrug
Bal 07  GGH vert fonce besace
Bal 07  RH anthracite first
YSL 06 choc patent small muse
BV medium ebano campana

damn I thought I had done good this year!  I did sell a few and will now have to sell a few more to make up for all the new beauties!  next year, nada!


----------



## crnkyprncss

NagaJolokia said:


> Still just one (Alexander McQueen Jellyfish de Manta) and I'm keeping it that way. :>) Next year should be zero.


that's some serious will power!!

My 2010 babies:
-Black caviar Chanel large 
-Gucci gold clutch
-Loubinette Pink Satin bag
-two tone Chanel small flap in pink/purple
- 2 new marc bags and a kooba 

i think thats all-i'm done for the year


----------



## mpgtown99

I went crazy this year so I will only buy 1 purse (a Bal City) next year.

LV Monogram Cheche Bohemian
Chloe Marcie large in Whiskey
Chloe Marcie small in Wood
Chloe Marcie small in Bark
Prada Vitello shine satchel
Prada Cervo Antik satchel
Balenciaga 06 Black Purse
Balenciaga 06 Ink City
Zara black purse


----------



## windycityaj

I bought only one and it was a leather non-designer bag.


----------



## foxgal

This was the year I discovered designer bags, much to the chagrin of my fiscally-responsible DH. I got a LV Neverfull GM in Ebene, a LV Lexington pochette in Pomme Vernis, and a Prada flat messenger. Now I'm fretting over wanting a Celine luggage tote...I think I'm addicted!


----------



## Etincelle

3 in total but I sold one of them so 2 in the end:

Balenciaga RH Work Anthracite 09'
Velvetine Trent in black with SH

And the one that I sold:

Balenciaga RH City Raisin 10'


----------



## yangray

mpgtown99 said:


> I went crazy this year so I will only buy 1 purse (a Bal City) next year.
> 
> LV Monogram Cheche Bohemian
> Chloe Marcie large in Whiskey
> Chloe Marcie small in Wood
> Chloe Marcie small in Bark
> Prada Vitello shine satchel
> Prada Cervo Antik satchel
> Balenciaga 06 Black Purse
> Balenciaga 06 Ink City
> Zara black purse


 
Really crazy,well,I can not hardly count them~~


----------



## nascar fan

*delete*

I don't even like listing what I bought.  It makes me realize how out of control the purse habit has become.


----------



## crissy11

I just realized 11 bags and 18 acessories. I'm not going to list the accessories, but here are the bags (and at least one more under the Christmas tree that I am aware of!)

*COACH:*
Parchment Zoe
Poppy Leather Groovy (Black)
Op Art Kristin Hobo (Turquoise)
Julia Hobo (Gunmetal)
Midnight Maggie
Bone Croc Maggie
Violet Kristin Satchel
Raspberry Op Art Hailey

*MICHAEL KORS:*
Kors Black Hamilton (medium size)
ID chain Michael Kors (black)
Red Astor shoulder bag


----------



## annie1

LV Damier NV
LV Damier Trevie (waiting for)
MBMJ Natascha in port
MJ Stam in Bordeaux Python (patent was damaged returned it)
Celine Luggage mini Black Leather (waiting for)


----------



## Deborah1986

_1 - the neverfull

i failed_


----------



## HeartMyMJs

All MJ's this year
-Cecilia
-Ukita
-Hillier
-Lila


----------



## mdlcal28

Three Bottega Venetas!
2011 is a No NO NO bag year!


----------



## lorenzo94580

Zero. Too many other financial goals to meet this year. And next year is supposed to be worse!


----------



## cttc

balenciaga black city
balenciaga canard first
celine mini luggage in camel 

and my mom gave me a rather big gucci that i use for travelling (short trips), but i don't know the name of it lol


----------



## ieweuyhs

I don't even dare to list what I bought this year... :shame:

Let's just say, my 2011 resolution is to spend less on bags, which looks attainable since nothing much catches my fancy for SS 2011. ush:


----------



## ipudgybear

I bought about 5 new bags. oops... 2011 will be a year where I reduce how much bags to buy, I have to start saving money.


----------



## prettypeonies

Hello hello.. i relly love purse forum, how i wish i discover this place earlier, i am in melb australia,

here is my first post,
 a blue medium longchamp
LV green epi long strap messenger ( ebay )
LV yellow speedy ( ebay)
mulberry inspired Saba bag (aussie brand )
black mimco bag (aussie brand )
1 oroton wallet ( aussie brand )

arghh..  me too, feel like checking myself into Bags AA group.
now i want a Mahina LV !


----------



## prettypeonies

mpgtown99 said:


> I went crazy this year so I will only buy 1 purse (a Bal City) next year.
> 
> LV Monogram Cheche Bohemian
> Chloe Marcie large in Whiskey
> Chloe Marcie small in Wood
> Chloe Marcie small in Bark
> Prada Vitello shine satchel
> Prada Cervo Antik satchel
> Balenciaga 06 Black Purse
> Balenciaga 06 Ink City
> Zara black purse


 
wow.. chloe marcie is simply gorgeous, no wonder you bought so many versions of it ! =)


----------



## Mediana

LV Wilshire (PM) in Blue Nuet. (They only had one size at that time)
BV Knot in purple
Chanel WOC in gold metallic patent
Chanel 226 Reissue flap in black calf w/GH
Chanel classic medium flap in beige caviar w/GH
Chanel Half Moon WOC in dark blue 
Coach something in a very light color, don't know the name of the bag at all.
YSL Belle de Jour Clutch in bronze metallic 
Chanel WOC in silver pearl (the little jacket)
Céline mini luggage with envelope in orange. 

This was the year of smaller bags. With the exception of a Céline classic box or Hermés constance all other bags 2001 will have to be larger ones. I need more everyday office bags.


----------



## Kimber1028

Just a couple . . . a black Longchamp Roseau toggle tote for work and a black Gustto Tarsia.  The latter is arriving Tuesday as a late Christmas gift to myself!


----------



## IrisCole

1. LV MC Cles
2. Chanel Jumbo Caviar, Black w/SH
3. LV Manhattan GM
4. Alexander Wang Diego


----------



## Nicole429

Only 3   Waaaay better than last year


----------



## Kimber1028

It was just a couple . . . until I picked up a beautiful Cole Haan Gramercy Drawstring Tote in India Ink a second ago for $150!   Gotta love Neiman's post-Christmas sale!


----------



## carlinha

3 Alexander McQueen Skull clutches
- yellow python
- blue python
- gold jeweled byzantine

3 Balenciagas
- Jaune PT with GGH
- Canard Work with RGGH
- Aquamarine City with GGH

1 no name mint green stingray clutch i found in Bali


----------



## excessbaggage

Hmmm... 2010 was a very bad year for my cc, especially since this is the year I moved to more expensive bags. My loot so far,

1. Balenciaga City in pourpre
2. Bottega Veneta large Ebano Campana
3. Balenciaga Courier in noir ( which I gave away after realizing twas too big for me) 
4. Bottega Veneta Matita George V
5. Bottega Veneta large Tornobuoni veneta
6. Balenciaga Anthra Velo
7. Bottega Veneta Sloane
8. Balenciaga X Perfo Lead Work

Phew! Didn't realize that I could have bought a car with all that money. I will definitely be on a ban for 2011. :banned:


----------



## kenzo89

This is awful...

Proenza Schouler Large black PS1
Proenza Schouler Medium Smoke PS1 (eBay)
Balenciaga Argent Weekender (now sold)
Balenciaga Black City (for Sis though)
Chanel M/L flap (now sold)
Louis Vuitton Miroir Sac Plat
Givenchy Pandora in Chocolate Distressed Lambskin
Alexander Wang Mini Rocco in Grey
Alexander Wang Mini Rocco in Black Velvet Cut
Mulberry Mitzy Tote in Oak
Mulberry Alexa in Regular Butter
Mulberry Alexa in Oversized Ink (Broke so returned)
Louis Vuitton Monogram Pegase 55

I think that's it. Wow... I'd hate to include shoes, accessories and clothing too.


----------



## LittleLover

1. BCBG Max Azaria black leather hobo
2. LV Speedy 25 Damier Azur
3. LV Speedy 30 Damier Ebene


----------



## nchid2700

Ummmm...

I bought 19 bags...IN THE MONTH OF AUGUST!!!!

(LV, Dior, CC Skye, Juicy, Bulga, Balenciaga, Beso, Dooney, Marc Jacobs, Coach, Kooba, Gucci...more...)

That was back when I had a VERY BIG PROBLEM and Ebay was my addiction...I was constantly buying and selling EVERY second of every single day!!!  Haha...I'd constantly duck into the bathroom at work to throw in last minute bids on bags...  Now I've been much better since my boyfriend accidently had my Ebay account deleted...lol... (I was ready to KILL him at the time), but I guess it WAS all for the better...  I'm still obsessed with my bags, though, and still buy tons...


----------



## brucebettye

I won't even list how many handbags I bought this year.  It is over 20 and I buy them all for less than retail.  In 2011 I will try not to buy as many handbags, but ebay is addicting.


----------



## louislover260

Lets see... this year wasn't too bad for me

1.) Louis Vuitton Epi Keepall 45 
2.) Louis Vuitton Mono Speedy 40
3.) Louis Vuitton Epi Speedy 40
4.) Louis Vuitton Epi Sac Plat GM
5.) Marc Jacobs Packable Nylon Tote

And for 2011 I'm only getting one, Dooney and Bourke Alto N/S Janine  maybe another one if I'm lucky.


----------



## beggarbaby

I got a lot of bags (like 10+) in 2010, but they're all pretty basic low end stuff that I use on a daily basis. Fossil and Lucky and the like. Don't think I'm ready to join the designer circle. Maybe never!


----------



## janesBydiction

so my 2010 handbag roster goes as following

Coach black Glam tote poppy - i got off ebay
Coach Large Hobo Kristin in a teal colour - i got @ coach outlet in vegas
Steve Madden bag I bought @ Marshalls
and a brown crossbody Aldo

all and all I really didn't spend too much, prob about $370.00 all in. but next year (i mean this year) no handbags, ill just lurk around hear to oogle at all the wonderful purse reveals!


----------



## 2301

Last year 2010 I bought:
LV Carrousel in Monogram Fleur de Jais
LV Antheia hobo pm in olive
LV Palermo GM
LV Delightful monogram GM
LV Elegie Monogram idylle in ence
LV Bellevue in bleu nuit
LV Alma in epi cassis
....all year in LV


----------



## Roan girl

1. alexander wang studded hobo
2. nancy gonzalez clutch
3. celling tote


----------



## EasterBunny

In 2010:

LV mono eva
LV mono totally pm
MBMJ pearlie
MBMJ ukita
MBMJ classic q natasha
MJ multipocket
MBMJ large nylon tote

That's it. So 7. This year I plan to buy only 1 or max. 2.


----------



## dangerouscurves

From the list of my bags, you could see how much I love Prada bags
Hugo Boss satchel
Versace Madonna Small
Prada Glace Calf Clutch
Prada Vitello Shine
Prada Gaufre Vernice
Prada Gaufre silver metallic
Prada Soft Calf
Prada Saffiano Fori
Prada Tessuto Micro
Prada Craquele Bauletto
Prada Spazzolato Clutch/Crossbody
Miu Miu Intreccio (Raisin)
Miu Miu Vitello Lux Small Shopper
Longchamp Le Pliage in Taupe

I also bought a Marc Jacobs Bruna and a Ferragamo bags but I returned them.


----------



## jroger1

Let's see...  What did I buy that I still have?  It's a work in progress...  Change my bags (& my mind) alot but that's what I'm into right now.  Everything I buy is on sale, bought several basics and lots of fun stuff!


----------



## claypot

Mulberry Alexa - oak
Mulberry Alexa - nude plonge
YSL Roady
Miu Miu bow bag
LV Epi Saint Cloud
Celine luggage
Celine boston tote


----------



## Blo0ondi

well.. last year 2010

i got

chole sally 
lara bohinc lumar eclipes 
milberry bayswater


----------



## rainrowan

in 2010:

Marc Jacobs Stam (pre-owned)
MbMJ Percy (~80% off)
Big Buddha Monet (eBags)
Tarnish Turnlock Flap Satchel (eBay)

I think there's at least 2 others but I can't remember


----------



## beach side

im an lv addict. this year i got:
neverfull damier MM
eva monogram
sarah wallet in vernis


----------



## dyyong

lost track BIG time!!


----------



## nascar fan

nascar fan said:


> *delete*
> 
> I don't even like listing what I bought. It makes me realize how out of control the purse habit has become.


 
Ok, fine. Everyone else is coming clean. I will too. I'm pretty sure these were all in 2010. (These are the ones I have kept. I won't bother listing ones I bought and returned.)

_Michael Kors Collection bags:_
MK Roslyn - parchment
MK Roslyn - navy
MK Roslyn - black
MK Roslyn - marine
MK Skorpios Ring Tote - cognac

_Marc Jacobs Collection bags:_
MJ Paradise Amber - green
MJ Kamila - dark gray
MJ Stam - navy
MJ Lana - dark brown
MJ Lana - black
MJ Stam - rose (still waiting to receive)
MJ cosmetic case - silver


----------



## trendybaggie

2011
Gold B35 birkin


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Bought three in 2010!

- Chloe Shelby tote
- Chloe Paddington (the battle to get my preferred color had been epic)
- Chloe Paraty

Yeah, I'm sort of a Chloe girl.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

I bought in 2010:

-Coach red patent leather tote (outlet)
- Michael Kors black Hamilton (on sale - thinking about selling on ebay though)
- Michael Kors tan hobo (on sale)
- Alexander Wang Darcy (on sale)
- Michael Kors cow-haired cheetah tote (sale)

I also bought others throughout 2010, but had buyers remorse and took them back.  

In 2011, I plan on limiting myself to purchase two bags only - a Chanel black GST with SHW and a Balenciaga Work bag (but I haven't decided on a color yet).  I'm trying to slow down my bag addiction.


----------



## Princess Garnet

3 so far...
2010
- Coach Colette Large Signature Wristlet in Cream (because I only brought a big bag with me on vacation and I got tired of carrying it (too heavy). So I went into the boutique and bought this wristlet. I was so surprised at how much it could hold I ended up falling in love with it )

2011
- Rebecca Minkoff Ivory/Navy Patent Covet Satchel
- RM Pearl Gray/Ivory patent trim Morning After Clutch.

I also have a few more RM bags and 1 Treesje preordered. But the store has yet to post pics of the latter. I hope it looks good...


----------



## saken

I bought 
\\
- Marc By Marc Jacobs Pixie bag

- Givenchy bag


----------



## Fashionistaaaa

i only bought 1 :d


----------



## ChinaLocaChanel

This year I was a good girl:

LV white epi Passy
Chanel black caviar maxi
Chanel black caviar e/w (for my mom for Christmas)
2 JJ winter croc embossed messenger envelope bags
3 no name bags from Nordstroms (Urban Expressions, Buddha something, and I forget the name of the 3rd bag) each for <$100

I think this year 2011 I will either buy less bags or more no name bags from Nordstroms.  The no name I use all the time, and when they get ruined from excessive use, I toss them.  I reserve my designers for special occassions or to dress up a plain outfit..  

With tuition for my son and childcare, there isn't any more room for bags, which I'm happy to put a temporary moratorium for now.


----------



## kymmie

Nine days into this new year -- just one, an Alexander Wang Millie


----------



## Love4MK

2011:

Aldo Cyphert (tan)
Michael Kors Quilted Hamilton Flap (black)


----------



## Cocolo

2011 - Just one.  Linea Pelle Concorde Dylan Medium Tote.  

Ask me again at the end of the year.  :lolots:


----------



## bisoumoi

In this new year, I sold a bag and bought 4 others! 
2 pre-loved Treesje, a Bal City and a Boyy Slash.


----------



## leothelnss

2011 I have purchased one bag so far... A hayden harnett Tart tote, eelskin and lamb leather - omg. So excited to get it... I've been wanting one of their eel items for ages. I project fewer bag purchases than last year. I've been getting better about using my collection since I don't want to sell anything.
2010 I think I bought about 5 or 6 bags and a lot of clothes, accys, cuff bracelets from Hayden Harnett. I might be addicted...


----------



## adeener

For 2011 I bought an LV Vernis Alma PM in bleu Infiniti and the matching heart zippy coin purse!


----------



## Cityfashionista

I bought 29 bags in 2010 & 1 in 2011  

I bought 14 Chanel bags, 
2 Fendi Spy bags, 
A AW Rocco 
DVF Stephanie Hobo, 
4 Gucci bags

A MJ Stam, A MJ Cecila, A MJ Banana Hobo, 2 Chloe Paddingtons, a Chloe Edith a Chloe Silverado & A LV bag. I think that's it.


----------



## jroger1

Darn these holiday sales!  I keep finding bags that I want AND on sale, bad combination for me.  Many of these I haven't used yet so I'll have to probably have to part with a few.  I live in a town with no shopping (small Dillards & Macys that's it), so I do many internet orders & as a result make a lot of returns.  
1. Guccissima Sukey Hobo in Off White
2. Ted Baker Crinkled Leather in Purple (Berry)
3. MBMJ Twisted Q Lil Riz in Brick (Red)
4. MBMJ Classic Q Natasha in Black
5. MBMJ Classic Q Natasha in Dirty Martini
6. Isabella Fiore Dream Weaver Jackie in Black
7. Brahmin Manning Anita Shopper in Golden Amber
8. Brahmin Louise Rose Satchel in Emerald
Wow didn't know it was that many until I listed them out.


----------



## Goelan

Only A *Lancel, Premier Flirt* in Dark Red... Thanks to the forum 

But I think I'm gonna sell it and buy a very old vintage Chanel... because the Lancel is too heavy, and a new Chanel too expensive !

I don't know yet what bag would be the best for me...
I would like a medium bag (big enough to have ALL my stuff, and small enough to relieve my shoulders), 
chic...but also all-purpose (I don't want to be attacked by a crazy fashionista or a drug dealer, two species that abound around my place.), 
black or dark red, 
leather, 
with one or two or more pockets and not a main compartment too big (or I'll never find my stuff, which is, to me, the problem on a Premier Flirt and every drawstring purse).

That's why I think a Classic Chanel (with the Mademoiselle locket, its a classic, right?) would be a good option. And nobody would think its a real one, haha.

Oh, and the thing that made me crazy with the Lancel, is that it is now made in china, and I want a bag made in France, or Europe at least. (What do you call it ? Chauvinistic ? Well, maybe...)


----------



## shopaholic.10

In 2011, 

- Red Valentino 360 
- 3.1 Phillip Lim Edie in Black with Gold Studs


----------



## rainrowan

Big Buddha Monet gray pleather (purchased 2 of them!)

I'm hoping to score a gray MJ Stam sometime this year too


----------



## chikapinku

This year...? Heh...

1. LV Monogram Artsy MM
2. AW Luggage Diego
3. RM Black MAB
4. RM Navy MAC

... I am selling stuff too. Honest.


----------



## NagaJolokia

NagaJolokia said:


> Still just one (Alexander McQueen Jellyfish de Manta) and I'm keeping it that way. :>) Next year should be zero.



^What I said near the end of 2010.


Woohoo. Just one total in 2010 and zero so far this year of 2011 as I had planned and I am still not tempted.


----------



## Serenity7

Valira NOMAD SCHOOL Agatha Ruiz de la Prada Hearts like here


----------



## Love Of My Life

this year so far more than I had planned...


----------



## Purse Freak 323

I bought my first Chanel (In the Biz.) Flap, my first Balenciaga part-time, and also bought a Carlos Santana knock around tote for work.  

I bought and took back an Alexander Wang Rocco and sold a Michael K. Hamilton and Michael Kors Astor tote on Ebay.  I'd say I've done pretty well this year.


----------



## nygrl

So far, I have bought a Rebecca Minkoff MAB mini, a MBMJ Hillier hobo, and my latest, a Longchamp Planetes large tote.  Trying to hold off on buying any more bags!


----------



## grietje

Oh my!  I have bought 11 bags this year (so far).  However, of the 11, I ended up returning 2 and selling 5 after a few months.  So that's a net of 4 bags that I did not have on January 1st.

I also sold 9 bags that I had bought last year or earlier. I have been downsizing and resructuring my collection.  I am down to 7 bags.

As for what I bought, it's a bit of a shame actually:

5 YSL ( a patent Roady, 2 Easy, and 2 Downtown; I have the beige Easy and black downtown left)
2 Prada (both now gone)
3 BV (I returned one)
1 Dooney (returned)

My best purchase of 2011 is still, without a doubt, my Beige YSL Easy.  Although my most recent BV comes a close second!


----------



## pinay28

2011?

LV Epi Lockit Noir
Coach Audrey small wristlet
Coach Kristin hippie
LV mini pochette azur illustration


----------



## tiggycat

2011 - LV Speedy 25 in Ebene (combination birthday and anniversary present). No plans to buy any more this year, I've got a total of six (others aren't LV) and feel like I have enough for now.


----------



## Mediana

I've been pretty good this year. 

Celine Medium Box in Carmel 
Proenza Pouch in Birch
Proenza Large Keep All in Midnight

I don't remember anything more at least.


----------



## inareverie85

In 2011:

Cream Miu Miu Matelesse Coffer
Blush YSL Bow bag (pre-owned)
Brown Kooba Kelsi (A steal from TJ Maxx)
Black Marc Jacobs Minetta
Slate Cole Haan Sharapova Satchel (Small)

Still planning to buy (This year or early next)
Brown Miu Miu Matelasse Nappa Leather Flap Bag
Kooba Audrey in Berry
Kooba Dakota in Teak
Marc Jacobs Classic Dash


----------



## labelwhore04

In 2011:

LV speedy
MBMJ hillier hobo
MBMJ baby aidan
Michael Kors tote


----------



## PrincessD

2011:

NONE!! Can you believe it? =p


----------



## indiaink

What:  Bottega Veneta Cervo Hobos
How Many:  3

But - I got rid of all my other bags this year, so ...?  I've now only 3 bags.


----------



## li mackenzie

2011..
lv totally pm azur
lancel drawstring shoulder in red..sorry no idea whats the name..(bought on sale at almost 80% discount)
coach ashley satchel in perf mauve (outlet buy)
coach madison spectator carryall (outlet buy)
wished to have one more before the year ends..


----------



## NagaJolokia

PrincessD said:


> 2011:
> 
> NONE!! Can you believe it? =p




Woot. Join the None Club!


----------



## Love4Chanel

A Chanel XL jumbo black caviar

A Mulberry Brompton Kenya in oak

A small Chanel classic flapbag in black lambskin

A Chanel Woc in black caviar

And last but not least a small Chanel vintage classic flapbag in beige


----------



## lovechanel888

Hi  i am so happy with my new chanel lambskin gold jumbo just got it yesterday


----------



## timmytime

Lv  monty gm
Lv eva damier ebene
Lv alma vernis rouge fauviste


----------



## GhstDreamer

2011

Purchased:
MJ Pink Stam
Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel
Chloe Ethel (for a friend's birthday)

Received as gifts:
Medium Brown Gucci Joy Boston 
LAMB Oxford Tote in Black/Silver


----------



## mcangelcm

More this year than normal:

A Lauren Ralph Lauren Black Leather Bag (a steal at Bloomingdales and the leather is so smushy!)
Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne in Ballerina Pink
Fossil Quinn Foldover
Kate Spade Elizabeth in Bittersweet


----------



## deltalady

Fendi red nappa baguette
Kate Spade Liberty Street Helena in french grey
Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie in storm

*all much to my hubby's chagrin...


----------



## baglady215

Lv menilmontant


----------



## minimoo

2 bags for a steal from the outlets in Tuscany:

YSL Downtown tote in deerskin
Prada calfskin hobo


----------



## Etincelle

2011:

3 but it will probably be 5 by the end of the year. 

1 Marc Jacobs (Lacquered Stam in light grey)
2 Velvetine (1 black Ozzy with GH and 1 black Ray with SH)

And I intend to purchase 2 more Velvetine bags (1 Gaz and 1 Julian, still undecided on the colors) 

You can tell that I loooooooove Velvetine bags!


----------



## coolkero

Just one H, but I'm happy...


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Too many! 

1- LV
1- Burberry
1- MK
1- Guess
6-Coach


----------



## luxbaglove

1. LV rivington PM 
2. Prada Calfskin Hobo in dark navy (thinking about gifting this to my mom)

My Wishlist for the future:
1. Balenciaga City bag in anthracite
2. M by MJ sookie petal to the metal leather bag
3. YSL easy bag


----------



## nafrate

- J. Crew Kirtley satchel (thinking about selling this)
- Banana Republic Kristin tote
- Hype double shoulder black bag


----------



## susiana

1 LV monogram speedy 35
1 LV elegie in sephia
1 Prada Sacca 2 Manici in nero


----------



## Cait

Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Brown Croc-Embossed MAB.
Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Fuschia Croc-Embossed MAC.
Rebecca Minkoff Lavender 3-Zip Rocker.
Balenciaga Bleu Lavande RGGH City bag.
Rebecca Minkoff Olive brushed leather 5-zip Convertible Clutch (still awaiting in the mail).
Juicy Couture black leather Nordstrom's Anniversary shoulder bag.
MBMJ Totally Turnlock Shifty satchel in Grey leather (on hold at Holts )


----------



## Deborah1986

0 till now


----------



## joy&lv

I am very proud of myself this year. I purchase less than last year.


----------



## mrhk

Chloe Paddington 
Chanel classic jumbo maxi single flap, with black hardware


----------



## Bunniebonbons

Black GGH in part-time (for my 30th birthday present to myself) and a small Chanel 'chain me' flap bag (from my husband for an early Christmas present!)


----------



## BellevueLady

3 - Coach
1 - LV
1 - JPK


----------



## sephorah

Hmm a handful!

1 roger vivier
1 gucci hobo
3 guess
1 Ralph Lauren
1 The Bridge (vintage LOVE)
1 Marc Jacobs
2 DKNY
1 Coach
2 Armani
1 Chanel

And that's all that I can recall rite now


----------



## tiggycat

Been good this year - just one! - LV Speedy 25 in Damier Ebene (and it was a birthday gift from my husband).


----------



## Marie Lee

Oh boy, I had a very good , I mean BAD year, I was possessed.  2 Rebecca Minkoff, 3 LV, 1 coach, 1 fossil, 4 dooney bourke, 1 Gucci, 1 Brahmin, 2 Kooba, probably a few more, but, I bought all but 3 DB used or on sale, and I sold 3 Coach, a Brahmin and some old Beijo .  Next year I plan on not shopping so much.  I want a LV Damier something, an old DB Dr. bag, the framed ones, and  suppose  1 or 2 others may be ok, but over all, I need to get a grip.


----------



## BgaHolic

1 very large purchase, my Gucci Marrakech. If any in 2012, (yeah, right. This is The Purse  Forum), hopefully it will keep contained to a less expensive purchase.


----------



## shazzy99

I have been very, very good this year, only 1 bag because I had tried it on so many times and kept going back for it. A black snakeskin Fendi twins small shoulder bag with chain.  it so far. It was a major bonus that it was on sale.


----------



## clazzique

1. Chanel WOC
2. Aldo medium sized crossbody bag
3. Longchamp Le Pliage shopping tote (gift from my mom)
4. No brand off-white purse with chain strap


----------



## vesna

YSL red roady
YSL Muse II tricolor nubuck
YSL raffia downtown
Miu Miu convertible tote
Longchamp le Pliages (few in various colours)
Miu Miu Palissandro bow
Ralph Lauren  large laced tote 

Bought and returned at once because of HORROR quality: Mulberry Alexa, Miu Miu Paloma
Bought and returned YSL patent black downtown because patent does not suit my style


----------



## NagaJolokia

Dupe.


----------



## NagaJolokia

Marie Lee said:


> Oh boy, I had a very good , I mean BAD year, I was possessed. * 2 Rebecca Minkoff, 3 LV, 1 coach, 1 fossil, 4 dooney bourke, 1 Gucci, 1 Brahmin, 2 Kooba, probably a few more*, but, I bought all but 3 DB used or on sale, and I sold 3 Coach, a Brahmin and some old Beijo .  Next year I plan on not shopping so much.  I want a LV Damier something, an old DB Dr. bag, the framed ones, and  suppose  1 or 2 others may be ok, but over all, I need to get a grip.



Wow!! You could make a Christmas song out of that.


----------



## Dode99

Not many

1. Chanel GST
2. Prada Saffiano Lux 
3. Givenchy Pandora
4. Dolce&Gabbana

I will be getting these soon *fingers crossed*

1. YSL cabas chyc
2. Celine Classic box

Then I will be saving for a Hermes Birkin or Kelly, see I have a plan  .


----------



## BellevueLady

6 - Coach
1 - LV

It was a miscount yesterday.


----------



## piggyrocks

Lady Dior - Black
LV Alma MM - rouge
Balenciaga Giant City - Blue
Balenciaga work - silver
Mulberry Bayswater - oak 
Cambridge Satchel 14" - purple & orange
Celine Luggage 

I think that's it plus a few non-brand bags


----------



## gucci fan

One bag.  LV odeon pm.  Love it!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Just one this year, Longchamp Le Pliage. I've been good this year when it comes to buying bags, but I probably won't be next year!


----------



## Shoebaglady

BAGS:
4 rebecca minkoff
3 LV
1 fendi
2 mbmj
3 michael kors
4 coach
1 birks
1 arcadia
2 tylie malibu
4 matt n nat
1 cartier
1 lamb
1 badgley mischka
1 pedro miralles
1 dkny
1 roots
1 tignanello

Now that it is all written down.....YIKES!  I guess I'll be :banned: for 2012.


----------



## Mak Maria

1. Michael Kors - Hamilton Large Tote (luggage)
2. Michael Kors - Kingsbury Small Tote Bag (hemp & mocha)
3. Coach - Mia Embossed Crocodile Carryall (blue)
4. Coach - Patent Leather Sophia satchel (beige)
5. Coach - Studded Nancy Satchel (black)
6. Coach - Signature Kristin Op Art Hobo (blue)
7. Coach - Signature Multi-Color Optic Print Tote (blue)
8. Coach - Multi-Color Stripe Tote (blue)
9. Alfani - Kyoto Leather Satchel (tangerine orange)
10. Tyler Rodan - Leopard Print Hobo with umbrella
11. Kathy Van Zeeland - Studded Dazzle Up (black)
12. Kenneth Cole - Soldier On Satchel (black)
13. Tommy Hilfiger - Signature Tote (brown)

2011 is almost done, I think this is all for this year.


----------



## wilding

Just one - a buffalo girl bag


----------



## Marie Lee

NagaJolokia said:


> Wow!! You could make a Christmas song out of that.


 You are right! but, I may need a few more bags to get it to sound right.... Maybe I should  get on that


----------



## glitterpear83

LV Eva in damier ebene
MbMJ Hillier in blue
Coach Ashley carryall in bone
Coach Sabrina in green
Coach Sabrina in lavender
Coach Hailey in jade

I sold a few bags as well, so not a bad year for me.


----------



## joycefandrell

I've received my bags so I really couldn't say the price.


----------



## Elsie87

Got a good deal on all of them:

1. Prada Camouflage bag (on sale)
2. Chocolate brown Chanel flap (vintage)
3. Grey Chloé Paddington (consignment find)
4. Cream Dior Gaucho (consignment find)


----------



## 2shai_

I've been totally possessed this year haha.

Bought 17 bags Yikes!
11 Balenciagas (6 of which I sold since)
3 Celines (2 of which I sold since)
1 Chanel (sold)
2 Givenchy (both sold)

In total 6 new bags this year I've still kept.

But at the same time sold off 18 bags to fund the purchases which isn't that bad I suppose
SOLD
10 Balenciagas
2 Celines
2 Chanel
4 Givenchy


----------



## nascar fan

I refuse to answer this on the grounds that my answer may be incriminating.


Actually, why is this question even relevant?


----------



## angieyun

LV speedy 30 damier azur 
Burberry Canterbury Nova Check Tote
Prada Tessuto Gauffre Tote


----------



## Blo0ondi

well i'm in Paris till now i bought:
pinal and pinal clutch 
miu miu bow bag (regular size)
chloe python paraty (on sale!)
Prada (dont know the name of the model)
i'm planing to buy a delvaux bag (if its possible)


----------



## jroger1

It's a new year - so far 1.


----------



## Love4MK

jroger1 said:


> It's a new year - so far 1.



Same here, but I did just put a bag on sale at Nordstrom today so as of tomorrow it'll be two!


----------



## Cait

2012 - one bag thus far.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MJDaisy

0 so far!! sad!

hoping to get one at the kate spade outlet on saturday!


----------



## Elsie87

In 2012: two bags (Rabeanco & Valentino)


----------



## sissicc

marc jacbo stam
lv never full


----------



## asl_bebes

Nothing so far ... which is good since I need to start appreciating the babies I have already!  Let's hope I can stick to this plan for 2012.  LOL


----------



## sugardrops

October 2011 - 3 Longchamp 
December 2011 - 3 Longchamp
January 2012 - 2 Coach


----------



## joy&lv

2 Bals and it is not even end of Jan. Will have to excercise some self control.


----------



## Love4MK

Love4MK said:


> Same here, but I did just put a bag on sale at Nordstrom today so as of tomorrow it'll be two!


 
Picked this up so it's now up to two for the year.  I'm eyeballing one more and then I'm banning myself for at least a little while.  Two, possibly three bags, and it's only January!?  Insanity!


----------



## blackmamba10000

LV Speedy Epi vanilla
LV Speedy damier azur
2 B. may python bags
2 Kate Spades...

yikes...I think I might ban myself until I have money for a Fendi Peekaboo!


----------



## Pursestan

2012 I've bought:

LV Damier Azur Speedy 30
LV Delightful MM


----------



## enno0287

Recently buying a Coach Chelsea bag, still waiting for its arrival


----------



## sweetpeas889

i've bought 2 purses from chanel.. oh lord and i'm looking at another one, its not even end of january yet!!


----------



## tasku

In 2011 I was a bit carried away with Chanel, I bought 3 of then








- Chanel reissue 2.55 silver medium
- Chanel Madmoiselle black iridescent calfskin black medium
- Chanel classic jumbo red lambskin


----------



## astromantic

None so far but I'm pretty sure I've dropped close to $800 on clothes, shoes and coats due to all the sales between late December and now  I'm basically funneling my money elsewhere!


----------



## pursewatch

No bag yet but all the sales are making a serious dent in my pocket!


----------



## FashionHippo

None..still love and use my bags from years ago MJ, LV and others


----------



## hchy214

Chloe Paraty in Beige!
Love it


----------



## addiction

Only one a year - chanel


----------



## intrigue

1. Celine Luggage Tote (black)
2. Rebecca Minkoff MAC (gray)
3. Valentino Bow Tote (navy)

and debating if my next will be the Mulberry Alexa or Balenciaga Work...might was well wait until February!


----------



## bebejung

chanel classic jumbo black
balenciaga city


----------



## ChiChi143

Only one - Alexander Wang coco

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sammytheMUA

Pomme alma mm ( 21st birthday gft)


----------



## jroger1

Just one - I am being so good.  I want a matching cosmetic bag now and then maybe I will get something for my birthday in July that's my goal anyway.


----------



## Love4MK

The third one is on it's way to me ... Wait, what?!  THIRD?!  I need to ban myself ... NOW!


----------



## feline_j15

For 2012...got a Burberry Haymarket tote in racing green and a pre-loved limited edition Gucci Hysteria top handle from MyBagSpa Dubai.


----------



## Younna

So far :
Chloe Paraty medium in nude pink
Balenciaga City in Gris Poivre with mRGGH
Balenciaga Hip in black with RGGH

And a black Clio Goldbrenner clutch for my friend, but that doesnt count I guess.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Oddly and happly enough I have purchased only one..

Dior Bee Bag..


----------



## kissykat

LV Totally Monogram MM
LV Neverfull Damier Ebene MM
Chloe Marcie Large Nut


----------



## vink

Chanel jumbo lamb skin in yellow with light gold hardware
No brand crossbody bag
A fabric tote I found at thrift store 
A pre-own Chanel fabric jumbo with mademoiselle lock and reissue chain


----------



## InimitableD

So far:

1. Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy 25
2. Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Speedy 25
3. Louis Vuitton Zippy Compact in Monogram
4. Louis Vuitton Zippy Compact in Damier Ebene
5. Louis Vuitton Sully PM

As you can see, I tend to stick with what I love, and just buy it in different patterns.


----------



## TJNEscada

I haven't been too naughty so far this year (unusual!):
Prada nylon/saffiano messenger bag on mega markdown at Neiman's
Vintage Prada fairy clutch


----------



## Cait

Three thus far...

Chloe Edith, Brun
Balenciaga Vert Thyme SGH Day
Alexander Wang Tangerine/Brass Rocco

I'm hoping to add a Balenciaga RH Part-Time, another RM Nikki, and MAYBE a GGH City or Part-Time if I find that perfect one. But I really need to focus on getting some nice SLGs at this point... I want all my SLGs to match


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

Jan. - Fendi "Duffle Bag"
Feb. - George Gina & Lucy "Dresscode/Mirror Me"
Mar. - Mulberry "OS Alexa"
Apr. - Dooney & Bourke "Florentine Vachetta"


----------



## asianjade

Lv nf de


----------



## Katiesmama

Two Dooneys and a Spartina (linen and leather bags made in the South Carolina low country).


----------



## LVBagLady

Pre-loved LV Tivoli PM
Dooney & Bourke Dillen II satchel in strawberry, matching wallet and key case
Dooney & Bourke Florentine Signature satchel
Dooney & Bourke sm Florentine satchel in chestnut
Dooney & Bourke regular size Florentine Satchel in black
Dooney & Bourke sm barrel bag in strawberry
Dooney & Bourke pre-loved wristlet


----------



## nafrate

MZ Wallace Josie in black
JPK Paris tote in kelly green

What do you know, they're both nylon. Clearly I was in need of some lighter bags! Together they cost less than $250, too.  

Hoping to add the Kate Spade Cobble Hill straw small Leslie bag to the list, but we will see...


----------



## jlove

nascar fan said:


> I refuse to answer this on the grounds that my answer may be incriminating.
> 
> 
> Actually, why is this question even relevant?


Yes, I concur- no incriminating statements


----------



## nygrl

I don't think I have bought a bag yet this year, but I've been spending lots of money on shoes and clothing because of all the sales going on. I'm satisfied with my wardrobe now, so I'm banning myself from any more clothing/accessories-related purchases for the next several months.


----------



## peaberry

Broke a two-year ban and acquired these babies:

1. LV Trevi PM
2. Mulberry Oversized Alexa (since sold)
3. Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall Large (new to me)
4. Balenciaga GSH Day
5. Givenchy Antigona
6. Givenchy Pandora (just received her yesterday!)

Yikes, methinks I should slow down...


----------



## loves

Two bags
 And lots of accessories


----------



## chunkylover53

Summed up simply as: too many.


----------



## rahma

im entering tis year with "i will only be buying a chanel maxi tis year n tats it" but gosh i was soooooooo wrong.hahaha

1.chanel maxi caviar
2.prada tote
3.paraty phyton
4.palermo pm
5.tods g bag leather large
6.speedy b 30
7.galliera(just ordered,hvn't decide on mono or azur yet.help pls?)
8.pink celine mini luggage(just ordered.hvn't received it yet)
9.trevi gm(also just ordered.hvn't received it yet)
10.saumur

i think i should stop by now rite?i need more strength n help.haha...oh btw,can anyone help me deciding on my galliera?should i go for mono or azur?tq


----------



## Mekinfrance

I've been very Good! Only One so far this year.
Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 in Damier Azur


----------



## Harper Quinn

I've been bad. A Bal city, a Bal clutch, a Chanel m/l flap, a 'vintage' Gucci! Sold 3 of my old bags though if that counts?! Next on the list are LV totally azur and/or a BV!


----------



## Brontski

2012 has not been bad...I've only bought 6 so far:
Goyard St. Jeanne MM
Goyard St. Louis PM
Goyard Saigon PM
Goyard Hardy PM
Goyard Belvedere MM
Celine Nano


----------



## jjgarrison

1. Celine Croc Phantom with GH in large. 
- the best diaper bag/purse in one investment so far. .
2. Birkin Togo 35 with GH. 
- thanks, mother for the best present a girl could ever wish for on her birthday. 
3. Tory Burch Bombe glazed leather tote. 
- learned my lesson about cheaply made thin leather. Ripped the bottom as going through the security check at the airport. 
4. Marc Jacobs Quilting Sandy clutch.  

It's only April with our anniversary in June and a rain check for my birthday present purse from my husband. Decisions, decisions. Lol. This year is going to be a long long year for my husband. Lol.


----------



## jroger1

I have been very good so far this year, & been making very careful decisions on what to purchase.  This comprises of what I want/like (duh!), what I need (color/style).  
I have purchased 1 BV, and have another BV on layaway.
So far, so good.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

So far, just a Goyard St. Louis.


----------



## indiaink

jroger1 said:


> ...and have another BV on layaway.
> So far, so good.



Just caught this - what do you have on layaway, if I might ask?  And who is doing the laying away?   I need help like that!   PM me if you aren't comfortable responding here ...


----------



## indiaink

I purchased a F/W 2010 Bottega Veneta Billiard Cervo Hobo and it's on the way - will be here 4/24.  Here's a stock photo - and it has the most TDF purple suede lining.

I just noticed this bag matches my MINI perfectly - gosh.


----------



## starrynite_87

So far just a Michael Kors Hamilton bag


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I haven't bought one handbag this year. I am basically saving money and doing great at it!


----------



## renee_nyc

Jerome Dreyfuss Bob hobo in a neutral taupe with gold hardware.
Balenciaga Coquelicot City (new to me off off BBOS private sale)
and I just purchased a black JD Billy bag (eBay, NWT)

I sold a few to help fund them.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Plenty! 

Enjoying what I have and saving my pennies for other things (for now).


----------



## alatrop

One!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Too many! Mostly Coach. I'm a fan of Coach now cause of the styles & colors they've been coming out with. Sooo prettyyy! &#10084;&#128151;&#128156;


----------



## Weekend shopper

10 Coach bags and 1 LV so far this year.


----------



## Accessorized

Hi, I'm new to PF! Here are my new babies so far this year:

Bought new:
Navy YSL large Muse (snagged before price increase - yay!)
Camel Marc Jacobs Stam
Navy patent Kate Spade flicker bon shopper (for rainy days)
Turkish coffee cockatoo print Kate Spade bon shopper (for beach)

From consignment:
Metallic bronze w/ black trim MJ Stam
Anthracite python MJ Capra
Black patent and straw Valentino Histoire

And not a purchase but a new discovery:
"Shopped" my closet and found that the small beige caviar leather Chanel shoulder bag I thought all along may be a fake (bought at a very low price from an eBayer about 14 years ago) is REAL!!! Very excited about that!


----------



## janesBydiction

Just one.

Coach Madison Lindsey Croc Embossed on sale on Ebay. She's a beauty.

I doubt I will purchase any more bags for the year.


----------



## QueenLouis

indiaink said:


> I purchased a F/W 2010 Bottega Veneta Billiard Cervo Hobo and it's on the way - will be here 4/24. Here's a stock photo - and it has the most TDF purple suede lining.
> 
> I just noticed this bag matches my MINI perfectly - gosh.


 
I seriously hate you (well no, not seriously) for making me look at another designer I previously thought I didn't like. I don't like the woven BV bags... but this style!


----------



## Brontski

Said I bought 6 in 2012 but I just got bother one...Celine black shoulder luggage tote!


----------



## Serina

From April 2011 to April this year I bought 2 LV speedys (35 mono and 30 DE), a dior saddle bag and a chloe baby paddington


----------



## Silversun

So far this year:

- Mulberry Daria in the New Year sales
- PS1 Pouch
- Balenciaga Hip

And a whole bunch of accessories and shoes. I really need to go on a ban now.


----------



## LizCordova

I have purchased just one bag this year-Coach Poppy whipstitch hobo natural.


----------



## Bommie

Balenciaga coq city and a Cambridge satchel so far .. 
I'm thinking of getting noe lv and mulberry Alexa in next half of the year


----------



## Bommie

Here are the pictures


----------



## NagaJolokia

Zero so far this year and it was zero all of last year.


----------



## Myblackbag

I haven't purchased any bags this year.


----------



## LVBagLady

LVBagLady said:


> Pre-loved LV Tivoli PM
> Dooney & Bourke Dillen II satchel in strawberry, matching wallet and key case
> Dooney & Bourke Florentine Signature satchel
> Dooney & Bourke sm Florentine satchel in chestnut
> Dooney & Bourke regular size Florentine Satchel in black
> Dooney & Bourke sm barrel bag in strawberry
> Dooney & Bourke pre-loved wristlet


Bought another Dooney & Bourke Florentine regular size satchel in white/natural.
Exchanged the black satchel for one in natural.


----------



## anabell2012

La Vanguardia said:


> In the thread on yearly purse expenditures, we have the amount we have spent. But I'm curious to know what BAGS and how many you have bought so far this year.
> 
> I'll start with myself:
> 1. Hermès 32 cm Kelly, rigid, in fuschia
> 2. Prada nylon messenger bag in rouge red
> 3. Hermès Paris-Bombay in black
> 4. Balenciaga City in ink (present from my husband)


Question
All these 4 handbags did you buy this year??? Or this is what you own?


----------



## Karilove

Chanel m/l flap
2 Chanel minis
Balenciaga city


----------



## Mette

Just two, both from Matt and Nat.  Love them both.


----------



## cellardoor433

Bought or given:

LV Palermo PM
Longchamp Le Pliage (taupe)
LV Trevi PM
Pauric Sweeney tote


----------



## RedLace

My newest purchase has been the delightful gm. Very nice bag and roomy.


----------



## vink

One jumbo
One M/L
Two seasonal flaps
One no-name no-brand
One canvas tote

And now I'm thinking one more tote and one more small crossbody bag. Then I think I should call it a year.


----------



## jutaka

Two Chanel jumbo flaps, a Dior soft tote


----------



## AshTx.1

I usually only get two a year. One at my birthday, and one at Christmas.

My birthday was April 14, so one so far this year. It was the Coach black leather Sophia & GORGEOUS!


----------



## beggarbaby

One. And two wallets.

I gave some away this year. Finally the collection is large enough that there's a bag to suit every mood, so I don't think I'll be buying any more for a long while.


----------



## Luxury Ave

Just 1 black Chanel CC Cup!


----------



## cbk021726

Dior Panarea
Coach E/W Willis and
 Lacoste Boston ...  
I think that's it for me for the rest of the year ..


----------



## smarts

Proenza Schouler PS1 Tote in midnight and the PS Contintental wallet.


----------



## loves

Told myself one but ended with 4


----------



## lil_fashionista

1, a Black Drummed Celine Nano. 

I've sold 3, have 3 listed for sale and gave 1 away.


----------



## No Cute

One for me, and three vintage/cheap rehab jobs for gifts.  Gave away three, sold one.


----------



## beggarbaby

I spoke too soon. Ended up buying a couple of Frye bags but might return one of them. We'll see when they get here!


----------



## krissykrissy

1&#65289;Louis Vuitton speedy 30 monogram
2) Balenciaga City Bag black
3) MCM Speedy (double Strap)
4) Zara Vintage-looking messenger bag

Recently I'm really interested in MCM bags!!! Considering purchasing a shopper in the fall. XD


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Pre-loved Black Balenciaga City, Louis Vuitton Ombre Empreinte Lumineuse, Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Eva, and... I think it was right at the beginning of this year, a Coach Large Alexandra in Plum.

I'm eyeing something by Kate Spade & something by Tory Burch for future purchases... we'll see if I happen to find an LV that gets higher priority than those before I end up purchasing them though, LOL!


----------



## Soluxe

I have bought 3 (Celine Nano, Celine Trapeze, Chloe Marcie) but sold 2 (1 BV, 1 Coach).

Almost even!


----------



## 50wishes

Sold 5, gave 1 away to an aunt and bought one Celine Micro.  Thinking about buying a Celine Black Trapeze


----------



## chikapinku

So far this year, I have bought:

LV Alma PM in Fuchsia
MbMJ Hillier in Hazelnut
MbMJ Hillier in Blossom
LV Sarah wallet in Rouge Grenadine

as well as being gifted a Cambridge Satchel in yellow. Conversely, I am in the process of selling five bags and three SLGs with more to go depending on how the process goes with these ones.


----------



## Jen123

Well it's only May so I shouldn't speak so soon but only purchased a wallet thus far in 2012 (and I still haven't gotten the courage to use it!)


----------



## City Chic

So far:
-Longchamp Le Pliage (Bilberry)
-RM MAC/Morning After Clutch (Black/light gold hardware)
-RM "I Shop Therefore I Am" wallet (Black)


----------



## designerdiva40

So far this year I've bought

3 Balenciaga bags
3 Celine bags
1 Prada bag 
1 Alexander Wang bag
3 Mulberry bags 
2 Louis Vuitton bags

I have already re homed all the Mulberry bags I purchased & put the money towards a couple of other bags that I've purchased, I'm Planning on getting another Balenciaga & then I'm on a ban until December.


----------



## pas

So far this year it's been:

Coach: 2 bags (one was a gift for my mother) and 1 wristlet
Dooney: 2 bags and 1 wristlet

...and I have my eye on several others.

Prior to this year, I'd probably gone about two years without buying a bag. I find there are stretches where I'm honestly happy to do no more than window shop, and then suddenly I'm snapping up bags left and right.


----------



## Fendi Girl 07

4 bags since January . 
Chanel gst blue caviar
Chanel woc silver lambskin
Chanel classic clutch black caviar
Chanel reissue silver 

I want to start a ban but then I see something I need to get before theres another price increase and it's just excuses ... No more


----------



## 2shai_

I've been doing really well this year compared to last year. I bought a shocking 20 bags last year! This year I bought 3, one Givenchy pandora which I returned and the two Balenciagas days which I sold because I realized I didn't need so many bags! And in total I also sold 6 bags!


----------



## getfitnana

La Vanguardia said:


> In the thread on yearly purse expenditures, we have the amount we have spent. But I'm curious to know what BAGS and how many you have bought so far this year.
> 
> I'll start with myself:
> 1. Hermès 32 cm Kelly, rigid, in fuschia
> 2. Prada nylon messenger bag in rouge red
> 3. Hermès Paris-Bombay in black
> 4. Balenciaga City in ink (present from my husband)


1 Michael Koors
1 Kooba
I also bought a nice bag that was not expensive from Bluefly,called deju and i get so many inquires about where did it get.  That is so funny considering I only paid $60 for it.


----------



## htbabe61

2 - Coach bags, a kristin leather satchel, and my new baby,  audrey patent leather cinched tote in silver/navy, shes Big 
I think Im set for a bit, hubby and I are planning a vacation, so with my latest bag purchase, Im very happy!!!!


----------



## moreshoesplease

Just one, Chanel Mademoiselle in black I'll probably get another Chanel in a couple of months. I stick to three new bag purchases a year, I'm looking to add a red shoulder bag and probably something from LV's Fall line.


----------



## nygrl

I caved and bought 3 bags at the RM sample sale in NYC. Now I'm banned from buying any more bags for the rest of the year!


----------



## sansandy

I've been good this year *lol*

- Chanel WOC 
- YSL Belle de Jour


----------



## bigtimebaglady

Hi, I'm new here and am an avowed bagaholic  

My purchases this year have been, ....
Longchamps Shopping Tote LM steel color (very roomy indeed!)
UGG Suede Doctor Bag 
and 2 B Makowsky Bags - both green (green is my favorite color, am ALWAYS in the market for a green bag). One has a zip case inside for an iPad, the other is my "everyday" bag with zips and pockets galore. Very practical and nice looking for the price.


----------



## allthedeails

- Marc by Marc Jacob Camera Bag in Black
- Zadig Et Voltaire Dana bag in Burgundy
- Alexander Wang Darcy bag in Black with rose gold hardware


----------



## Lapis

3 heys suitcases
1 MBMJ
1 lesportsac weekender 
1 vintage clutch

looking for the perfect black leather travel satchel, maybe a new longchamp and my aunt is gifting me a NB 1980's Coach cross body, I'm quite done for the year


----------



## Love4MK

At least ... six.  Oh, god.  I have issues.


----------



## thenorthwood

One, a Marc by Marc Jacobs bag.

I've really slowed down this past year or two.


----------



## ShopAddikt

Hmm...I guess only two.  That doesn't sound right considering my shopping habits!  Planning on one or two more LVs.

So far just:

-LV Speedy 35 and Emilie wallet- both monogram
-PLV Calais Flap


----------



## Mellee

Bought 3: Celine mini luggage in dune, givenchy nightingale in black, and Chanel reissue 226 black with gh. But also sold my Chanel m/l flap and portobello so I'm *almost* even?!


----------



## pinknyanko

3 for 2012

1. mbmj natasha crossbody in stone
2. kate spade scout essex in citronella (just today via their sale)
3. coach boucle flap from the outlet

not sure if i'll buy anything else. been eyeing some more $$$ bags... but i really shouldnt :/


----------



## astromantic

so far only two:
1. Coach Madison gathered black small sophia satchel (on sale!)
2. Botkier Valentina satchel in dove (full price )

I think I'm done for the year unless I suddenly get a windfall of $$$ to spend


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

Hi guys, long time browser but kinda new as a poster. My bag obsession began about a year ago, so I'm still learning all the correct lingo and all the designers out there.  I've been pretty naughty since then. Here's what I've gotten in a somewhat chronological order

M by MK large yellow tote
Gucci black leather tote
All white Jimmy Choo mock croc top handle
Burberry house check large tote
Fendi multicolor monogram tote
LV speedy 35 in Damier azur
Grey M by MJ leather shoulder bag
Gucci large red leather tote from soho collection
Chanel dark green classic flap in iridescent calf skin
Hermes 35 cm black Kelly 
Various coach bags not worth the mention

Yes, I definitely went crazy in the past year, I'm going to NYC in a week for more shopping, and I still have a birkin in mind. I think I need an intervention. Anyways, I think I need to take a long break from bag shopping after all this (famous last words)


----------



## jessicasstyle

One- Devi Kroell classic long hobo in gold preowned - wanted it for 7/ 8 years! On the hunt for a cabas alto at some point this year but thats it- all i can afford


----------



## sw0pp

Five:

- LV Damier Ebene Neverfull GM
- LV Multicolore Pochette in White
- Topshop clutch
- Prada Galleria in black (largest size without strap)
- Longchamp LM Metal Medium Shopper in Petrol

Now the only bag I really need to hunt down is a Birkin...


----------



## vink

I'm now have two on my bill. I think I should really stop for this year. 

I have a trip coming. Yayyyyyyy!


----------



## faye86

This year 2012 been running for 5months...so far I got:
1. Balenciaga city classic indigo bleu 2012
2. Longchamp Le pliage cabas Liberty (NY) graphyte
3. Longchamp Le pliage cuir small with strap navy
4. Longchamp Le pliage large long handle effiel (Paris) rouge
5. Longchamp Planetes medium short handle carmin 
6. Balenciaga city GGH pivoine 2010

I believe some still coming!!! Gosh...should have stop


----------



## anthrosphere

Four bags!
1. Treesje Baronessa clutch
2. MBMJ hazelnut Classic Q Natasha
3. Fossil small pink leather crossbody bag (dont know the actual name).
4. Rebecca Minkoff black/white stripe cherish tote


----------



## Fee4zy

I've bought 3 so far this year.

Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC in teal w/ silver hardware
Rebecca Minkoff Special Order Black Basket weave MAM
Clare Vivier La Tropazienne tote in brown

I'm banned until fall.


----------



## balang

This year I've 2 bags added on my list:

LV speedy damier 30
Burberry Canterbury

Planning to buy next to end my list this year:
Prada Gaufre


----------



## taho

Miu Miu Medium Coffer
MbMJ Classic Q Natasha

next 2 bags will be on my birthday and during the holidays... Can't wait!


----------



## LKVMN32

Coach Purple Hailey
Coach Black Swingpack
Coach Red Tartan Poppy
Coach Kiss-lock black tote
Brahmin Anytime Tote Black
Brahmin Melbourne Small bag White
Kate Spade Jasper Brown


----------



## johannamaria

First Bag i bought this year is my black CHW mini pompom
Followed by Chanel WOC 
2 non designer bags
And last one I bought in July;  my Balenciaga Suede bag with tassels again CHW
Now just got back from vacation so think my next bag will be next year 
So let me first enjoy my bags to the fulliest ))))
Nice day y'all


----------



## Aluxe

Gosh, bought and returned a Chanel Maxi Take Away '12, 
purchased a pvc tote from Last Call (returned because it had a stinky smell), 
bought and kept a blue straw-woven clutch from Target, 
bought and kept a pink Fendi wallet on chain, 
bought and sold a Givenchy mini Pandora, bought and kept a Celine large box, 
bought and returned (same day) a blue medium Givenchy panda.

I'm doing much better this year than last but I do not want to buy another bag this year. I don't have room for anymore and my wallet needs a break.


----------



## amrx87

My entire collection!!!!

Alma mono
Sarah wallet mono
Noe yellow  epi (all lv)

And i want to get a bijoux jewelry case and a bandeau for my winter vacay


----------



## BraavosBound

Gah, more than I should have, considering their prices.  4 total thus far:
Hermes Garden Party
YSL Medium Black Easy
YSL Medium Turquoise Easy
Tod's Medium D-Style 

Out of all of them, I use the YSL black Easy the most.


----------



## myism

This year I got the following:

Chanel Reissue 266 GHW
Prada Pyramid Vernis
Burberry Check Tote
Fendi Anna Bag
and
YSL Chyc Clutch!


----------



## remy12

Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC in Charcoal
Dooney & Bourke tote


----------



## Bag_wifey

1. Navy blue Chanel jumbo flap in caviar
2. Cèline micro in dune
3. Cèline micro in red
4. Cèline micro in royal blue and hopefully by next week....
5. Cèline micro in beige tricolor
&#128522;


----------



## Annie Nuweegin

2012 list for now: 

1. Vintage Christian Dior clutch on gold chain 
2. Longchamp Autumn black Canvas medium tote - Seasonal Piece 
3. Prada Saffiano Lux Tote BN2274 in Cameo 
4. Louis Vuitton ZCP Vernis Pomme d'amour
5. Gucci Cosmetic Pouch with bamboo handle 

A. x


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

I've been very bad (or very good depending on how you look at it ) this year.

chanel seasonal dark green flap
Large red Gucci hobo from soho collection
Burgundy LV rossmore pm in vernis
YSL easy tote in mock stingray
Jimmy Choo sand colored hobo
Balenciaga hobo navy and olive
35 Kelly in black
Large bright blue pandora
Misc wallets 

The only 2 things on my must have list left are a classic m/l flap and a prada saffiano large tote


----------



## samalexis217

Prada saffiano tote bag in red
Prada daino hobo bag in back
Marc Jacobs Baxter crossbody
Long champ le pliage in deep purple 
Givenchy nightingale in black
YSL zip around wallet in patent black....I'm done shopping for this year


----------



## Jesssh

Do wristlets count? I use those as small purses.

Medium to Large Bags:

Coach Legacy Tanner Tote in cognac (reddish-tan) leather
Coach Gathered Leather Sophia satchel in midnight (dark navy)
Coach Poppy Cinch drawstring bag in signature sateen black fabric

Small Bags and Wristlets:

Coach Legacy Penny Purse (box) in cognac leather (my new favorite bag!)
Coach large wristlet in powder pink leather
Coach Kristin woven leather wristlet in black with silver chain (my "classiest" bag )

Maybe soon: Coach Legacy Basket Clutch in carnelian (red-orange) leather

I guess that makes 6. And yes, they are all Coach, because I can go see the quality in person. Haven't fallen for Michael Kors, LV or Burberry yet, and Neimens didn't have Ferragamo or Celine when I drove over there, so I just don't get to see the premeire designer bags I love in person. Makes it hard to trust new brands.... 

But I'm really happy with my purchases! Thanks for the education, TPF!


----------



## Bunny Muffins

1. Four Dooney and Bourne Florentine Satchels red, green, pink,  and orange.
2. Black Kate Spade
3. Longhand le pliage
That is this calendar year. If you add in consider from August to August please add in a purple MJ and a Dooley and Bourne special Disney edition.


----------



## LuvDesignerBags

So far in 2012:

Louis Vuitton Sully MM
Louis Vuitton Delightful PM
Louis Vuitton Pochette Damier Ebene
Marc By Marc jacobs Nylon Tote
Coach Poppy Glam Tote
Coach Candace Carryall
2 Dooney Bourke Travel Bags/Totes

Accessories
Gucci card holder/Wallet
Coach card holder
Louis Vuitton key holder Graphite
Louis Vuitton Key Holder pouch/cles
Louis Vuitton Emilie Wallet
Louis Vuitton Wapity Case
2 coach wallets


----------



## unoma

One Chloe Paraty
Two Chloe Marcie
One ysl muse two
One ysl chyc cabas
One ysl easy
One ysl roady
Two Celine Mini and croc Phantom (sold)

Still on the hunt for more bags


----------



## diamondigrl1

I brought three!

1. Choco Mulberry Bayswater
2. Gianni Versace Python
3. Gianni Versace Ostrich

That's it not sure if anything else will catch my eye


----------



## Tammyjam

1. Givenchy Antigona medium in glossy black
2. Chanel red caviar WOC
3. Alexander Wang Rocco w/ rose gold hardware

Will be receiving Celine trapeze in 2 months from hubby!


----------



## Millied

1. Cambridge Satchel Company batchel
2. Rebecca Minkoff perf weave MAC
3. Alexander Wang Adriel clutch

No plans to add more this year, but I'm sure that will change. It always seems to!


----------



## SoCal2Hawaii

Barneys New York large leather tote in black
Mark Cross small leather embossed croc convertible clutch/crossbody bag in bone
Ted Baker patent leather oversized clutch in black
Lanvin Happy leather and grosgrain shoulder bag in black


----------



## grietje

I found my post dated October 2011 and the good news is I've kept my collection small. The bad news is that I have a serious BV addiction.  The damage for 2012 is:

BV Rete Tote in Ebano
BV Rete Tote in Fire Opal (replaced the BV steel tote that was stolen)
BV Iron bag in Shock--I use it as a small/evening bag/flirty weekend bag

I also received a Black BV Iron bag as a gift

I did buy two other BV but rehomed them shortly after I bought them.  Lovely bags but I just didn't need them.  I also sold both my YSL Easys  and two evening bags.

  So I am at 6 bags, 1 clutch, and 2 small bags.


----------



## No Cute

one vintage Ferragamo for me
one preloved Harveys seatbelt bag
four vintage rehab projects to give as gifts (one showed up in much worse shape than pictures, so it will be mine or handed over to someone who can use it and doesn't care it's totally beaten up...no rehab will help the fact that the piping has worn through)


----------



## Strixaluco

I bought my very first Mulberry Oversized Alexa in January, and I am planning to buy the Oversized Bryn this week. So that will be two bags this year, unless I come across something else I want..


----------



## kamilski81

Ha ha...I've bought a wallet and a business card holder.


----------



## Katiesmama

So far this year, a total of six:
Three Dooneys; a black croco tassel tote, a gray pebble leather hobo, and from my hubby for our anniversary, a taupe Small Wilson bag
One Spartina bag
One Dillards Antonio Melani brown tote
One pre-loved Valentino Catch satchel in black
I doubt I'm done for the year!!


----------



## Love4H

This year I bought:
Lady Dior. 
Chanel executive Cerf tote black with ghw
Hermes Birkin Togo 35 black with shw
Hermes Lindy clemence etoupe 34 with shw
Zara tote in silver distressed leather
Hand made bag of to my personal design. 

LV iPad case which I want to sell and get the Prada zip around iPad case instead. LV is to hard to use.


----------



## gina2328

Two Reed Krakoff Leather card holders
Reed Krakoff Gym Bag
LV Damier Azur Neverfull GM
Longchamp Cuir Tote Large in Fuschia

Kate Spade Irving Place Little Nadine in Pink Sapphire
Kate Spade 2012 Wellesley Deborah Planner in Pink Gulabi
Kate Spade Stacy Wallet in Pink Gulabi (returned)
Stacy Leigh Handbag


----------



## marthastoo

Coach Legacy Medium Candace Carryall in Cobalt
Balenciaga 2012 Black City mRGGH
Zara Jewelled Minaudiere


----------



## bananaofmyeye

Only 2 so far: 
Proenza Schouler PS1 medium in smoke
Balenciaga Day in Latte.


----------



## Audhee2626

Coach : ashley large white leather 
Tory burch: robinson double zip satchel on lugage
Longchamp : 2 small longchamp short handle on fuschia and red
Louis vuitton : palermo pm & preloved neverfull mm damier ebene
Gucci : preloved gucci boston vintage on dusty pink


----------



## sarah.mo

Hmmm... I bought two


----------



## jeya13

Yikes, almost everything listed in my siggy was purchased this year..  I built up a collection of Harveys earlier in the year when I got bored of Coach. Then I started buying leather bags that aren't Coach over the past couple months and I think I am done for this year, though not with accessories   BTW, I do still love Coach bags, leather in particular, I just get tired of seeing them everywhere as those and Vera Bradley are most common in my area.


----------



## vanbruntsa

1-coach legacy duffle in mahogany
1-michael kors jet set travel tote in navy
1-tory burch bombe reva clutch in black with gold hardware


love them all!


----------



## LKVMN32

Coach Madison Hailey in plum
Kate Spade Jasper mock croc in brown
Coach Kiss Lock tote in black
Brahmin Anytime tote in black
Coach tartan poppy tote in red
Brahmin Melbourne bag in white
Coach Ashley satchel in peacock 
Lauren Ralph Lauren barrel bag in silver
Coach Madison tote in black
Coach  in white
Cole Haan hobo in white
No name leather bag in green


----------



## dianahuang

Only 2 for this year:
- CHLOE marcie
- HERMES all leather Garden Party


----------



## Jen123

1 BV wallet
1 BV bag
2 j crew crossbodies (got them on sale at least!)


----------



## rainrowan

I've really halted my luxury bag intake. Once I got my HG, things sort of calmed down. A lot! 

Only three purchases this year. I stayed within the $100-150 range, and they were mainly everyday hobo bags. Very happy with these bags, so practical and comfortable to carry.

Latico Cris Cris foldover hobo in steel
Liebeskind Donna convertible hobo in taupe
Kipling Europa medium tote in barclay brown (amazing city bag)


----------



## maclover

just 3
Longchamp Le Pliage Large in chocolate
MBMJ Jane on a leash clutch in black
RM mini mac pink


----------



## Deborah1986

1 bag alma bb pomme


----------



## mickeyluiz

This year I got 

LV neverfull mm in monogram canvas
LV speedy 40 in monogram canvas
LV speedy 30 in Damier Ebene

And I love them!


----------



## st.love

This year I've bought:

Coach Laura Tote White Leather
LV Cabas Piano 
LV Mono Neverfull MM
LV Saint Cloud MM
Coach Madison Sophia Black Leather
Coach Brooke Pebbled Ivory Leather
DKNY Nappa Black Leather Crossbody

And looking to purchase a Speedy 25 in October, then I'll need to take a break for a while!


----------



## Wishsong

Ok trying to remember what I bought this  2012:

Halogen half ring tote by Nordstrom, brown
Coach Laura leather tote, black 
Longchamp LM Metal tote, bordeaux
LV Damier Ebene Bergamo PM
Alviero Martini Geo Printed Bowler Bag
Italian made ostrich embossed satchel, navy
Mint saffiano leather crossbody, fuschia
Coach Kristin woven leather round satchel, denim
Coach Kristin woven leather hobo, scarlet
Kate Spade NY Gold Coast Elyse Quilted, Bronze
Zara forest green leather, crossbody
Zara box red leather with gold studs, crossbody

Wallets:
LV Damier Ebene wallet
Alviero Martini geo printed wallet
Navy Ostrich embossed leather wallet, nonbranded
Braun buffel patent leather brown wallet
Juicy couture quilted pink metallic

Too many this year! I swear I'm banning myself or returning some I haven't used! I'm glad I've given away my older handbags to my sisters and cousins which in my mind kinda justifies my new purchases


----------



## pavilion

So far:

Tory Burch Robinson Mini Bag (Bengal)
Tory Burch Double Zip Tote (Blood Orange)
Tory Burch Logo Clutch (Black/Silver)
Reed Krakoff Boxer Soft Tote (Black)
Prada Nappa Antique Zip Top Bag (Grey)


----------



## Wishsong

kamilski81 said:
			
		

> Ha ha...I've bought a wallet and a business card holder.



Good for you!!!


----------



## scrpo83

As of September 2012, three

The Sak Pax Leather Large Crossbody in Chocolate
Cole Haan Izzie Optical Weave Clutch in Woodbury and an Cole Haan Jitney Electronic Zip Wristlet in Pacific patent
Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie Small in Black


----------



## mandasari

Lv epi petit noe monogram
Coach demi bag in mettalic leather
Fossil lola woven leather hobo
Juicy couture miss jc
Longchamp LM metal black shopper

Soon to have bilbao bag c dots tote in mid november..


----------



## DizzyFairy

One - ebayed a ferragamo tote for work.. $250


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Burberry Medium Haymarket Check Belted Hobo (with wallet) 

I'm off to Vegas in October, so I plan on buying a few there too )


----------



## remy12

Rececca Minkoff Mini Mac - charcoal
Kooba Hailey - Black
Dooney & Bourke crossbody - tan
Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryann - cashew

Wants: Kate Spade Chambers Street Carlyle - Turquoise
           Coach Madison Gathered Leather Sophia Satchel - Raspberry


----------



## nicole75

Dooney and Bourke Portofino n/s tote in brown leather w/gold hardware. 

Kate Spade Berkshire Road Bernie satchel in black leather 

Then my Coach collection for this year: pearl leather Penelope tote (sold), sky blue Alexandra, shell pink Alexandra, Madison Sophia in python/optic art sig. fabric, Poppy vachetta leather whipstitch glam tote, stardust leather glam (plus backup), factory outlet pop c tote (sold), denim woven baby sage, Scarlett woven baby sage, scarf print Ashley satchel, putty Ashley carryall, orchid hailey.  And there might be a couple that I've left.  I definitely went on a binge with factory outlet sales.  Plus, 4 or 5 coach wristlets and a new wallet. 

I'm on a purse ban. For a whole year.


----------



## All Smiles

I only bought the Louis Vuitton alma NB I'm pomme d'amour 

BUT dear husband bought me the Gucci sukey in guccissimo leather in a champaign gold (because he was gone over Xmas new years), Chanel Gst in black caviar (25th bday) and today a medium lady Dior in purple for our 5th wedding anniversary.

He doesn't mind, but I'm going on a self ban for the next 12 months.


----------



## superchicken

Been too bad this year. 
Hubby bought me balenciaga velo in lagon
I bought myself a lv alma indigo epi,
Galiera azur pm, balenciaga clutch in Gris Tarmac, givenchy medium pandora and Chanel gst black caviar ghw.


----------



## Cullinan

Just one

Osprey small navy across the body mock croc

To fill a gap left by getting rid of about 20 bags

The others are all top quality and still look brand new


----------



## msdallasdiva

I bought two Dooney & Bourke bags but my ultimate splurge was my Louis Monogram speedy30


----------



## marianak

So far this year I bought
Chanel Reissue 226
Proenza PS1
Lanvin happy bag
Chanel Perfect edge 
Probably need to stop for a bit


----------



## thithi

I think I've been good - The only two I recall buying are Givenchy Pandora in Purple and a Givenchy Tinhan in Black.


----------



## katethebookworm

This is the first year of my bag obsession... Well, actually it began a year ago, in autumn, but I started carrying my very first "designer" and - you will laugh - even my first leather bag this January.

So far... My modest list:

DKNY leather tote (forgot the exact name) in a beautiful red color (heavy as hell, so I don't carry it now)
Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal To The Metal Flap Pouchette in Espresso
Mulberry leather smartphone case in Jungle Green
Marc by Marc Jacobs Fran in Mink
Kate Spade Mini Neda Wallet in green (?)
Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy in Wild Raspberry (returned)
Michael Michael Kors Medium Moxley Tote in purple (consider returning)
Marc by Marc Jacobs  Hillier Hobo in Carob Brown


----------



## Laurend1985

None so far, I know sacrilege LOL.  I'm on a budget.


----------



## 0102030405

only two, I'm trying to keep it down.

An off-white coach ashley carryall in leather, its awesome and my workhorse.
I just bought a black longchamp planetes in medium with long handles. i aboslutely love it.


----------



## johannamaria

:shame::shame:

This Year (till now) I bought 4 bags...
Started with Balenciaga mini pompon
After that Wallet on Chain Camellia SHW
Then I came back from working abroad with another Balenciaga this one is The City Suede Chesnut RHW
And now just ordered a Chanel Brooklyn "oldie" XL
(Can't wait ....) 
For me I think I really need to stop buying bags
Well at least for this year


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

I can't remember all of them. 
But the list goes:

Burberry tote
Kate Spade tote
LV epi leather petit noe
Chanel chic caviar
Celine phantom
Ysl muse two
3.1 Philip lim pashli messenger 

>.<


----------



## PrincessD

Only one!!!! a marc jacobs tote!!


----------



## maylove

Lv neverfull damier azure
Prada saffiano wallet
Forever fendi boston bag


----------



## eternalbliss

woot! just one, longchamp le pliage tote


----------



## Phiomega

First year of designer bag hunting, so it is quite a lot....

MK Hamilton in luggage
Coach Christine in rose
Kate Spade Neda wallet
MK east west tote in bright pink
lV Neverfull in Damier ebene
LV Speedy B in Damier ebene


----------



## redskynight

I've only bought two, a purple h&m bag and then a beige Kate Spade. I'm looking for another right now!


----------



## crf19

Zero this entire year! I've been saving up for an LV Speedy 35 and I'm really close to my goal, and it's killing me!


----------



## ninjanna

1. Alexander Wang Rocco in black with rose gold hardware
2. YSL Belle du Jour patent black large
3. Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal in tan
4. Alexander Wang Marion in eggshell with rose gold hardware
5. Alexander Wang Devere in silver metallic with rabbit trim
6. Alexander Wang Emile small black in rose good hardware

My first year in purchasing designer bags.


----------



## Mariapia

crf19 said:


> Zero this entire year! I've been saving up for an LV Speedy 35 and I'm really close to my goal, and it's killing me!


Congrats crf!
You'll be so happy to have your Speedy that you'll quiclky forget how hard it was to ignore other bags....


----------



## Handbag1234

Two for me!

A Hermes birkin  and a Hermes Constance


----------



## fendifemale

One- LV Speedy 30 (damier). Ive been rocking it everyday since leaving the store.


----------



## SWlife

ninjanna said:
			
		

> 1. Alexander Wang Rocco in black with rose gold hardware
> 2. YSL Belle du Jour patent black large
> 3. Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal in tan
> 4. Alexander Wang Marion in eggshell with rose gold hardware
> 5. Alexander Wang Devere in silver metallic with rabbit trim
> 6. Alexander Wang Emile small black in rose good hardware
> 
> My first year in purchasing designer bags.



Nice! Love your choices!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I was bad this year..I bought a couple others that I sold within the year but I'll just include what I have now-

Marc Jacobs XL Quilted Single
Balenciaga City
Chanel vintage mini flap
Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Keepall
LV Musette


----------



## LoVeinLA

I was really bad this year...
LV Trevi PM
LV Speedy 30 b mono (sold)
LV Speedy 35 mono
LV speedy 30 azur
LV Eva DE
LV Rossmore Vernis clutch
LV Alma Epi
LV Petit Noe Epi
LV Josephine wallet
LV mini Pochette 
LV key pouch
LV bandeau (sold)

Gifts for family:
LV Eva
LV rivington


----------



## vink

Yellow jumbo
Red jumbo
White Shiva
White jumbo
Black CA maxi
Metallic blue duet reissue
Lavender m/l
Gold m/l
Ritz flap
Fabric reissue
--- all Chanel 
A felt bag
Five misc cartoonish fabric bags

I've been really really bad.


----------



## absolutanne

Wow you ladies have some serious hauls!  

Just one this year: Chanel Metallic Navy 2.55 Reissue 226; after a 3.5 year bag ban.


----------



## Mediana

I've been good this year. I've only bought one bag. A classic PS11 in Burgundy. I broke my ban but it was 40% so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## purseprincess32

No new bags this year or last year.. I was on a bag spending freeze...  and I have so many I really don't need any new bags.. but I did go on a sunglasses spree.. haha


----------



## Heart Star

I was feeling like I had bought a lot in 2012 but then I read this thread and it made me feel better, so thanks 
I definitely bought the most bags/SLG ever in one year in 2012:

Balenciaga Atlantique Velo with G21 GSH
Bal Electric Blue Day with GSH
Bal Electric Blue Continental Wallet with GSH
Bal Coquelicot Day with MGSH (G12)
MBMJ Petal to the Metal Natasha in black with the new silver HW 
Rebecca Minkoff Wine Cupid
Bal Anthracite? Gray Pencil Case with MGSH
Bal Blue Lavande Coin Purse with MGSH
Bal Lagon Day with MGSH

And I just added a PS1 black tote and a PS1 orange wallet in January. I am SO cut off for awhile!


----------



## fashion16

Prada saffiano lux tote

Ysl chyc cabas

....but to justify these, I sold :
Brahmin adora
Kate spade Gold Coast maryanne
MJ stam
MJ standard


----------



## Pedronarra

Gucci bamboo and Mulberry Roxanne. Although its a second hand bag from a friend I just paid 1/4 of the price from the original. Love it!


----------



## Pedronarra

And a YSL as well.


----------



## Pedronarra

So addicted to designer handbag. Although I don't often use it I just like to look at it sometimes. Like the smell of the leather. My new one is a mulberry Roxanne canvas in violet color. Very beautiful. Love it!


----------



## Pedronarra

I wish I could do that. But every time my friend brought me her handbags that she want to sell. I could not say no. Huhuhhu I'm noughty girl! Well it's worth the money though.


----------



## luciabugia

vink said:


> Yellow jumbo
> Red jumbo
> White Shiva
> White jumbo
> Black CA maxi
> Metallic blue duet reissue
> Lavender m/l
> Gold m/l
> Ritz flap
> Fabric reissue
> --- all Chanel
> A felt bag
> Five misc cartoonish fabric bags
> 
> I've been really really bad.



Wow, that's a serious Chanel haul! Boy, am I glad I was over the Chanel phase   I was good in the bag dept, bought another Bal City and that's it.. instead I went into Bal moto jackets and some 'bling'


----------



## Miss89

JC Quilted Nylon Kiki bag
Fluo pink Celine bag


----------



## Etincelle

We're talking about 2013 right? 

- Lancel Premier Flirt in Rouge 1876
- Rebecca Minkoff Mini M.A.C in camel

Both bags should be delivered early next week


----------



## redskynight

I've already bought two this year.. A rebecca minkoff mac mini and a furla bag.


----------



## jailnurse93

It's Feb and I've only bought a Liebeskind Gloria in black this year.  I just got it this week.  But I'm on a mission for a Coach Rory in black or cognac at outlet price.  I don't think I will make it though the year without a Roots purchase.  The Little Brooklyn Parisian and the Selina are both cute.  Anything in Roots leather is great, really.


----------



## No Cute

2012

4 vintage bags to rehab for gifts
1 vintage Ferragamo for me
1 crossbody on sale for me
1 wallet

Hmmm...ya, I was much busier than I should have been.


----------



## vink

luciabugia said:


> Wow, that's a serious Chanel haul! Boy, am I glad I was over the Chanel phase   I was good in the bag dept, bought another Bal City and that's it.. instead I went into Bal moto jackets and some 'bling'



I think I'm quite done with Chanel, too. Been there, done that with Bal. I did get 2 more Dior bags (1 Lady Dior and 1 Miss Dior) before the end of 2012. I think I'm quite ok with my bags.  Now, I'm trying to curb my spending and put more time into something else.  I hope I will do much much better than last year.


----------



## 0102030405

Only one this year so far, a Royalty Purple Mini Beloved by Rebecca Minkoff.

looks like this. Picture from tpf, obviously.


----------



## Love4H

2012:
Dior lady Dior,
Chanel cerf,
LV Neverfull,
Hermes Lindy, 
Hermes Azap wallet
Dior new lock pouchette. 

Hmmmmm, I might be wrong but I think that's all...

2013
Hermes Birkin,
YSL clutch...

On a ban... Thou I do want this new Chanel reissue in red with ghw...


----------



## keepitserene

Hello! new to the forum...I've gotten a black and purple (looks kind of distressed?--its the one on her website right now) leather mini mac so far. I'm new to rebecca minkoff--and I've noticed that the tassles on my purple bag have stitching down them, unlike the unfinished tassles on my black mini mac. Do they just vary like that?


----------



## gingerwong

These were made in Jan/Feb 2013.  
1) Celine Micro Luggage in Black
2) Chloe Marcie in Desert Rose Nubuck
3) Guccissima Leather Sukey in Tan
4) Miu Miu Vitello in Fumo
5) Miu Miu Coffer in Taupe
6) Alexander Wang Devere in Black
Just writing it down makes me think that I spent too much.  I need to rehab, anyone joining me.


----------



## babyontheway

I have been very good in 2013!

Only chanel up in air tote
Balenciaga giant clutch


----------



## smarts

Just a Celine Luggage Tote (Mini) this year


----------



## Sisqo09

I got addicted to Chanel for abt 3 weeks ago. When I purchased my first Chanel Mini, I got addicted. I also bought a Jumbo and Im planning to purchase a new bag within a week or so! But thats it. Then I think i have to ban handbag purchases for the rest of the year!


----------



## DustyDreamer

2012:
Longchamp Le Pilage for School
Tory Burch Mini Norah Satchel
Guess Confession Flap Purse in Green
And a Christmas Gift of Juicy Couture Green Velour Bag from my sister

2013:
Alexander Wang Diego Black with Rose Gold Hardware
Alexander Wang Rockie in Tan with Pale Gold Hardware
Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Natasha in Black
Kate Spade New York Cobble Hill Little Minka in Dusty Mint


Im treating myself this year with some that I have been lusting after. :] I have two more totes on my list (AW Prisma Tote & Pour La Victoire) that I might purchase and that would probably be it. Since Im still in school, I cant afford others on my wishlist (Most notably a Celine) so those will have to wait for the next couple years. ><


----------



## handbagahholic

This year ive brought 

A RM MAB in coc print ( which im now trying to sell) 
A louis vuitton vintage beach tote
An anya hindmarch shoulder bag 
And lastly a RM MAB with bkue zipper track  
There is also the possibility of me getting a pre loved mulberry bays next week which im going to restore back to her former glory  

Oops i wasnt ment to buy ANY this year on account of last year being so bad! On the plus side i only have 3/4 more bags that i REALLY want then i think im done......im serious


----------



## parisamor

You guys are making me feel better! So far in 2013: 

Lady Dior, Large- Black Patent w GH

I'm trying to be on a bag freeze since I went crazy in 2012 .... I got:

1. Prada Vitello Daino Hobo
2. Chanel Maxi Black Caviar w SH
3. Hermes Evelyn, Large in Taupe
4. Ferragamo Wanda, Grey w GH
5. Ferragamo Katia, Black w SH
6. LV Delightful MM
7. Gucci Clutch, Gold
8. Miu Miu Baby Red Bow Bag
9. Balenciaga City, Pink
10. YSL Muse, Brown
11. YSL Easy, Tan
12. Ferragamo Classic Continental Wallet, Grey
13. Prada Red Saffiano Top Handle Classic
14. Tory Burch Across the Body, Turquoise
15. DVF Lytton clutch, black snakeskin
16. Miu Miu White Convertible Clutch, Matelasse with Jeweled Chain
17. Chanel Cardholder (gifted)
18. Gucci Red Cardholder


I was always a bag girl.. but then became super obsessed these last few years. Now I'm moving into Jewelry as well.

2012 Major Purchase: Harry Winston Flexible Diamond Fashion Ring


----------



## QueenLouis

I wasn't able to take a vacation last year because a person on our team quit at a critical time and I had to pick up the workload. So my 2012 vacation money got diverted to bags.

2012
15 Coach bags (including both special edition Anna Sui for Coach bags)
3 Frye bags
3 Balenciagas (preloved '08 Black Cherry City, '12 Cumin Maxi Twiggy, '12 Lagon Velo)
1 limited edition Louis Vuitton (Vernis Rayures Wilshire PM)

2013 so far
2 Coach bags
Chloe Paraty in brown sugar (my 1st Chloe and definitely won't be my last)


----------



## LuvAllBags

All my purchases this year have been MZ Wallace...a Belle, an Ava, a Baby Jane, a cosmetic case, and a Red Heart JF Tote. 

Considering an LV hobo style...just not sure which one.


----------



## nygrl

Nearly all my bag purchases in 2012 were Rebecca Minkoff. I bought one Longchamp tote as well. My total count was 9. I tried putting myself on a ban for this year and it worked well for about three months so that was some progress.

So far in 2013, I've purchased a Coach zippy wallet in cognac leather. It was a great deal and I couldn't pass up on it. I'm now waiting on a RM mini mac in soft grey, but I'm not sure if I'll definitely keep it.


----------



## Eariver2

This year, I bought a Jerome Dreyfuss Leon Clutch in true red.
Rebecca Minkoff mini mac in turquoise
Rebecca Minkoff 5 zip mini in Petal pink.

Just ordered the 2 RM's over this weekend during the Neiman sale (50 dollar gift card + 10k bonus incircle points [100 gift card]. 

My wish list includes: an a. Wang prisma tote, bal city bag, ysl cabas chyc, Givenchy pandora and Antigona, every celine. Won't even go over my wants for a chanel or hermes.


----------



## Bijans

This year I bought a Chloe python parity bag , black Chloe Marcie cross body bag and a Chanel mini black and a LV Sully bag


----------



## Bijans

All were 2012 except Chanel mini was last week !


----------



## smarts

smarts said:


> Just a Celine Luggage Tote (Mini) this year



...and the Speedy 30 Damier


----------



## hazzygogo

Too too many!


----------



## Masteryoda

2012: 

1 Coach Rory black
2 Coach Anna Sui Dragonfly
3 Coach hobo bag metallic 
4 Coach vintage large duffle
5 Fossil Maddox Bird crossbody
6 Dooney large satchel in natural
7 Dooney medium pocket tassle satchel natural
8 Dooney flap tab satchel natural
9 Coach hobo bag red

2013

1 Louis Vuitton Metis Empreinte in Celeste 
2 The Sak small leather bag
3 The Sak large canvas bag
4 The Sak canvas crossbody
5 MK Studded Hamilton in black 
6 MK Hamilton (soft leather lock version) in Luggage
7 Lucky Brand black hobo 
8 Dooney large satchel chestnut 

Also maybe some other misc bags. I've taken back a few as well and also have a few w tags on that im still considering taking back but those don't count!! I like variety and it doesn't have to b high end all of the time to make me happy. I'm also considering a Kate Spade bag in mint as well as a few others. My list never truly ends!


----------



## Jascubby

Bought 4 bags this yr and i'm official on a bag ban for the rest of the yr =S
Here are my new babies =D:
* Chanel flap in Black iridescent caviar & vintage GHW
* YSL small cabas chyc in Beige 
* PS1 medium in Smoke 
* Mulberry medium alexa in Powder Pink


----------



## fufu

So far 

1 coach penny in carnelian
1 coach isabelle ikat 
1 chloe marcie pouch
1 chloe paraty small 

hopefully to get a celine trapeze tote and a hermes kelly boxcalf 28 this year


----------



## rakin

I have already bought 3 bag for my wife from January to March.


----------



## udisdfre

omg...when i read the answer above, i thought i barely bought bag...only one michael kors handbag...


----------



## Lawseenai

1 only - LV vernis alma


----------



## thenoob

I bought three and I've already sold one, and trying to sell another... I need to be less impulsive.


----------



## bakeacookie

One. Speedy B 30!


----------



## vesna

one, YSL catwalk nubuck anthracite


----------



## Jesssh

2 in 2013: The Rebecca Minkoff purseforum satchel (black) and a Coach Bleecker Business tote in Ocean! That one arrives Friday. Can't wait!


----------



## ashooz

Surprisingly only 2 so far but they're perfect.

Kate Spade Cobble Hill Little Minka in Oyster (pictured)
Balenciaga City RHW in Gris Tarmac (waiting on this precious delivery!)
	

		
			
		

		
	




My collection includes a lot of Rebecca Minkoff, Marc by Marc Jacobs, etc... So now I'm at a point in my life where I'm trying to slim down how many bags I buy so I can focus on bags I've coveted for years. By the end of the year, I hope to have a Chanel WOC and possibly a Chanel 2.55 flap. Eye on the prize!


----------



## hmfishy

I've purchased two Rebecca Minkoff bags: a little basket-weave clutch and a MAB Mini


----------



## Fljill

You guys are good!! It never crossed my mind to learn the names of bags. I have no clue what the actual names of my purses are. Usually it's ohhh I like that one. Ok rap it up and yes I want the box. 
  I'll give it a shot for 2013 tho you guys have schooled me with the names!! First one was the LV galleria pm used I got it on eBay then the Sophie got that on eBay too, then the artsy smaller one with a bag charm and a wallet for my bf. I think that's it for 2013


----------



## Mellee

vesna said:


> one, YSL catwalk nubuck anthracite


 
Wow this is my first time seeing this style! It's beautiful! Congrats, Vesna! Any chance of modeling pics?


----------



## Mellee

I haven't bought any bags this year so far...but I'm getting dangerously close to pulling the trigger on a few!


----------



## vesna

Fljill said:


> You guys are good!! It never crossed my mind to learn the names of bags. I have no clue what the actual names of my purses are. Usually it's ohhh I like that one. Ok rap it up and yes I want the box.
> I'll give it a shot for 2013 tho you guys have schooled me with the names!! First one was the LV galleria pm used I got it on eBay then the Sophie got that on eBay too, then the artsy smaller one with a bag charm and a wallet for my bf. I think that's it for 2013



this is so fully and great comment   I have to know the names only because I live so far from any store in which I can browse, enjoy and pick a bag and buy other than Coach and Kors...I see a bag somewhere and have to get the identity of it so that I could start searching for it


----------



## vesna

Mellee said:


> Wow this is my first time seeing this style! It's beautiful! Congrats, Vesna! Any chance of modeling pics?



I have not got it yet, it is travelling to me, but I have a pic of Kate Moss wearing it, the photo that got me fall in love with the bag


----------



## handbagahholic

handbagahholic said:


> This year ive brought
> 
> A RM MAB in coc print ( which im now trying to sell)
> A louis vuitton vintage beach tote
> An anya hindmarch shoulder bag
> And lastly a RM MAB with bkue zipper track
> There is also the possibility of me getting a pre loved mulberry bays next week which im going to restore back to her former glory
> 
> Oops i wasnt ment to buy ANY this year on account of last year being so bad! On the plus side i only have 3/4 more bags that i REALLY want then i think im done......im serious





Oh dear I've been bad! I brought the pre loved mulberry bays in oak to due black and another glazed mushroom bays! Oh an a balenciaga day!! I'm SO excited!!! 


Still searching for mulberry lily, mulberry Daria, and rm macs


----------



## fufu

One last update before my major ban for the entire 2013 
I have bought 
1 Coach Penny Carnelian
1 Coach Ikat Isabelle
1 Balenciaga envelope clutch Gris Tarmac
1 Chloe Paraty small Scuba Blue
1 Chloe Marcie Pouch with straps Black
1 Celine bag (yet to reveal)

6 bags more than enough for 2013.
No Chanel and Hermes this year for a change


----------



## Sisqo09

3 so far! Many more to come


----------



## dianahuang

3 purses: miumiu, longchamp medium short handle, and longchamp small SH in paprika


----------



## sephorah

Way to many than I should have but most are bargain finds!

1) Fendi Zuca Bag
2) Fendi B patent small bag
3) Michael Kors white leather riches bag
4) Armani Jeans everyday bag
5) Burberry nova check bag
6) Mulberry vintage bag
7) Fendi Zuca waist bag
8) Gucci hobo bag
9) Coach blue evening bag
10) CK everyday ruched leather bag

Darn too many


----------



## ninjanna

This year so far, I've bought one small wristlet and one bag (PS11). Trying to control myself a little this year.


----------



## BB Bagaholic

For the year 2013, I've bought :

1. Celine trapeze in burgundy
2. Balenciaga city in Gris Tarmac with gold hardware
3. LV trotter beuborg in Damier Canvas
4. Balenciaga giant money in lavender color with RGHW
5. Longchamp Cuir medium size in Gray color.


----------



## missaznpirate

Just one so far - the Tory Burch black double zip tote!


----------



## Supermap08

4bags. Chanel Biarritz. Ps1. GIVENCHY pandora and balenciaga crossbody!


----------



## Loomy427

3 bags so far
1. RM MAC clutch in tan
2. MBMJ preppy nylon Sasha in hazelnut
3. RM cupid satchel in Teal

Loving RM right now


----------



## rubycat

3 so far, have been on a Coach kick. 
Coach rory, bleeker tote, and a Phoebe. 

Will probably also get a bag or two from the fall release.


----------



## Julija

I'm doing great so far, bought only 1 bag Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in small size. But pretty sure will buy more this year


----------



## preticious

Etincelle said:


> We're talking about 2013 right?
> 
> - Lancel Premier Flirt in Rouge 1876
> - Rebecca Minkoff Mini M.A.C in camel
> 
> Both bags should be delivered early next week


I want lancel for so long. Since my mom bought her bag i can't get my mind of her lancel bag. I NEED LANCEL BAG !


----------



## rebecca silber

I'm a BAD GIRL... JUST SINCE JAN. I BOUGHT THE NEW CHLOE BAG.. AND "THE HOLY GRAIL" the "35"caramelHermes 
 Birken


----------



## Lena186

LV ebe speedy 30 B
Givenchy Nightengale with studs
Versace in light purple
DKNY dark blue
MK tan satchel ( didn't like tho)


----------



## sooyeonie

This really is like a purses anonymous thread! Let's see... 2013...

1. Givenchy Pandora large in navy
2. Jerome Dreyfuss etienne hobo in red 
3.  Goyard St. Louis GM in grey
4. Chanel timeless CC woc in black
5. Celine phantom small in glacier
6. Chanel 2.55 reissue 226 in metallic plum
7. Chanel boy bag medium coated calf in light brown


I want to say I'm done for the year, but if my Chanel SA finds me a navy or grey camera bag all bets are off! Also, I've really been eyeing a givenchy antigona.... 
Also would love large celine trio and a pm goyard belvedere!!! Sigh...


----------



## QueenLouis

I was trying to be better this year. So far I've bought 3 Chloe's and 6 Coach bags.


----------



## lovingmybags

Two, Lanvin rose Amalia in lambskin, and Ferragamo Eleanora in patent Amarena.


----------



## SHHMOM

Too many, I should be on a ban! 
Lv; de neverfull mm, mono neverfull mm, azure speedy b 25
Chanel black woc, black classic jumbo flap. 
Wish I hadn't answered, way too many.


----------



## anthrosphere

2 bags: Kate Spade clutch, Topshop satchel.

I'm happily bag-banned now.  And done with purses for a long time.


----------



## Silversun

Two so far, both Givenchy. Small Antigona, and a clutch/pouch. I've set myself a handbag budget for the year and it's nearly used up. I really hope my willpower holds out for the rest of the year.


----------



## Lilypad606

Bought a LV damier ebene petite bucket
LV damier azur speedy 25 
LV monogram saumur vintage

All preloved bcs I love bags that are a little broken in


----------



## debssx3

Just one. Burberry tote. I limit myself to one bag a year.


----------



## Silversun

debssx3 said:


> Just one. Burberry tote. I limit myself to one bag a year.


That's a really strong restriction! How are you holding up with 7 months to go?


----------



## debssx3

Lol! Tell me about it! Ive only been using my bag for two months and already Im thinking/researching on my next bag! Its pretty hard having to wait so long! Lol but ive got to have some self control!


----------



## DizzyFairy

2 since jan 2013

_vintage Hermes 
_chanel woc


----------



## Phiomega

Hmmmmm.... I admit:

LV Delightful PM
Coach Legacy Duffle Cognac
Coach MiniTanner Chambray/Navy
Coach Perforated Willis Beige/hibiscus 
LV Flore epi tricolor wallet citron

I believe this is a result of restraining myself too much before - I only bought 2 designer bags withing the first ten years of my working life, because I felt that I had to safe. Two years ago, I felt like I have reached a stable path, so the bag obsession starts, slowly but surely, past 12 months are the craziest.... Expect to slow down after this.....


----------



## sweetiejprinces

0 for me (I know, &#128532;I can't believe it either) I'm saving for Chanel
1 for my mom for Mother's Day (Michael Kors tote)


----------



## handbagahholic

1) chloe Elsie
2) balenciaga day
3)balenciaga city
4)Rebecca minkoff MAB
5)mulberry bays water oak
6)mulberry bays water glossy goat 
7)mulberry Alexa leopard calf hair
8)mulberry carter

And possibly another bays


----------



## Mariapia

Two...
A  Ceannis tote which I bought on sale and a  Charming Line by Sonia Rykiel which I found in the UAE at a very very good price.....


----------



## deltalady

3
Balenciaga City 
Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac
Chanel M/L Vintage classic flap


----------



## Wilfreda

Mulberry bayswater choc
Mulberry bayswater black
Mulberry Somerset shoulder choc
Mulberry joelle clutch choc

Sold a lot of bags I don't use on eBay so buying ones I know I will use a lot.


----------



## wobertow

LV speedy 25 damier ebene
LV pochette monogram
Neverfull MM damier ebene
Fendi mamma zucca baguette
Chanel caviar timeless cc tote
Chanel caviar card case
Kate spade diaper bag


----------



## wobertow

wobertow said:


> LV speedy 25 damier ebene
> LV pochette monogram
> Neverfull MM damier ebene
> Fendi mamma zucca baguette
> Chanel caviar timeless cc tote
> Chanel caviar card case
> Kate spade diaper bag



I forgot...
Gucci half moon messenger
Gucci GG nylon hobo
Gucci GG shoulder bag


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Hermes etoupe 35 cm Togo with gold hardware ( fiancé bought for me)
Vintage chanel
Tom ford Jennifer crossbody
Celine horizontal bi cabas
Vintage celine 
Lanvin birthday tote
Marc Jacobs map tote
Gucci Jackie O (vintage)


----------



## loves

just a loro piana shoulder bag and a pre-loved constance


----------



## juriatah

2013.... i got my HG, Balenciaga green apple day and Gucci disco bag ^^ 

now i think i'm good for the whole year!


----------



## vink

I already broke my limit of three bags only. Not something I'm proud of.
1 Charles and Keith sling bag
1 Miss Dior
2 Lady Dior 
1 Chanel Mini Sq. 
1 Indy brand handmade doctor bag
And I have 1 Chanel jumbo coming. 

At least, I cut down on my misc crap buy. I hope to do better in the latter half of this year.


----------



## Lena186

So far:
-LV speedy 30 B
-Versace lilac bag
-Roberto Cavalli Burgundy bag
-Celine tri color mini luggage
-Givenchy Nightingale studded bag

I still need:
-Givenchy Antigona 
-Maybe a Prada bag in one of the new summer colors.

My only favorite branded bags at the moment are : Celine and Givenchy!


----------



## txl

I bought this year:
- Michael Kors Selma Large in Black (it was more a gift for my bday from my mom)
- Michael Kors Hamilton Tote in Black 
- Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Tote in Mandarin
and my biggest purchase:
- Chanel Classic Flap in Caviar Black

and I wish more bags I hope I can afford this year a Prada tote and another Chanel bag/wallet  But so far I'm done with my collection... but who knows...


----------



## Sparkley

I used to limit myself to one a year, then two, then three...
This year I've definitely broken the bank due to extra stress on the job:
Jan: prada saffiano
Feb: hermes Kelly
Mar: ysl chyc cabas
May: celine micro luggage
In the plan: hermes DS, Chanel beige jumbo, tods new D bag


----------



## JerseyGirlPam

A Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Neverfull
A pre-loved LV Watercolor papillon (these are my 2nd and third LVs)

And a small Alviero Martini geo bag I received as a gift from my hubby.


----------



## chpwhy

Pre loved Vert Olive 35 Kelly
Pre loved Black Box 32 kelly
Pre loved Herbag 
Orange Kelly Pochette
On Sales Ultraviolet Papier A4


----------



## Phiomega

Jan: Coach Legacy Duffle in Cognac
Feb: Coach Mini Tanner in Navy/Chambray, Coach Legacy Willia in Nude/Hibiscus
Mar: Delightful PM
Apr: Bally Black Pamia Perforated leather (lovely leather) as a bday gift... So does this count? 
May: LV Flore Epi Wallet in Citron/white

Need to stop the monthly cycle....


----------



## Shelly95

So far... 8 bags and 3 more bags to come lol (Balenciaga Town GSH Black, Phillip Lim Mini Pashli Red, YSL Mini Cabas Chyc Beige Third Design) 

Valentino Rockstud Tote Black
Prada Saffiano Cameo BN1801
Balenciaga Turquoise GSH City
YSL Mini Cabas Chyc Dark Brown First Design
LV Graffiti Speedy 30 Fuchsia Pink
LV Roses Nvf MM
LV Kusama Speedy 30 White
Marc Jacobs Cecilia Bright Pink


----------



## bag heaven

Thanks La Vanguardia for starting this thread!

Initially I did not like LV. I was more the Gucci and Prada girl until the LV bug bit me and now I can't stop. 

I think (at least for now), that I can only carry a Speedy (I tried on the Tivoli and the Alma but they just don't seem to suit me) so I went on a shopping spree and bought the following.

2 Speedy 30 Mono - I gave one to my mom for Mother's day 
Speedy 30 Damier Ebene
Speedy 30 Damier Azur

Now the Speedy "standard" family is complete. Then I got the Emilie wallet, the Trunks bandeau and the Facettes bag charm. I want to buy another bandeau and another bag charm...or perhaps another 2 of each. All bags should have their own bandeau and bag charm. Please tell me that I don't have a problem 

Before my birthday this year, I plan to buy 2 Chanels - one timeless and one re-issue both in black. Again, I hope that I don't have a problem 

And maybe someday, I can get a Hermes Birkin...someday! 

Enjoy shopping ladies!


----------



## dioraddict15

So far this year:
DE speedy B 30
Chanel classic flap in cavier with GHW
Alma vernis rouge fauviste 
Pre-owned 2009 Balenciaga work in raisin  
Pre-owned red epi speedy 30 
A perforated navy Coach penny with yellow tassels

Wish list:
Chloe paraty
Givenchy nightingale 
LV Galliera (pre-owned so its discontinued).


----------



## Lena186

dioraddict15 said:


> So far this year:
> DE speedy B 30
> Chanel classic flap in cavier with GHW
> Alma vernis rouge fauviste
> Pre-owned 2009 Balenciaga work in raisin
> Pre-owned red epi speedy 30
> A perforated navy Coach penny with yellow tassels
> 
> Wish list:
> Chloe paraty
> Givenchy nightingale
> LV Galliera (pre-owned so its discontinued).



Galliera is now discontinued? I saw one last month in my LV local store!


----------



## dioraddict15

Lena186 said:


> Galliera is now discontinued? I saw one last month in my LV local store!



Unfortunately, it has. I called LV this morning here in the UK to find out if I could still get hold of a PM size and was told all the PMs have gone, but they still had some GM. I got the email for their client services in France and emailed them in case they could locate one in France, but they won't ship to another country and told me I'd have to go to France if one was available. Luckily, a colleague at work is French and visits Paris regularly so here's hoping...


----------



## Lena186

dioraddict15 said:


> Unfortunately, it has. I called LV this morning here in the UK to find out if I could still get hold of a PM size and was told all the PMs have gone, but they still had some GM. I got the email for their client services in France and emailed them in case they could locate one in France, but they won't ship to another country and told me I'd have to go to France if one was available. Luckily, a colleague at work is French and visits Paris regularly so here's hoping...



That's too bad, it is a nice bag. Though I've always thought that it could be discontinued because of the issue with the rings! Hope you'll find one soon


----------



## gr8onteej

This year: LV Metis Hobo, Blue Longchamp Cosmos shoulder bag, Cobalt Coach Phoebe bag, Marc Jacob Denim Mini Stam and a Red Nylon Dooney & Bourke Medium Crossbody. I'm all over the place and these are the bags that I didn't return.  Oh and a Michael Kors Jet Set tote in Orange.  I use that one for travel.


----------



## mbk318

This year: Michael Kors Hamilton in Pearl Grey, LV Grand Bleu Neverfull MM, LV Rose Velours Neverfull MM, LV Alma GM Blanc Corail


----------



## MissBambina

In 2013.....
Chanel 2.55 black lambskin med/large
Chanel jumbo flap in beige caviar
Michael Kors Gia clutch in ostrich persimmon
Fendi Baguette
Prada Saffiano Lux Tote mini in cobalt
Balenciaga First in green apple color, from 2005 I believe (bought used online since I wasn't into Bals back then, but admire this particular green)

& probably way more to come


----------



## Love Of My Life

Several BV knots & vintage Hermes kelly


----------



## luxurybags101

A pink Prada saffiano


----------



## jessdressed

I think I'm making up for the past year that I didn't buy a purse because just in the last 5 months I've bought:
Goyard Marquises Tote
Tory Burch Tote
Pre owned LV Speedy 40
Balenciaga Hip
Gucci Tote


----------



## loves

Constance 
Loro piana
Ysl bdj clutches 
McQueen clutch


----------



## janenuqui

2013 is the year I first bought my own luxury handbags! It's a landmark achievement in my fashionista lifestyle 

Here's what I've gotten so far:

Michael Kors EW Hamilton in studded pewter with silver hardware
Kate Spade mini Georgina in hot pink (I bought this as a Mother's Day gift for my mom, so it was never actually mine)
Miu Miu Vitello Lux Aperto in Rosewood
Miu Miu Mini Bow Bag in Mughetto
Miu Miu Mini Bow Bag in Rosa
Miu Miu Matelasse Satchel (smh for this bag!)
Mulberry Alexa
Burberry grainy leather Datchett hobo
Coach Ashley satchel in hot pink
Coach Classic Madison handbag
Samantha Thavasa tweed handbag

I also bought a Kate Spade pochette, and a Miu Miu Vitello Lux fold wallet.

I've been a busy girl


----------



## Seedlessplum

I'm a total sinner and so is here to confess 
I went too overboard this year with bags.
To date, I have a total of 27 bags and counting 
Out of 27 bags, about 12 were bought this first half of the year.
Kept telling me gonna stop and the next one will be the last one. 
But it's not gonna to work 
Now I'm comtemplating my 'last' bag of the year: coach legacy romy.
Sometimes, I keep thinking whether to buy a bag till I even dream about it 

Anyway, I got the following in this year:
- 1 gucci star Boston 
- 4 MBMJ bags
- 1 Kate spade
- 2 coach legacy bags (mini tanner and tanner tote)
- 1 prada BN2272 in begonia
- 3 miu miu matelasse bags (love miu miu because of its matelasse leather)
- 1 LV brea......

Oops! It's 13 
And not forgetting some shoes


----------



## KatyaCas

Just one - but it's wonderful! It'a Rodo clutch, the color is FANTASTIC.... raspberry!  http://www.rodo.it/eng/e-boutique/borse/scheda.jsp?Nazione=169&saldo=pe&modello=B7873231&variante=6&classe=_&tipo=QTA.&pagina=32


----------



## BPC

4 Bals, but they're in colors I'll wear (for once). 
Am not buying any bags that will sit in my closet anymore. 

Took me a loong time to realize that what I like, and what I use are two very different things.


----------



## LuvDesignerBags

So far I bought

Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne, Black
Michael Michael Kors Jet Set Sig. Tote , Vanilla
Michael Michael Kors Jest Set Leather Embossed Tote, Black
Gucci Web Large Hobo


----------



## Julija

I'm doing very good this year comparing to previous years when I bought 10-12 bags per year.
So this year so far I bought only 3 bags:
- Longchamp Le pliage Cuir
- Linea Pelle Dylan East West tote
- Jimmy Choo Sweetie clutch (still waiting for it)
But planning to buy several bags more till the end of the year.


----------



## angelintan

Givenchy antigona small in black
Balenciaga papier a4 zipper in yellow
Louis vuitton bandoulier in jaipur
Louis vuitton noe bb in white
Chanel mademoiselle med in navy blue
Miss dior long chain in turquoise
Diorisdimo mini in fuschia


----------



## gr8onteej

gr8onteej said:


> This year: LV Metis Hobo, Blue Longchamp Cosmos shoulder bag, Cobalt Coach Phoebe bag, Marc Jacob Denim Mini Stam and a Red Nylon Dooney & Bourke Medium Crossbody. I'm all over the place and these are the bags that I didn't return.  Oh and a Michael Kors Jet Set tote in Orange.  I use that one for travel.



Update:
The Dooney & Bourke was returned but I also added a Coach East/West Duffle and Madison Embossed Metallic Python Leather Flap and an Oryany Tammy crossbody.


----------



## afsweet

Goyard St. Louis
Hermes Kelly

For my wallet's sake, I hope I don't buy more lol.


----------



## BPC

Four, all Bals.
Bleu Mineral City
Cassis City
Cumin City
Black Metallic City.
Notice a theme?


----------



## grietje

Refining my little collection of BVs (staying with the 'one in-one out' policy so an equal amount have found new homes)

Ebano large Belly
Empire large Belly
Duchesse large Veneta
Violet medium Cabat


----------



## TJNEscada

Amazingly none!  This is a first.  But...I have purchase 4, FOUR (Sheesh!) leather jackets.  I must stop!


----------



## ohmyjessalynn

So far this year I've been really good. I'm really focusing on what I'll actually use compared to what I want and have finally found my specific taste in bags! I've purchased:

- Rebecca Minkoff MAC Clutch in Taupe
- Michael Kors Selma Top-Zip Satchel in Luggage
- Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Francesca Large Leather Shopper in Black
- 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli Shark Embossed Large Satchel

By the end of the year I hope to purchase the Alexander Wang Rocco and Reed Krakoff Boxer 1


----------



## Bag Connoisseur

Wow I need to catch up!! So far I bought:

1) LV Speedy Damier Ebene
2) LV XL Mahina (Sandy)
3) LV Sistina GM

More goodies to come....


----------



## missarewa

So far I got

LV epi alma in carmine
Prada double zip saffiano tote in nero (1876 i think)

No more! until christmas


----------



## JerseyGirlPam

Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Neverfull GM - new
Louis Vuitton Watercolor Papillon - pre-loved
Alviero Martini Geo mini-bag in classic geo (anniversary gift) 
Alviero Martini Geo White Tote (birthday)

I don't think I ever got more bags in a year.  It has been a rough year for me and bags have been my "comfort food."

I like them all.  If I had to pick a favorite, it is probably the Alviero Martini Geo White Tote.  It is beautiful in white, so light to carry and the perfect size for my laptop and work stuff.  I also like that it is unusual.


----------



## Phiomega

Coach legacy duffle in cognac
Coach Willis in nude/hibiscus
Coach mini tanner in navy/chambray
LV Delightful PM
Bally Pamia in Black (birthday gift!)

And two SLGs - LV Flore in epi citron (love this!) and LV cles in mono... Need to slow down significantly especially since we spent a lot for our new lovely house...


----------



## Shopmore

Red Balenciaga Velo and its matching wallet


----------



## chikapinku

This year... three. Two Balenciaga Days (Rose Bonbon RH and Poker Fonce RG mGHW), both ridiculously cheap ) and something I said I'd never buy... a Chanel Classic Jumbo in black with silver hardware.


----------



## missjesf

Unfortunately my bag obsession started this year... and spent almost all my paychecks on bags!

Celine Micro Luggage Tote in Jungle
Marc Jacobs Noho (found at Nordstrom Rack)
Marc By Marc Jacobs Classic Q Hillier Hobo in Blush (found at Nordstrom Rack)
Givenchy Mini Nightingale in Red
Louis Vuitton Alma BB Vernis in Rose Velour
Balenciaga Canvas Hip Bag in Red (Barney's Spring Sale)
3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli in Cobalt
Alexander Wang Angela Pouchette in Black (Barney's WH)

Bought most of them during sales or when I stumble across them at Nordstrom Rack for a very good price


----------



## Lena186

missjesf said:


> Unfortunately my bag obsession started this year... and spent almost all my paychecks on bags!
> 
> Celine Micro Luggage Tote in Jungle
> Marc Jacobs Noho (found at Nordstrom Rack)
> Marc By Marc Jacobs Classic Q Hillier Hobo in Blush (found at Nordstrom Rack)
> Givenchy Mini Nightingale in Red
> Louis Vuitton Alma BB Vernis in Rose Velour
> Balenciaga Canvas Hip Bag in Red (Barney's Spring Sale)
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli in Cobalt
> Alexander Wang Angela Pouchette in Black (Barney's WH)
> 
> Bought most of them during sales or when I stumble across them at Nordstrom Rack for a very good price



I love good deals....and sale time is like a birthday for me&#128521;


----------



## Serva1

For myself:
1. Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia in astrakan
2. Chanel s/m 2.55 in black lambskin with small black Swarowski blingblings
3. LV Artsy in blue python
4. Fendi sellier in light grey
5. LV Noé
Presents for friends: many LVs, for example Artsy in empreinte infini, largest Neverfull in damier, Eva pochette in damier azur just to mention a few...


----------



## Lena186

Serva1 said:


> For myself:
> 1. Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia in astrakan
> 2. Chanel s/m 2.55 in black lambskin with small black Swarowski blingblings
> 3. LV Artsy in blue python
> 4. Fendi sellier in light grey
> 5. LV Noé
> Presents for friends: many LVs, for example Artsy in empreinte infini, largest Neverfull in damier, Eva pochette in damier azur just to mention a few...



Oh that's nice! Congrats!


----------



## biribiri

Way exceeded my handbag budget. Purchased 9 bags this year, no thanks to the wonderful sale season that's ending soon. THANK GOODNESS.  



1. Bottega Veneta Large belly veneta in ebano
2. Bottega Veneta Medium veneta in violet
3. Mulberry Del Rey in Deer Brown
4. Mulberry Lily in dark blush glossy goatskin (I'm a big fan of goatskin)
5. Burberry Small Orchard in Bridle house check (black)
6. Longchamp Planetes Medium in Navy
7. Vintage Chanel caviar top handle tote in dark blue
8. Marc by Marc Jacobs Globetrotter Calamity Rey large in black (selling this as it doesn't suit me)
9. Prada Tessuto Vitello Daino shopping tote in black


Am limiting myself to just ONE more bag (another Mulberry in goatskin!) for the rest of the year. Meanwhile I'll probably need to hide my cards somewhere...


----------



## beachgirl38

1. Rebecca Minkoff Old School Nikki hobo in Stonewash Blue
2. Rebecca Minkoff Old School MAM in Emerald
3. Rebecca Minkoff Old School MAM in Stonewash Blue
4. Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Plum
5. Bottega Veneta Medium Veneta in Nero
6. Rebecca Minkoff Mini Affair in Black

Too many....done? I hope....


----------



## mutedfaith

I bought way too many and I was on a bag ban. And it wasn't about money but just limiting my bags so all are in rotation. 

This is me vs my bag lust right now: 

1. Prada 1801 in Orchidea
2. Louis Vuitton Epi Alma in Carmine
3. MBMJ Hillier Hobo in Wild Raspberry
4. Rebecca Minkoff Mini Affair in Black
5. Oroton Vintage Tote in Black (For Work)
6. Oroton Metropolis Brief (For Work)
7. Regular Gym Tote

I also sold 7 bags this year, and I have another 5 to sell but are very hard to. But still! My bag closet is getting quite full now lol


----------



## Lena186

starbunny said:


> I bought way too many and I was on a bag ban. And it wasn't about money but just limiting my bags so all are in rotation.
> 
> This is me vs my bag lust right now:
> 
> 1. Prada 1801 in Orchidea
> 2. Louis Vuitton Epi Alma in Carmine
> 3. MBMJ Hillier Hobo in Wild Raspberry
> 4. Rebecca Minkoff Mini Affair in Black
> 5. Oroton Vintage Tote in Black (For Work)
> 6. Oroton Metropolis Brief (For Work)
> 7. Regular Gym Tote
> 
> I also sold 7 bags this year, and I have another 5 to sell but are very hard to. But still! My bag closet is getting quite full now lol



I understand where you're coming from,I have over 30 bags that I don't like right now. It's just that I don't like the hectic time I'll have when trying to sell them so I just got so lazy! And now I'm trying to avoid buying bags that I won't like much later but still it's hard


----------



## mutedfaith

Lena186 said:


> I understand where you're coming from,I have over 30 bags that I don't like right now. It's just that I don't like the hectic time I'll have when trying to sell them so I just got so lazy! And now I'm trying to avoid buying bags that I won't like much later but still it's hard


I'm exactly the same way! Overall I've sold 30 bags lol. People think I'm crazy but most weren't designer though, and I was taking advantage of my countries dollar reaching parity with the US dollar. I had a lot of fun but I wouldn't do it again lol

All the bags I bought this year I love and bought for practical reasons too. I've been a bit of a chicken with my pink Prada but I'm making myself enjoy it because I do love it


----------



## KaseyHK

32 so far


----------



## deltalady

So far in 2013:

Balenciaga City in bleu mineral
Vintage Chanel M/L Classic flap
Rebecca Minkoff mini MAC
Cambridge Satchel Company 11" satchel in purple


----------



## vink

2 Lady Dior, one in baby blue, another one in coral claire
1 Miss Dior in powder pink
1 Chanel mini 7" square in stripe dark pink
3 Korapin (I keep only one of these coz 2 were meant to give to my brothers as a gift.  Now, we have a pack.  )
1 PS1 in graphic print
3 Charles and Keith 
And I have 1 Chanel jumbo coming my way. 

I think I can allow myself only 2 more after all these since I have planned to buy one more on my trip this August. I hope I have good enough self control by then.  

It's kinda frightening to actually see how many I have bought this year so far.


----------



## amrx87

Lv neverfull mm in damier azur and Lv Speedy paillettes in blue. Spoiled!!


----------



## mandasari

In 2013:
Longchamp small cuir in duck blue
Longchamp medium cuir in camel
Kate spade leslie in forest green
Michael michael kors jetset small tote in tangerine
2 custom made batik bag
England satchel from local brand


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

LV pochette nm
LV Speedy B 
Adding a Coach saffiano tote this week


----------



## parisamor

Hi! I love this thread because I know there's people like me!

So far...

1. Lady Dior w GH
2. Gucci patent nude guccisima clutch
3. Valentino rockstud patent nude handbag
4. Ferragamo Sofia tricolor block (limited edition!! &#128541
5. Bottega Veneta brown large hobo
6. Gucci red guccisima leather wallet
7. Kate Spade PVC white woven bag (perfect for beach days and riding my bike)

Aside from bags..
1 mink wrap, Russian mink
1 LV shiny scarf/shawl
1 nude Louboutin new simple 100
1 Jimmy Choo crown glitter pumps
1 Miu Miu smoking slippers
1 Tory Burch runway wedges
1 Miu Miu headband (pearls and crystal 2 row)

I am planning on buying a beige Chanel GST with gold hardware this month...then I'm done for awhile. I swear!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Nm


----------



## pamela112878

I love all the bags everyone is posting!

Here are the most recent 5 that I have purchased:

1) Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip in black
2) Coach New Willis in Black
3) Coach Romy in Saddle
4) Louis Vuitton Batignolles (the rectangular shape)
5) Marc Jacobs Blake in Green


----------



## Yoish

1. 12A black le boy medium lambskin SHW
2. Denim le boy  medium SHW
3. Black Quilted Lambskin Aged mini
4. Red Stingray Mini BOY
5. 13S Chanel Classic Lamskin (A6604)
6. 12P Chanel Westminster pearl medium  

7. 12A calfskin classic flap 
8. 13S easy caviar cobalt blue
9. 13SC hanel Pink Iridescent Caviar Suede Jumbo Double Flap Classic


----------



## mtstmichel

Chloe Marcie in hollyberry

I'm proud of myself for only getting one bag this year but there is still another 5 months to go. LOL


----------



## Love Of My Life

The most recent Dior Samourai bag


----------



## aja m

1. Too hot to handle, mbmj
2. Gold coast lilou, kate spade
3. Chanel gst
4. Michael Kors-megan
5. Michael Kors-colgate


----------



## Luvdabags

LV Delightful
LV Neverfull DE and DA
Longchamp - large Fuschia
Longchamp - large expandable navy
RM 5 zip Mini MAC
Kate Spade Wellesley clutch


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hmm....ok:

1) mini Coach satchel
2) mini Coach saffiano satchel (a gift, does that count)
3) large Coach Phoebe bag
4) Coach Madison Isabelle bag
5) Coach mini tanner
6) mini Coach gathered leather bag
7) vintage Dior satin evening clutch
8) vintage Dior red shoulder bag
9) new Dior Panarea tote in red
10) new Yves Saint Laurent clutch in black patent leather

I need to stop!!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Prada saffiano lux double zip tote black
Celine phantom in beige 
3.1 Phillip Lim Medium Pashli fuchsia 
3.1 Phillip Lim mini pashli blue leopard 
Louis Vuitton Speedy 30


----------



## JennyErin

Linea Pelle Alex Zip Speedy 
Gustto Andrea
Alexander Wang Rockie
Longchamp Le Pliage long handle and
Longchamp Le Pliage short handle

And I'm planning to add either a Rebecca Minkoff Mini 5 Zip or an Alexander Wang Mini Brenda before the end of the year


----------



## janenuqui

Back on this topic to add to the 11 bags in my previous post:

- Coach Madison Juliette in Peony
- Coach laser cut Ashley in orange or coral (i have no idea about the designer shade!)
- Coach Madison Sabrina in gold
- Gucci Diana bamboo tote
- Loewe Amazona 28 in powder pink
- Brahmin Louise Rose Satchel in Toasted Almond
- Prada Bicolor Saffiano bag (I forget thr number just now)
- Toscano snakeskin embossed satchel

... And I think I'm not done yet. Still considering whether I need a Balenciaga or Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## jules 8

Black Balenciaga first


----------



## QuelleFromage

I've only been a little bad....my ode to colour when I realized ALL my bags were beige and black:

Clare Vivier Escale duffel in navy
Louis Vuitton Epi Alma (yellow, I love Almas)
Dareen Hakim Le Parisienne clutch (green w/ snake)
Foley & Corinna mid city tote, Cobalt
Prada Saffiano double zip in nude (ok, no colour there)
ummm.... Hermès Kelly 28 in Rouge H

I would feel SO "enabled" by everyone here  if the last one had not been a bit of a splurge :shame:


----------



## bpm5323

YSL diagonal clutch
Prada twin pocket tote
Stella crossbody 
PS11 tiny
and I feel like I am definitely forgetting something!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

YSL BDJ clutch in black patent leather
YSL Y clutch in black textured leather
LV Neverfull GM in damier ebene
LV Speedy 35 in damier azur


----------



## vink

vink said:


> 2 Lady Dior, one in baby blue, another one in coral claire
> 1 Miss Dior in powder pink
> 1 Chanel mini 7" square in stripe dark pink
> 3 Korapin (I keep only one of these coz 2 were meant to give to my brothers as a gift.  Now, we have a pack.  )
> 1 PS1 in graphic print
> 3 Charles and Keith
> And I have 1 Chanel jumbo coming my way.
> 
> I think I can allow myself only 2 more after all these since I have planned to buy one more on my trip this August. I hope I have good enough self control by then.
> 
> It's kinda frightening to actually see how many I have bought this year so far.



Just got another Coach PVC duffle for a trip since my old one broke.


----------



## megt10

About 10, yikes.


----------



## ilovebags112233

GIVENCHY - April 2013
BALENCIAGA - June 2013

By the last quarter of the year, I must have my GOYARD or CELINE MINI LUGGAGE


----------



## Annanson0306

Chanel PST Black with GHW & Balenciaga mini pompon black .


----------



## Yuki85

Celine Mini Luggage in January 
Prada new Vitello-Daino-Collection in May 
Milli Millu The Vienna in July 
Prada Saffiano in July


----------



## joycee71

1.
LV Neverful MM DE (love it!)
2.
LV Stresa GM ( not for me, selling it ), able to make a purchase before its sold out and also the main reason why I rushed to buy it, but then when I got a hold of it, not for me, but it is such a precious purse, so well made and roomy but Damier Azur is not for me 
3.
Balenciaga part time giant 21 in black ( not sure if I ll keep it or sell it )
4.
Kooba Chris in 2 different color ( love,love the luggage color but the forest green still im not so sure)-- 
5. 
Dooney and Burke crossbody in black
6.
Michael Kors, cross body


----------



## aizecarla

Just started buying bags this June. Bought AW Rockie, RM Swing Bag, Chloe Paraty (All in 2 months, a little too much for me LOL).


----------



## Vix74

Oh god, I've bought another couple of bags since I banned myself for the rest of the year LOL, pointless ban! This year, I've gone crazy on vintage items on eBay and some new pieces off Net-A-Porter and TheOutNet...

Black patent leather Chanel small tote
LV Full Noe
LV Monogram pochette
LV blue Epi pochette
LV red Epi wallet
Lauren Merkin burgundy clutch
DKNY two tone tote 
Dior canvas crossbody bag


----------



## Mad is bags

I bought:

Chanel GST in maroon
Coach bag in blue
LV Hampstead
Medium Longchamp tote in black
Prada wallet


----------



## Schuholic

I just started buying bags this year. Got my first one in March, the Chloe Paraty in black. Followed by the Miu Miu Bow Bag in pomice in April, Michael Kors Selma in pearl gray in Mai and Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac in Fire engine in June. 

I will buy only one more bag this year (well at least one premier) and it will be a Givenchy. Still debating between Antigona and Lucrezia. It's a hard desicion....


----------



## emilymg

ZERO!!  But maybe it because I don't have any money lol

I bought four last year so I didn't really need any this year. However my boyfriend said he would treat me to something nice.. so we will see hehe.


----------



## maylove

Zero bags!!!! And one wallet.. But that doesn't count right &#128527;


----------



## melvel

January - none
February - none
March - none
April - none
May - none
June - 1 (Mulberry Alexa in Chocolate)
July - 4 (Givenchy Pandora Tricolor, Chloe Paraty Medium Celtic Night, Goyard St. Louis PM in Black/Gold and Zara small messenger roll-up bag)
August - 5 (Rebecca Minkoff MAC in Chocolate)

I purchased a lot of bags in June/July because I spent a holiday in London/Paris and could not control myself!


----------



## qualitymama

This is a new addiction for me and I am too practical to get too many too fast or so I'd like to say...  I bit the bullet last November and purchased my first Coach but I was coveting a MZ Wallace at the time and so this year I purchased two.
In March I purchased an MZ Wallace Hayley in Indigo at their Easter Egg Hunt and then last week snagged a MZ Wallace Belle in Almond on sale.  I'd like to think one more before the end of 2013.  Eyeing MZ Wallace Paige in Black for my next one.


----------



## cherrycookies

I only started to buy designer bags again last year. Had a phrase of materialistic consumerism is evil - blah blah & sold all my designer bags years ago. 

Started buying brandless bags but found them falling apart easily ESP the faux leather ones. That renewed my faith in designer bags. 

This year, I have bought 4 Chanel bags ( 2 vintage, waiting to receive them ) & still looking to buy 1 more before swimming over to ban Island till the end of the year!


----------



## bakeacookie

Broke my ban and bought a bag at Nordstrom Rack and through thrifting. 

Total of 3 so far this year.


----------



## iseebearbears

'only' two Chanels.. I think


----------



## clu13

2013 was quiet - LV Siracusa GM, Chanel Reissue tote, pink chanel cosmetic case (i use it as a clutch) and preloved ivorie LV Montaigne bowler PM


----------



## pringirl

Omg none this year!


----------



## jules 8

Only 1 LV so far this year...but several Coaches, Dooneys, Kate Spades, and MK


----------



## floflocat

I went "a bit" overboard this year... with Rebecca Minkoff's:
MAC
Wallet on a chain
Covet Satchel
Mini Mini Mam
Nikki
Carson

RM is so additive!!


----------



## mamahandbagmn

Speedy 30 Damier Ebene - 
Totally MM Monogram 
Michael Kors Wallet in Orange
Rebecca Minkoff My Goodies Pouch in hot pink
Rebecca Minkoff Wallet on Chain 

Last week I purchased a Gucci Limited Edition Valentine Hearts Boston from Ebay. But is not feeling too good about the authencity of bag, need to get it verified. This one has been one of my wants for a while and is hard to find. So hoping its authentic. if not going to return it. 

Just today 8/13 I bought a Ted Baker bow matinee in Deep pink. My 1st Ted Baker purchase. Have always been wanting one. They're too cute! 

So no more buying handbags unless I receive them as gifts.


----------



## dreamingisfree

Just 2!

Kate Spade Little Minka
Alexander Wang Rocco


----------



## MrGoyard

1. LV Speedy 35 Damier Ebene
2. LV Speedy 40 Mon Monogram
3. 3.1 Phillip Lim 31 Hour Bag

3 in total!


----------



## Sweetpea19

I found my love for handbags this year for sure!

1. RM Mab mini in cream
2. RM Mab mini in turquoise 
3. RM mini 5 zip in lavender 
4. MK large selma satchel in neon pink
5. MK medium selma satchel in neon pink/black color block 
6. MK selma messenger in neon pink
7. MK selma messenger in neon yellow
8. MK NS Hamilton in black with silver hw
9. Longchamp le pliage expandable tote in cyclamen
10. Longchamp le pliage expandable tote in black
11. Longchamp Planetes medium tote in black

However out of this bunch I sold my RM mab mini in tourquise, my MK large selma in neon pink, and I'm planning to return the MK Hamilton this week since I'm already planning my biggest purchase in November with the release of the LV neo NF


----------



## prettycitygirl

So far:

1.  Coach Mini Tanner 
2.  CK Key Saffiano Satchel (purchased 3-colors since I like them so much, so that's 2-5.)
5.  Chanel 0-Series Vintage Med Double Flap
6.  Chanel Vintage Chevron Double Flap in Med

Six bags so far....not bad!  I buy what I love!


----------



## masrosa3436

5 so far; luv second-hand bags/used
1) green nylon  and separate white nylon totes from thrift shop
2) kelly green scaly tote from Bealls outlet
3) black gold-studded  bag from thrift store
4) Lv multicolor bowling ball bag shape; thrift pickup


----------



## grace04

I've bought three bags this year:
Michael Kors Jet Set tote 
Jimmy Choo small Rachel Hobo bag
Coach Legacy Duffle 

Think I did pretty good this year; I didn't get too many bags, but I got bags I really like!


----------



## duodavesgirl

Two:
Balenciaga Dark Night City with mRGH
Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac in Charcoal


----------



## krism805

In order:

Jan - Gucci Red Boston 

March - Gucci Cystal Princy Tote

June - Gucci Brown Abbey

July - Sam Edelman Satchel

August - LV Neverfull Epi (returned) ,LV Ikat, Chanel PST


----------



## loewejess

2013:

Longchamp LePliage Medium Short Handle in Lilac
Cambridge Satchel 13" in Neon Yellow
Michael Kors Tilda Clutch in Cadet Blue
LV Speedy 30 (Damier Ebene)

Still looking for Hermes Herbag Zip in Orange =)


----------



## scrpo83

For 2013 - 3 so far

1. Coach Denim Poppy Glam Tote
2. Coach North South Saffiano Tote
3. Longchamp Le Pliage Large


----------



## mutedfaith

What was meant to be a good year changed very fast! I redid my entire collection, sold 36 bags and bought these bags in place of the ones gone. A part from a Marc Jacobs Large Single and another Prada BN1801, this is my entire collection now 

Under $200
Oroton Vintage Tote
Oroton Entourage N/S Tote
Oroton Entourage E/W Tote

Over $200
Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Hillier Hobo

Over $500
Prada BN1801
Prada BN1786
Louis Vuitton Epi Alma PM (Gift from my Mum )


----------



## cherrycookies

Chanel:
1 cameilla red WOC
1 m/l classic caviar flap
1 vintage lambskin camera bag
1 vintage lambskin tote

1 LC

Am not buying anymore bags for a loooong time!


----------



## Riezky

Bag addiction finally got me this year...

Coach:

Penny (UV and black cherry)
Lindsey (teal croc and black chevron)
Isabelle (persimmon and magenta)
black Pinnacle lady bag
black City tote 
crimson patent Mini Willis
cognac Mini Tanner

Also waiting on a couple RM MABs :ban:


----------



## Le Lion

I did a really good job this year:

1. LV Neverfull MM Azur
2. Celine Phantom in Emerald 

Yay


----------



## MelanieJoyce

Speedy b30 DE, mono Eva Clutch, LV pomme de Amor Vernis Alma =)


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Coach Metallic Leather Lindsay
Coach Legacy Leather Duffle
Coach Heritage Stripe tote
Coach Signature Tote 
Coach Legacy Leather Rory

Only a handful, so I've been a good girl this year.


----------



## mandabear

Coach Molly (colorblock navy blue, fuchsia, and brown)
RM MAC (Woven gray with neon yellow)
Longchamp Le Pliage long handled shopping tote in Bilberry


----------



## bellus

Only one bag bought this year...
Roberto cavlli from his class collection


----------



## BagsNBaubles

1. Chanel black crossbody bag.
2. Rebecca Minkoff wallet on chain (I love the functionality but it's a piece of junk, I want to replace w/the Prada version)
3. Kate Spade road trip clutch

It's been a very diverse bag year for me!


----------



## Norm.Core

Purchased: Only one -- Jil Sander black utility bag. I stalked it for months.

Traded: Balenciaga black suede Besace. Old school from 03. 

Every year, I've gotten better and better about not buying. It's a slow process but I've been more into selling my bags actually. I'm aiming to only keep 5 in the end -- survival of the fittest.


----------



## Lena186

bellus said:


> Only one bag bought this year...
> Roberto cavlli from his class collection
> 
> 
> View attachment 2310005



I've seen this bag it's so beautiful was thinking about getting one but ended up with a burgundy one since I needed the color. Congrats


----------



## happenstance

6, though one was a gift....

1. Kate Spade Large Alexander Avenue Catalina in Black
2. Kate Spade Gold Coast Georgina in Cashew
3. Kate Spade Large Gold Coast Maryanne in black
4. Rebecca Minkoff Morning after Clutch in Black with a electric blue zip
5. Rebecca Minkoff Morning after Bag in Navy
6. Rebecca Minkoff Morning after Bag in Charcoal

I'm on a bag ban now . I've never owned any designer handbags until this year!


----------



## Yuki85

1. Pappa Bag Modalu
2. Mini Luggage tri colored 
3. Prada Vitello-Daino-Collection
4. Prada BN 1786
5. The Vienna from Milli Millu


----------



## mkpurselover

OMG, too many to count:  All with silver hardware!

Michael Kors:  4 Hamiltons in Zinnia, Cadet, Red, and Pomegranate, 1 Knox in turq, 1 gray satchel, 1 gray croc Selma, 1 black grommet wristlet, 1 turq jet set tote (a gift to my niece).

Rebecca Minkoff, 1 bright turq Cupid, 1 Peri blue MAB, 1 wine mini MAB

AND most recent:  LV Alma pm epi in figue

So that's 13 I recall off the top of my head, hope I didn't forget any!


----------



## AnnaKar

Funny thing, I thought I would buy almost none this year (I bought two Mulberrys just December 2012). So, now it's September and I have bought... let's count... five so far and I think I may yet buy one (or two!) more. Well, in my defence, two of my this years purchases are tiny bags (Mulberry mini flower bag and LV Pochette Accessoires) and one otherwise not that expensive (MBMJ).
If I hadn't fallen for LV this year I wouldn't have bought this much, I admit. But now, there may be yet something to come...


----------



## housewivesfan

I have been bad this summer,  but in my defense all but one were pre-loved or on sale - 2 pre-loved Chanels, a medallion tote and an upside down tote, one Balencegia messenger (on sale @ TJ Maxx for $400) and a new Marc Jacobs Single.  I am now on a ban until my next birthday ( it's s big one so I am saving for a Chanel classic flap).


----------



## leechiyong

I've been a handbag lover for years, but only gotten the serious bug again in the past couple months. It's the mini trend. I've bought an MK Mini Hamilton in Luggage an TB Shrunken Square Tote in Electric Eel.

The one's still left on my list are a DVF Mini 440 and Reed Krakoff Micro Boxer.  I'm contemplating a Coach Mini Tanner as well. I've not been allottiing funds for purses, so it's mainly have to have purchases in my future or bargains, otherwise a Celine Nano would be on the list too.


----------



## janenuqui

janenuqui said:


> - Coach Madison Juliette in Peony
> - Coach laser cut Ashley in orange or coral (i have no idea about the designer shade!)
> - Coach Madison Sabrina in gold
> - Gucci Diana bamboo tote
> - Loewe Amazona 28 in powder pink
> - Brahmin Louise Rose Satchel in Toasted Almond
> - Prada Bicolor Saffiano bag (I forget thr number just now)
> - Toscano snakeskin embossed satchel
> 
> ... And I think I'm not done yet. Still considering whether I need a Balenciaga or Dooney & Bourke.



Yup, I'm back again.

I sold my Prada Bicolor Saffiano bag to purchase:

- Balenciaga City G21 in Raisin
- Dooney & Bourke mini satchel
- Coach Lizard Madison Sadie
- Proenza Schouler PS1 medium in Plum
- Michael Kors Hamilton saffiano in purple
- Treesje Marmont in black suede

And I think I'm finally done. The Bal bag was the very last one and after getting it, I don't think I want any more. That and the PS1 are the two most awesome handbags that I own!


----------



## bagaholic_

I've purchased the following so far:

* Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in black
* Prada Boston Medium in black
* Louis Vuitton Galliera GM
* Louis Vuitton Palermo GM (re bought it because my old one was just too dirty for me)
* Louis Vuitton Alma MM
* Céline Black Croc Embossed Trapeze
* Céline Watersnake skin with taupe suede flaps Trapeze

Next on my list are:

* Chanel Maxi Jumbo Flap in black w/gh
* Chanel XL GST in black w/gh
* Chandl XL GST in burgundy w/sh
* Givenchy Croc Embossed Antigona
* Givenchy Antigona in beige s/pdh
* Givenchy Antigona in orange w/sh
* Hermes Birkin 35 in geranium w/gh
* Céline Trapeze in Vermillion
* Céline luggage in red


----------



## ladysarah

I just bought ONE bag this year. I am amazed - as considering the amount of time I devote, brainwashing myself on this forum - it is rather remarkable.... I bought it in march and I have been using it as a daily spring / summer bag. Will need a new one for the winter though...


----------



## phoebeM

I used to be non-selective about handbags, never paying more than $80 on any of them. Then I noticed I need to buy like 3 bags a year because the quality of those no name bags are so horrible. So this year I decided to get some sturdier bags instead.  So far, I've bought: 

2 Kate Spade leather hobo (both as presents for my mom because they are not as heavy as other leather bags).
2 COACH (a British Tan Park leather Hobo and a mahogany leather duffle)
1 Cole Haan Village Convertible in black leather
1 Foley+Corinna Kami mini in Oak leather (this "mini" is huge!)
1 MbMJ Too Hot to Handle Satchel in dark teal - very good leather.
1 TUMI Chelsea zip around Continental wallet in black
1 COACH Park leather Accordian zip wallet in black

I'd like to get a Coach Phoebe in dark plume, then I think that will be enough mid-range handbags to last several years.

If I can save up some serious money, I would love to get a Mulberry and a Balenciaga City.


----------



## pale_septembre

I've bought:
1. LV Speedy 30 in Monogram
2. LV Neverfull MM in DE
3. LV Organizer in Monogram
4. LV Eva Clutch in DE

I've sold: 
1. Juicy Couture white satchel
2. Coach shoulder bag in black
3. Fendi shoulder bag
4. Marc by Marc Jacobs hobo in gold
5. Kate Spade patent leather wallet in black


----------



## favoritehandbag

nice thread. got a chanel maxi this year , speedy 30,35. and lv alma gm rouge fauviste. enjoy your bags everyone.


----------



## 2shai_

Haven't been back on this thread for some time now and looking back at my two previous posts, I was surely out of my mind then. Since the last post I have only bought a pre-owned Givenchy which was last October, so technically I have not bought a single bag this year! 



2shai_ said:


> I've been doing really well this year compared to  last year. I bought a shocking 20 bags last year! This year I bought 3,  one Givenchy pandora which I returned and the two Balenciagas days  which I sold because I realized I didn't need so many bags! And in total  I also sold 6 bags!





2shai_ said:


> I've been totally possessed this year haha.
> 
> Bought 17 bags Yikes!
> 11 Balenciagas (6 of which I sold since)
> 3 Celines (2 of which I sold since)
> 1 Chanel (sold)
> 2 Givenchy (both sold)
> 
> In total 6 new bags this year I've still kept.
> 
> But at the same time sold off 18 bags to fund the purchases which isn't that bad I suppose
> SOLD
> 10 Balenciagas
> 2 Celines
> 2 Chanel
> 4 Givenchy


----------



## Love Of My Life

I love bags.. so when they strike my fancy I look to buy mostly minaudieres


----------



## jumika

ah what a great question

until a year ago i was a happy low end although a bit selective bag lover
then i found purseblog and purseforum 
as ladysarah says above, i subjected myself to a daily and utterly enjoyable purse brainwashing

and now only a year later, i own:
- coach willis mini
- prada saffiano mini crossbody
- lv speedy 25 bandouliere
- ferragamo sofia satchel

today i bought two more bags

and the journey is only beginning :sunnies


----------



## Jesssh

Jesssh said:


> 2 in 2013: The Rebecca Minkoff purseforum satchel (black) and a Coach Bleecker Business tote in Ocean! That one arrives Friday. Can't wait!



I added 3 Coach Penny purses, so 5 total. No more for this year. 

Penny Purses are Robin's Egg Blue, Black Studded, and Navy Leather with coral/navy/chambray striped fabric (very resort/nautical ).

Guess I've had a blue bag obsession this year.

Also got a large black faux-saffiano tote from Target for $15. That one shouldn't count. It's a "car-bag".


----------



## rainrowan

1) Frye Deborah goatskin distressed tote, slate
2) Kors Hamilton east/west, black patent
3) LV Noe large monogram, preowned.
4) Kors Jet Set travel tote, brown signature
5) Frye Brooke drawstring, burnt red

My favorites of this year's purchases are my FRYE bags, due to the scrumptious leathers.
I told my dh that the Frye drawstring was my "last purchase of the year".


----------



## vink

2 Lady Dior, one in baby blue, another one in coral claire
1 Miss Dior in powder pink
1 Chanel mini 7" square in stripe dark pink
3 Korapin (I keep only one of these coz 2 were meant to give to my brothers as a gift.  Now, we have a pack.  )
1 PS1 in graphic print
4 Charles and Keith 
1 Chanel jumbo 
1 Dior Granville tote
1 Miss Dior pouch 
1 Prada mini messenger 
1 canvas tote

Somehow, the canvas tote is my favorite buy of the year.  I love it a lot and practically live in it.


----------



## Euromutt86

Two Hamilton's, a MK wrislet, and a Mark Cross! I just started buying purses this summer! Looks like I have some catching up to do...


----------



## Sassyjgm

I have purchased 2 bags: Coach Small Phoebe in Scarlet, and arriving on Dec 11th my first Michael Kors,....the large Odette with grommets. I'm so excited.


----------



## Archipelago

-Miu Miu Vitello Lux bow in cameo
-Rebecca Minkoff Cupid mini in leopard calf
-Stella McCartney Falabella Foldover in black 
-Alexander Wang Marion in black with rose gold


----------



## nycmamaofone

For me, I've been bad this year:

Chanel black caviar jumbo ghw
Chanel black patent mini
Chanel black caviar WOC
Prada wallet on strap in gray

Hubby usually puts a tight leash on me with the bags so this list is remarkable.


----------



## 2pmhottest

too many...not sure if it's a good thing or not ..lol


----------



## 2pmhottest

Euromutt86 said:


> Two Hamilton's, a MK wrislet, and a Mark Cross! I just started buying purses this summer! Looks like I have some catching up to do...


quite the collection you have there!


----------



## qualitymama

I'm new to collecting bags this year.  I bought my first last black Friday, 2012.  Since then I collected 4 bags:
Coach - black patent hobo (not sure of the name) in 11/12
MZ Wallace - Hayley in indigo in 3/13
MZ Wallace - Belle in almond in 8/13
MZ Wallace - Frankie in magnet in 12/13


----------



## Juniper10

Bought

1.  Prada saffiano 1844
2.  Rochas Leti tri zip
3. LV Eva
4.  Preloved chanel ml classic.
5. ZacPosen eartha east west in black and silver
6.  MK Sloan, white shw, little crystals
7.  LV speedy b 35
8. Ferragamo betulla medium tote
9. 2 zara city office totes
10 preloved RM affair


Sold or will be selling

1. LV speedy 30 de
2. LV westminster gm
4. LV insolence charm
5. LV multicolore cosmetic case
--  Balenciaga city Bois de rose
--  LV speedy 30 da
Balenciaga sorbet city
 Balenciaga blu lavande town
LV epi alma

Basically, I diversified my collection in 2013.


----------



## Arailah

I did a complete closet overhaul and sold a bunch of my old purses.  Including a few old coaches and a bunch of Vera Bradley.  

Turned around and purchased what I felt was quality over the quantity that I previously had (even though I still dig Coach and Vera, they were just taking up space).  

So I have purchased these pre-loved beauties:

Marc Jacobs Sophia in Cream (reselling - light colors make me anxious)
Cole Haan Village Soft Rouched N/S Hobo (reselling - too big)
Cole Haan Phoebe Small 
Cole Haan Village Soft Rouched E/W Satchel
Fossil Leather "knock-around" (Not sure what it is)
Fossil Explorer Flap
Kooba Linda
Kooba Ava
Lucky Brand Abbey Road
Kooba Something-or-Another
Francesco Biasia Hot Stuff Hobo
Francesco Biasia Shoulder of Some Sort

Bought New:
Kooba Leroy on Sale  Woo Hoo!


----------



## All Smiles

I've had a dior kind of year with
1. Dior granville in Black deer hide
2. louis vuitton sophia coppola calf bag in cherry
3. Dior Panerea in Orange
4. Lady dior medium in lambskin rose poudre

So much for a 2013 bag ban hehe


----------



## Aluxe

Very pleased that I only purchased 2 bags this year

- Celine Phantom
- Chanel Maxi (228) Take Away

I sold at least 4 bags from my collection and plan on getting rid of maybe 1 or 2 more in 2014. I may buy a bag in 2014 but I feel my collecting (AKA buying) days are done.



Oops, I bought 3 bags actually, so it was - 
- Celine Cabas Tote
- Celine Phantom
- Chanel Maxi (228) Take Away


----------



## Aluxe

Aluxe said:


> Gosh,* bought and returned a Chanel Maxi Take Away '12*,
> purchased a pvc tote from Last Call (returned because it had a stinky smell),
> bought and kept a blue straw-woven clutch from Target,
> bought and kept a pink Fendi wallet on chain,
> bought and sold a Givenchy mini Pandora, bought and kept a Celine large box,
> bought and returned (same day) a blue medium Givenchy panda.
> 
> I'm doing much better this year than last but I do not want to buy another bag this year. I don't have room for anymore and my wallet needs a break.




Life is so funny, I bought and returned a bag only to buy it again over a year later


----------



## karmallory

Spent almost my entire "Yearly Bag Fund" on doing lots of traveling this year, so my list is short! (But the traveling experience was worth it!!!)

1. LV Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene (Perfect for my everyday work-to-gym routine)
2. Dooney & Bourke Crossbody Pochette in Black Nylon w/ Brown Leather (the perfect tiny bag for zoo trips or the like. Great for when you're doing a lot of walking.)

I plan on exclusively expanding my LV collection in 2014. Can't wait!


----------



## luvshanel43

I just bought a Christian Dior saddle bag
And a Balenciaga city:
My husband is buying me my first Chanel wallet

Also he is looking to buy me a matching Chanel

Bag!!!!


----------



## Shopping@Sale

*I've Purchased Six Handbags This Year, So I Haven't Been Too Naughty. 

Longchamp Medium Le Pliage Tote ($115.00)
Brahmin Annabelle Anaconda Satchel ($118.00)
Coach Madison Leopard Print Handbag ($104.00)
Coach 9300 Companion Bag ($14.00)
Dooney & Bourke Nile Tote ($59.00)
Dooney & Bourke Zebra East/West Purse ($34.00)

Total Of Approximately ($444.00)*


----------



## missarewa

LV Epi Alma in January
Prada Double Zip Saff tote in June
Gucci Emily in October

:banned: for all of 2014!


----------



## Euromutt86

2pmhottest said:


> quite the collection you have there!



Haha! Thanks! I'm adding! Just bought another Hamilton in Zinnia!


----------



## Euromutt86

Shopping@Sale said:


> *I've Purchased Six Handbags This Year, So I Haven't Been Too Naughty.
> 
> Longchamp Medium Le Pliage Tote ($115.00)
> Brahmin Annabelle Anaconda Satchel ($118.00)
> Coach Madison Leopard Print Handbag ($104.00)
> Coach 9300 Companion Bag ($14.00)
> Dooney & Bourke Nile Tote ($59.00)
> Dooney & Bourke Zebra East/West Purse ($34.00)
> 
> Total Of Approximately ($444.00)*



You did good!


----------



## Serva1

Salvatore Ferragamo in astrakan ( black lambfur)
LV Artsy in python
Fendi Villa Borghese Selleria bag
Céline Trapeze in black pebbled leather with black suede wings
Céline Trapeze in python and calfskin
Hèrmes Birkin etoupe 35cm phw

Bought 6 bags for myself and several LV bags as presents to my nieces


----------



## teachgirl789

Darn it, I've overdone it &#128532;writing this will help me to enforce a ban this sale season!
2013 purchases:

Louis Vuitton Galliera PM (now discontinued)

YSL clutch patent nude

YSL clutch patent green (later sold)

Louis Vuitton Totally Azur GM (now discontinued)

Chanel Flap black lambskin GHW (seasonal)

Chanel Jumbo classic flap black caviar SHW

Gucci Soho hobo leather black

3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli large cobalt


----------



## Floriana_i

This year I bought :
- Louis Vuitton epi leather mm ( from my b/f)
- lady dior large red lambskin  

I always limit a max 2 handbag per year


----------



## cherrycookies

2013:
1 Chanel m/l flap GHW caviar + wallet + sunglasses + Rolex watch
2 vintage Chanel bags - camera bag & tote
1 Celine nano 
2 Lv SLG - mini LE pochette & toiletry pouch 19
2 H kellys - black Togo 32 & red Epsom 28 + various H goodies - 2 wallets, chain, twillies, shawl & 1 h hour watch 

Wow, this definitely sobered me up! No more buying of anything frivolous. Have my eye on a Constance but given it's so hard to get, it will be a long while before I spend $$$ on such luxury items again! I don't even want to total up how much I have spent!


----------



## lapurse

1. Tods D bag
2. Chanel WOC (classic caviar ghw)
3. Goyards St.Louis Tote PM
4. LV Sarah wallet (vernis in rouge fauviste)
5. Bottega Venetta large Ebano venetta


----------



## Sassyjgm

Scarlet Coach Small Phoebe 
                     and 
Black Michael Kors Odette w/ Grommets


----------



## bakeacookie

2 LVs 
2 Phillip lim for target
1 Kate Spade
1 Aspinal of London 

6 in 2013. 

I'm so banned for 2014.


----------



## clu13

LV Siracusa GM (February) 
Preloved LV epi ivorie Montaigne bowler pm (February)
Chanel reissue tote (June)
Michael Kors Miranda Tote (November)
Chanel Just mademoiselle (December)

One LV more purchased planned on 12/27 as Xmas gift - tbd


----------



## Mariapia

Barbara Rihl nylon and leather bag  
Ceannis purple lamb tote
Gerard Darel 24h quilted taupe bag
Marc by Marc Jacobs nylon tote
Sonia Rykiel Charmaing Line brown tote

All on sale.


----------



## platinum_babie

Last year I got one mbmj hillier and one mbmj karlie
This year:
- Balenciaga City mGH: $1800
- Chloe Paraty (pre-loved from friend): $600
- Balenciaga mini city mGH (gift from bf): $1200
- 2 mbmj key pouch (ebay and bonanza pre-owned): $40
- 1 coach wristlet (ebay pre-owned): $10

If you don't count the gift: $2450
If you do, $3650 just on handbags and accessories this year


I feel guilty and a little sick to my stomach yet i still want an RM Mac...


----------



## rea11yb0red

-Celine Mini Luggage
-RM leather pouch
-MBMJ Natasha (only because it was on sale for $150)

Saving for my first Chanel next year!


----------



## grapegravity

-MBMJ Natasha in meteorite
-Hermes Birkin 35 in sulfur
-Hermes Evelyn in blue hydra
-Kate spade tote in orange
-phillip lim large pashli in cobalt
-lv Stephen sprouse neverfull in rose

And lots of hermes scarves and jewelery...


----------



## Ibabyxhoney

1. Chanel GST caviar black SHW 
2. Chanel patent leather black SHW jumbo
3. Chanel metallic gold lambskin WOC
4. Chanel beige caviar medium GHW (hope to buy soon)********
Bought all in 5 months. I went a lil chanel crazy!!!!


----------



## wobertow

Chanel cc crave
Chanel county chic
Fendi mamma baguette
Kate spade diaper bag
Givenchy micro nightingale (waiting to be delivered)
Chanel paros biarritz (waiting to be delivered)

Now i need to work extra hard next year to finance this addiction!


----------



## coucou chanel

I admire you. I need to do the same!



Floriana_i said:


> This year I bought :
> - Louis Vuitton epi leather mm ( from my b/f)
> - lady dior large red lambskin
> 
> I always limit a max 2 handbag per year


----------



## yinnieC

I bought 3 this year. 

Chanel camelia WOC and m/l classic bag 
LV alma PM in DE 

When I was in Uni, I limited myself to bags that cost less than $30. Now that I have started full-time job this year, I splurge on big purchases. I have always wanted quality bags that will last me years. Back in Uni days, I literally had to throw bags away after using for a couple of months as they fell apart. Anyway, I'm going to limit myself to 2 bags per year because I want to put some savings towards buying a house in a couple of years.


----------



## CoachCruiser

This is embarrassing. I just totaled up my bags...and while I didn't get all of the "premier" designers this year (the Valentinos and Diors were purchased from consignment shops in 2012), pretty much all of my Coach bags were purchased in 2013.

My bags so far

Premier:

	Valentino Garavani: black rose/mesh leather bag
	Valentino Garavani: mini neon green chain lambskin crossbody
	Dior: vintage red shoulder bag
	Dior: vintage pink sequined evening bag
	Saint Laurent: YSL Belle du Jour clutch
	Saint Laurent: red mini (duffle 3) bag
	Chanel: grey lambskin half-moon wallet-on-chain (woc)

Contemporary:

Coach:
	Madison small Sadie glitter lizard bag
	Madison large Sadie hot pink/red saffiano leather bag
	Madison Carrie Croc embossed satchel in rust red
	Madison Carrie satchel in pearl pink
	Madison small Phoebe in orange spice
	Madison small Phoebe in midnight oak
	Madison chain crossbody in glitter python
	Large Gathered Leather in cappuccino
	Legacy Studded Leather Haley (black w/brass studs)
	Pinnacle Borough Bag in pebbled leather (alpine moss)
	Mini satchel in saffiano leather (black)
	Mini Poppy blue leather trim satchel
	Vintage Equestrian zip slim crossbody (chocolate brown)

I love ALL of the above and....I think I need to STOP. (And I still LOOK at bags in stores???!!!! What the heck??!!!) :shame:


----------



## Euromutt86

Floriana_i said:


> This year I bought :
> - Louis Vuitton epi leather mm ( from my b/f)
> - lady dior large red lambskin
> 
> I always limit a max 2 handbag per year



I think I'll have to do this so I can save up!


----------



## jewel2013

I bought 17 bags this year.

3 Louis Vuitton
3 Marc by Marc Jacobs
3 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Burberry
1 Chloe
1 Badgley Mischka
1 Vince Camuto
1 Pour La Victoire
1 Charles Jourdan
1 Frye
1 Sam Edelman


----------



## PrincessCypress

2013 bag purchases, in chronological order:

UGG - Black Quinn Hobo
Brahmin - Black Anytime Tote
Brahmin - Party Red Mini Arno Tote
Brahmin - Clay Vittoria Rose Satchel
Brahmin - Azalea Pink Vittoria Rose Satchel
Balenciaga - White First RH
Balenciaga - Cornflower First RH
Balenciaga - Rose Bruyere Day RH
Chanel - Black Hobo Tassel
Hermès - Brown Twilly GP TPM
Hermès - Orange Picotin PM
Hermès - Cassis Garden Party PM

12 bags total. Thinking of selling the first 5, but maybe I'll hold on to the Black Brahmin for bad weather days.


----------



## Jen123

I *think* it's safe to post what I have bought this year now that there's only a week left

1 bal city
1 givenchy wallet

I am so proud of myself, I have been following my only 1 expensive bag per year rule - since 2009!!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Jen123 said:


> I *think* it's safe to post what I have bought this year now that there's only a week left
> 
> 1 bal city
> 1 givenchy wallet
> 
> I am so proud of myself, I have been following my only 1 expensive bag per year rule - since 2009!!



Wow, I'm so impressed!


----------



## ninakt

Only three:
Fendi 2jours
Vintage phyton chluch
Vintage canvas monogram Alma

Next year I try to limit myself even more, I already have too many handbags.


----------



## SpeedyLady37

- Alma PM in Gres and Cyan
- Speedy Blue Kusama 
- 2 clutches from Shopbop
- Eva Damier Azur (sold)
- Kate Spade Georgina (donated)
- Tory Burch Thea Chain (donated) 

The only bags I want for 2014 are:
- Alma PM in Black 
- a good bag for graduate school - maybe Neverfull MM in Epi Black 

and no I don't want the Chanel Flap anymore!


----------



## Phiomega

I am scared to count 
- 3 coach legacy - got too crazy about it...
- 1 LV Delightful PM
- 1 red lizard print DvF 440
- 1 smoothly leather Tods G-line shopping bag
- 1 holy grail: Black calfskin Givenchy Pandora

The good thing: I use most of them very often - the only slight regret I have was to buy the two small coach legacy bags (new Willis and mini tanner multicolor) - with a toddler around, small bags don't always work!


----------



## Evelyn63

L. V. neverful pm Damier Ebene
   L. V.  Black epi speedy 25
 L. V. Damier Ebene Duomo Satchel 
     L.V.     Pochette Flat Pouch Monogram Denim Blue


----------



## anthrosphere

Bought 4 bags but I ended up returning them all (2 were defective and the other 2 were beyond heavy), and another I bought (large pouch/wristlet combo) but I eventually sold it. But these I bought and kept:

Rebecca Minkoff Dexter Bucket Bag, Mini Connor, and Mint Swing
Kate Spade Saturday Mini Drawstring bag 
Kate Spade 'Bright Light' Carah, and Taxi Pouch


----------



## jules128

Jen123 said:


> I *think* it's safe to post what I have bought this year now that there's only a week left
> 
> 1 bal city
> 1 givenchy wallet
> 
> I am so proud of myself, I have been following my only 1 expensive bag per year rule - since 2009!!



that is impressive and good choices!


----------



## Jen123

cupcakegirl said:


> Wow, I'm so impressed!







jules128 said:


> that is impressive and good choices!




Thank you!!! It's the only thing that makes me feel in control over my endless wants!


----------



## lolalalo

This 2013 i buy too many bags. Total price 2000 u$! That is crazy! I must quit buying more....oh my god! I feel guilty....maybe better i save my money for more important things huhuhuhu...however i adore these bags, so cute hahahaha
1. Fossil 
2. Fossil
3. Fossil
4. Furla
5. Furla
6. Furla
7. Kate spade
8. Zara


----------



## MissFlubber

Mulberry Alexa in black and Prada Saffiano Lux tote in Cameo


----------



## Lena186

MissFlubber said:


> Mulberry Alexa in black and Prada Saffiano Lux tote in Cameo



How is your Prada holding up so far?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just purchased a Myriam Schaefer large lord bag which I am over the moon about...


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Marc Jacobs quilted black Stam and a rectangular Bottega Veneta wristlet in Quetsche.


----------



## Euromutt86

4 Michael Kors Hamilton's. 3 large and one red mini. Mark Cross grace box bag.


----------



## brandi21

The only bag I purchased this year was the Miu Miu Vitello Lux in Mughetto...just got it at the beginning of the month.  I've been wanting it for YEARS!


----------



## teeguu

All the bags in my signature. From now on I'm sticking to 1 bag and 1 accessory per year.


----------



## crazyforhermess

Vintage hermes fontain (not sure the spelling though)
Hermes evelyne 
LV speedy b
Chanel maxi

Now ban island


----------



## MsInternational

Haven't bought any in 2013 - but that will change in 2014!


----------



## nascar fan

i am so happy for once to be able to say zero!  Lol!!!
the trick will be being able to say this in a month, two months, etc.


----------



## Tuuli35

nascar fan said:


> i am so happy for once to be able to say zero!  Lol!!!
> the trick will be being able to say this in a month, two months, etc.


Me too, so far 0


----------



## Ser

I took the plunge and bought my first mulberry in 2013.  This soon spiralled into an addiction!!   I was lucky to add the following bags to my collection:
Raspberry bayswater
Chocolate zinia
Oak alexa
Chocolate Ledbury
Black bryn
Pink pl messenger

I'm very happy with my collection and have a lovely mulberry for most occasions. So 2014 will be less of a splurge, especially as we are saving for a wedding  although I may have to add a purse.....


----------



## starshar

This year, I sold my celine phantom and chanel vintage flap, in order to fund for my first hermes bag - a lindy 34. I also bought a celine large trio at the beginning of the year. 2 bag purchases in 2013 and the only 2 bags I have at the moment. I believe in quality over quantity.


----------



## Rina337

Kicked off summer 2013 with a Givenchy antigona tote in large and indulged in a practical Givenchy pandora in mini... Which lead me to start 2014 with a Givenchy pandora in small... I may have to impose a temporary ban to find a holiday!!


----------



## dcooney4

For 2014 so far none.


----------



## Esquared72

dcooney4 said:


> For 2014 so far none.




Same here, LOL. Yay for us!


----------



## klatte

dcooney4 said:


> For 2014 so far none.






eehlers said:


> Same here, LOL. Yay for us!



Hahaha highfives! None so far in 2014


----------



## Samantha S

Bought

- LV, alma pm in de and sold it last year, so I guess it doesn't count.
- Chanel, reissue black with gold chain.


----------



## Brandlover2000

Bags I got this year: WOC, PST, mini cerf tote, classic double flap


----------



## Livelycheese

Bought

- LV Empriente Speedy Celeste
- http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/chanelChanel GST Burgendy
- Chanel Executive Tote Black
- LV Pouch Cles Multicolour
- Hermes 90 Scarf
- Hermes Scarf Ring
- LV Agenda Vintage Gold mirror

I think that will be all for the rest of year. I need some serious saving now.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

klatte said:


> Hahaha highfives! None so far in 2014



Same here!!! Woohoooo!!!!


----------



## lovingmybags

Coach Large Borough in patchwork, Bleecker Preston Edgepaint in ecru/seamist, and the large clutch in patchwork.  Will probably buy two more bags next month...


----------



## murt

In 2014 I have bought nothing so far and my goal is to buy nothing unless I see something vintage that I absolutely love.

Last year I bought one vintage BV - a large woven green leather drawstring tote.


----------



## AnnaKar

Two LV:s this far, but the other one was preloved. And then one MBMJ bag, LV scarf and key pouch... And it is not even March yet, I just wonder what this year will be...


----------



## biribiri

just one...a no-brand boston bag from Korea. this year i'm staving off any desires for designer bags and be content with my collection ush:


----------



## jules128

biribiri said:


> just one...a no-brand boston bag from Korea. this year i'm staving off any desires for designer bags and be content with my collection ush:


can you post a link to it? I was interested in a "korea" bag too but can't decide if I'll just end up hating it and it would be a waste of money


----------



## Katiesmama

I've been very bad this year; 2 Coach bags, 1 D&B, 1 Vera, 1 Brahmin.........five bags and it's only the 2nd day in March.


----------



## jeya13

I have bought three - one each month - and received another as a gift from hubby  I would love to be able to only buy one more for the year (a light summer bag), but I know myself and that will most likely not be the case. 

The 3 I bought were a Kooba Jonnie and Aubrey, a Longchamp tote and hubby got me the LV neo neverfull


----------



## GGspice25

2, hopefully strong enough to not buy again til oct. my anniv.


----------



## princess_xoxo

Eight Bags, But Three of them are not for me.

-Four Coach (Two From The Dillard's Sale, One From Salvation Army, and One From eBay)
-One Fossil (Dillard's Sale)
-One Vintage Style Purse (eBay)
-One Vintage Gucci Purse & Wallet (eBay)
-One Kate Spade Abstract Links Handbag (eBay)

Total Spent Is Around $170-180.00, So I Haven't Been Too Bad!


----------



## lipeach21

4 bags:

Lv
Michael kors
2 hermes


----------



## icerain303

Two Michael Kors Hamiltons - because I have become obsessed with them!?!? I hope these two will be my last but I am scared it won't be!!


----------



## Ser

Only purchase this year has been a preloved LV recital small shoulder bag. So doing quite well, considering my Mulberry splurge last year!


----------



## Kdisaster

Three Coach bags, two deletes from the outlet and one from FP with a PCE.... Plus, a wirstlet.. . 

One no name inspired looking bag cause it was only $35.


----------



## vink

This year so far, only one bag. A Chanel jumbo in baby pink cavier. She should arrive here very soon. 

I'm still lusting for a Celine box bag after more than a year so maybe I'll get that this year, too. 

This year, if possible, I want to set my limit at 5.


----------



## angelxchild

3 so far: Chanel, LV, and Prada. All 3 are preloved, but the costs still add up 

I want to say I've reached my bag quota for this year, but we'll see what happens!


----------



## hlia

1 so far. The Michael Kors medium Grayson with chain in black. I have my eyes on the Mulberry Alexa atm..


----------



## cbk021726

1 so far Large Miss Dior .. hoping to be good 'til december


----------



## KatMac

So far a Tory Burch Amanda classic hobo and a gorgeous perforated leather coach bag. Not even close to done because I am going to paris for the 1st time in May where I hope to say hello to my 1st Chanel.


----------



## loewejess

For 2014, just 2 ... the Balenciaga Vlassic Velo in Rose Peche and the Michael Kors Jet Set Macbook Travel Tote in Luggage... ^^ hope I can buy d Chanel Woc soon... ^^


----------



## Bitten

2014: 1 bag purchased - Anya Hindmarch Albion for work, I LOOOOVE it!


----------



## Butterlite

I went on an lv binge! 2 pre-loved speedies (30 and a 40 b) both monogram. A mon monogram speedy 40 b, a speedy 35b azur, a speedy 30b ebene, 2 neverfull gms azur and ebene. Ug, thats a lot! Now I'm banned from buying for the rest of the year (and maybe decade...lol)

Ahhh...I forgot to add I ordered a mansur gavriel bucket bag from the fall line. (Super banned!)


----------



## vink

So far, I bought 2. A fabric tote and one is coming.


----------



## AuntJulie

7 - All Michael Kors
1 medium red Selma
3 large Selmas with grommets - saddle, coffee, and navy
1 large Hamilton in dark khaki
1 large Cynthia in mandarin
1 large black Hamilton with specchio trim


----------



## Arizabif

None.  But I received 2 from hubby for Christmas, (a vintage Coach and then a satchel from the outlet).  I have sold off more than I received, so I guess that is good?


----------



## covergirl913

So far 3 Kate Spade bags  and 1 DKNY. I was supposed to be on ban this year after my Speedy and Neverfull purchase all within the space of two months last year. All colorful bags. I'm adding pops of color to my handbag collection this year.   I anticipate two more Kate Spade's and I'll be good for the rest of the year


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

no bags so far but have purchased 2 wallets


----------



## CoachCruiser

Oh, dear. I'm really trying to be good this year. I never set strict bans, though, because if I do then I'll want a bag even more. So I try not to even think about it, I stay away from tpf for a few days (which helps, although I miss the chat), and try to avoid malls. : / 

So far, though....er.....I've gotten:
- a beautiful Saint Laurent Cassandre clutch in a beautiful blue
- a Steven by Steve Madden mini crossbody bag (only $38, in my defense!) - really hippy and cute
- a Coach mini bleecker riley mixed media crossbody bag (with dark green leather, green perforated front pocket, and vachetta sides -- in my defense, a merchandise credit purchase gotten from returning a defective bag from them)

That's it! I swear!!!


----------



## Ser

Well I've just added a chocolate bays to my LV recital oops!! Was supposed to be on a ban after mulberry splurge last year


----------



## OverAnalyst

Just one Michael Kors travel tote.


----------



## Sweet Fire

2014 
1 and just getting started, Gucci Soho medium shoulder bag patent blue.


----------



## electrikdreams

I've bought what is my (theoretical!) HG bag - the Celine classic box bag in camel. It hasn't been delivered yet but I'm terribly excited.


----------



## smarts

So far 4...

-Chloe Brooke
-Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
-Bottega Veneta Knot Clutch
-Salvatore Ferragamo Verve Tote


----------



## luvpandas8

DE Eva and DA french wallet. Both pre loved! I'm still hunting for the perfect red bag.....


----------



## chemistry_chic

2014 is my splurge year  

Lanvin Happy Serpent Clutch shoulder bag
Louis Vuitton Speedy 25
Mulberry Alexa (Oak)
Proenza Schouler Courier
Mansur Gavriel Brandy Avion Large Tote
Kate Spade Ostrich Embossed Tote


----------



## Sweet Fire

#2 Celine Luggage Tote black


Now I'm trying to decide between a patent fushia or matte fushia Chanel flap.


----------



## Carrelover

I bought a few, mostly vintage (cant seem to stop buying those vintage beauties.....HELP!!!!!)
2 Chanel
3 Gucci
2 Judith Leiber
1 Julius Resnick
1 Lewis
1 Pierre Cardin
1 Charles Jourdan
5 other brands (Coach, etc.)


----------



## pbnjam

So far this year, I have gotten a Marc by Marc Jacobs mini globe trotter, Coach Oxblood borough, Coach Pebbled Legacy Duffle, Coach barstripe highrise, Coach barstripe mini borough, Coach Madison Annabelle, Coach Legacy E/W cognac duffle. . . I must be making up for lost Coach time.


----------



## mutedfaith

In 2014 I have bought one bag so far! Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 Empreinte This is actually really good for me lol.


----------



## Kittypink

For me this is a Chanel year ; classic medium, mini square and mini rectangle. Looking for the others.


----------



## collegechic

I bought a Dooney Logo Lock Shopper
Kate Spade Lacey in orange stripe
Aldo frattapolesine (I really love dome satchels now!)


----------



## klota

Such a fun thread!
I bought:
- YSL clutch (red) brand new
- Chanel double flap in beige and gold hardware(pre owned from yoogiscloset)
- LV Hampstead in DE MM (pre owned from yoogis closet)


----------



## Amazona

I had a sort of plan for this year, the big idea was to buy bags I would actually use and get rid of the ones that I don't carry.

So far, I've made some great eBay finds and managed to find pre loved treasures;
~ a fuchsia Ted Baker hobo (a hobo and a bright pink bag were on the top of my list)
~ a mole grey Adax messenger/hobo (a grey bag was much needed)
~ an aubergine Lumi Supermarket City (something I just had to have and that's gotten a lot of use - the color is TDF. My sweetheart ended up buying this for my bday after I'd negotiated a good price for it)
~ a black Malene Birger Grinolas tote (a smart tote is something I've been living without for too long)
~ a smallest-size Longchamp Le Pliage (needed a bright red bag to go with my red Converse and Superstar sneakers)
~ a tomato red zippy wallet (had no red wallet, had no zip-around wallet that'll fit my passport in it, problem solved)

 The wallet was the only thing I bought new. I did some awesome deals on all the bags as usual as I close to never pay full price.  All of them (except the mint condition tote for which I got 30% off the original price) were less than half their original price - the Ted Baker cost me 19 euros and there are no signs of wear! 

I think I'm pretty much done for this year - for now, I'm going to concentrate on emptying my closets as it seems me and le BF are moving in together later this year...


----------



## Wumzy

I haven't bought any this year. My DH got me a large Michael Kors signature satchel and a Coach Taylor (Bordeaux) last month. I am saving money to buy something really nice..... Bottega Veneta or Chanel!


----------



## Jasmine K.

Goose egg.


----------



## Precious84

Not counting the Coach Madison Cafe Carryall bag my DH got me on our anniversary in January (and the Coach bag for men that I "surprised" him with), I have bought 2. A Burberry Clara wristlet and a Chanel jumbo double classic flap in navy blue caviar with SHW. 3 new bags, more or less $6K spent and it isn't even my birthday yet in July  

Oh wait. I'm eyeing a Prada bag at the outlet store. Fingers crossed I can get away with buying it on Saturday


----------



## sanmi

Bought 2 Samantha Thavasa Bags, one for me, one for mum.
1 Mulberry bag this year.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I have been on a decluttering journey for two years so every bag has to be well thought of. My one & only luxury bag purchase in 2013 was a Tods and I can see myself carrying it well into the next 10 years. The other two buys were longchamp LM metal bought at 50% off. Absolutely great as carry on bags for travel. 

I just received a LV speedy b in DE from hubby for our 5th wedding anniversary. It will be another workhorse bag!)

I guess I will write again on this thread in 2015...


----------



## jamesbrewer

my gf bought two new bag this year one of the Gucci and another one is different..

http://www.casinoonlinebrasil.org/blog/comentarios-do-jogo-o-cavaleiro-das-trevas/


----------



## bakeacookie

2 bags. 

Chanel flap and Coach small Madeline. 

On a ban until I have enough for my Hermes!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Oh, gosh....way too many since the new year started. And I promised I'd be good for 2014.
:shame:


----------



## Silversun

Just one preloved Hermes Evelyne this year. Although I did buy a Mulberry Effie quite close to Christmas last year. Will probably buy one more later this year.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Now that I'm asked I'm surprised I didn't buy any bag this year so far lol. However, I'm waiting for a Birkin so I have to save anyway


----------



## Precious84

These are the 4th and 5th. And it's just April! In April alone I have bought 3 &#128518;


----------



## ladyscylla

I Bought 2 so far, both are LV.. Love them &#128525;


----------



## Ebby

So far this year I have bought a Mulberry Bayswater however I know this won't be the last time I post on this thread this year! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## klatte

Sold three but bought five (2 Chanel 1 LV and waiting for 2 BV to be delivered)... and I am suppose to downsize this year lol :no good: no more bags for me!!


----------



## Serva1

Given away a few and bought a Kelly wallet ( will use it as a clutch), Céline python nano and a Birkin. Hope to buy another Birkin or Kelly this year.


----------



## ninjanna

1) Givenchy Antigona
2) Alexander Wang Rockie
3) Valentino Noir Rockstud clutch


----------



## Jen123

bought my one bag for the year - Hermes Evelyne!


----------



## AuntJulie

Jen123 said:


> bought my one bag for the year - Hermes Evelyne!




Well you picked a GOOD one!


----------



## Jen123

AuntJulie said:


> Well you picked a GOOD one!




Thank you!! I love her to death!


----------



## Floramonica

Oroton mystical barrel bag in pink.
Prada Saffiano tote in pomice. 
And Iam trying hard not to buy anymore for the rest of the year. 
I would say the Prada is my "early" birthday present to me..by me


----------



## Bag_wifey

1. aubergine Givenchy small antigona
2. burgundy Valentino medium rockstud tote
3. earth Saint Laurent duffle 6


----------



## Miss wywy

i brought 1 bag 2 weeks ago and it was a chanel le boy


----------



## mandasari

I bought 3 so far..
- Longchamp besace
- BV veneta large
- KS Saturday mini A satchel


----------



## Hikitten

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 2585963
> 
> These are the 4th and 5th. And it's just April! In April alone I have bought 3 &#128518;



That Prada bag is adorable! Do you know the name?


----------



## mutedfaith

This year I have sold 9 bags, and bought 1 - Speedy 25 in Empreinte. 

Doing good so far! [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## klatte

starbunny said:


> This year I have sold 9 bags, and bought 1 - Speedy 25 in Empreinte.
> 
> Doing good so far! [FONT=&quot][/FONT]



Well done! I need to get my act together and sell more bags.


----------



## tm3

Two so far - a Chanel GST and a Givenchy Antigona. Plus a Chanel wallet. Hoping to add a Chanel m/l flap towards the end of the year but trying not to buy anything until then!!


----------



## haruhii

Bought 2 so far: LV epi pochette and Rebecca Minkoff mini mab tote


----------



## bunnyworld

Bought 4 bags -1 Chanel and 3 Longchamp. (1 Longchamp was a gift to my Mom and another Longchamp coin purse was a birthday present to a good friend) And not to mention also a Chanel wallet, Chanel sunnies and a Prada clutch for myself... And it's just April! Gosh I need to stop my itchy hands!


----------



## Maice

I'm already in trouble, and April hasn't even ended yet. 


I've bought 5 handbags so far this year (haven't sold any - I never sell my handbags anyway):  1 Prada saffiano tote, 1 Prada Python/snakeskin bag, 1 Furla candy bag, and 2 Prada Berlino leather bags.  Trying my best to impose a bag ban on myself starting May... I am hoping I can make it last until at least August.


----------



## naruelle

sanmi said:


> Bought 2 Samantha Thavasa Bags, one for me, one for mum.
> 1 Mulberry bag this year.


yay someone else who knows samantha thavasa. Loved her stuff in japan and wanted to get one but it was pvc so I passed (I heard more of her stuff is made with real leather now).

Let me see....

1. Bought a prada bag in January
2. bought a vintage bag in March
3. bought a kate spade bag in april
4. bought pour la victoire (I dont know why but I love this brand...) bag in April
5. and just bought a vince camuto bag in april (like... an hour ago)
6. Not bag but just found a vintage ferragamo boots at a thrift store for like 15 bucks.


I sold 1 MK bag and is trying to sell 1 Ferragamo and 1 Coach bag 1 Barneys bag (I know I have all ranges, hahaha) and threw out 1 furla bag due to too much damage (I think someone took it though) and also threw out 1 guess bag that I got LONG time ago in college. Urgh. Never making that mistake again


----------



## princess_xoxo

*I have purchased way more than I should have just because they were "great deals", but now I am starting to declutter my collection/possessions 
since I will be moving soon from a 4217sqft home to 1070sqft condo. 

Right Now After Going Through Many Purses The Following Is What I Have Decided To Keep:
- 4 Coach ( Mini Ocelot Satchel, Embossed Python Kelsey Satchel, Legacy Double Gusset Bag, Legacy Striped Garcia Top Handle Bag)
- 2 Gucci (Vintage Bag, Tribecca Tassel Bag)
- 2 Dooney & Bourke ( Large Kristen Calf Tote, All Weather Leather Satchel)
- 2 Kate Spade (Dot Noel Tote, Kiki Nylon w/Leather Bag)
- 2 Longchamp (Le Pliage Tote, Planetes Tote)
- 1 Rebecca Minkoff ( Denim Ostrich MAB Mini Bombe Satchel)

 (Of all the bags I have listed, eight were purchased this year.)

&#10023; Total purchase budget: somewhere between $675-$850. &#10023;

I Do However Have 10+ Non-Designer Bags (Currently Going Through These To See Which Ones I Want To Keep, Donate, or Sell)

I'm am however bidding on a few items that I really want.  
-One Burberry Bag
-One Christian Dior Satchel
-Two Dooney & Bourke Bags.

Thanks for letting me share.*


----------



## HiromiT

It's only April but I got a Celine Trio, Givenchy mini Nightingale, mini Antigona, and Longchamp Les Planetes. That's one bag a month so far and I'm eyeing a Balenciaga Day for next month.


----------



## sandserpent24

I really want a Prada luxe tote in this cute pink color and a balenciaga city  i already have a medium size chanel lambskin in silver hardware and a LV speedy bandouliere


----------



## iamSheaspearl

I have purchased a Kate Spade black wallet, Michael Kors large red Selma, a Louis Vuitton pochette, a pre-loved LV Ellipse PM, a pre-loved LV Bucket GM, 2 Michael Kors wallets - 1 red and 1 luggage, and a pale gold Michael Kors Grayson, totaling 4 handbags, 1 mini handbag and 3wallets.
I am purchasing a Speedy 35 on Friday.


----------



## FlorNor

Does anyone know where I can get a new/used miu miu micro coffer- those cute little keyring bags??


----------



## CoachCruiser

I've been awful, when I said I'd be a minimalist this year.  But I did get some beautiful bags and some for excellent prices.

In no particular order:

-Burberry "little crush" orange leather bag (from outlet, straight from retail store!)
-Coach "Daily Bag" in pale lemon
-Coach "small Georgie" bag in white ostrich-embossed leather and pink trim (adorable!)
-Coach "Preston" satchel in "sea mist" (gorgeous)
-Steve Madden mini purse/crossbody with beaded detail (very hippy and cute, not sure of the name)
-Dior Panarea tote in emerald green (LOVE)
-Saint Laurent Cassandre clutch in a gorgeous blue color

Yikes, I hope that's it. If there's more I haven't listed, I must be in denial. : /


----------



## Love4MK

NONE!  So proud!  That's because I've been saving for my ultimate holy grail ... The Louis Vuitton Alma!  And I'm so so close!


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

I am soo glad there is many of us with the same addiction.  since jan1:

Prada black nappa gaufre satchel

Lv trevi

Lv galliera

Lv eva  and two pochette nm's

Chanel black caviar shw jumbo

Lv wallet, cles, 6 key holder, bag charm, pocket organizer, bandeau

And.... In a week or so my chanel navy GST or Reissue 227

We need counseling. Lol


----------



## mcwee

I am still good then.
Prada double bag
Chanel reissue 226


----------



## Ebby

As an update, in addition to my Mulberry Bayswater in tan I have also purchased a Ted Baker clutch bag. Eyeing up a Prada Saffiano tote now....


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## urbanmiss26

clu13 said:


> 2013 was quiet - LV Siracusa GM, Chanel Reissue tote, pink chanel cosmetic case (i use it as a clutch) and preloved ivorie LV Montaigne bowler PM




I'm contemplating purchasing the Siracusa GM this week. I know this was posted a while ago but just wanted to know how the bag had changed since you purchased it in 2013. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Wumzy

Finally took the plunge...bought my first bag for the year in May....it is a new black Marc by Marc Jacobs Aidan bag....not seen it yet....I hope I fall in love with it when I do!


----------



## RobbStark

Went lil crazy this year!! purchased louis vuitton bags


----------



## najse22

I've bought one : A Velvetine Julian bag in grey with GH. And I won't buy another one 'till I go to Milan with DH later this year.


----------



## Pimpernel

A preloved Chloè Paraty medium in Nutmeg in mint condition, a replacement Liebeskind Laptop 2 in brown because my old one gave out under the brutal weight of the appliances it bore, and a few LV replacement SLGs as I passed on some of my old ones to loving pals. So two bags (one preloved, one less than 150 Euros) and a few SLGs - but the final price tag reads: "ENOUGH FOR THIS YEAR!"


----------



## clu13

urbanmiss26 said:


> I'm contemplating purchasing the Siracusa GM this week. I know this was posted a while ago but just wanted to know how the bag had changed since you purchased it in 2013.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




I would not say much in terms of shape - the vachetta has darkened a bit, which I prefer as I dislike new white vachetta so I purposefully leave it out to accelerate the process. It's a great bag. I love it!


----------



## paparazzi bait

I've been buying a lot since 2013. I got caught by the brand bag bug.  For 2014 my purchases are Prada BN2274, Prada BN1801, Tod's G bag piccola, Balenciaga Velo, LV Delightful MM and MCM Nuovo L. I am still thinking of getting a Ferragamo Batik tote and Fendi 3jours tote.


----------



## cbk021726

Went crazy because of the price increases.. since feb got myself Miss Dior, Dior soft flap and Jumbo Chanel flap.. totally banning myself until dec 2015 ( hoping no temptations in between &#128521;&#128521


----------



## lnw85

Looking at the numbers makes me cringe... In all fairness, I sold  4 bags and have two currently listed for sale but all in all I've bought and kept 11 this year... YIKES.  Realistically, I had really never bought myself purses and didn't really care for anything I had so this was the year to build my collection and now I'm so banned there's not even a word for it.  I will love these for a long time and I got really good deals on all of them.
My purchases: 
Chanel Travel Line Nylon Tote - used
Kate Spade Leslie - new from eBay
Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne - purchased from surprise sale 
2008 Balenciaga Day - used
2005 Balenciaga Twiggy - used
Vintage Dolce and Gabanna Suede Hobo - used and no cost with store credit
RM MAM - used
RM Mini 5 zip - sample sale
Dooney Flo Satchel - 65% off at outlet
Fendi Baguette - used
YSL Muse - used


----------



## Maice

Maice said:


> I'm already in trouble, and April hasn't even ended yet.
> 
> 
> I've bought 5 handbags so far this year (haven't sold any - I never sell my handbags anyway):  1 Prada saffiano tote, 1 Prada Python/snakeskin bag, 1 Furla candy bag, and 2 Prada Berlino leather bags.  Trying my best to impose a bag ban on myself starting May... I am hoping I can make it last until at least August.





Sooo my supposed bag ban until August did not stick (I only lasted 2 weeks, I think ).  On top of the 5 bags I mentioned before, I just got a BV and a Bal First.  So that puts me at a total of 7 from end of Feb until this current week, with 0 bags sold (I don't sell my handbags) - 4 Pradas, 1 Furla, 1 BV, 1 Bal.  I'm still seriously trying to go on a ban though... Ugh!


----------



## lnw85

Maice said:


> Sooo my supposed bag ban until August did not stick (I only lasted 2 weeks, I think ).  On top of the 5 bags I mentioned before, I just got a BV and a Bal First.  So that puts me at a total of 7 from end of Feb until this current week, with 0 bags sold (I don't sell my handbags) - 4 Pradas, 1 Furla, 1 BV, 1 Bal.  I'm still seriously trying to go on a ban though... Ugh!



Ban Island time


----------



## Maice

lnw85 said:


> Ban Island time



Yep!!!  See you there!


----------



## cyanidestyling

Oh God.....
1. Vintage Lady Dior in black. 
2. Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Natasha in grape juice. 
3. MbMJ Classic Q Natasha in cardamom brown. 
4. MbMJ Petal to the Metal Natasha in black. 
5. Vintage Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 in mono
6. Givenchy Nightingale in black. 
7. Cambridge Satchel in red
8. Alexander Wang Prisma wallet in purple haze


----------



## minoxa33

Too many! 5 Longchamp and 1 Mulberry so far...


----------



## Freckles1

Dior Diorissomo 
Celine Edge
Celine luggage 
Hermes Birkin


----------



## Suns123

Sold 4 bags
Bought an LV damier eva and mono key pouch
LV large epi noe in blue and mono petit noe - these two are preloved and I'm glad to have it not spending the full price : ) , I did good so far....


----------



## LoeweLee

For this year till date now.. 1 Loewe MTO Amazona 28, 1 Hermes Herbag,1 Loewe MTO Amazona 23, 1 Loewe Fusta and 1 Bottega Veneta Belly.


----------



## MistH

This has been a busy year so far and I'm one step from Ban island 

1. Vintage chanel flap mini
2. Red chanel flap m/l
3. Turquoise chanel flap m/l
4. Fuschia chanel flap m/l
5. 28 Kelly fjord
6. 32 Kelly chèvre


----------



## mutedfaith

starbunny said:


> This year I have sold 9 bags, and bought 1 - Speedy 25 in Empreinte.
> 
> Doing good so far! [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


Not doing so well now! :shame: 

I have recently bought a Louis Vuitton Alma PM in Vernis, Oroton Metier Tote and a Prada mini bag. I did sell another bag though.


----------



## Manelieht

I bought lots of not so pricey bags:

2 Zara bags
1 Mango Bag
1 Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC
1 Rebecca Minkoff Jules Crossbody

I am saving up for the next bag right now. I haven't bought many new bags the past years because we weren't doing well financially. I hope to be able to add a few more later this year, though I am looking at pretty affordable brands like DKNY.


----------



## loubprincess

Louis Vuitton Alma in vernis

Celine Phantom


----------



## Katiesmama

I'm sure I've answered earlier, but since I've added, here goes:
Coach Madeline in Beige Needlepoint (on New year's Day, I should have known this would be the start of something!!)
Coach Red Leather Flap Shoulder bag
Brahmin Ink Sloane Satchel
DB Geranium Satchel
GILI Roma 2 in brown lizard 
2 Veras - 1 mini loft duffel in Canterberry Magenta and 1 tote in Canyon


----------



## CathMc

Lol - I feel not so bad reading this. A small red shoulder bag in Marrakech, Mulberry Bayswater in dark brown and a black and white Chanel vintage tote. Seems good - but I've blown more than my entire years clothing allowance already. Think nude is gonna be the new black for A/W.


----------



## Jesssh

2 Coach borough bags so far this year - a mini and a medium. I think I'm slowing down. 

I love my collection and it's getting harder to find bags I like better than the ones I have.


----------



## cam37

So far I have added these darlings to my collection: miu miu coffer, mulberry valentines bayswater clutch , a large chloe marcie and  jimmy choo biker chain bag.I am currently saving for a Louis Vuitton neverfull  for my hols


----------



## msdiene

Mulberry Alexa - Black

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-Mac in black with gold hardware (during Bloomie's FF sale)


----------



## Nanciii

I just started my collection in 2013 after I got my first job after graduated from university:

2013:
1. Louis Vuitton Brea MM EPI leather in Fuchsia

2014:
1.Louis Vuitton Brea MM in Rose Angelique (gave it to my mom as a gift after using it for 2 weeks)

2. Sarah Wallet in Rose Angelique (gave it to my mom after using it for 1 month)

3. Balenciaga Classic City in Black (pre-loved, sold later)

4. Balenciaga Giant 21 Gold Part Time in Anthracite (pre-loved)

5. Balenciaga Giant 12 Silver City in Rougue Cardinal

6. Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 Bandouliere in Damier Ebene

7. Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 Bandouliere in Monogram

I'm thinking about add one or two of these bags to my collection this year:

1. Louis Vuitton Hamptead MM

2. Louis Vuitton Mongaigne MM or BB

3. Louis Vuitton Trevi PM

4. Louis Vuitton Tivoli PM or GM


----------



## Pam_I_am

I've been good this year. Only 2 so far. Michael Kors medium selma satchel and a Chanel quilted woc.


----------



## Liaxx

So far this year.. 

MK medium grayson (sold it) 

MK jet set zip top tote 

LV neverfull mm in de


----------



## Stamgirl123

La Vanguardia said:


> In the thread on yearly purse expenditures, we have the amount we have spent. But I'm curious to know what BAGS and how many you have bought so far this year.
> 
> I'll start with myself:
> 1. Hermès 32 cm Kelly, rigid, in fuschia
> 2. Prada nylon messenger bag in rouge red
> 3. Hermès Paris-Bombay in black
> 4. Balenciaga City in ink (present from my husband)


Jimmy Choo Rosalie
Marc Jacobs Stam
Givenchy Nightinggale


----------



## pinkkitten74

I only got one bag this year on my 40th birthday 2013 was my big bag buying year lol


----------



## pinkkitten74

Lv artsy mm mono tdf- best birthday gift for my 40th from my dad


----------



## tetsubean

Would that include bags bought and returned?! I have a bit of a bag shopping problem  

Let's see, I bought 9 and returned or am returning 4...


----------



## Sanzha

Please help me choose which bag i should buy this year

Hermes Lindy
Lady Dior in patent medium, 
or a Chanel 2.55 medium (black or beige?)

I never owned an Hermes or a Dior bag before


----------



## Strawberree

I am being very good this year, so far I haven't bought any. 
That said, I did buy five (prada, Gucci, jimmy Choo and Tory burch) on Boxing Day...


----------



## Katheerine

Katiesmama said:


> I'm sure I've answered earlier, but since I've added, here goes:
> Coach Madeline in Beige Needlepoint (on New year's Day, I should have known this would be the start of something!!)
> Coach Red Leather Flap Shoulder bag
> Brahmin Ink Sloane Satchel
> DB Geranium Satchel
> GILI Roma 2 in brown lizard
> 2 Veras - 1 mini loft duffel in Canterberry Magenta and 1 tote in Canyon




Hey there, what do you think of the Coach Red Leather Flap? &#128522;


----------



## cbk021726

cbk021726 said:


> Went crazy because of the price increases.. since feb got myself Miss Dior, Dior soft flap and Jumbo Chanel flap.. totally banning myself until dec 2015 ( hoping no temptations in between &#128521;&#128521




I feel bad &#128532;&#128532; ....i feel off the wagon got a prada bag from sale..&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;


----------



## GGspice25

only 2, bought my 1st prada satchel with ghw & lv delightful mm.
can buy one more b4 the year ends so i stuck to the plan so far.


----------



## allthedeails

Bvlgari Monette Bag
Micheal Kors Selma Satchel 
Alexander Wang prisma wallet


----------



## Katiesmama

Katheerine said:


> Hey there, what do you think of the Coach Red Leather Flap? &#128522;


Hi, I love the bag, but I have to admit, and I should be ashamed, I haven't used it yet.....and now I've bought three more!   Yesterday, Dillards had their permanently reduced with another 30% off.....so these came home&B satchel in the DB Crest pattern.  Which I've loved for a long  long time......also two more Coach bags, a tote in the beige camo pattern and a leather tri-color satchel.   It's stunning!    I don't know what's wrong with me lately!!!!


----------



## scrpo83

2014 so far

Cole Haan Parker Nylon Zip Top - Cinnabar
Coach Medium Soft Drawstring Bucket - Vermillion
Micheal Micheal Kors Medium Selma Satchel - Navy Patent
Tod's Mini D-Cube Satchel


----------



## Katheerine

Katiesmama said:


> Hi, I love the bag, but I have to admit, and I should be ashamed, I haven't used it yet.....and now I've bought three more!   Yesterday, Dillards had their permanently reduced with another 30% off.....so these came home&B satchel in the DB Crest pattern.  Which I've loved for a long  long time......also two more Coach bags, a tote in the beige camo pattern and a leather tri-color satchel.   It's stunning!    I don't know what's wrong with me lately!!!!




Hahahaha don't worry, there's nothing wrong with you. I'm guilty myself, I declare my love for this bag yet I've only used it twice. Because like you, I've bought heaps of other bags. Got at least 5 that I purchased yet haven't used yet. We're all out of control hahahaha 

I've only just recently found this forum and boy am I loving it! Good to know I'm 'normal' hahaha

You'll have to post pictures of your bags!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Chanel caviar hobo
LV Josephine PM
Vintage Coach Madison satchel made in NYC
Vintage Coach Madison Copley made in Italy
Vintage Coach Madison wallet made in Italy

And that completes my collection. I have two others, a vintage Coach slim bucket bag and a Coach Kristin hobo. I'm done. #bagcontent


----------



## ForeverInPink

Maice said:


> Sooo my supposed bag ban until August did not stick (I only lasted 2 weeks, I think ).  On top of the 5 bags I mentioned before, I just got a BV and a Bal First.  So that puts me at a total of 7 from end of Feb until this current week, with 0 bags sold (I don't sell my handbags) - 4 Pradas, 1 Furla, 1 BV, 1 Bal.  I'm still seriously trying to go on a ban though... Ugh!




Oh Maice, don't feel bad, I think you probably deserved to treat yourself. Lol, does saying that make me an enabler??? Or maybe I am trying to justify my own 7 bag purchases so far this year (plus one from DH) 

1. Smythson Nancy hobo
2. Burberry Petal (gift from DH but I still count it)
3. Hermes Pico
4. Hermes So Kelly
5. Hermes Double Sens
6. Bottega Veneta medium veneta
7. Bottega Veneta large veneta
8. Chanel m/l flap


----------



## Maice

ForeverInPink said:


> Oh Maice, don't feel bad, I think you probably deserved to treat yourself. Lol, does saying that make me an enabler??? Or maybe I am trying to justify my own 7 bag purchases so far this year (plus one from DH)
> 
> 1. Smythson Nancy hobo
> 2. Burberry Petal (gift from DH but I still count it)
> 3. Hermes Pico
> 4. Hermes So Kelly
> 5. Hermes Double Sens
> 6. Bottega Veneta medium veneta
> 7. Bottega Veneta large veneta
> 8. Chanel m/l flap



I'd say it's both - you enabling me, AND justifying your own purchases! 


My ban was semi-successful, in that I was able to resist many other bags that called to me, and on our Ban Island, we have some weekend exceptions at times (we don't believe in cold turkey ), plus bags in a certain price range are fair game, so I had rules and limits to live by, which controlled me better (but I did buy a few more, within our rules and exceptions). ETA:  Given I didn't break any rules, I guess you could say my ban HAS been successful  


So in addition to what I posted before, I purchased 2 more Bals and 1 Ralph Lauren.  That brought my total for the year up to 10 - 3 Bals, 4 Pradas, 1 BV, 1 RL, and 1 Furla.


I'm glad the H bug hasn't bitten me (I hope it never will).  My wallet is very happy about that fact   You seem to have been bitten already, ForeverInPink!


----------



## purselove4444

Just  a longchamp for me this year! It's a nice one tho... The patent leather satchel


----------



## Mariapia

Sanzha said:


> Please help me choose which bag i should buy this year
> 
> Hermes Lindy
> Lady Dior in patent medium,
> or a Chanel 2.55 medium (black or beige?)
> 
> I never owned an Hermes or a Dior bag before




Hermès Lindy!
Such a versatile, original and modern bag.
Go to Hermès forum, select Hermès clubhouse and you will find ode to the Lindy. With lots of posts from Lindy owners.

I personally don't like Lady Dior in patent.
As for Chanel, I am not a fan of the brand.


----------



## elzi

Three so far.. and probably one more year end - 

Celine micro luggage
Givenchy mini Pandora
Mansure Gavriel bucket bag

But I also sold 3 bags which I hardly use/didn't work for me (a Prada, a MiuMiu and a Chanel), so that lessened the guilt hehe


----------



## heart_bags

LV Neverfull Mono
LV Neverfull Azur
LV Speedy B DE
Michael Kors Bedford extra large crossbody in red
LV Pochette Metis

 oops, looks as if I've been quite active


----------



## quisquous

Maice said:


> I'd say it's both - you enabling me, AND justifying your own purchases!
> 
> 
> My ban was semi-successful, in that I was able to resist many other bags that called to me, and on our Ban Island, we have some weekend exceptions at times (we don't believe in cold turkey ), plus bags in a certain price range are fair game, so I had rules and limits to live by, which controlled me better (but I did buy a few more, within our rules and exceptions). ETA:  Given I didn't break any rules, I guess you could say my ban HAS been successful
> 
> 
> So in addition to what I posted before, I purchased 2 more Bals and 1 Ralph Lauren.  That brought my total for the year up to 10 - 3 Bals, 4 Pradas, 1 BV, 1 RL, and 1 Furla.
> 
> 
> I'm glad the H bug hasn't bitten me (I hope it never will).  My wallet is very happy about that fact   You seem to have been bitten already, ForeverInPink!


You ladies make me feel better! 

I was really good most of the year but bought a a Ferragamo Batik and LV Speedy in the last month  They say money can't buy happiness, but I'd have to disagree


----------



## missmandymarie

I have been naughty this year so far. I don't keep track of buying dates but I believe this is the full list of what I've bought since Jan. 1st: 

MbMJ Fran in Smoked Almond
Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Rose Gold
RM MAM in Grey (don't remember which grey)
RM Mini MAC in Dusty Rose
Michael Kors Jet Set tote in Pink
MbMJ Preppy Nylon Natasha
Longchamp customized Le Pliage, size 2, chocolate brown and pink
Comme des Garcons starburst stamped wallet in Red

Oops!


----------



## Colekidz

Prada daino black tote ( purchased feb and still not used !!!)
Michael kors black Hamilton tote ( now sold)
Mulberry oak bayswater (May)
Mulberry black bayswater satchel (July )
Loving mulbery now .


----------



## Maice

quisquous said:


> You ladies make me feel better!
> 
> I was really good most of the year but bought a a Ferragamo Batik and LV Speedy in the last month  They say money can't buy happiness, but I'd have to disagree





Those are great purchases!  I think we bag enthusiasts stick together since we understand each other best


----------



## missdicaprio

Prada WOC
Chanel classic flap
Balenciaga hip


----------



## CornishMon

Alma MM Mono
Delightful PM
Key Pouch Mono & Azur
Totally MM DE
Speedy B 30 Azur
Neverfull MM Azur
Pouchette NM Azur
LV Facettes
Artsy MM Mono


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## quisquous

Maice said:


> Those are great purchases!  I think we bag enthusiasts stick together since we understand each other best



Yay! Totally agree!


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Chanel jumbo lambskin flap and a few accessories (LV mini pochette, LV Key Cles). Planning to buy a Chanel wallet next week.


----------



## cyanidestyling

I was bad, but oh well, here we go. I don't know dates. I'll try to add accurate prices. 

Marc by Marc PTTM Natasha (sold) $550
Mulberry Plonge Alexa 5.5k?
LV Speedy 35 (sold) $900?
Marc by Marc TT Natasha $385
Marc by Marc Classic Natasha $425
Hermès Birkin 35 (sold) 15k
Balenciaga City (sold) 1.9k
Balenciaga Work 2.1k
Balenciaga flat clutch 1k
Vintage Lady Dior (sold)
Lady Dior 2.5k
Diorissimo (sold) 4.7k
Rebecca Minkoff Boyfriend crossbody $295?
RM MAB $525
Miu Miu Vitello Lux Shopper $80 (super deal)
Chanel Boy $6.7k
Jeffrey Campbell Rizzler $265
Prada mini $1.2k
Cambridge Satchel (sold) $185
Fendi WOC 1.2k
Alexander Wang Prisma (sold) $525
Tory Burch Amanda compact wallet $175
Miu Miu St Cocco wallet $80 (super deal)


----------



## Mariapia

cyanidestyling said:


> I was bad, but oh well, here we go. I don't know dates. I'll try to add accurate prices.
> 
> Marc by Marc PTTM Natasha (sold) $550
> LV Speedy 35 (sold) $900?
> Marc by Marc TT Natasha $385
> Marc by Marc Classic Natasha $425
> Hermès Birkin 35 (sold) 15k
> Balenciaga City (sold) 1.9k
> Balenciaga Work 2.1k
> Balenciaga flat clutch 1k
> Vintage Lady Dior (sold)
> Lady Dior 2.5k
> Diorissimo (sold) 4.7k
> Rebecca Minkoff Boyfriend crossbody $295?
> RM MAB $525
> Miu Miu Vitello Lux Shopper $80 (super deal)
> Chanel Boy $6.7k
> Jeffrey Campbell Rizzler $265
> Prada mini $1.2k
> Cambridge Satchel (sold) $185
> Fendi WOC 1.2k
> Alexander Wang Prisma (sold) $525
> Tory Burch Amanda compact wallet $175
> Miu Miu St Cocco wallet $80 (super deal)


 
Nice purchases. What I like about your list is that you are like me, high end or not high end, you love them all!


----------



## Danielle1590

Until now only a LV Neverfull in DE. After my exams I'm buying a pochette cles in monogram and hopefully at the end of august a large MK Selma in luggage. 
High end bags will have to wait a couple of years as I'm still a student right now


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Only two, much to my surprise: Vintage Louis Vuitton Saumur and a Mansur Gavriel bucket bag


----------



## Mariapia

CrackBerryCream said:


> Only two, much to my surprise: Vintage Louis Vuitton Saumur and a Mansur Gavriel bucket bag



 Those "only two" are great, CrackBerryCream!


----------



## loewejess

Since Jan, 2014:

1. Balenciaga Classic Velo (Rose Peche)
2. Cambridge Satchel 11" (Neon Orange)
3. Michael Kors Jet Set Medium Multifunction Travel Tote (Luggage)
4. Furla Alissa Tote (Notturno Blue)
5. Proenza Schouler Large PS 1 (Chianti)
6. Coach Darcy Leather Cosmetic Case (Raspberry)
7. Coach Peyton Dream C Small Wristlet (Coral)

Maybe a Chanel WOC in Dec !


----------



## anonymoose410

This year I've purchased Chanel Boy, Fendi 2jours clutch, Givenchy Antigona, Chanel card holder, and most recently a Mansur Gavriel bucket bag. 

(I'm listing these for the first time - I'm realizing that these purchases were all black, and that I probably need to put myself on a budget or bag ban! &#128561


----------



## Ser

I was supposed to be on the sofa as we are saving for a wedding. But I couldn't resist the following Mulberry beauties:

1. Mock cock brown bayswater - ebay bargain. 

2. Printed oak East West bayswater - gorgeous pre loved beauty. Now my favourite Mulberry!!

3. Champagne shoulder mabel - love the shimmery gold tones.

4. Mouse grey East West bayswater - from bicester. One of the last they had, so pleased to find her.

Soo 4 bags in 6 months....I'm staying on the sofa now! Unless a tessie satchel goes in the sale


----------



## murt

Bought two vintage Coach/cashin-design bags this year and that's it - one is an orange double kiss-lock style (very small), and the other is a dark navy slim tote with a kiss lock pocket on the outside.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Bought 1... Vintage bag ...


----------



## Jewels24

Balenciaga City bag. Light Pink with GHW
Balenciaga Arena clutch. Black with SHW
Louis Vuitton Pallas. Amethyste leather
Chanel quilted caviar WOC. Black with GHW
Chanel caviar Boy bag medium. Navy with GHW

I am not planning on buying anymore this year. I am at my limit....or so my husband says.


----------



## Sculli

1. Céline trio
2. Alexander wang rocco
3. Chanel woc caviar classic quilted
4. Chanel caviar black boy old medium

And now in search for a céline nano or another chanel boy. 


Instagram: ping25


----------



## svred

1. Louis Vuitton Verona MM
2. Louis Vuitton PM Mono Agenda
3. Coach Cosmetic Bag
4. Coach Wristlet


----------



## Lisa Dewi

From Jan to Jul 2014:
1. LV Tivoli pm (pre owned)
2. Chanel flap jumbo vintage (pre owned)


----------



## Lisa Dewi

3. Balenciaga classic black (new)
4. LV petit noe mono (new)
5. Loewe Amazona suede (pre owned)
6. Balenciaga day cumin (new)
7. PS1 medium smoke (new)


----------



## mutedfaith

I have bought this year
1. Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 Empreinte in Infini
2. Louis Vuitton Alma PM Vernis in Pomme D'Amour
3. Prada BN2274 in Orchidea

I'm now selling a Louis Vuitton Alma PM in DE and a Prada BN1801!

I gave my Mum my Chanel Medallion and Oroton Metier tote and I bought her an Emporio Armani bag.


----------



## SHHMOM

This year so far just two. LV azur neverfull gm and stella falabella foldover. 

I feel proud of only two because last year I bought 6. Lv- neverfull mm mono, neverfull mm ebene, speedy b 25 azur, chanel- woc cc, jumbo flap, quilted woc. 

I am thinking if maybe doing some down sizing and purchasing different things. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JennieC917

This year so far I have bought:

1) Chanel GST XL in black with SHW
2) Marc Jacobs Large Eugenie Quilted Clutch in Gray with SHW
3) Mansur Gavriel Large Tote in Cammello/Royal
And 3 other lesser brand names bags (Vince Camuto and Stella % Dot)


----------



## bakeacookie

Coach Madeline
Chanel flap
Longchamp Statue of Liberty tote 
Custom Longchamp tote

Hoping to add an Hermes Evelyne by the end of the year


----------



## msd_bags

A bunch of older Rebecca Minkoff MABs/MAMs (more or less 10) - love the leather!
An older Longchamp Cabas small long tote
Gucci Sukey in microguccissima leather
Marc Jacobs mini Stam

In 2013 I said I would not buy more bags in 2014, but look...


----------



## Bhz

This year I've bought a:

1. BV Large Veneta Hobo - new
2. BV Sloane (in Ottone) - preowned
3. Hermes Evelyne - preowned

In my defense, I carried the same Chloe bag everyday for almost 2 years. It's getting a much deserved break.
I'm also selling at least one bag and a few small accessories.
I don't have the need for anything else, so I'm done!


----------



## babysunshine

This year I bought: four Zanellato Postinas, two Michael Kors Hamilton large NS tote, two Santa Barbara satchels one of which I gave to my sis, one Michael Kors Hamilton large NS tote for my sis' birthday, several emooks bags, one Chloe Paraty continental  wallet for my own birthday...


----------



## CoriEllings

I am only one bag bought this year.Brand of the Bag is Marc Jacobs. This is my favorite brand.I think this is enough for this year. And my bag is Textured Medium Incognito and color is black. I am always crazy with the black color.


----------



## Jewels24

Jewels24 said:


> Balenciaga City bag. Light Pink with GHW
> Balenciaga Arena clutch. Black with SHW
> Louis Vuitton Pallas. Amethyste leather
> Chanel quilted caviar WOC. Black with GHW
> Chanel caviar Boy bag medium. Navy with GHW
> 
> I am not planning on buying anymore this year. I am at my limit....or so my husband says.


May have added a couple extra...

Patent Quilted Chanel WOC with SHW
Burberry Olympia Diaper Bag 
Dior medium lady black lambskin with GHW 

Okay I am now DONE for the year!


----------



## LVk8

I've been downsizing / upgrading this year since I just got married this summer & moved into my new husband's mancave temporarily while we look for our first home.  I started with 15 handbags and am down to 11

Acquired - Mono NF GM, Bal City & DA Speedy
Gave Up - Manhattan PM, Prada Tessuto square crossbody, Gucci signature crossbody, Kate  Spade crossbody, Coach tote, Coach crossbody, Hobo International crossbody

I still love crossbody bags (and still have several good options that I kept!) but was looking for a little more diversity in my purses

Two that I gave up in particular that were a little hard to let go of - the Manhattan was my first LV & the Coach tote was something I used when I learned to surf  - but ultimately they're both not purses that I couldn't live without.  I will treasure their upgraded replacements


----------



## bibliothekarin

I'm in a major turnover with my collection after not using lots of bags over the past few years.

New this year:
4 MZ Wallace bags (two new, two pre-owned)
1 Linnea Pelle (pre-owned)
1 RM MAM (pre-owned)
2 KS (1 bag, 1 clutch, both new)
1 Coach Bleecker studio satchel (new)

Hoping to obtain 1-2 more MZW, 1 Dooney satchel and 1 MbMJ bag before the year is over.

Currently 4 bags are ready to sold, 2 to be donated, and 4 more on the chopping block after I take care of the first 6.


----------



## mmmilkman

I've bought 2 this year, which is already one bag too many.  I limit myself to one expensive bag a year, but this year was the exception. 

Givenchy Moyen Pandora
Givenchy Mini Pandora


----------



## ems826

1. longchamp medium tote in indigo


----------



## domidomidomiii

I've purchased 3 this year, and am now on a bag ban until next year! 

 I've bought (in order of purchase)...
- Medium Givenchy Antigona in Smooth Black
- Alexander Wang Rocco in Suede 'Elephant' with GHW
- Chanel Large Classic Flap in LS with GHW


----------



## chn_21

Three so far consisting;

Chanel green patent boy
Chanel GST in Shw and
Hermes mini evelyn in rc 

Off to ban island now *flies away


----------



## catsinthebag

Two this year but they were pretty big ones: an Hermes Evelyne and an Hermes vintage Kelly. Now on a ban while I fertilize my money tree!


----------



## bluegreys

Two beauties have found their way to my wardrobe. An utterly beautiful 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder in Emerald and a Marc by Marc Jacobs Marchive Hilli in black. Of these, Ryder is my favourite, and the Emerald colour is sooooo brilliantly gorgeous!


----------



## AngelaJI

Well this is embarrassing, I've bought:

LV Monogram Speedy 30 (pre-owned)
LV Epi Danube (pre-owned)
LV Monogram Papillon (pre-owned)
Bottega Veneta Marco Polo Tote (pre-owned)
Kate Spade Small Dylan
Kate Spade Wellesley Elena
Rebecca Minkoff mini 5-Zip
Rebecca Minkoff Mini Box
Coach Peyton Domed Satchel
Coach 24 cm duffle
Burberry Nova Check satchel
Loro Piana (pre-owned)

I just got into purses this year, so I'd like to think I'm catching-up on all the fun I've missed the past 10 years.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

2 bags: Mulberry Alexa (january) and Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny (september).


----------



## cyanidestyling

- Chanel Jumbo Flap (grey; SHW)
- Hermès Birkin 40 (black; SHW)
- Hermès Kelly 32 (black; GHW)
- Hermès Constance (orange; SHW)
- Hermès Kelly Pochette (lizard, black)
- Louis Vuitton Keepall 55 (mono)
- Balenciaga Tube M (black)
- Louboutin Sweet Charity (black and spiked)
- Chanel WOC (black; SHW)
- Chanel Graffiti backpack (beige)
- Proenza Schouler LG PS1 (all black)
- Rebecca Minkoff Boyfriend Crossbody (gold)
- Rebecca Minkoff MAB (copper)
- Prada Frame Satchel (black)
- Miu Miu Vitello Lux Shopper (grey)
- Miu Miu Bow bag (grey)
- Balenciaga Work (black)
- Balenciaga City (black)
- Balenciaga Flat (brown)
- Goyard St. Louis (red
Extras:
Fendi bag bugs
Fendi keychains
Louis key holder
Louis scarves
Hermès bracelets
Chanel watch
Givenchy jewelry


----------



## myangrqzmom

-Black Chanel GST in ghw 
-Black Chanel French Riviera medium in shw
-Louis Vuitton Delightful 
-Preloved Louis Vuitton Vernis Reade in peppermint
-Preloved Louis Vuitton Vernis Houston in light blue
-Kate Spade Tiffany blue speedy style with matching wallet
-Preloved Chanel cc black wallet
-And last week Hermes herbag zip in navy 
 I promised my DH no more this year.


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Love this thread, so interesting to see what people have bought &#128522;&#128092;
Okay, mine are...
LV Neverfull Damier GM for work
LV Speedy b 25 Empreinte-Infini 
LV Speedy b 25 Empreinte-Aube
LV Palermo PM
LV Mono Cosmetic Pouch

Sold...
LV Speedy b 25 in Mono, Azur and Damier
LV Mono Empreinte Petillante Cluth-Flamme
LV Hoxton PM


----------



## babysunshine

babysunshine said:


> This year I bought: four Zanellato Postinas, two Michael Kors Hamilton large NS tote, two Santa Barbara satchels one of which I gave to my sis, one Michael Kors Hamilton large NS tote for my sis' birthday, several emooks bags, one Chloe Paraty continental  wallet for my own birthday...



Now adding one more Michael Kors Hamilton large Ns tote and two Rabeanco satchels. I am done with buying bags.


----------



## hikkichan

After being on a bag ban for 2 years I got a:

PS1 Medium in Purple Rain
Chanel small classic flap in black and
Goyard St Louis PM in White


----------



## elisian

Bought a LOT this year.

2 bags from Vietnam
1 tote & 1 clutch from Ethiopia
2 Dooneys
1 Hermes Herbag
1 Ferragamo satchel
1 Jacomo clutch

Ooook, maybe I'll stop now. But looking at this thread, I'm certainly not the worst offender -- my goodness!


----------



## SHHMOM

I bought 3 but sold two of them. 
I bough lv neverfull gm azur and stella Falabella fold over. Then I sold them and three other bags and purchases a Chanel ml flap and Chanel wallet.


----------



## Elsie87

Two: a practical cross-body silver messenger bag from an Italian brand + a simple black/grey tote for work from Zara. Hoping to add a Chanel flap or Reissue later this year


----------



## ValentineNicole

I spent all last year basically not shopping at all, so I caught up this year accidentally.


Mulberry rust suede Carter 
Judith Leiber mini crossbody with large heart
Vintage crocodile Saks Fifth Avenue bag (made in France, real skin)
Marc Jacobs red quilted bag
Gucci riveted tan suede bag
Chanel brown suede jumbo bag
Alexander McQueen python skull clutch
Longchamp red le pilage medium
Embossed Longchamp le pilage large
Black pebbled leather small longchamp bucket
Black pebbled leather large longchamp bucket
Black smooth "saffiano" type large leather longchamp bucket
Judith Leiber ostrich crossbody
Juidth Leiber white leather clutch
Bottega Veneta large tote
Bottega Veneta small woven ipad case on strap
Ferragamo woven bandage bag (green)
Ferragamo woven bandage bag (pink)
Ferragamo black lizard embossed pouchette
Fendi denim baguette
Fendi red cordoruy baguette
Celine backpack purse
Orange leather burberry purse
Pink tweed burberry purse
Kate Spade large purple leather
Kate Spade lemon wicker bag
Gucci mini crossbody
Escada green python
Fendi floral baguette


Added: 29


Sold or donated: 42


In my defense, I've sold more than I've bought  But I kind of have a habit of owning too much. Though, TBH, with the exception of the very high end, my bags float in and out on a whim. I like having a rotating closet.


And honestly, some of the multiple purchases (for example, 3 longchamp black buckets) were to decide which fit my lifestyle best. There's a good chance 1 or even 2 of those will be given away or sold later on.


----------



## missdicaprio

Chanel flap, Balenciaga hip, Prada WOC, Chloe Mini Marcie and Dior New Lock pouch


----------



## amydanery

I bought a black Philip Lim X Target Mini Tote and a beige Samantha Thavasa mini tote bag. Now I'm looking for a navy blue coach court bag 9870!


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Chanel double flap jumbo lambskin black and a Louis Vuitton Vernis Amarante wallet. 

For some reason or another I really enjoy saying "Amarante" it sounds so chic to me. Kind of like when Carrie from Sex & The City calls Aleksander Petrovsky her "lover" it just sort of rolls as you enunciate


----------



## AnnaFreud

Sold:
Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Hobo
(2) Rebecca Minkoff MAC 
Rebecca Minkoff Matinee
Rebecca Minkoff Fling Clutch
Juicy Couture satchel 
Kate Spade tote

Gave Away:
Coach blue patent leather hobo
Coach white patent leather satchel
Coach leather Crossbody 

Bought: 
LV Bloomsberry
Mulberry OS Alexa
LV multicolore pochette 
YSL Large Muse
Vintage Epi Noe
Vintage Epi Speedy 25
Balenciaga Town
Chloe Medium Marcie
Tory Burch Amanda backpack 
Longchamp Le Pliage tote
Rebecca Minkoff backpack
Rebecca Minkoff Cherish beach tote
Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC
Tory Burch Marion Tote

10 out but 14 in. &#128563; this is kinda shocking to see when it's all laid out in front of you like this! See you all on ban island...


----------



## flowersinmymind

My list is short:

- I bought a Chanel WOC, Caviar Leather, SH
- And a Prada Purse in pink


----------



## mimz1

Oooh i bought
2 rebecca minkoff mini macs (different styles)
Rebecca minkoff mac bag
1 chanel woc
1 chanel classic flap
1 chanel boy bag
1chanel mini flap
Its been a big year for chanel for me as ive been a chanel virgin for sooo long! However i have sold 3 mulberry bags and 3 louis vuitton bags i have 1 neverfull left and the above list inc the neverfull is now my condensed whole collection!! More chanel will be added next year yay!!!


----------



## Fashionista524

So far.....
2 Gucci Soho Disco Bags
1 Moschino Bucket Bag


----------



## hlia

I'm not sure, but I only remembering making one big purchase. 1 Chloe Paraty bag.


----------



## enno0287

this year I bought 3 bags...

1. this Abekanis Drawstring Yellow Bag, a local product from my country
such a beautiful bag for only $65






2. Michael Kors Selma Grommet Black - Medium, and
3. Coach Madison Spectator Saffiano Sadie Flap Satchel


----------



## KristyDarling

1. Celine belt bag 
2. Celine large trio 
3. Mansur Gavriel small tote
4. Mansur Gavriel mini bucket
5. Stella McCartney Falabella shaggy deer fold-over clutch

I usually acquire between 3 and 5 bags per year, but I also sell or give away the same number to keep my collection a reasonable size and not become a hoarder.


----------



## AnnetteHK

This year I bought ....

Dior soft bag in blue
Chanel 2.55 - 227 w/ GHW
Chanel mini flap - black w/ GHW
Chanel WOC 
Chanel caviar jumbo - burgundy w/ SHW
Chanel tweed flap - red/multi-colour from the Dallas collection
Chanel medium classic flap - beige w/ GHW
Chanel seasonal small tote in grey
Chanel caviar maxi flap - black w/ GHW
Ferragamo limited edition python bag
Vuitton Pallas - black + monogram
Vuitton Metis
BV knot clutch - black satin
Hermes picotin - purple 
Hermes cabas - navy

I think that's about it ...


----------



## AnnaFreud

AnnetteHK said:


> This year I bought ....
> 
> Dior soft bag in blue
> Chanel 2.55 - 227 w/ GHW
> Chanel mini flap - black w/ GHW
> Chanel WOC
> Chanel caviar jumbo - burgundy w/ SHW
> Chanel tweed flap - red/multi-colour from the Dallas collection
> Chanel medium classic flap - beige w/ GHW
> Chanel seasonal small tote in grey
> Chanel caviar maxi flap - black w/ GHW
> Ferragamo limited edition python bag
> Vuitton Pallas - black + monogram
> Vuitton Metis
> BV knot clutch - black satin
> Hermes picotin - purple
> Hermes cabas - navy
> 
> I think that's about it ...




Wow, impressive!!!


----------



## AnnetteHK

AnnaFreud said:


> Wow, impressive!!!




That means I won't be buying any more for a loooooong time !!!


----------



## lovingmybags

Um...in 2012 I don't think I bought a single bag, but things have gone downhill since then.  Are we counting from January-December?  If so, I'm really screwed  Let's see what popped up this year:

Coach large borough, black marobox
Coach large borough, patchwork 
Coach large borough, vermillion striped 
Coach large borough, retro-glove leather in warm grey
Coach large borough, snakeskin embossed 
Coach large clutchable, printed python 
Coach large soft borough, earth 
Coach large soft borough, loganberry
Coach large soft borough, olive grey
Coach large urbane, bar-striped 
Coach edgepaint preston in ecru/seamist 
Coach tall tatum tote, workwear leather 
Kate Spade large toucan Francis Tote 
Lanvin Happy bag in grained calfskin 
Mcqueen large De Manta naive pagan clutch
Tods 24 hour shopping grande in white 
Tods restyled d bag in coral grained leather 

I think that's it...hopefully!  Scary to put them in count.


----------



## elisian

Wow. Lots of purchases by everyone! It really is shocking to add them all up.


----------



## Jesssh

Are we done yet? Are we done yet? I hope so.

7 bags in 2014 (5 small, 1 medium, 1 large)

Coach Colorblock Mini Borough Bag (gray/white)
Coach Chambray Borough Bag (grayish blue - best color ever!)
3 Coach Mini Duffles (best style ever! Black, olive with grommets, dark brown)
Coach brick grommet duffle (reddish brown)
Coach ivory highrise bag (cream colored - yikes! Glad it went on sale.)


----------



## elisian

Started small, got progressively more expensive... 

Unbranded - 2 patchwork suede bags from Vietnam - multicolor
Unbranded - lambskin zip tote from Ethiopia - black/brown 
Unbranded - calfskin clutch from Ethiopia - black/zebra
Dooney & Bourke 70s bucket bag - tricolor green/blue/brown
Hermes 90s herbag - toile/brown
Salvatore Ferragamo 00s zip-top satchel - black
Jacomo vintage 80s snakeskin clutch - mauve
Plinio Visona calfhair tote - medium brown

Probably will buy one or two more bags this year. Eep. But by choosing primarily vintage pre-owned items, I've managed to stay well under $1,000 in budget!


----------



## Minkette

Hmmm 

2014 was the year of the handbag for me  I must say I did not pay full price for any of my handbags. Actually, when I took inventory of the actual costs, Id venture to say I scored all of these gorgeous bags for a minimum of 25% off Most of the time even better deals.

1.	RM Mini MAC in Hazelnut
2.	RM Mini MAB in Hazelnut
3.	RM Mini MAB in Soft Gray
4.	RM MAC Charcoal
5.	RM Mini Moto (Electric Blue  Sold)
*6.	RM Medium MAB Tote (Ultraviolet)/Nordies Anniversary Sale (selling)*
7.	RM Nikki in Royal Blue
8.	RM Nikki in Red
*9.	RM Mini Affair in Black/Gunmetal (selling)
10.	RM Cupid in Hot Red (selling)*
11.	MK Aqua Selma
12.	MK Black Selma
13.	MK Deep Pink Sutton
14.	MK Electric Blue Sutton
*15.	MK Sutton in Luggage (selling)
16.	MK Sutton in Black (selling)
17.	MK Sutton in Pearl Grey (selling)*
18.	MK Hamilton Tote in Black/Silver Hardware (sold)
19.	MK Hamilton Tote in Luggage (ridiculously cheap like $127 new at Dillards)
*20.	MK Hamilton Tote in Summer Blue (selling)*
21.	Balenciaga City in Black (returned; not fan of leather)
22.	Balenciaga Hip in Black/Rose Gold Hardware (great Fashionphile find)
23.	3 LC Le Pliage totes

Also, planning to sell a few as they are practically new and I rarely use them. I should be ashamed; however, I am really not! I work over 60 hours a week and enjoy handbags. I mean... I am a member of tPF. Duh!


----------



## djfmn

I have a policy of one in and one out. I sold and got rid of 5 bags all Belen Echandia.
I replaced them with 5 Massaccesi handmade Italian bags.
1 purple Massaccesi Aphrodite
1 orange Massaccesi Zhoe
1 Massaccesi Midi Selene in Amaranto
1 Massaccesi Midi Selene in Lead
1 Massaccesi Midi Aphrodite Taupe (Will order later this month)

I am ok with my purchases because I have stuck to my one in and one out policy!!!


----------



## Pimpernel

_*whines like Eliza Doolitle*_ "I´m a gowd gawl, I aaam!" Considering I´d never taken a real interest in purses in my 40+ years of life... I was very reasonable!

- Chloe Paraty medium in Speculoos (pre-owned, mint condition) 
- Liebeskind Elina in greige
- Liebeskind Laptop 2 in brown
- LV Retiro PM (pre-owned, great condition)

And I was gifted by my SO a LV Speedy B 25 DE + a Gucci bamboo wristlet.

I bought also about ten SLGs (nearly all LV), but that´s outside the scope of this thread :giggles: In my signature is the rest of my very modest and thoroughly enjoyed collection!


----------



## MrGoyard

0, only SLG's, but hopefully next week one bag!


----------



## clevercat

I have sold quite a few bags and SLGs in order to fund these (all preloved. The days of me shelling out full retail are gone.).
Balenciaga Papyrus RGGH21 Part Time
Chanel large Shiva flap
Chanel M/L classic flap
One more - this one will be my Christmas present from me to me - YSL Cabas Chyc tote in purple.
I am so banned now until 2016.


----------



## silvertigger

1. Prada WOC in nude
2. Gucci Bamboo Shopper in Red
3. YSL Monogramme Cabas in Fuschia Lipstick


----------



## COPENHAGEN

It's almost the end of the year and my bag purchases comes down to:

1) Mulberry Alexa in slate blue 
2) Proenza Schouler ps1 in lemon
3) Stella Mccartney Falabella fold over tote in black

Can't say if I'll fall for another one in the sale though


----------



## AnnaFreud

COPENHAGEN said:


> It's almost the end of the year and my bag purchases comes down to:
> 
> 1) Mulberry Alexa in slate blue
> 2) Proenza Schouler ps1 in lemon
> 3) Stella Mccartney Falabella fold over tote in black
> 
> Can't say if I'll fall for another one in the sale though




Diverse choices and designers. Love it!


----------



## LazyKitty

I have bought all I can afford this year and should not get anything untill spring. Right now I'm happy with what I got&#128522;

1) Cloe Paraty, coffee shot (dark brown)
2) LV monogram Alma BB
3) Balenciaga City, anthracite (grey) giant 12
4) Longchamp Le Pliage, red

Plus LV scarf, wallet and pochette and Louboutin boots&#10084;


----------



## lovieluvslux

4 handbags and 2 totes.


----------



## eiiv

3 bags bought this year:

1 The Leather Satchel Co Pixie bag
2 MZ Wallace Metro totes

If pouches are counted, 1 Chloe Alice pouch as well.

The good thing is that I didn't buy as many as last year. 2013 was the year I started to turn bag-crazy.


----------



## KaseyHK

*Rebecca Minkoff*: 23 bags; 4 pouches; 1 wallet
*Chloe*: 3 bags; 1 wallet
*Jonathan Adler*: 1 bag; 5 wallets
*Longchamp*: 1 bag
*Kipling*: 1 bag
*Paris House*: 4 pouches
*Salvatore Ferragamo*: 2 key cases
*Paul Smith*: 1 wallet


----------



## Platinummouse72

This year's been utterly crazy, and its not over yet! Here's what I've bought.. 

Chanel large black zippered tote
Chloe grey Paraty
Black Boy Chanel
Burgundy Paris Dallas Boy Chanel
The Row blue shoulder bag
Givenchy small pink Pandora
Charlotte Olympia black cat clutch bag

Balenciaga Cities..
Anthracite classic
Jaunne Poussin classic
Bleu Dragee GHW
Vert Anis SHW
Rose Azalee GHW
Bleu Persian classic

Balenciaga Ultra Violet classic Part Time
Balenciaga Apple Green Work

Balenciaga wallets
Jaunne Poussin
Rose Azalee
Bleu Persian

Versace fuschia wallet

In my defence, this is my first year of fully embracing my addiction.. Next year cant be this mad.. can it??


----------



## Heaviestmatter

Alexander Wang Rockie in vine green
Alexander Wang Rocco in latte w/rose gold
Mulberry Alexa in oak (bought seconhand)
Spell Dreamweaver bag
MBMJ Lola in stiched black
MBMJ Hoctor in cambridge red

And I got two bags as gifts (from the best boyfriend):
AW Trifold
AW Brenda camera bag

I only paid full price for the Rocco and the Spell bag, that's so awesome


----------



## Shashaboo

Chanel GST
Givenchy Antigona in calf skin (black)
Givenchy Antigona in goat skin (beige)
Bally clutch
Hermes Herbag


----------



## Katiesmama

I'm almost afraid to start this list and even more afraid I'm going to forget some, but here goes:
Coach Red Flap shoulder bag
Coach needlepoint Maddie
Brahmin Ink satchel
Brahmin Blue Fresca mini arno
Brahmin Bronze Gatsby
MK Selma-brown camo
LV Turenne
LV Groom Wallet
D&B Sig print satchel
D&B geranium print satchel


Wow, I think that's it but have this sinking feeling I'm forgetting something........but still, this is enough!!  More than enough.  Next year, I promise myself to be better.


----------



## lovingmybags

lovingmybags said:


> Um...in 2012 I don't think I bought a single bag, but things have gone downhill since then.  Are we counting from January-December?  If so, I'm really screwed  Let's see what popped up this year:
> 
> Coach large borough, black marobox
> Coach large borough, patchwork
> Coach large borough, vermillion striped
> Coach large borough, retro-glove leather in warm grey
> Coach large borough, snakeskin embossed
> Coach large clutchable, printed python
> Coach large soft borough, earth
> Coach large soft borough, olive grey
> Coach large urbane, bar-striped
> Coach edgepaint preston in ecru/seamist
> Coach tall tatum tote, workwear leather
> Kate Spade large toucan Francis Tote
> Lanvin Happy bag in grained calfskin
> Mcqueen large De Manta naive pagan clutch
> Tods 24 hour shopping grande in white
> Tods restyled d bag in coral grained leather
> 
> I think that's it...hopefully!  Scary to put them in count.



lol...were we supposed to count wallets?  Adding a Mcqueen large De Manta clutch, an Anya Hindmarch 2015 Victory wallet, a Fendi bird-eye wallet, a Kate Spade Cedar Street Carmilla wallet into the fray then...


----------



## scrpo83

scrpo83 said:


> 2014 so far
> 
> Cole Haan Parker Nylon Zip Top - Cinnabar
> Coach Medium Soft Drawstring Bucket - Vermillion
> Micheal Micheal Kors Medium Selma Satchel - Navy Patent
> Tod's Mini D-Cube Satchel



Adding on :

Tod's Sella Bugatti Satchel in Bordeux
Gucci Swing Tote Medium in Taupe

That's quite a lot for a year..hopefully i will be able to control myself better next year


----------



## hlia

a Chloe Paraty and a Gucci wallet


----------



## CatOnIce

LV Speedy empreinte Aurore
Mulberry Lily Pink
Mulberry Bayswater Double Zip Tote Pavement Grey
Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Black 

A good year


----------



## Dodo_doll

PS11 tiny
RM Mini Mac in acid yellow
Phillip Lim medium Pashli


----------



## melvel

Went a little overboard:

Balenciaga City in Ultraviolet (March 2014)
Balenciaga Work in Cardinal Red (April 2014)
Proenza Schouler Keepall tote in Blue (June 2014)
Givenchy Nightingale Medium in Goatskin Green (August 2014)
Madewell Mini Transport Tote in English Saddle (November 2014)


----------



## loubprincess

Celine Phantom


----------



## BelleBorse

1) Hermes Birkin
2) LV Keepall


----------



## MrGoyard

Just one 

Goyard Voltaire in black/black


----------



## catsinthebag

Three in 2014,  but two of them were biggies (at least for me)

- Hermes Evelyne in Blue Sapphire

- Vintage Hermes Kelly in Natural Chamonix

- Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in black for rainy days.


----------



## Ser

This year I reviewed my collection and moved on the bags I wasn't using anymore and added the following to my collection:

Mulberry East West bayswater in oak
Mulberry East West bayswater in mouse grey
Mulberry mabel in champagne 
Mulberry tessie tote in oxblood
Mulberry tessie tote in poppy red (still waiting on delivery very excited!!)
Mulberry tessie satchel in oak
Mulberry tree french purse in black 
Mulberry locked cosmetic pouch in pink 

Not been a bad year  

Still wishing for a lily and del rey


----------



## Amachelle

2014 has been the year of the handbag for me. I have fallen in love with Mulberry good and proper.

I've bought;

Regular Alexa in foggy grey
Bayswater in Chocolate
Mini Alexa in bluebell
Lily in scribbly floral
Bayswater in cracked gold
Valentines pouch and credit card slip
Mulberry Key pouch in fudge buffalo


----------



## south-of-france

Sold a Chanel modern chain tote and got a vintage Chanel mini mini flap and an LV orient empreinte Speedy 25, and a vintage black box Kelly 28 for a reached goal.


----------



## absolutanne

2014  a year of too many bags for me-

Bought:
Hermes Evelyne III gm in bleu abysse PHW
Bottega Veneta Sloane in Ferro
Chanel Medallion tote in Black caviar GHW

Sold:
LV Popincourt Haut
Burberry pochette
GUCCI continental wallet

Too many bags. Too small closet.

Finally thinking about selling a Chanel (gasp!!!) to fund a Birkin when my DH-imposed bag moratorium ends.


----------



## Aluxe

Glad to say that I didn't purchase a single bag in 2014.


----------



## starrynite_87

Proud to say that I bought no bags this year....for being such a good girl this year Santa (my mother) bought me a Rebecca Minkoff Crosby tote


----------



## clevercat

Bought 
Chanel Shiva Flap
Chanel Classic M/L Flap
Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc tote
Sold
Balenciaga GSH Work x 2 
Balenciaga Hamilton City
Chanel sunglasses
Balenciaga wallet


----------



## ninakt

Fendi 2jours red
Chanel beige flap
Lady Dior black
Miu miu bow bag beige
YSL large Muse Brown
LV Montebello beige 
I think 2015 I try to shop my own closet


----------



## dooneybaby

ZERO HANDBAGS PURCHASED THIS YEAR!!! 

(But don't ask me how many Hermes scarves I bought in 2014. I'll plead the Fifth. )


----------



## Tuuli

Too many..

Chanel mini flap bag black (vintage)
Mulberry small Del Rey oxblood
Gucci key case burgundy
Madewell bucket bag black
Lumi Saara backbag
Marc by marc jacobs Natasha offwhite (pre-owned)
YSL bdj clutch purple (pre-owned)
Mulberry Large Lily black

But. Sold:
Mulberry Daria satchel grey
MBMJ Preppy mini natasha 
Michael Kors Jetset crossbody burgundy
Michael Kors hamilton blue
MBMJ percy bag black
Longchamp le Pliage hobo black
Michael Kors Charlton crossbody luggage
LV speedy 25

Not proud. My boyfriend either


----------



## tormale

Stella McCartney Falabella
Balenciaga Classic City 
Rebecca Minkoff MAC

I am just starting my collection


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Neverfull DE MM
Gucci Swing Mini
Michael Kors Hamilton EW
Kate Spade Quinn
Kate Spade Pretzel wristlet


----------



## Minion89

2 valentino 
1 Gucci 
1 prada 
1 mulberry 
1 Dior 
1 stella mcartney
&#128563;too Many


----------



## Minion89

1 LV as Well &#128514;


----------



## mzbrown1103

1 LV multi-color speedy
1 Chanel m/l double flap
1 Chanel large French Riviera


----------



## Tsundere

Two vintage Chanel and an A&F purse. I love their Faux leather bags, so easy to clean off and so very soft and inexpensive, especially during sales! 
Bought an LV Vernis Alma in Rouge Fauviste but it just wasn't for me and returned it. It's not that I didn't think it was beautiful and elegant, but perhaps I just felt it was a little much for where I am in life. It doesn't have the same casual feel as my other bags and it's definitely not a bag I want to use to carry things on campus hahahaha.


----------



## clevercat

clevercat said:


> Bought
> Chanel Shiva Flap
> Chanel Classic M/L Flap
> Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc tote
> Sold
> Balenciaga GSH Work x 2
> Balenciaga Hamilton City
> Chanel sunglasses
> Balenciaga wallet




Also bought (and forgot about)
Balenciaga RGGH Part Time
Chanel wallet
I am so not buying anything next year.


----------



## Serva1

Update on my 21st of April post:
Hermès Birkin size 30, colour Blue ocean
Hermès Birkin size 25, barenia natural
Céline python nano, black/natural white/natural python
Hermès Kelly wallet, colour orange


----------



## nanaimo75

Serva1 said:


> Update on my 21st of April post:
> Hermès Birkin size 30, colour Blue ocean
> Hermès Birkin size 25, barenia natural
> Céline python nano, black/natural white/natural python
> Hermès Kelly wallet, colour orange




Jealous! Enjoy in good health.


----------



## klynneann

Apparently this was a banner year for handbag/wallet purchases, especially Fendi!

Rebecca Minkoff: mini MAC PVC Mexi flower print, MAB in dark green
Coach: Madison tote in bronze
Reed Krakoff: mini Atlantique floral print
Hermes: Evelyne in colvert
Proenza Schouler: PS1 python pouchette in cobalt
Fendi: small Zucca wallet, Birds wallet, By the Way in turtledove, Monster roll tote in black
Ferragamo: medium Sookie in luggage


----------



## neverandever

Oh god, so embarrassed...here we go...keep in mind these were either purchased pre-loved or at deep discounts!:

Louis Vuitton Monogram Galliera PM (in the process of selling)
Tory Burch 797 Raffia & Snake Print Satchel
Rebecca Minkoff Amorous Satchel
Ferragamo Miss Vara Bow Chain Wallet
Jimmy Choo Charlie
3.1 Phillip Lim Pashi satchel
Chloe Ethel
Chloe Paraty
Proenza Schouler PS Courier

Not even counting the wallets/card holders...Marc Jacobs, 3 Tory Burch, and 1 3.1 Phillip Lim :shame:

Looks like I've got a bit of an addiction...eh, that's why we're all here I suppose


----------



## Tuuli35

-


----------



## vintagefinds

Coach Pinnacle Laila Woven satchel in parchement
Chanel GST in black caviar with silver hardware
Mulberry Medium Lily in midnight blue and silver hardware
Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 in monogram

It's honestly too much. 2 bags is my cap for 2015, unless it's a replacement.


----------



## icerain303

My Flat In London bulldog tote
Brighton Vera ladybug tote
Coach bleecker Riley
MK Hamilton north south denim python
Mk Hamilton north south saffiano optic white
Kate Spade hedgehog tote
Coach floral tote
Tokidoki jujube tote

Oy. Does it count still if I sold the hamiltons hahaha?


----------



## beachgirl38

In 2014 I purchased:

Black Chloe Paraty, ******
Proenza Schouler PSI medium in grape jam ******
a Michael Kors quilted black tote (very nice & chanelesque!) Saks
a Calvin Klein tan & Black quilted tote also very nice & on sale at Lord & Taylor
a poppy kate spade cedar street maise bag off ebay 

Surprisingly stayed off Bonanza & only 1 ebay purchase - compared to tons in the previous years!


----------



## bexi17

2014 was the year of my first real grown up job so I treated myself
- Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Fran in black
- Marc Jacobs Stam in blue (I wanted this bag since my teenage years)
- Marc Jacobs quilted Blake in black
- Marc Jacobs the Standard in nude
- MBMJ Classic Q Natasha in cinnamon stick
- Alexander Wang Rocco in vine green (purchased yesterday )

 Every item was a good deal so I never paid the full price.

I need to buy less next year but I have my eyes on a Marc Jacobs purple Sullivan and I really want a Vivienne Westwood saffiano wallet.

Happy new year to you all.


----------



## rea11yb0red

Now that I'm sure I won't be buying any more bags/SLGs this year, below is my very short list. I've been very good this year but probably will be buying a few SLGs and purses next year!  

Chanel WOC Black Lambskin GHW


----------



## rdgldy

ok, this is scary:
Givenchy medium black pandora
lt. pink caviar chanel mini
orange patent chanel mini
3 mansur gavriel mini buckets-royal, white, camello
2 mansur gavriel large buckets-black, flamma
2 mansur gavriel totes-camello, black
so black chanel jumbo

2015 needs to be way less......


----------



## Lisa<3

Louis Vuitton Favorite PM
Louis Vuitton Marylebone PM
Longchamp Les Pantheres LE
Louis Vuitton Vernis Cles (SLG so not technically a bag)
Mansur Gavriel Mini Bucket in Rosa


----------



## Fgl11

I didn't realize how many I got this year!

LV métis pochette
LV Bloomsbury 
Tory Burch triangle basket weave tote
Chanel Shopping Fever Tote
Gucci Sukey Tote


----------



## Glitter_pixie

It's been a _long_ two years of no new bags, but I broke my dry spell over the last year and indulged myself with the following purchases, most of them on great sales:

Louis Vuitton NF MM monogram w/fuchsia interior 

Longchamp Le Pliage Small Shoulder Bag in Deep Red (my first Longchamp, but obviously not my last as you can see below...)
Longchamp Le Pliage Med Shoulder Tote in Amethyst (on sale)
Longchamp Le Pliage Med Shoulder Tote in Pink Candy (on sale)
Longchamp Le Pliage Travel Bag in Mint (on sale)
Longchamp Le Pliage Mini Tote in Mint (on Sale)

Dooney & Bourke Russel Med and Small tote (natural and marine) both on sale
DB Sutton Hampshire
DB Mini Chelsea, ivy (on sale)
DB Florentine East/West Chelsea, black (on sale)

My DH recently gifted me with 4 DB bags: Saffino black hobo, Florentine black saddle bag, Bailey pebbled tote, cranberry and a white patent tote. And earlier this year, DH gifted me with a LV Pallas Monogram in Aurore.


----------



## Lilylovelv

Gifts from hubby:

All Louis Vuitton 
Alma BB in Vernis - Pomme D'Amour
Luminuese PM Empriente - Noir 
Petite Noe - Black Multicolor 
Pochette Accessories NM - Damier Ebene


----------



## Iheartbags4ever

Love this thread and the company of fellow addicts I can share this with (and without hubby seeing total damage)

Givenchy Easy Tote in black croc embossed 

Givenchy Antigona Medium color block

Ferragamo Medium Sookie in calf

Chanel WOC in caviar dark grey SHW

Chanel Medium Cerf Tote in black caviar GHW

Chanel Vintage Surpique tote in black

Chanel Preloved Ligne Black Bowler SHW

Miu Miu wallet


----------



## deltalady

In 2014:

Chanel dark burgundy GST SHW
LV Vintage black Epi Speedy 25 
Phillip Lim African Violet medium Pashli


----------



## bobjt1989

In 2014 I bought:

- Chanel boy bag in old medium (calfskin, black with ruthenium hardware) 
- Givenchy Antigona in small (shiny calfskin, red with silver hardware)
- Coach tote (east/west style) for work - Major regret! The zipper broke after 8 months of use
- MK Michael Kors Cynthia tote in brown for work in 2015

I will be travelling to Europe in 2015 so hope to pick up some nice pieces there! (At way better prices than Australia)


----------



## OperaPeach

I was good this year. I don't think I went overboard, bought 5 in total, 1 was an anniversary present.
An LV neverfull GM
Chloe large marcie in nut
A large Philip Lim 3.1 red Pashli 
Balenciaga Classic part time 
Small Longchamp le pliage 
And a B Brian Atwood Grace tote


----------



## Elle07

Saint Laurent Cassandre
Fendi 2jours
Longchamp le pliage travel bag (monogrammed)
Prada saffiano crossbody


----------



## katja_246

Chanel Boy Bag 
Tory Burch Embellished Clutch
Lady Dior Mini with Chain

thought it would be worse, actually not that many


----------



## Jesssh

Final tally is 8 in 2014, all Coach: 4 duffles, 3 boroughs, 1 highrise.


----------



## StylishMD

Balenciaga Metallic black edge Velo
Prada triple pocket tote in Grape
Prada Saffiano bowler in Orange 
Fendi Petite 2jours in brick red
Fendi 2jours tote in coffee
Prada saffiano wallet
Prada saffiano key holder

Sold many Kate Spade and Brahmin handbags

Wish list for 2015:
Something in pink, I'll know it when I see it!

Happy New Year everyone xxx


----------



## msd_bags

Finally I did a count!  But only through the pictures I have on my phone so I'm not 100% sure, likely plus-minus 1-2 bags.  I am shocked by the tally - 25 bags in 2014!  Majority is older Rebecca Minkoff MAMs/MABs, then other brands like Gucci (Sukey), Marc Jacobs (mini Stam), Massaccesi Athena, Marc by Marc Jacobs (Natasha), Longchamp N/S totes, Furla (Alice)., Anya Hindmarch (Pimlico).

In fairness though, towards the last quarter of the year, I started selling several RMs.  By yearend, I think I have halved my huge RM collection. This 2015, I hope to limit my bag purchases to at most 3 bags.


----------



## Etincelle

3 bags and a clutch:

- Marc Jacobs Majestic in black with gold hardware
- Mulberry Lily (regular size) in bright pink glossy goat leather
- Mulberry Lily (medium size) in black soft grain leather with gold hardware
- A black python clutch from an independent French designer


----------



## Charlotta

I have bought Louis Vuitton Alma BB and Lumineuse PM. In 2013 I bought 3 Chanels so I needed to take easy in 2014 . 
.. But of course I have bought some non-designer bags to be used in school like furla and coccinelle. I do not want to carry my designer bags there where I have to put my bag on the floor etc.


----------



## Florasun

This is the most bags I have ever bought in one year!
Fendi clutch (not sure whether to count this, since I bought it last year, returned it, then decided I liked it and rebought it) in black calf with gold HW.
Fendi small cross body,
Chanel tote, black,
Prada saffiano satchel, black
Marc Jacobs Lads Buddy, black,
Ferragamo small Sooky in black calf,
YSL small Cassandra cabas in beige calf (not sure if I am going to keep)
Wow I just noticed I have sooo many black bags!


----------



## Moonstarr

My intention in 2014 was the sell off some of my bags and put some of that money into savings. What happened is that I sold off some of my bags and used that money to buy MORE bags. 

I was pretty good most of the year (my only purchase early in the year was the Kate Spade bag), but went a bit crazy in the fall with Massaccesi. 

Bought (SLG):
Kate Spade Wellesley Neda Zip Wallet in Baja Rose
Massaccesi Flora in Lead 
Massaccesi Flora in Bronze

Bought (bags):
Kate Spade Southport Stevie in african violet (gave this one away as it just didn&#8217;t work for me)
Massaccesi Aphrodite in purple/grey
Massaccesi Aphrodite in teal/black
Massaccesi Midi Minerva in nut brown
Massaccesi Midi Minerva in bronze
Massaccesi Midi Minerva in plum

Sold:
Sold 5 bags + 1 still in consignment (all Balenciaga)
Gave away 5 bags (2 Linea Pelle, 2 Belen Echandia, and the Kate Spade Southport Stevie bag)

My plan for 2015 is for ONE Balenciaga and ONE Massaccesi. Will I stick to that? Probably not.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Iheartbags4ever said:


> Love this thread and the company of fellow addicts I can share this with (and without hubby seeing total damage)
> 
> Givenchy Easy Tote in black croc embossed
> 
> Givenchy Antigona Medium color block
> 
> Ferragamo Medium Sookie in calf
> 
> Chanel WOC in caviar dark grey SHW
> 
> Chanel Medium Cerf Tote in black caviar GHW
> 
> Chanel Vintage Surpique tote in black
> 
> Chanel Preloved Ligne Black Bowler SHW
> 
> Miu Miu wallet



Love it! How do you keep hubby from seeing the total damage? I could use some tips!


----------



## JennieC917

I bought:

Chanel Black GST XL with SHW
Mansur Gavriel large tote in Camello
Marc Jacobs quilted gray Baroque XL clutch
Alexander McQueen Demanta black silk clutch with pink roses

I think that is everything??


----------



## yslvchanel

Way too many, and embarrassed:
Gucci wristlet
Burberry clutch
Celine large Trio
Longchamp med Le Pliage tote 
Longchamp large Le Pliage tote 
Longchamp leather tote (don't know the name)
MBMJ Natasha
Chanel chevron flap 
Chanel old medium le boy
Chanel hula hoop med flap (sold)
Hermes Evelyne PM III ...finally!  I was obsessed with this bag for months.

The above purchases in 2014, plus all the bags I already have in my closet, I really do not need to shop for more bags in 2015.  Need support to stay strong.


----------



## Iheartbags4ever

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love it! How do you keep hubby from seeing the total damage? I could use some tips!



LOL.  Lots of spreading around the charges and then never admitting anything is new.  Ie "Oh this?  I got it 6 months ago"


----------



## Samantha S

I am good. I didn't buy any bag in 2014.


----------



## Ebonynoir

3 bags in 2014
1. Furla black bag
2. Sonia Rykiel small (red)
3. Chloe paraty in red


----------



## klynneann

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love it! How do you keep hubby from seeing the total damage? I could use some tips!



We have separate credit cards, so it's just a matter of getting it in the house without him seeing.    He wouldn't ask how much I spend anyway, but I know he thinks I already have enough handbags.  Of course, he's right, but it's my thing!


----------



## SCI

-Chanel PST 
-Chanel Jumbo (birthday gift)
-Dior small lady
-Givenchy mini nightgale (summer deal at holts half price)
-Chanel le boy old medium (Christmas gift)
-Celine trapeze small 

All from year 2014


----------



## SCI

yslvchanel said:


> Way too many, and embarrassed:
> Gucci wristlet
> Burberry clutch
> Celine large Trio
> Longchamp med Le Pliage tote
> Longchamp large Le Pliage tote
> Longchamp leather tote (don't know the name)
> MBMJ Natasha
> Chanel chevron flap
> Chanel old medium le boy
> Chanel hula hoop med flap (sold)
> Hermes Evelyne PM III ...finally!  I was obsessed with this bag for months.
> 
> The above purchases in 2014, plus all the bags I already have in my closet, I really do not need to shop for more bags in 2015.  Need support to stay strong.




Stay strong!!!


----------



## JuicyFruit839

In 2014-
Two coach Bleeker coopers ( grey birch and chestnut)
-two LH medium Le Pliage ( mustard and red )
-MK Jet Set Zip Top in Luggage
-Coach Taxi tote in red currant
No more


----------



## helloshoujo

not even one...


----------



## handbagahholic

In 2015 1 but am about to pick up the phone and make my second! I only have 6 on my list this year, 1 I could wait untill next year if needs be and the other I will hopefully purchase from t5 when going on holiday, 

That's the plan.....I wouldn't hold my breath!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Minion89

1 Mulberry 
1 Dior 
2 valentino 
1 Gucci 
1 stella 
1 prada 
1 Louis vuitton &#128563;


----------



## Minion89

But i havent but any bag in 2015 yet&#128514;
But my planes are 1 Saint Laurent 
1 chanel 
1 mulberry 
And Maybe a chanel more &#128525;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

2015:

2 Gucci, 1 on the way (it's taking its sweet time from Saks)
3 Longchamp, 1 on the way
1 Furla on the way (apparently on a slow boat from NM)
1 Dooney mulling that one over...


----------



## mimz1

klynneann said:


> We have separate credit cards, so it's just a matter of getting it in the house without him seeing.    He wouldn't ask how much I spend anyway, but I know he thinks I already have enough handbags.  Of course, he's right, but it's my thing!




Omg omg i do the exact same or say its an old bag!! He probably kill me if hhe saw the damage lol


----------



## neverandever

mimz1 said:


> Omg omg i do the exact same or say its an old bag!! He probably kill me if hhe saw the damage lol




Same here! I either play it off like an old one "Oh, I've had that, it's been in the dustbag..." or sneak it in and rearrange my collection. If he's wise to my tricks, he doesn't say anything &#128514;


----------



## mimz1

neverandever said:


> Same here! I either play it off like an old one "Oh, I've had that, it's been in the dustbag..." or sneak it in and rearrange my collection. If he's wise to my tricks, he doesn't say anything &#128514;



Im sure he acts dumb but honestly over the years hes never mentioned it!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

In 2014, I hunted through resale to find bags I loved. Thanks to everyone here (and CarolDiva) who authenticated a couple of them for me. 

Prada Saffiano Medium Double Zip Top Handle Bag in Begonia 
Prada Saffiano Two Way Zip Satchel in Nero
Diane Von Furstenberg Harper Day Bag in Pink Suede
Monika Chiang Pony Hair Handbag in Black
Coach Willis Crossbody in Crimson
Michael Kors Camden in Gold
Michael Kors Small Selma Crossbody in Silver

Two I returned:
(Ironically I bought these new) 

Michael Kors Large Selma in Gooseberry (I worried the extended gusset will look dated in a year)
Dooney & Bourke Florentine Domed Satchel in Natural (loved this bag but I just don't wear a lot of browns / tans / taupes.)

This year I want a Lady Dior, Gucci disco shoulder bag, a Prada non-Saffiano bag, and a Chanel something.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

*I was quiet naughty in 2014!*

Mulberry small Lily in oak
Mulberry small Lily in black
Chanel Jumbo black Caviar leather wgh (my dream bag!)
Chanel WOC black Caviar leather wsh
Prada Saffiano lux tote in marmo
Furla Metropolis Bag in yellow
Philip Lim Mini Pashli in black
Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac with rose gold hardware

*2013 was also a handbag year for me!*

Louis Vuitton Neverfull DE in GM
Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 in DA
YSL Belle de Jour in black patent leather
YSL Chyc Clutch in black structured leather
Philip Lim Pashli in black
Mulberry Daria (bought pre-loved)
Balenciaga City in red (bought pre-loved)

In 2015 I would like to get a Speedy B 35 in DE, a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote bn2274 in cerise and a (pre-loved) Balenciaga City in black!


----------



## luv2bling

BerlinArtGirl said:


> *I was quiet naughty in 2014!*
> 
> Mulberry small Lily in oak
> Mulberry small Lily in black
> Chanel Jumbo black Caviar leather wgh (my dream bag!)
> Chanel WOC black Caviar leather wsh
> Prada Saffiano lux tote in marmo
> Furla Metropolis Bag in yellow
> Philip Lim Mini Pashli in black
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac with rose gold hardware
> 
> *2013 was also a handbag year for me!*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Neverfull DE in GM
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 in DA
> YSL Belle de Jour in black patent leather
> YSL Chyc Clutch in black structured leather
> Philip Lim Pashli in black
> Mulberry Daria (bought pre-loved)
> Balenciaga City in red (bought pre-loved)
> 
> In 2015 I would like to get a Speedy B 35 in DE, a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote bn2274 in cerise and a (pre-loved) Balenciaga City in black!


You ladies are my "bagheroes" <bag heroes>.  (*_*)


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

luv2bling said:


> You ladies are my "bagheroes" <bag heroes>.  (*_*)



It really is nice to talk to girls who understand our handbag addiction!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Already starting 2015 off right &#128522;
Just purchased LV Turenne PM &#128092;


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

my first bag for 2015 MZ Wallace Paige cant wait til its arrival


----------



## cyanidestyling

Favorite purchases of 2014:
- Grey Chanel Jumbo Flap SHW
- Beige Chanel Lg Graffiti backpack
- Black Proenza Schlouler Lg PS1
- Bronze Rebecca Minkoff Boyfriend Crossbody
- Black Prada Accordion Bag


----------



## CornishMon

2015 just one and an SLG

Chanel GST Beige SHW
Louis Vuitton Black Multicolor Key Pouch Cles


----------



## rdgldy

This year, none yet, thank god!!


----------



## dioraddict15

It's only Jan 23rd and so far I've bought the YSL Belle Du Jour patent clutch and the patent boy WOC...


----------



## mckenxie

My bag obsession started around spring of last year and every single luxury bag I own was purchased or given to me as a gift before 2014 ended! Can't wait to see what 2015 has in store for my collection hehe  Here are all my lovelies from this past year:
1. (HG) black m/l chanel classic flap caviar with ghw
2. Prada saffiano double zip tote BN2274 in Cammeo
3. LV neverfull MM in Damier Ebene 
4. Black Rebecca Minkoff mini-MAC with light gold hardware


----------



## pinkkitten74

2014 - 2 but one was a present of money- . 2013 was a shocker! 2015 -0


----------



## CornishMon

My two I purchased so far!

View attachment 2871841


View attachment 2871842


----------



## AEGIS

1 so far this year and i hope to keep it that way!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

mckenxie said:


> My bag obsession started around spring of last year and every single luxury bag I own was purchased or given to me as a gift before 2014 ended! Can't wait to see what 2015 has in store for my collection hehe  Here are all my lovelies from this past year:
> 1. (HG) black m/l chanel classic flap caviar with ghw
> 2. Prada saffiano double zip tote BN2274 in Cammeo
> 3. LV neverfull MM in Damier Ebene
> 4. Black Rebecca Minkoff mini-MAC with light gold hardware



Beautiful bags and photo! All the best for your 2015 pieces!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Two so far in 2015:

Prada Saffiano Lux Tote bn2274 in Cerise and LV Speedy B 25 in Damier Ebene. Love them both!


----------



## DesignerDreamsx

mckenxie said:


> My bag obsession started around spring of last year and every single luxury bag I own was purchased or given to me as a gift before 2014 ended! Can't wait to see what 2015 has in store for my collection hehe  Here are all my lovelies from this past year:
> 
> 1. (HG) black m/l chanel classic flap caviar with ghw
> 
> 2. Prada saffiano double zip tote BN2274 in Cammeo
> 
> 3. LV neverfull MM in Damier Ebene
> 
> 4. Black Rebecca Minkoff mini-MAC with light gold hardware




LOVE your set up, the collection is beautiful.


----------



## HesitantShopper

mckenxie said:


> My bag obsession started around spring of last year and every single luxury bag I own was purchased or given to me as a gift before 2014 ended! Can't wait to see what 2015 has in store for my collection hehe  Here are all my lovelies from this past year:
> 1. (HG) black m/l chanel classic flap caviar with ghw
> 2. Prada saffiano double zip tote BN2274 in Cammeo
> 3. LV neverfull MM in Damier Ebene
> 4. Black Rebecca Minkoff mini-MAC with light gold hardware



What a lovely picture, right out of a magazine!


----------



## baglover1973

so far this year just a Louis Vuitton Mono Metis pochette


----------



## mckenxie

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Two so far in 2015:
> 
> Prada Saffiano Lux Tote bn2274 in Cerise and LV Speedy B 25 in Damier Ebene. Love them both!



That prada is such a gorgeous color! Might have to pop down to the prada boutique to try one on and take one home for myself ;P


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

mckenxie said:


> That prada is such a gorgeous color! Might have to pop down to the prada boutique to try one on and take one home for myself ;P



Go for it, it is my second Prada in the bn2274 style and I love the bag! Got my first one in the colour Marmo, it is also beautiful!


----------



## mckenxie

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Go for it, it is my second Prada in the bn2274 style and I love the bag! Got my first one in the colour Marmo, it is also beautiful!



The bn2274 is my favorite prada bag, my first prada was that style in Cammeo! I had a hard time choosing between that and black because I wanted it for work (black ended up being too plain for me) but the marmo and cerise are so incredibly gorgeous, perfect color choices!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

mckenxie said:


> The bn2274 is my favorite prada bag, my first prada was that style in Cammeo! I had a hard time choosing between that and black because I wanted it for work (black ended up being too plain for me) but the marmo and cerise are so incredibly gorgeous, perfect color choices!



Cammeo is gorgeous as well! I am usually playing it rather safe when it comes to colours (a lot of black and brown in my collection ), but when it comes to the Saffiano leather I feel comfortable with more colourful/lighter choices, since the leather is so durable!


----------



## karmant

Any pictures of Moxley


----------



## mimiash

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Two so far in 2015:
> 
> Prada Saffiano Lux Tote bn2274 in Cerise and LV Speedy B 25 in Damier Ebene. Love them both!


Waiting for my Speedy 25 to arrive.....

2014:  

Chanel Caviar Medium Double Flap in Black
Chanel Shiva in Black
LV Marylebone PM

2015:
LV Speedy 25 in DE
LV Turenne MM in Mono
LV Emilie Wallet in DE

Hope to start collecting a couple Prada bags this year.  Any recommendation?


----------



## mtstmichel

2014
Prada Vernice Round Top in Black
Kate Spade Saffiano satchel in Light Smoke

2015
Balenciaga City in Gris Fossils
Proenza Schouler Chain Wallet in Celeste

My plan was one designer bag a year. I'm counting the chain wallet as a SLG!  Or unless I start selling my existing ones.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

mimiash said:


> Waiting for my Speedy 25 to arrive.....
> 
> 2014:
> 
> Chanel Caviar Medium Double Flap in Black
> Chanel Shiva in Black
> LV Marylebone PM
> 
> 2015:
> LV Speedy 25 in DE
> LV Turenne MM in Mono
> LV Emilie Wallet in DE
> 
> Hope to start collecting a couple Prada bags this year.  Any recommendation?


I recommend the Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in the size bn2274! I have two and they are great for work and also look good with more casual clothes. I love having the option of a shoulder strap and the leather is so durable!


----------



## mimiash

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I recommend the Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in the size bn2274! I have two and they are great for work and also look good with more casual clothes. I love having the option of a shoulder strap and the leather is so durable!


That is beautiful.  I have been paying attention to this one lately.  What color is the bag in the photo?  I like this color a lot.


----------



## shopbb

I should not have counted, 2015 has only started and I got 5 new bags already, and a
LV arriving soon (oops just ordered it on the online website today) 
3 Chanel
1 Proenza shouler
1 Celine


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

tarahh said:


> All this month




You've been busy! &#128521;. Beautiful collection, enjoy &#128522;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

mimiash said:


> That is beautiful.  I have been paying attention to this one lately.  What color is the bag in the photo?  I like this color a lot.


The colour is called Marmo (or Marble), it is the perfect grey bag in my opinion. And it is the only colour in this line with silver hardware, which is refreshing, since almost all my bags have gold hardware. I am not sure if it is a permanent or a seasonal colour, but it is still available on the Prada website: http://www.prada.com/en/DE/e-store/woman/handbags/totes/product/BN2274_NZV_F0K44.html


----------



## rdgldy

rdgldy said:


> This year, none yet, thank god!!




ok, one so far
	

		
			
		

		
	



Fendi 2 jours small shopper in citron!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

rdgldy said:


> ok, one so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880317
> 
> Fendi 2 jours small shopper in citron!


Lovely colour!!


----------



## Love4H

Dolce and Gabbana saffiano leather shiny gold bag. Don't remember the name of it. 
I just love it. It's so perfect! It goes great with my new fur coat. 

I got it on 70% off sale and really happy about it!


----------



## Katiesmama

Since we're only one month into this year, it's easy for me to make my list.   I should make myself come back here and edit this every time I buy another to try and keep me from going overboard.
But for 2015 the total stands at two:
1 Coach Black Hobo (I think it's called Madison)
1 Vera Black/White Houndstooth satchel


My birthday (a big one, 60) is this fall though.   I think I might mark this momentous occasion with one super high-end bag.....either a Chanel or my HG, the LV Capucines.


----------



## ap.

I purchased the one bag I was planning on buying this year.  It may not even count as a bag; it's a wallet on a strap from Valextra.  I'm done for the foreseeable future.  I want to get rid of 3 bags to be completely happy with my closet.


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

One so far!  LV Bastille PM &#10084;&#65039;&#128522;


----------



## kikikaboom

Since the year just started...

2014:

Chanel Classic Flap Medium
Celine Trio (bigger size)
Saint Laurent Monogramme
Alexander Wang Diego

2015:
Balenciaga Twiggy
(Zara Degradé Shopper)

I am planning to buy the Celine Nano Luggage and maybe the Balenciaga Hip.


----------



## jeya13

So far this year I've sold five bags (all Coach) and purchased 8 or 9 (can't remember if a couple of them were in Dec or Jan). In recent weeks I've purchased a MK suede Jules drawstring bag, MBMJ classic q hillier hobo, Alexander Wang rockie, RM Bowery tote, Coach Rhyder 32, and Tory Burch mini Robinson tote and my latest is a 3.1 Phillip lim pashli. I was gonna wait on the last one but found a deal I couldn't pass up!


----------



## CaliChic

jeya13 said:


> So far this year I've sold five bags (all Coach) and purchased 8 or 9 (can't remember if a couple of them were in Dec or Jan). In recent weeks I've purchased a MK suede Jules drawstring bag, MBMJ classic q hillier hobo, Alexander Wang rockie, RM Bowery tote, Coach Rhyder 32, and Tory Burch mini Robinson tote and my latest is a 3.1 Phillip lim pashli. I was gonna wait on the last one but found a deal I couldn't pass up!




On the phillip lim pashli?


----------



## jeya13

CaliChic said:


> On the phillip lim pashli?



Yes I found it from a boutique for about 65% off


----------



## loubprincess

I purchased a Chanel vintage 2.55 and Louis Vuitton cles.


----------



## ivyvid

Hello ladies! Just wondering what's the typical "average" of bags you buy in a year? Getting addicted in buying bags and thinking to restrain my self&#128516;


----------



## AnnaFreud

ivyvid said:


> Hello ladies! Just wondering what's the typical "average" of bags you buy in a year? Getting addicted in buying bags and thinking to restrain my self&#128516;




Ugh, I'm afraid to answer because I'm in denial. LOL! But seriously, I probably buy 6-8/year. About 2-3 are premiere designers and the rest contemporary. I also sell or give away bags when I accumulate too many and try to buy preloved bags when I can.


----------



## Lawseenai

2 this year - chanel GST and YSL clutch.


----------



## Pimpernel

None yet, and none for the foreseeable months - I´m saving for a Hermès Victoria for work (very doable, at 3.300 Euro retail price).


----------



## dangerouscurves

2015. None so far.


----------



## eurociella

So far in 2015 i've got a Coach Mini Borough Chain, a Coach Bleeker Sullivan Hobo, a Rockie (Alexander Wang), and my latest purchase was a Givenchy Mini Antigona. 4 so far &#128517;


----------



## eurociella

Oops and a Givenchy Pandora Chevre! How could i forgotten the one i love most &#128518; so 5! Wow. I really need to slow down....


----------



## ivyvid

^^ 5 bags and there are 10 more months left for another year! Wow nice purses thought&#128521;


----------



## PrincessCypress

0 for 2015. I hope I am not tempted by any bag for the rest of the year, as I am quite happy with what I have now.


----------



## ScottyGal

Just bought my first of the year - pre-loved but mint condition LV Speedy 30 DE


----------



## eurociella

I know right @ivyvid &#128513;


----------



## klynneann

So far this year a Salvatore Ferragamo Sookie bag (smaller size, w/crossbody strap) in SF red  and Hermes Halzan in bleu saphire.  I think my next purchase will be a Chanel GST in the Act 2 pink (I'm really hoping it's a blush pink, nothing too dark!).  For the first time, I'm also trying to divest myself of some unused bags.  One sold so far, and I'm hoping the other two I currently have listed go soon too!


----------



## Heaviestmatter

So far I've bought a Leowulff Viper and an Alexander Wang Marion.


----------



## CornishMon

Three and I should not be buying any more!

Chanel Timeless CC Tote Black
Chanel GST Beige
LV Multicolor Key Pouch
LV Retiro NM Noir

Sold three bags though!  That helps!


----------



## Katiesmama

I wish I could say none!  But so far the tally is at 4:  Coach Madison Shoulder bag in Black, Vera black/white houndstooth satchel, Ralph Lauren Gray Double Zip Tote and one of my HG's, a black Bal City.   The Bal I got from Yoogi's and it was in excellent shape.   So I'm thrilled.   Sheepishly thrilled, but thrilled !!


Good golly I just realized so far I'm averaging two per month.  At this rate, you know what that means!   The brakes must go on.


----------



## snsaundersva

Ok, I'll admit. I was supposed to saving but my count for the year so far is 3. 

-Dooney & Bourke Olivia Satchel Grey
- Dooney & Bourke Gabriela Satchel Taupe Chevron
- Ralph Lauren Large Newbury Double Zip (twin to the Prada Saffiano Lux Tote) - Violet

And in my defense, the Ralph Lauren Bag stalked me for over a year...so I had to buy it...


----------



## halfsquare

Heaviestmatter said:


> So far I've bought a Leowulff Viper and an Alexander Wang Marion.


What color? Is it a heavy bag?


----------



## eiiv

2 thus far and I hope it will remain at 2 for the rest of the year. I don't think there are many more bags I need to add, even though there are a couple more that catches my eye. 

Bought this year:
a. Fendi Demi Jour
b. Massaccesi Minerva


----------



## MiriSa

2014:
 Marc by Marc Jacobs Mini Natasha Q in apple red
Prada Saffiano Lux Mini Double Zip Tote in Nero
 Fendi 2jours Medium tote

2015: 0 (until now)


----------



## najse22

2 bags:

A Liebeskind Peaches in black at 70% off and yesterday I got an Adax Iris in elephant at 50% off. Love the end of the sales!  .


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Lots...making up for an almost 2-year sabbatical 

Premier 
- Fendi 3jours petite cobalt blue
- Givenchy Nightingale small grey sugar
- Gucci Sukey med chocolate Guccissma leather
- MbMJ - 1 Nathasa aluminum and 1 black

Uber amounts of Longchamp LPs and leather handbags - new to me this year and sales too good to pass on.

A handful of Dooneys.


----------



## Heaviestmatter

halfsquare said:


> What color? Is it a heavy bag?



The Wang or the Leowulff? Marion is not heavy at all, bought it in black with rose gold hardware. Can fit more than it seems. Holds the essentials. 

The other bag was an impulse buy, that I really love now, and it has become my go-to bag when I want to carry a little more. Bought this in black with silver hardware.


----------



## Elsie87

So far: one


A Dolce & Gabbana "Miss Oriënt", and I got a great deal on it too!


----------



## jules128

sort of 3...

I was gifted a Marc by Marc Jacobs baby groovee in a hot fuchsia color which I thought this bag was going to be too small but I actually love it. 

Then, I had bought my mom a Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne for Christmas during a surprise sale. Well she didn't like it for her and I couldn't return it so I figured I would use it but I tried it out yesterday and it just doesn't suit me so I'm not sure what I'll do with it now.

And my big purchase of the year was an impulse buy from Yoogi's Closet, a Dior Granville tote in black that is like new. I am in love with this bag which is why I think I'm not interested in using the Kate Spade bag anymore! It is slouchy and buttery soft and more casual, I can't get enough of it.

My wishlist for this year is a classic Balenciaga City bag. Although I also love the papier zip around. There are too many bags I like, I can't afford them all!


----------



## Amazona

Last year's balance:
By Malene Birger Grinolas tote (a bust, total waste of money)
Day Birger et Mikkelsen Gweneth tote (SO worth the money!)
Kaiio black hobo 
Kaiio small pink satchel
Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Medium 
Adax hobo messenger
vintage shoulder bag (that was made in my hometown! )
Longchamp Roseau tote large SH
Longchamp Le Pliage Small SH
plus the bday gift, Lumi Supermarket City from le BF

This year so far:
Longchamp Medium SH
no-brand small brown crossbody
plus the advance bday gift, Modalu Pippa Brogue from le BF

SLG from last year and this:
MK saffiano mini wallet
A. Eriksson mini wallet
Lauren Ralph Lauren Tate Tech wallet
Modalu Pippa wallet (which arrived 15 mins ago and am pondering on whether to keep or give as a gift to someone)

All in all, I am still very happy with my purchases. I made very good deals on both new and preloved - not one of the bags were bought at full price - and I've managed to build a collection that's now missing just one thing, actually. The leather tote of my dreams. The search goes on, and I'm having a lot of fun looking!


----------



## myown

najse22 said:


> 2 bags:
> 
> A Liebeskind Peaches in black at 70% off and yesterday I got an Adax Iris in elephant at 50% off. Love the end of the sales!  .



the liebeskind one is great!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

LV Bastille PM in Galet and now Noir [emoji4]


----------



## Dodwin

Monogrammed Deauville w/ strap (gift from my Boss and Husband) 
Damier Ebene Neverfull GM
Monogrammed MM Agenda


----------



## saristar

So far ... I have 7
Balenciaga giant 12 classic first in navy. 
Balenciaga clutch with a shoulder strap in cream. 
Mansur Gavriel mini bucket in black/ballerina 
Fendi Mama in black suede

Gifts from husband:
Michael by Michael Kors  Jules in white 
Little tiny MK bucket bag in navy
Coach Classic Duffle in Tan

I just started my bag collection so this is a shock to see in writing!


----------



## dooneybaby

I will proudly say that I purchased absolutely NO bags in 2014. This year I've only bought a Hermes Herbag, and may not buy anything else. The frugality is not intentional. My bag purchasing is very spontaneous, and I just haven't seen anything that's peaked my interest lately.

Now, in 2013 and 2014, I was a bad girl. In those 2 years I bought:
Chanel GST, orange
Chanel GST, slate grey
LV Hampstead
LV Metis
LV pouchette, wallet and cles, belt
Gucci Hobo
YSL Muse Two
YSL Poppy Roady Hobo
Hermes Cabag
Hermes Garden Party 
Wallet to match my Burberry


----------



## vink

Just bought one in this year so far. A Kanken backpack in classic peach pink. I'm into backpack right now.


----------



## EmileLove

I was supposed to slow down this year but that hasn't happened. So far I've accrued:

Balanciaga 2003 Olive Brown City
Balenciaga Holiday Red Hamilton City
Chanel Caviar Single Flap Maxi
Longchamp LP Cuir in Green
Longchamp LP Neo in Navy
Valextra "My Logo" Medium Tote
Chanel 227 Patent Black (on its way)


----------



## haruhii

Chanel boy and MK wallet. Not too bad


----------



## clu13

In 2015, just 2: Hermes Evelyn Gm and goyard St Louis Tote. They were two pieces that I wanted for years


----------



## cmellicious

I've only bought on bag this year, a Gucci Tote. I've had my eye on one for years so finally treated myself! Hoping to get a Gucci Hobo in the near future as well.


----------



## lovemydoggies

My first post! Hope I'm doing it right 
I found purseblog last July - I'd just spent a whopping $128 on a Fossil crossbody, and was searching on how much money people spend on bags, and learned about LV, Hermes, and Goyard. 
Long story short, since July 2014 I've bought 8 or 9 bags, mostly Coach, some Fossil, and one Tignanello


----------



## luvpandas8

Nothing yet for 2015.....


----------



## klynneann

Um, thinking I should take stock...

Salvatore Ferragamo Sookie small (red)
Hermes Halzan (bleu sapphire)
Reed Krakoff RK40 (cobalt)
Reed Krakoff 510 (codovan)
Dooney & Bourke Zip-zip (mustard yellow)
Dooney & Bourke Florentine medium satchel (bone)
Chanel GST (light pink)

Oh dear.  That's more than 1 a month.  I think I really need to slow down... :shame: It truly is an addiction!


----------



## ipekkeles

Céline Tricolor Canvas/Calfskin Micro Luggage Tote
Céline Indigo Nano Luggage Tote
Céline Black Small Trapeze
Chanel Large Boy Bag (Black Chevron with Ruthenium h/w)
Fendi Red Medium Peekaboo
Louis Vuitton Toiletry Pouch 15
Louis Vuitton Toiletry Pouch 19
Louis Vuitton Toiletry Pouch 26
Louis Vuitton Key Pouch (Damier Ebene)
Prada Keyholder (Cobalt Blue)


----------



## Jen123

Still sticking to my 1 pricey bag per year rule! This year I got a Chanel WOC that I had been contemplating since 2012 but always ended up bringing something else home.... and I managed to find a Rebecca Minkoff 5 zip mini at Nordstrom Rack for $50


----------



## harpbaby

Just one this year so far. Balenciaga lazuli blue town with gold hardware.


----------



## Amazona

So far it's been more a year of giving up rather than getting new stuff, I sold over 30 bags and 10 wallets recently so I decided I could give myself a break - I've been wanting a smart little messenger bag for a while now and today I was "just visiting" a department store (during -40% sale, as it happens ) when I came across a nice anthracite number from Coccinelle. At a price of 70 euros, it was too good to pass!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ipekkeles said:


> Céline Tricolor Canvas/Calfskin Micro Luggage Tote
> Céline Indigo Nano Luggage Tote
> Céline Black Small Trapeze
> Chanel Large Boy Bag (Black Chevron with Ruthenium h/w)
> Fendi Red Medium Peekaboo
> Louis Vuitton Toiletry Pouch 15
> Louis Vuitton Toiletry Pouch 19
> Louis Vuitton Toiletry Pouch 26
> Louis Vuitton Key Pouch (Damier Ebene)
> Prada Keyholder (Cobalt Blue)


oh wow u got all the 3 sizes Toiletry Pouch..Congrats on all ur purchases


----------



## ipekkeles

tua said:


> oh wow u got all the 3 sizes Toiletry Pouch..Congrats on all ur purchases



15 for smaller bags, 19 for makeup and/or for larger bags, 26 for diaper and wipes for my daughter


----------



## pointie

One so far this year - a Moynat Cabas Initial mm, black with taupe trim.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel Black Patent Classic Flap Jumbo SHW
Chanel Grey Medium Double Flap SHW

I'm on the hunt for two more bags - a red or silver Chanel and a red Soft Dior and I'm done for the year.

(I think. &#128534; Unless the perfect emerald green or cobalt blue bag appears.)


----------



## melvel

Just got my third: Gucci Soho Disco in Black


----------



## ValentineNicole

Two Celine's, 1 gucci, and one moschino


----------



## mlm05004

This year has been ridiculous! I need to move to Bag Ban Island lol:
January 2015: purchased The Artsy in Empriente Noir. The Sarah wallet and Zippy compact both in vernis Rose Litchi. 
February 2015: Tivoli GM
March 2015: Neverfull GM in Mono with Pivoine interior. 
Up next, Montaigne GM in Iris!


----------



## SHHMOM

So far I have been good this year, just my Chanel reissue 226, which is currently my favorite bag of all time.


----------



## hasana

2015 has been a great year thus far!

Saint Laurent Lulu bag with black suede in medium
Saint Laurent Croc Cassandre tassel bag
Celine mini belt bag in black
Chanel So Black Chevron Jumbo
Balenciaga City in 2011 Coquelicot RHW
Proenza Schouler PS1 in black with gunmetal HW


----------



## DesiChic

This is my first post to purseblog but over the years I have always consulted it before my purchases.
Here is a list for 2015 so far
Tory Burch Roslyn Satchel
Tory Burch Amanda Zip Continental Wallet in Red

Planing to get LOUIS VUITTON Monogram Empreinte Artsy MM in Aurore in May


----------



## dhee_un

This year I got myself :
- Hermes Birkin 35 
- Hermes Picotin MM
- Chanel M/L flap in denim patchwork
- Longchamp le pliage medium

And welcoming myself on ban island for the remaining months this year


----------



## CornishMon

Too dag blamin many!


----------



## Sparkley

After a very good 2014, I've come off ban island with a ban!
4 bags in one month and counting: a vintage box kelly, Celine box, chanel new medium le boy, and a Gucci bamboo. Now eyeing another hermes jpysiere... Help!


----------



## mkr

Doing very bad this year 

Armani Borgonuove Bag
Armani Leather Tote
Armani Collezioni Straw Tote
Gucci Vintage Hobo
Tiffany & Co. Ellis Hobo
Coach Borough Embossed Bag
Coach Madison Mini Tote

That's really bad.  But it WAS worse.  I returned 3 bags.  Good grief I bought 10 bags.  I AM DONE.  And I think it's awfully cruel for you all to be doing all these reveals.


----------



## tripamy

In 2015 I've bought:
Louis Vuitton Portobello GM in Damier Ebene 
Louis Vuitton Poivre Epi Leather Petit Noe 
Louis Vuitton Black Epi Noe NM
No more for me till September, I swear... but then I want a Louis Vuitton Neverfull in Damier Azur...


----------



## babysunshine

One: Michael kors black patent medium sutton


----------



## gr8onteej

Coach Rhyder- Jade & Blue Denim Croc
Reed Krakoff-Standard Shoulder


----------



## Linda865

The Frye Cameron satchel in plum 
The Rebecca Minkoff mini Perry satchel in Quartz
Fossil Sydney satchel in Mushroom


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

I am definitely banned for the rest of the year:

- Prada Saffiano Lux Tote bn2274 in Cerise
- Gucci Soho Disco bag in black and red
- Medium Chloe Marcie in black
- Prada Saffiano small bag bt1019 in Peony Pink
- LV Speedy 25 Bandouliere in Damier Ebene
- Balenciaga City in black with regular hardware
- RM Mini MAC black with rose gold hardware


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

hasana said:


> 2015 has been a great year thus far!
> 
> Saint Laurent Lulu bag with black suede in medium
> Saint Laurent Croc Cassandre tassel bag
> Celine mini belt bag in black
> Chanel So Black Chevron Jumbo
> Balenciaga City in 2011 Coquelicot RHW
> Proenza Schouler PS1 in black with gunmetal HW



Great list! I ADORE the so black Chanel! Could you maybe post picture of your Balenciaga? I bought a reddish one a coupe of years ago pre-loved and still don't know which colour it is. Thanks!


----------



## bagsncakes

I bought quite a few:
Marc Jacobs Natasha wild raspberry
Coach small turnlock borough in floral print leather
Coach Madison North south mini tote in black saffiano
Michael Kors medium Selma satchel in black and fuchsia
Michael Kors medium Selma messenger in coffee grommet
Michael Kors mini Selma messenger dark dune
Michael Kors medium Colette messenger in black
Mz Wallace Paige nylon crossbody in black Bedford 
Mz Wallace Hayley in currant


----------



## rraven

I just bought my very first luxury bag a couple of months ago. A vintage chanel


----------



## Purrsey

8 bags. 
1 Ferragamo
5 Chanel
2 Hermes


----------



## Sparkletastic

Too flipping many! I need handbag rehab in the dark, guarded, underground caverns of ban island...&#128565;


----------



## frzsri

6 bags, returned 3. Kept these:

Anya Hindmarch Carker II in Black Smooth Calf Leather




LV Speedy 25 in Damier Azur




Vintage LV Epi Petit Noe in Kenyan Fawn




Plan to get 2 more bags this year.


----------



## Lumilii12

I have been good girl this year. Only Saint Laurent Monogramme Tote and DVF Harper. Last year I went little bit Crazy, haha


----------



## hasana

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Great list! I ADORE the so black Chanel! Could you maybe post picture of your Balenciaga? I bought a reddish one a coupe of years ago pre-loved and still don't know which colour it is. Thanks!


You can find pictures of my collection in my thread in the Bag Showcase Forum, and multiple pictures of my Coq 11 in my 10 Day Challenge Thread in the Balenciaga Forum


----------



## Pinkalicious

Gah I bought so many..
MK large black Colette
MK medium peanut Selma messenger
MK blossom Cindy
MK blush Ava
MK raspberry Ava
MK large Riley
RM sloane 
MK jet set tote
MK electric blue Hamilton

I'm done!


----------



## china_doll

So far I'm up three bags...

Longchamp Le Pliage Néo in Poppy
Céline Trio Bag in Black Lambskin 
Goyard Saint Louis in Navy (original version)


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I've bought two handbags so far this year:

Fendi Peekaboo
Ferragamo Sofia

Would like a black tote for work but have to save for it


----------



## AfficiandoBboy

No Regrets

Hermes HAC 50cm GHW Natural Chevre
Hermes Kelly 40cm Blue Sapphire GHW
Hermes Birkin 35cm FEU GHW Clemance 
Hermes Birkin 35cm Cassis Porosus ^ GHW
Hermes Birkin 30cm Fauve Barenia Nilo  PHW
Hermes Constance Elan Rouge Casaque Epsom
Hermes Kelly 35cm Miel Porosus ^ GHW
Hermes Constance 23cm Lizard - Jaune Pale GHW
Hermes MacPherson Black GHW
Faure Le Page Daily Battle tote every color
Faure Le Page le 35
Faure Le Page carry-on
Moynat Pauline crocodile
Moynat Clutch train 
Ferragamo Crocodile handbag
Ferragamo Sophia python
Alexander McQueen floral clutch
Chanel Le Boy Red Python.


----------



## casseyelsie

AfficiandoBboy said:


> No Regrets
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes HAC 50cm GHW Natural Chevre
> 
> Hermes Kelly 40cm Blue Sapphire GHW
> 
> Hermes Birkin 35cm FEU GHW Clemance
> 
> Hermes Birkin 35cm Cassis Porosus ^ GHW
> 
> Hermes Birkin 30cm Fauve Barenia Nilo  PHW
> 
> Hermes Constance Elan Rouge Casaque Epsom
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35cm Miel Porosus ^ GHW
> 
> Hermes Constance 23cm Lizard - Jaune Pale GHW
> 
> Hermes MacPherson Black GHW
> 
> Faure Le Page Daily Battle tote every color
> 
> Faure Le Page le 35
> 
> Faure Le Page carry-on
> 
> Moynat Pauline crocodile
> 
> Moynat Clutch train
> 
> Ferragamo Crocodile handbag
> 
> Ferragamo Sophia python
> 
> Alexander McQueen floral clutch
> 
> Chanel Le Boy Red Python.




OMG! So many H bags within 1 year!  Aww...U are SO LUCKY!


----------



## fashiolista

AfficiandoBboy said:


> No Regrets
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes HAC 50cm GHW Natural Chevre
> 
> Hermes Kelly 40cm Blue Sapphire GHW
> 
> Hermes Birkin 35cm FEU GHW Clemance
> 
> Hermes Birkin 35cm Cassis Porosus ^ GHW
> 
> Hermes Birkin 30cm Fauve Barenia Nilo  PHW
> 
> Hermes Constance Elan Rouge Casaque Epsom
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35cm Miel Porosus ^ GHW
> 
> Hermes Constance 23cm Lizard - Jaune Pale GHW
> 
> Hermes MacPherson Black GHW
> 
> Faure Le Page Daily Battle tote every color
> 
> Faure Le Page le 35
> 
> Faure Le Page carry-on
> 
> Moynat Pauline crocodile
> 
> Moynat Clutch train
> 
> Ferragamo Crocodile handbag
> 
> Ferragamo Sophia python
> 
> Alexander McQueen floral clutch
> 
> Chanel Le Boy Red Python.




I'm beyond jealous. That's an incredible collection!

My purchases so far have been the Mansur Gavriel Large Tote (Black Royal) and RM black mini MAC with fringe. Currently thinking about getting the PL Medium Pashli Tote in Silver.


----------



## fashiolista

^ Amazing colours!


----------



## vintagefinds

None! I don't know whether to be proud of myself or sad.


----------



## casseyelsie

vintagefinds said:


> None! I don't know whether to be proud of myself or sad.




LOL! You should be proud that you have been strong enough to resist temptation. Especially you being a member of TPF who read and see beautiful bags so often. I know my wish list keep increasing since I lurk as guest of TPF!


----------



## melvel

Up to four now. Latest purchase: YSL Cabas Chyc Medium in Brown.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

vintagefinds said:


> None! I don't know whether to be proud of myself or sad.


Proud! You must have strong willpower!


----------



## casseyelsie

Didn't buy any bags since Jan, finally today I got 2 bags. One is early birthday gift n another I bought as a gift to myself for being good girl! Lol. 

LV Alma BB in Turquoise 
Mulberry Alexa


----------



## Jesssh

3 so far: 2 Coach Swaggers (black and nude), 1 red liv crossbody.


----------



## ajr1516

Purchased this year!
Neverfull mm in ebene
Speedy 30 in azur
Favorite mm in monogram
Retiro nm in noir 
Alma pm in vernis noir Magnetique


----------



## n_moviehouse

ajr1516 said:


> Purchased this year!
> Neverfull mm in ebene
> Speedy 30 in azur
> Favorite mm in monogram
> Retiro nm in noir
> Alma pm in vernis noir Magnetique


One Favorite MM in monogram
One Retiro NM in Noir
One LV Bag charm
One Epi petit pistache Noe

oh no! and I want to add a toiletry pouch 19, but unfortunately our LV boutique here in our country has not stock


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am in my third year of implementing my One Bag per Year policy. And the winner this year is this Preloved LV Noe in Cyan.[emoji322]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am in my third year of implementing my One Bag per Year policy. And the winner this year is this Preloved LV Noe in Cyan.[emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Good choice! It's a beauty!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

AnnaFreud said:


> Good choice! It's a beauty!




Thank you! I am loving her more & more!


----------



## girlhasbags

I am out of control. This has made me realize I have purchased 4 in the last month and still eye more... I need intervention.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am in my third year of implementing my One Bag per Year policy. And the winner this year is this Preloved LV Noe in Cyan.[emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gorgeous!!


----------



## klynneann

girlhasbags said:


> I am out of control. This has made me realize I have purchased 4 in the last month and still eye more... I need intervention.



+1!!  :ban:


----------



## flyback

I stopped buying bags for about 7 years (thankfully my husband took over and bought me bags as gifts).

Last year I stopped and bought 2 bags.  This year so far, I've bought:

LV Metis Pochette
Faure Le Page zipped Daily Battle
Givenchy black Pandora in medium pepe leather
Anya Hindmarch Tony the Tiger continental wallet in blue


yikes!


----------



## Luvdabags

Chloe Marcie in Nut
Chloe Paraty in Navy
Balenciaga RH City in Rouge Berlingot

I'm looking to add another Bal and call it a year.


----------



## lvpradalove

prada double zip bn2274

gucci jackie bag

fendi 2jours petite

eyeing another bn2274 or prada double bag or a medium pandora then i should be done this year


----------



## lvpradalove

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am in my third year of implementing my One Bag per Year policy. And the winner this year is this Preloved LV Noe in Cyan.[emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




good choice and congratz on staying with your policy


----------



## Elsbeth_

5, so I think: Ps 1 medium in black as well as in suède cobalt blue (proenza schouler) - Mulberry Lily in petal rose - Mulberry woc ( don't know the name) in black with a bow LE in the sale - Chanel flap bag medium chevron so black


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Elsbeth_ said:


> 5, so I think: Ps 1 medium in black as well as in suède cobalt blue (proenza schouler) - Mulberry Lily in petal rose - Mulberry woc ( don't know the name) in black with a bow LE in the sale - Chanel flap bag medium chevron so black


Great choices!


----------



## Phiomega

Three I believe:

Coach Page floral print Saffiano
BV Olimpia medium in Ebano
BV Campana in Antlantic


----------



## Precious84

A Louis Vuitton Alma PM in DE.... I'm getting better ever since having a baby in February! I used to average 4 or 5 in a year! Lol


----------



## pinkkitten74

Zero-nil-non . Total ban. Shopping my closet


----------



## aikaru

Balenciaga Arena Classic City in Nero. I'm currently debating if I should buy a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Black though. I love the all-black look and I currently own no totes. And I heard it's waterproof, no hassle, practically indestructible, etc. I need a bag for travel and work so I think it might be the one


----------



## casseyelsie

aikaru said:


> Balenciaga Arena Classic City in Nero. I'm currently debating if I should buy a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Black though. I love the all-black look and I currently own no totes. And I heard it's waterproof, no hassle, practically indestructible, etc. I need a bag for travel and work so I think it might be the one




Very water resistant tho I won't say it's waterproof. Yep no hassle when we don't have to baby the bag. Easy to clean (just don't wash the leather handle!) lol.


----------



## tflowers921

aikaru said:


> Balenciaga Arena Classic City in Nero. I'm currently debating if I should buy a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Black though. I love the all-black look and I currently own no totes. And I heard it's waterproof, no hassle, practically indestructible, etc. I need a bag for travel and work so I think it might be the one




I absolutely love Longchamp totes & it's pretty much all of been using. I have all nylon but they are truly workhorses & look very classic. I also tend to carry tons & they fit everything without getting heavy. Highly recommend them!


----------



## wkim

Le Pliage in Bilberry
Mansur Gavriel Large Tote in Camello/Rosa 
Trina Turk Manhattan Leather Tote in Hair (here)
Kate Spade Bella Wristlet
Everlane Fold Wallet in White
Madewell Transport Tote

Torn between Mansur's tote in Black/Flamma or a Rochas one. Then, I'll call it quits 

Now shoes? A whole 'nother story!


----------



## applecidered

Just one, my Gucci soho disco. I'm gonna try to be good and keep it at one this year!


----------



## JuicyFruit839

Coach taxi tote in red currant
Coach taxi tote in navy
Rebecca Minkoff black medium MAB saffiano tote
Le Pliage large LH navy
And I'm done for 2015, I hope


----------



## anthrosphere

2


----------



## soramillay

anthrosphere said:


> 2



This year, I bought way too many to count. I'll count next year. 

Oh anthrosphere, I  Dorian! Hands down my fav companion in DA3


----------



## anthrosphere

soramillay said:


> This year, I bought way too many to count. I'll count next year.
> 
> Oh anthrosphere, I  Dorian! Hands down my fav companion in DA3



I'm excited to see another Dorian lover! He is perhaps one of the most well written characters in DA:I. His dialogue is just so hilarious, especially when The Iron Bull is hitting on him. XD Not to mention, he is also one of the best mages in my game, too (besides Solas, but his dialogue with the party is so boring that I had to kick him out).

I usually keep Dorian and Iron Bull in my team, and their banter is hilarious. It really makes the journey a lot less boring, I think. Sigh, I love this game. 

--

Sorry for going off-topic.


----------



## soramillay

anthrosphere said:


> I'm excited to see another Dorian lover! He is perhaps one of the most well written characters in DA:I. His dialogue is just so hilarious, especially when The Iron Bull is hitting on him. XD Not to mention, he is also one of the best mages in my game, too (besides Solas, but his dialogue with the party is so boring that I had to kick him out).
> 
> I usually keep Dorian and Iron Bull in my team, and their banter is hilarious. It really makes the journey a lot less boring, I think. Sigh, I love this game.
> 
> --
> 
> Sorry for going off-topic.



Yes, Solas is so boring... I wanted to romance him at first since I played an Elf but just couldn't do it. Do you know the story DLC comes out this week and picks up from the ending? So excited for it.

And to keep this sorta on-topic, the reason I don't dare to count my bags is because I started my RM craze this year. I currently have 15... And then I bought 3 Coach additions, and now I have a few Massaccesis on the way. Hmmm... But at least I sold 5 and donated another 5


----------



## leechiyong

Two:  My RK40S at the beginning of the year and my SDJ Toy.  I also bought a Ferragamo coin purse used to which I added a chain, but being as how it was initially a key fob, I'm not counting it.

Totally didn't buy any of the bags I intended on buying.  I realized they were bags I wanted that I thought would be nice to add to my collection, rather than love and truly appreciate.  I'm sure I'd have worn them periodically, but I'm really trying to streamline my collection.


----------



## qwerty_s

Chanel mini flap, Hermes bolide 31, Lindy 30 and 34, 2 Garden party 36 and Birkin 30


----------



## MinaAnais

*

I usually buy 1 or 2 bags per year but this year I haven't bought any yet. 

I'd like to buy a Rebecca Minkoff love bag soon (not 100% sure if red or black) and would love to find a vintage Celine box bag with the horse carriage closure!




*


----------



## gattodiparigi

I haven't bought any for myself yet (and I don't know if I'm going to in the next few months), but I purchased a vintage LV Petit Noe for my mom's birthday


----------



## reckfly

I didn't buy many bags this year, and none even expensive, save for a wallet, but that's a story for another post. I am not including really small leather goods that I did buy in this post.



This is actually not a bag I got this year but I decided to show this pretty pic anyway! One of my favs, my J.W. Hulme Co. tiny Legacy. If I had a bigger Legacy it would seriously be perfect but it is perfectly balanced in this size and really nifty. I love the thick leather (American heritage brand) and colour and I seriously don't have to worry about this one at all. 



This is also not a new bag but it was my very first designer bag and still my numero uno in many ways. Lanvin For Me Double Carry Medium. I love the tortoiseshell turnlock clasp, the leathers, the compartments...

View attachment 3119981

A not-very-good shot of me with it!



This is actually my baby. I love this bag so, so much I want another one but I can't justify buying the exact same bag in a different colour yet! My Deadly Ponies Mr Fill N Zip Twist. I agonised over buying this for so long but finally pulled the trigger last year. It is my most expensive bag but I have never, ever regretted it, just that I took so long to buy it. I take so many pictures of this one in all sorts of situations because I love it so much but here is a recent one (not my couch). 



I did buy this this year, used, for an absolute song. 50SGD. It's pretty worn but has a lot of life in it still and converted me to the long/continental wallet side. YSL Muse continental zip-around wallet in black. I used to carry a card holder, a coin purse and a zip around compact wallet and got really frustrated with having to tote around three things and fold my bills all the time.



Ah, I did spend on these though this year. I bought three pairs of these sandals, one in a different colourway and another in a bigger size. Goatskin leather!






I got this this year! I rarely buy used, unless it's an incredible deal and this was. 35SGD. Again, it's not in the best condition but still has a lot of life in it. I love the design and the corner hardware though it does add to the weight. It's so edgy, like a Givenchy Pandora but almost better because it has an adjustable strap and the shape is fixed. I can stuff quite a lot of things in it too, surprisingly, considering that this is the small size. Golden Lane Small Duo Satchel in goatskin, I am pretty sure. Mmm, that grained goatskin...



This is my newest bag purchase this year (so I only really got two bags this year so far). Also got this brand new for a song, 25SGD. This is Clare Vivier's Le Mini Sac in silver. I love the unique wrinkly texture of the leather and the smooth raw lining inside, plus the studs at the side. The strap is non-adjustable but works perfectly for me crossbody. It fits quite a lot of things too. 




Sorry for the lengthy post and if some of the photos turn out flipped but I couldn't even use my original direct image links that I had resized on my own so this is the best I can do for now. Thanks for reading!


----------



## anthrosphere

soramillay said:


> Yes, Solas is so boring... I wanted to romance him at first since I played an Elf but just couldn't do it. Do you know the story DLC comes out this week and picks up from the ending? So excited for it.
> 
> And to keep this sorta on-topic, the reason I don't dare to count my bags is because I started my RM craze this year. I currently have 15... And then I bought 3 Coach additions, and now I have a few Massaccesis on the way. Hmmm... But at least I sold 5 and donated another 5



We probably should discuss the game more here: What game(s) are you playing?
--

The bags I bought this year was...

Betsey Johnson flap bag with heart-shaped quilting on it and a large bow clasp. (I do get a whiff of the PVC every now and then and it makes me gag. But I love the bag because it's roomy, the strap is surprisingly comfortable and doesn't pull my hair like the RM chain straps do. So I'll deal with it).


Rebecca Minkoff "Nina" flap bag in yellow. (This one is my favorite because it has a leather strap, looks simple without being overly boring, and fairly roomy, too. So happy I got this bag!)

I also bought 2 more but they've been returned.


----------



## Sculli

I said to myself no bags this year, but till now I got 4. First a Chanel m/l flap, 2nd a Chanel jumbo flap, 3rd mansur gavriel lady bag and the last one a mansur gavriel mini bucket and than I really stop this year.


----------



## mary79

This year I have been REALLY good and only bought 2 bags: a Michael Kors Bedford satchel in tan and a MBMJ blue crossbody with 3 zips. I have decided to sell the Bedford as I don't use it, but the MBMJ, which was an impulse bag on sale, was carried all summer. It is bright blue and I find goes with everything lifts my mood


----------



## March786

So far black chanel gst with shw, red chanel caviar woc with shw and a Tory burch bag and woc [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] I should be on ban island but the chanel boy has been on my list since last year [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## FunBagz

1 LV
1 Valentino
1 Stella McCartney
2 Balenciaga (although one was a gift)
5 Chanel

and I keep telling myself I am done for the year...


----------



## amrx87

So far......
1 lv (de speedy 30 b)
1 faure le page (pochette parade)
1 furla back pack


----------



## frzsri

Have not been very wise with purchase this year. Bought:

1) Chloe Marcie Cross body medium in Red
2) MK Jet Set tote in Lime
3) MK Jet Set Travel Tote in Chili
4) Mango Cross Body Tripouch in Red
5) LV Speedy 25 in Azur
6) LV Epi Petit Noe in Kenyan Fawn
7) LV Epi Speedy 25 in Castilian Red
8) Anya Hindmarch Carker II in Navy Smooth Leather
9) Hermes Garden Party 36 in Linen Toile H and Black Buffalo Trim
10) Gucci Swing Medium Tote in Taupe and Soft Pink
11) Tods G Line Media Sacca in Ltd Ed Champagne Gold and Brown Cervo Trim
12) LV Epi Pochette Accessoires in Tassil Yellow

AND a bunch of LV SLGs!!

Out of all these, no 2 and 3 are sold; no 1 and 4 are listed for sale; no 5 is sold to be replaced later in the year with Speedy B version; and am keeping the rest.
Still have 5 more bags to get but have to space these out throughout next year.


----------



## Shakilano1

1 Speedy B 25 in Damier Ebene

1 Montaigne MM in Monogram Canvas

1 Monogram Canvas mini pochette 

1 Damier Ebene mini pochette


----------



## Shelby33

Well 4 in the past 6 weeks (but also sold 4)

Paolo Masi
Hayden Harnett Mercer Satchel
2 unknowns from Italy


----------



## aleksandras

1 Balenciaga
1 YSL
2 cardholders (YSL, Chanel)
1 Gucci key pouch

I'm done for sure


----------



## LI94

 Prada Saffiano Lux Double-Zip Tote
 Louis Vuitton Keepall 50
 Louis Vuitton Delightful Mini Pouche
 Louis Vuitton Eva Clutch Monogram
 Chanel Jumbo XL [emoji7][emoji7]

Others:
 Louis Vuitton Vernis French Wallet
 Louis Vuitton Toiletry 23
 Louis Vuitton Agenda GM Monogram
And 2 Michael Kors Wallets

//
INSTAGRAM: LINALI1994 [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## expatwife

I bought the following bags and slgs this year:
1. LV Capucines MM
2. LV Ramages Neverfull MM

And 
LV ramages Sarah wallet

Planning on adding an Hermes bag soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

reckfly said:


> I didn't buy many bags this year, and none even expensive, save for a wallet, but that's a story for another post. I am not including really small leather goods that I did buy in this post.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119990
> 
> This is actually my baby. I love this bag so, so much I want another one but I can't justify buying the exact same bag in a different colour yet! My Deadly Ponies Mr Fill N Zip Twist. I agonised over buying this for so long but finally pulled the trigger last year. It is my most expensive bag but I have never, ever regretted it, just that I took so long to buy it. I take so many pictures of this one in all sorts of situations because I love it so much but here is a recent one (not my couch).



Ohhhhhhhh. A Deadly Ponies bag! They are not often around on tpf. I really like Mr Fill N Zip Twist. Yours is gorgeous. I love the ink colour.  How do you like the leather? Is it durable? Is it soft? Is it heavy? I'm not from NZ and I never get the chance to see those bags irl, so I would love to hear a review. 
Enjoy your bag with all your heart.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ohhhhhhhh. A Deadly Ponies bag! They are not often around on tpf. I really like Mr Fill N Zip Twist. Yours is gorgeous. I love the ink colour.  How do you like the leather? Is it durable? Is it soft? Is it heavy? I'm not from NZ and I never get the chance to see those bags irl, so I would love to hear a review.
> Enjoy your bag with all your heart.



+1
Recently, they went mad & made deadly ponies facebook page inaccessible to non-logged in web cruisers.
I haven't been able to stare & drool @ mr fill n zip twist.
There's a hole in my soul.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> +1
> Recently, they went mad & made deadly ponies facebook page inaccessible to non-logged in web cruisers.
> I haven't been able to stare & drool @ mr fill n zip twist.
> There's a hole in my soul.



Let me fill the hole in your soul.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Let me fill the hole in your soul.


Ooooooooooooooooooh!
Perfect, thanks.


----------



## reckfly

Ludmilla said:


> Ohhhhhhhh. A Deadly Ponies bag! They are not often around on tpf. I really like Mr Fill N Zip Twist. Yours is gorgeous. I love the ink colour.  How do you like the leather? Is it durable? Is it soft? Is it heavy? I'm not from NZ and I never get the chance to see those bags irl, so I would love to hear a review.
> Enjoy your bag with all your heart.





remainsilly said:


> +1
> Recently, they went mad & made deadly ponies facebook page inaccessible to non-logged in web cruisers.
> I haven't been able to stare & drool @ mr fill n zip twist.
> There's a hole in my soul.



Deadly Ponies is my favourite brand and I would get a bag from it over almost any other high-end brand. I really want another DP bag and try to save up for it every new collection but my problem is that I don't seem to find their other recent designs as user-friendly (or big enough, with a strap I fancy) and beautiful as Mr Fill N Zip Twist. It's pretty much the HG. That's why I was thinking of getting another but my Ink Mr Fill N Zip Twist is in great condition still and I should wait for another design, probably. 

DP's deer nappa is so wonderfully soft and durable I find it hard to even want to try another of their leathers but I'm pretty sure they are all as brilliant. I love all three ways of carrying Mr Fill N Zip Twist and actually do utilise them but most often use the longest shoulder strap. The handles/strap are marine rope wrapped in leather and are perfectly comfortable. I do wish I could purchase another flat, adjustable crossbody strap for another option of carrying it (for travel maybe) or they would make more crossbody options for the Fill N Zips. 

Mr Fill N Zip Twist fits a lot as it is very slouchy and unstructured.  Like most other satchels, my things do get tumbled around a lot inside and the plain black cotton lining does shed a little. There is only a back zip pocket in the interior but for me that's fine. Those front zip pockets on the exterior are immensely useful in addition to being beautiful. The leather, as I've mentioned, is divine. I've carried this heavily as the perfect everyday (I don't use it for work though) bag and I don't think it shows much wear (also given the colour of my bag). The base looks pristine still. I love the solid brass bridle hardware (with DP engraved on the longest handle). 

I don't think it's heavy and it's deerskin so I'd say it's as light as or just slightly heavier than a similar lambskin or calfskin bag. I don't worry about my Mr Fill N Zip Twist as much over time anymore, and I've never been worried about it in a little rain as it is deerskin. Have you seen their video of the crafting of their Mr Fill N Zip Twist, by the way? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHlFadhN4QE

In conclusion, sorry for rambling but YES, immensely worth it. Buy it, use it, love it!!! 

I remember feeling the same as you did (I'm in Singapore) but couldn't resist buying my very first DP item, Mr Card File in Iodine, to try out the leather and it was so, so soft and the packaging was stellar and I got hooked. I really wish I could buy more... And their colours are great! I'd post more pics of my bag but I don't think my pics are that great ha.


----------



## ElleHarries

This year I have bought a few bags from
Hermès 1
Chanel 3
Prada 1
Balenciaga 1
and the amount of bags can go up till the end of this year


----------



## frzsri

reckfly said:


> Deadly Ponies is my favourite brand and I would get a bag from it over almost any other high-end brand. I really want another DP bag and try to save up for it every new collection but my problem is that I don't seem to find their other recent designs as user-friendly (or big enough, with a strap I fancy) and beautiful as Mr Fill N Zip Twist. It's pretty much the HG. That's why I was thinking of getting another but my Ink Mr Fill N Zip Twist is in great condition still and I should wait for another design, probably.
> 
> DP's deer nappa is so wonderfully soft and durable I find it hard to even want to try another of their leathers but I'm pretty sure they are all as brilliant. I love all three ways of carrying Mr Fill N Zip Twist and actually do utilise them but most often use the longest shoulder strap. The handles/strap are marine rope wrapped in leather and are perfectly comfortable. I do wish I could purchase another flat, adjustable crossbody strap for another option of carrying it (for travel maybe) or they would make more crossbody options for the Fill N Zips.
> 
> Mr Fill N Zip Twist fits a lot as it is very slouchy and unstructured.  Like most other satchels, my things do get tumbled around a lot inside and the plain black cotton lining does shed a little. There is only a back zip pocket in the interior but for me that's fine. Those front zip pockets on the exterior are immensely useful in addition to being beautiful. The leather, as I've mentioned, is divine. I've carried this heavily as the perfect everyday (I don't use it for work though) bag and I don't think it shows much wear (also given the colour of my bag). The base looks pristine still. I love the solid brass bridle hardware (with DP engraved on the longest handle).
> 
> I don't think it's heavy and it's deerskin so I'd say it's as light as or just slightly heavier than a similar lambskin or calfskin bag. I don't worry about my Mr Fill N Zip Twist as much over time anymore, and I've never been worried about it in a little rain as it is deerskin. Have you seen their video of the crafting of their Mr Fill N Zip Twist, by the way? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHlFadhN4QE
> 
> In conclusion, sorry for rambling but YES, immensely worth it. Buy it, use it, love it!!!
> 
> I remember feeling the same as you did (I'm in Singapore) but couldn't resist buying my very first DP item, Mr Card File in Iodine, to try out the leather and it was so, so soft and the packaging was stellar and I got hooked. I really wish I could buy more... And their colours are great! I'd post more pics of my bag but I don't think my pics are that great ha.




This is a great review, thanks! May I ask why you don't use it for work? Is it because the triple zippers make it more a casual bag?
Was shipping expensive?


----------



## reckfly

frzsri said:


> This is a great review, thanks! May I ask why you don't use it for work? Is it because the triple zippers make it more a casual bag?
> Was shipping expensive?


Hey, thanks!  I would say it is a more casual bag, yes, being unstructured/slouchy and with the zippers (I'd probably liken it to Balenciaga, maybe, though I don't own one) and handles but I don't use it for work because I tend not to wear things that I love (or my personal style) to work though I can. I also have different things in my bag for work and for play. I have carried it to work though, when I am going out after! I also find large open top totes more practical to use everyday for work (easy to slide in and out A4 documents, take out my wallet for public transport, keep close to me, stuff my lunch in, etc.) However, I don't use my work bags for going out for those reasons. 

International shipping was free (FedEx) and they're generally very fast (even my 'preorder' when they launched their new collection shipped earlier than expected). They've recently implemented a minimum spend (I think 150AUD?) to qualify for free shipping but if you get a bag that's not a concern.

So yes, all in all, high quality bags that last! Do let me know if you get anything!


----------



## frzsri

reckfly said:


> Hey, thanks!  I would say it is a more casual bag, yes, being unstructured/slouchy and with the zippers (I'd probably liken it to Balenciaga, maybe, though I don't own one) and handles but I don't use it for work because I tend not to wear things that I love (or my personal style) to work though I can. I also have different things in my bag for work and for play. I have carried it to work though, when I am going out after! I also find large open top totes more practical to use everyday for work (easy to slide in and out A4 documents, take out my wallet for public transport, keep close to me, stuff my lunch in, etc.) However, I don't use my work bags for going out for those reasons as well.
> 
> International shipping was free (FedEx) and they're generally very fast (even my 'preorder' when they launched their new collection shipped earlier than expected). They've recently implemented a minimum spend (I think 150AUD?) to qualify for free shipping but if you get a bag that's not a concern.
> 
> So yes, all in all, high quality bags that last! Do let me know if you get anything!




Will do, thanks for answering my question [emoji1]


----------



## skimilk

Oh my... just in 2 months I got 2 Chanel, 1 Bal, 1 Chloe, and 1 Longchamps. Must we really go back to the beginning of the year?


----------



## Ludmilla

reckfly said:


> Deadly Ponies is my favourite brand and I would get a bag from it over almost any other high-end brand. I really want another DP bag and try to save up for it every new collection but my problem is that I don't seem to find their other recent designs as user-friendly (or big enough, with a strap I fancy) and beautiful as Mr Fill N Zip Twist. It's pretty much the HG. That's why I was thinking of getting another but my Ink Mr Fill N Zip Twist is in great condition still and I should wait for another design, probably.
> 
> DP's deer nappa is so wonderfully soft and durable I find it hard to even want to try another of their leathers but I'm pretty sure they are all as brilliant. I love all three ways of carrying Mr Fill N Zip Twist and actually do utilise them but most often use the longest shoulder strap. The handles/strap are marine rope wrapped in leather and are perfectly comfortable. I do wish I could purchase another flat, adjustable crossbody strap for another option of carrying it (for travel maybe) or they would make more crossbody options for the Fill N Zips.
> 
> Mr Fill N Zip Twist fits a lot as it is very slouchy and unstructured.  Like most other satchels, my things do get tumbled around a lot inside and the plain black cotton lining does shed a little. There is only a back zip pocket in the interior but for me that's fine. Those front zip pockets on the exterior are immensely useful in addition to being beautiful. The leather, as I've mentioned, is divine. I've carried this heavily as the perfect everyday (I don't use it for work though) bag and I don't think it shows much wear (also given the colour of my bag). The base looks pristine still. I love the solid brass bridle hardware (with DP engraved on the longest handle).
> 
> I don't think it's heavy and it's deerskin so I'd say it's as light as or just slightly heavier than a similar lambskin or calfskin bag. I don't worry about my Mr Fill N Zip Twist as much over time anymore, and I've never been worried about it in a little rain as it is deerskin. Have you seen their video of the crafting of their Mr Fill N Zip Twist, by the way? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHlFadhN4QE
> 
> In conclusion, sorry for rambling but YES, immensely worth it. Buy it, use it, love it!!!
> 
> I remember feeling the same as you did (I'm in Singapore) but couldn't resist buying my very first DP item, Mr Card File in Iodine, to try out the leather and it was so, so soft and the packaging was stellar and I got hooked. I really wish I could buy more... And their colours are great! I'd post more pics of my bag but I don't think my pics are that great ha.



Thank you so much for you long and kind answer! It really helps all of us who can't see the bags irl. 
There is one (pretty dead) deadly ponies thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-real-life-experience-with-deadly-802189.html
We won't scold you for posting a lot of Mr Zip pictures there.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ohhhhhhhh. A Deadly Ponies bag! They are not often around on tpf. I really like Mr Fill N Zip Twist. Yours is gorgeous. I love the ink colour.  How do you like the leather? Is it durable? Is it soft? Is it heavy? I'm not from NZ and I never get the chance to see those bags irl, so I would love to hear a review.
> Enjoy your bag with all your heart.




The bag is so lovely that I tried to find out if it could be found in Europe..
And it can, Ludmilla!
Here is the link to a UK website.

www.foundbath.co.uk


----------



## euniqueD

Hey ladies loving reading everyone's posts!
I've obtained this year: 
- Longchamp x 1 
- Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis 
- Chanel 3 khaki lambskin bag with SHW
- Coach crossbody, and most recently 
- Chanel Boy lambskin WOC with GHW

Also a few Louis Vuitton SLGs

On a BAN for the rest of the year! But also on a waitlist for the Chanel mini rectangle... *fingers crossed it comes in NEXT year*


----------



## Lejic

Two bags! Both LV. Montaigne MM in black and DG laptop bag, I can't remember the name just now.


----------



## LRG

I recently redid my bag wardrobe so this year I purchased a couple bags to fill some voids that were left after selling others. Here's what I purchased this year:
- Louis Vuitton epi Alma PM with strap
- Prada BN1874
- Gucci Disco
- Louis Vuitton empreinte Twinset

And now I should be done with bags this year, but I do still have two SLGs (key holder and small wallet) on my list to buy this year...


----------



## frzsri

LRG said:


> I recently redid my bag wardrobe so this year I purchased a couple bags to fill some voids that were left after selling others. Here's what I purchased this year:
> - Louis Vuitton epi Alma PM with strap
> - Prada BN1874
> - Gucci Disco
> - Louis Vuitton empreinte Twinset
> 
> And now I should be done with bags this year, but I do still have two SLGs (key holder and small wallet) on my list to buy this year...




I love all your choices this year!! What color are the bags? Pics would be even better[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Rani

frzsri said:


> i love all your choices this year!! What color are the bags? Pics would be even better[emoji4][emoji4]



+1


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

2-Mansur Gavriel Bucket Bags (Black/Ballerina, Cammello/Dolly)
3-Coach-Black SwaggerTote, Fall 2015 Shadow Pieced Leather crossbody, 75th Anniversary Edition Saddle Bag (Bordeaux/Dahlia)
4- Dooney & Bourke Bags




Pictured is my favorite of these.


----------



## LRG

frzsri said:


> I love all your choices this year!! What color are the bags? Pics would be even better[emoji4][emoji4]







Rani said:


> +1




I'll have to take a group picture of them when I'm home tonight!

As for colors, I was on a neutral color bag kick so they're all neutral colors. The Alma is black epi leather and the empreinte Louis Vuitton Twinset is also black. I got my Gucci Disco is rose beige, which was less pinky than the name sounds and is a nice, neutral beige color. My Prada bag is also a beige color, but I'm not sure of the name. I asked for beige at the store and they showed me the bag but never mentioned the color.

Now all my bags, with the exception of my two brown canvas Louis Vuitton bags, are black or beige.


----------



## LuvClassics

I bought 6 Bottega Veneta bags this year but 4 were vintage so that only counts as two right??  .


----------



## missie1

I bought 3 Valentino Glam lock bags, 1 Chanel 227  & 1 Italian designer I can't call right now.  I can't get anything till next year


----------



## frzsri

LRG said:


> I'll have to take a group picture of them when I'm home tonight!
> 
> As for colors, I was on a neutral color bag kick so they're all neutral colors. The Alma is black epi leather and the empreinte Louis Vuitton Twinset is also black. I got my Gucci Disco is rose beige, which was less pinky than the name sounds and is a nice, neutral beige color. My Prada bag is also a beige color, but I'm not sure of the name. I asked for beige at the store and they showed me the bag but never mentioned the color.
> 
> Now all my bags, with the exception of my two brown canvas Louis Vuitton bags, are black or beige.




Would love to see the pic. Do you miss having bags as pops of color or did you always have neutral bags?


----------



## LRG

frzsri said:


> Would love to see the pic. Do you miss having bags as pops of color or did you always have neutral bags?




I'm had trouble uploading a picture last night so I'll try again tonight when I have more time.

I don't miss having bags with pops of color at all. I used to have lots of color in my wardrobe, but in an effort to cut back on how much on own and cut down the closet clutter, I focused on picking a color scheme that I loved. That color scheme is neutral as it's mostly black, blue, white, gray, and beige (with an occasional piece that breaks that color scheme) so neutral colored bags work really well for me. I also noticed that people think I have a lot more clothes and accessories than I actually do because most everything is neutral and follows my color scheme so it's very easy to mix and match. Plus without lots of colors all the time, the pieces aren't super memorable, which allows me to rewear my favorites more frequently.

This caused me to drastically reduce the number of bags I own. I cut my collection by more than half and currently have 8 bags that I absolutely love. It would annoy me in the past to have bags that I didn't wear frequently because the color was limiting. Even though my bags are now pricier as they are all considered "premier designer", I get a lot more wear from them. I'm also not looking at bags and thinking I need almost every color it comes in because it'll go with something so it helps me be more particular in the decisions I make.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Just two: a midnight blue Lady Dior and an Alma BB in epi fuchsia. Very happy with the two, especially since they are not black (which I am addicted to).


----------



## March786

nycmamaofone said:


> Just two: a midnight blue Lady Dior and an Alma BB in epi fuchsia. Very happy with the two, especially since they are not black (which I am addicted to).




Ooh would love to see your midnight blue lady Dior [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Jesssh

These 4 Coach bags. The little red one is much cuter than the pic IRL - I love wearing it! The burgundy satchel was just ordered this morning. Hopefully this is it for the year.


----------



## Venessa84

I try to do 3 bags a year so I'm at my quota. Fendi 3jours, Chanel CC soft tote, and LV V pichette.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Jesssh said:


> These 4 Coach bags. The little red one is much cuter than the pic IRL - I love wearing it! The burgundy satchel was just ordered this morning. Hopefully this is it for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131324




Cool did you get a PCE to do more shopping?


----------



## Jesssh

pinkngreenpurse said:


> Cool did you get a PCE to do more shopping?



The ace was excluded from pce. I ordered it from Lord & Taylor. That's all the Coach shopping I want to do this year.

The swaggers and liv I bought earlier this year.


----------



## frzsri

LRG said:


> I'm had trouble uploading a picture last night so I'll try again tonight when I have more time.
> 
> I don't miss having bags with pops of color at all. I used to have lots of color in my wardrobe, but in an effort to cut back on how much on own and cut down the closet clutter, I focused on picking a color scheme that I loved. That color scheme is neutral as it's mostly black, blue, white, gray, and beige (with an occasional piece that breaks that color scheme) so neutral colored bags work really well for me. I also noticed that people think I have a lot more clothes and accessories than I actually do because most everything is neutral and follows my color scheme so it's very easy to mix and match. Plus without lots of colors all the time, the pieces aren't super memorable, which allows me to rewear my favorites more frequently.
> 
> This caused me to drastically reduce the number of bags I own. I cut my collection by more than half and currently have 8 bags that I absolutely love. It would annoy me in the past to have bags that I didn't wear frequently because the color was limiting. Even though my bags are now pricier as they are all considered "premier designer", I get a lot more wear from them. I'm also not looking at bags and thinking I need almost every color it comes in because it'll go with something so it helps me be more particular in the decisions I make.




You've given me a lot of food for thought. I thought my soon-to-be 12 bag collection (including two clutches) was already small but will give some more thought to it.
Thanks and looking forward to that pic[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## PewPew

LRG said:


> I'm had trouble uploading a picture last night so I'll try again tonight when I have more time.
> 
> I don't miss having bags with pops of color at all. I used to have lots of color in my wardrobe, but in an effort to cut back on how much on own and cut down the closet clutter, I focused on picking a color scheme that I loved. That color scheme is neutral as it's mostly black, blue, white, gray, and beige (with an occasional piece that breaks that color scheme) so neutral colored bags work really well for me. I also noticed that people think I have a lot more clothes and accessories than I actually do because most everything is neutral and follows my color scheme so it's very easy to mix and match. Plus without lots of colors all the time, the pieces aren't super memorable, which allows me to rewear my favorites more frequently.
> 
> This caused me to drastically reduce the number of bags I own. I cut my collection by more than half and currently have 8 bags that I absolutely love. It would annoy me in the past to have bags that I didn't wear frequently because the color was limiting. Even though my bags are now pricier as they are all considered "premier designer", I get a lot more wear from them. I'm also not looking at bags and thinking I need almost every color it comes in because it'll go with something so it helps me be more particular in the decisions I make.



Thank you for detailing the though process behind your well-curated neutrals collection. It's very inspiring to me, as I am striving to keep my collection small but versatile. (I get overwhelmed by too many options.)

Frzsri, thanks for your great questions upthread. I learn so much on TPF!


----------



## LRG

Here are the bags I've purchased this year:




Prada BN1874
Louis Vuitton Alma PM
Louis Vuitton Twinset
Gucci Disco

The three other bags in my collection (not pictured and not purchased this year) are: Louis Vuitton monogram Speedy 30, Louis Vuitton damier ebene Neverfull MM, and Chanel black WOC. I thought I paired down my collection to eight bags, but after looking, I paired it down to only seven!


----------



## Bag_wifey

This year I bought:
1. Gucci small lady web 
2. black Givenchy mini antigona
3, deep blue Givenchy small antigona
4. wine Saint Laurent medium  universite
5. beige Saint Laurent monogram clutch
6. pink Saint Laurent monogram clutch
7. black and white Tod's mini bauletto
8. black Fendi petite 3 jour
9. black Saint Laurent camera bag
10. black/pink Alexander McQueen mini padlock


----------



## Shelby33

LuvClassics said:


> I bought 6 Bottega Veneta bags this year but 4 were vintage so that only counts as two right??  .



Hahaha, for me in the rules I set up to limit spending vintage and pre-loved don't count, so I really have not purchaßed any this year!


----------



## Rani

LRG said:


> Here are the bags I've purchased this year:
> 
> View attachment 3131876
> 
> 
> Prada BN1874
> Louis Vuitton Alma PM
> Louis Vuitton Twinset
> Gucci Disco
> 
> The three other bags in my collection (not pictured and not purchased this year) are: Louis Vuitton monogram Speedy 30, Louis Vuitton damier ebene Neverfull MM, and Chanel black WOC. I thought I paired down my collection to eight bags, but after looking, I paired it down to only seven!



Thank you for sharing! You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## mutedfaith

In 2015
- Chanel Kelly Jumbo in Black
- Louis Vuitton Cluny MM in Black
- Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 in Emp

I think I've done really well! I sold my Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 in Emp to fund my Speedy 30 purchase, and I'm about to sell a Prada BN1801 in Black, Chanel Kelly Jumbo in Pink, and a Prada BN2274 because I never used these bags. Why keep them if I don't use them!


----------



## LRG

Rani said:


> Thank you for sharing! You have a beautiful collection!




Thank you! I didn't expect to purchase any handbags this year and before I knew it, I had purchased four!


----------



## Rani

LRG said:


> Thank you! I didn't expect to purchase any handbags this year and before I knew it, I had purchased four!



I am sure they are bags you will use and enjoy for a long time. 

Can I ask when you were deciding to buy the LV Twinset did you also consider the Celine Trio? I think they are both similar and chic, but was wondering what your view was and if you had a chance to compare them. TIA


----------



## LRG

Rani said:


> I am sure they are bags you will use and enjoy for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask when you were deciding to buy the LV Twinset did you also consider the Celine Trio? I think they are both similar and chic, but was wondering what your view was and if you had a chance to compare them. TIA




I had looked at the Trio when we were in Italy a few months ago (although not in black, which was the color I wanted). After I decided to hold off on getting the Trio, on my continued hunt for a black cross body bag, I stumbled across the Twinset on tPF (I wish I knew about it when we were in Europe because it would have been cheaper if I got it over there). Here were my thoughts after looking at both:

Style: The Trio had the clean, simple look that I wanted. The Twinset was a bit less simple because of the detail on the empreinte leather. Both have a multiple pouch organizational style although the middle, secret compartment of the Twinset only has room for an iPhone. The Trio gets points for versatility because you can snap off a pouch or two to make a clutch. For the Twinset, you have to hide or tuck the strap in a way that a clutch is possible. When we saw the Trio on others, my husband didn't like how it looked when it was full as the pouches could really puff out and separate. When full, the Twinset remains more straight from the side profile and doesn't separate or fan out.

Wear / durability: Both bags have a strap that you cannot detach. I had read reviews of Trio's straps breaking which scared me. The leather on both bags is gorgeous but I felt the empreinte leather would show less wear over time than the soft Trio lambskin. I also had concerns about the snaps that hold the Trio's pouches together and how they would hold up over time.

Both are gorgeous bags and I don't think you could go wrong with either. My main concerns with the Trio were around some reviews I read as to how it wore and Celine's customer service if a repair was needed. Although, on the flip side, the Twinset is a newer bag so perhaps it has issues that will be uncovered with time.

Hope that helps! Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## Rani

Thank you so much for your reply, it is so helpful. I also think that the Celine will show more wear quite quickly compared to the Twinset. Like yourself I like the clean lines of the Celine, but I am also not so keen on the snaps holding the pouches together.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Bought and returned:
Balenciaga Velo in Charbon, full retail
Balenciaga Velo in Gris Fossile, full retail
Probably 6-10 contemporary bags from various sales (Rack, Runway, Last Call, Nordies half-yearly sale) - returned them all, since i can't get excited enough to wear them instead of my higher- end bags. Trying to wean. Not working.


Bought and sold:
Balenciaga Velo in anthracite (pre-loved)

Bought and kept: 
Balenciaga City, Black, vintage, traditional HW, pre- loved
Balenciaga City, black, rosegold g21 HW, pre-loved
Balenciaga Day, Automne, silver h21 HW, pre- loved
Philip Lim small Ryder satchel, black croc-embossed, 80% off full retail @ Rack
Ferragamo Genny bucket, black w/ gold HW, 40% off retail @ TJMaxx Runway event

Sold, regretted, bought again:
Givenchy Pandora, medium, black goat, silver HW (pre-loved)

Sold, regretted, kind of want again but will resist:
Chanel vintage bucket in camel caviar leather w/ the old 24k plated chain /sigh/ (pre-loved)


Bought and still have/ considering selling:
Givenchy Pandora, medium, oil blue goat w/ silver HW (60% off @ Farfetch, summer sales)
Balenciaga Velo, black, rosegold g21 HW (pre-loved)

Various SLG- pouches, wallets. Easy to justify, as in "I didn't buy a bag!"


----------



## Sunna

Vintage Chanel Jumbo
Louis Vuitton Speedy B 25
Givenchy clutch
Louis Vuitton Montaigne GM Empreinte


----------



## nycmamaofone

March786 said:


> Ooh would love to see your midnight blue lady Dior [emoji4][emoji4]




Here you go!




And here's the Alma BB:




Instagram @nycmamaofone


----------



## applecidered

LRG said:


> Here are the bags I've purchased this year:
> 
> View attachment 3131876
> 
> 
> Prada BN1874
> Louis Vuitton Alma PM
> Louis Vuitton Twinset
> Gucci Disco
> 
> The three other bags in my collection (not pictured and not purchased this year) are: Louis Vuitton monogram Speedy 30, Louis Vuitton damier ebene Neverfull MM, and Chanel black WOC. I thought I paired down my collection to eight bags, but after looking, I paired it down to only seven!


Very classic!


----------



## klarmond

This year I purchased:

LV Antheia in black with SHW

LV pochette metis

LV Hoxton pm (thinking of selling)

LV mono fuchsia 6 key holder

LV DA cles

Alexander wang flamingo wallet (thinking of selling)

Alexander wang prisma tote (bought and returned one and purchased a different style)

Hermes mini dogon Togo card wallet

Chanel mini bifold wallet

Now, I'm on ban island for a while!


----------



## frzsri

LRG said:


> Here are the bags I've purchased this year:
> 
> View attachment 3131876
> 
> 
> Prada BN1874
> Louis Vuitton Alma PM
> Louis Vuitton Twinset
> Gucci Disco
> 
> The three other bags in my collection (not pictured and not purchased this year) are: Louis Vuitton monogram Speedy 30, Louis Vuitton damier ebene Neverfull MM, and Chanel black WOC. I thought I paired down my collection to eight bags, but after looking, I paired it down to only seven!




Lovely!! Thanks for the pic[emoji4]




LRG said:


> I had looked at the Trio when we were in Italy a few months ago (although not in black, which was the color I wanted). After I decided to hold off on getting the Trio, on my continued hunt for a black cross body bag, I stumbled across the Twinset on tPF (I wish I knew about it when we were in Europe because it would have been cheaper if I got it over there). Here were my thoughts after looking at both:
> 
> Style: The Trio had the clean, simple look that I wanted. The Twinset was a bit less simple because of the detail on the empreinte leather. Both have a multiple pouch organizational style although the middle, secret compartment of the Twinset only has room for an iPhone. The Trio gets points for versatility because you can snap off a pouch or two to make a clutch. For the Twinset, you have to hide or tuck the strap in a way that a clutch is possible. When we saw the Trio on others, my husband didn't like how it looked when it was full as the pouches could really puff out and separate. When full, the Twinset remains more straight from the side profile and doesn't separate or fan out.
> 
> Wear / durability: Both bags have a strap that you cannot detach. I had read reviews of Trio's straps breaking which scared me. The leather on both bags is gorgeous but I felt the empreinte leather would show less wear over time than the soft Trio lambskin. I also had concerns about the snaps that hold the Trio's pouches together and how they would hold up over time.
> 
> Both are gorgeous bags and I don't think you could go wrong with either. My main concerns with the Trio were around some reviews I read as to how it wore and Celine's customer service if a repair was needed. Although, on the flip side, the Twinset is a newer bag so perhaps it has issues that will be uncovered with time.
> 
> Hope that helps! Let me know if you have any other questions!




Thanks for the in depth comparison and thanks for the q *rani*. I did consider the large Trio as a contender for my weekend red bag. Had even bought an inspired local version to see if I could downsize my stuff to fit into it.
It's a no go as I discovered I absolutely need all my stuff[emoji28]
Am relieved I went that route as it saved me a couple of thousand quid, plus with the possible issue of snapped strap and wear would have drove me nuts! Though, I wanted the large red in goat skin so wear would not be as much of an issue, compared to lamb skin.


----------



## March786

nycmamaofone said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 3134266
> 
> 
> And here's the Alma BB:
> 
> View attachment 3134267
> 
> 
> Instagram @nycmamaofone




Oooohhhhhh wow that's stunning, I love it! Such a beautiful colour [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] enjoy!


----------



## nycmamaofone

March786 said:


> Oooohhhhhh wow that's stunning, I love it! Such a beautiful colour [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] enjoy!




Thanks March786!!


----------



## klynneann

1. Proenza Schouler python Pochette in cobalt
2. Ferragamo Sookie in red
3. Reed Krakoff RK40 in cobalt
4. Coach Phoebe in navy
5. Skagen "boston" in tan
6. Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchel in bone
7. Dooney & Bourke Zipzip in mustard
8. Dooney & Bourke Daniela(?) in olive
9. Chanel GST in blush pink
10. Gucci bamboo top handle in grey (not pictured)
11. Hermes Halzan in bleu sapphire (not pictured)

Hopefully that's it.  Everything was purchased on sale except for the Chanel and Hermes.  There are a few others I have my eye on, but I'm waiting until the sales at the end of the year...


----------



## klarmond

klarmond said:


> This year I purchased:
> 
> LV Antheia in black with SHW
> 
> LV pochette metis
> 
> LV Hoxton pm (thinking of selling)
> 
> LV mono fuchsia 6 key holder
> 
> LV DA cles
> 
> Alexander wang flamingo wallet (thinking of selling)
> 
> Alexander wang prisma tote (bought and returned one and purchased a different style)
> 
> Hermes mini dogon Togo card wallet
> 
> Chanel mini bifold wallet
> 
> Now, I'm on ban island for a while!



Forgot I bought a PS1 pouch and alexander wang cosmetics bag. Now I'm done!


----------



## Tlauren55

klarmond said:


> Forgot I bought a PS1 pouch and alexander wang cosmetics bag. Now I'm done!


Ladies im in between getting the LV epi never full bag in fuchsia or indigo? or alma bb in fuchsia. Do you ladies think fuchsia is too pink for winter time. I currently have 2 CC boy bags(black caviar silver HW and blue and burgundy ), gucci disco bag (rose beige) , CC woc (black) and Balenciaga Giant work bag black silver hardware .... thanks ....i really need opinions...


----------



## klarmond

Tlauren55 said:


> Ladies im in between getting the LV epi never full bag in fuchsia or indigo? or alma bb in fuchsia. Do you ladies think fuchsia is too pink for winter time. I currently have 2 CC boy bags(black caviar silver HW and blue and burgundy ), gucci disco bag (rose beige) , CC woc (black) and Balenciaga Giant work bag black silver hardware .... thanks ....i really need opinions...



Pink is year round to me! Go for it if you love it! You may get more use out of the NF vs BB though from what others say. I don't have either though so you may need more opinions.


----------



## Sparkletastic

klynneann said:


> 1. Proenza Schouler python Pochette in cobalt
> 2. Ferragamo Sookie in red
> 3. Reed Krakoff RK40 in cobalt
> 4. Coach Phoebe in navy
> 5. Skagen "boston" in tan
> 6. Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchel in bone
> 7. Dooney & Bourke Zipzip in mustard
> 8. Dooney & Bourke Daniela(?) in olive
> 9. Chanel GST in blush pink
> 10. Gucci bamboo top handle in grey (not pictured)
> 11. Hermes Halzan in bleu sapphire (not pictured)
> 
> Hopefully that's it.  Everything was purchased on sale except for the Chanel and Hermes.  There are a few others I have my eye on, but I'm waiting until the sales at the end of the year...



What a pretty line up of bags. You have to be very happy!!  

I also scored the D&B bone satchel. Isn't it wonderful. It's a great bag for such a small (relatively speaking) price. 

Also, that Reed Krackoff is really adorable.


----------



## DizzyFairy

None since last last November...


----------



## klynneann

Sparkletastic said:


> What a pretty line up of bags. You have to be very happy!!
> 
> I also scored the D&B bone satchel. Isn't it wonderful. It's a great bag for such a small (relatively speaking) price.
> 
> Also, that Reed Krackoff is really adorable.



Thank you, Sparkletastic!  I love the color of the RK.    I was sorry that his company went under and am hopeful that he will be back eventually.  I also have a Boxer and Atlantique, so I'm very happy with my RK collection.

Yay twins!  The D&B bone satchel is great.  I just love the look of it and it's very comfortable to use.  And yes, at a great price!    I think D&B bags are very nice quality bags, especially for their price point.

Small update: I did just return 4. Phoebe Coach.  I finally went to use it and found that my things didn't fit in it the way I was expecting/hoping them to.  Thankfully I was still just within the returns time frame!


----------



## klynneann

Tlauren55 said:


> Ladies im in between getting the LV epi never full bag in fuchsia or indigo? or alma bb in fuchsia. Do you ladies think fuchsia is too pink for winter time. I currently have 2 CC boy bags(black caviar silver HW and blue and burgundy ), gucci disco bag (rose beige) , CC woc (black) and Balenciaga Giant work bag black silver hardware .... thanks ....i really need opinions...



I think fuchsia is great for winter - it's a really nice contrast to the long, dark days of the season.


----------



## snsaundersva

Ok confession time...

LV Speedy
MK Hamilton East West Brown
MK Marina in Gold
MK Marina Denim
MK Cindy in Black/Silver
MK Rhea in Yellow/Gold
LV Evora in DA 
Dooney & Bourke Gabriela 
LV Eva Clutch DE
MK zippy coin purse
Coach Clutch
MK Large Selma Black/Red
MK crossbody Selma

I think that's it.....may be 1 or 2 I forgot .....yeah I need help lol.


----------



## Tlauren55

klynneann said:


> I think fuchsia is great for winter - it's a really nice contrast to the long, dark days of the season.


thanks klynnann


----------



## euliandra

My purchases this year:
(2) LC neo in black and navy
(2) MK crossbody in aqua and black
(3) leather bags from a local brand
(1) KS bucket in black
(1) dkny crossbody in white
(1) braun buffel backpack in orange
(1) jelly bunny doctor's bag

Let's see what I'll add after our trip to bangkok next week! Ssooo excited!


----------



## Venessa84

Venessa84 said:


> I try to do 3 bags a year so I'm at my quota. Fendi 3jours, Chanel CC soft tote, and LV V pichette.


So I had to add 1 more...LV Montaigne GM in Iris (this has got be the perfect blue).  Now I'm done for the year.

P.S. that should say pochette not pichette.


----------



## isrg08

Marc Jacobs Venetia
Tory Burch Mercer Hobo


----------



## PurseUOut

Geez...reflection time. To my credit (lol) I was a payless/goodwill purse shopper before this year. Just starting my collection (hope to be done once and for all for my marriage's sake!!!)

LV Metis Hobo
LV Pochette Metis
LV Retiro NM Noir
LV Lumineuse PM Noir
LV Montaigne GM Empreinte Noir
LV Speedy B30 Damier Ebene
LV Totally MM Damier Ebene
LV Eva clutch Damier Azur

Chanel Maxi Flap Caviar GHW
Chanel Jumbo Flap Caviar SHW
Chanel WOC Caviar GHW
Chanel Chevron Grey Boy new medium
Chanel Calfskin Dark Red Boy new medium


----------



## Dingaling1987

Balenciaga 09 Lilac City 
Balenciaga Men's Day 
Vintage Bally quilted flap 
Marc by Marc Jacobs Too Hot to Handle Tote 
Rebecca Minkoff Nikki (sold after I purchased the Day) 
Rebecca Minkoff 5 Zip Mini 
Vintage YSL from the Arabesque collection (thrifted and later got authenticated - yay!) 
Vintage Louis Vuitton monogram Noe 

Plus another vintage Bally and Moschino I've posted on another thread.

This year was clearly an obsessive year  because I fell in love with vintage, which isn't too bad because most vintage bags don't break the bank. All of my bags were also purchased preloved and were incredible deals - I just did a quick calculation and I paid just slightly over USD$1000 for all of the above. It was also super fun because I've done so much research and learned A TON about authenticating due to buying preloved. Well, my boyfriend would say it's a complete waste of time because, well, what are we going to do with all that purse knowledge; but as I always say, he just doesn't get it! LOL

Just got a promotion at work, so am eyeing one last purchase for this year as a little reward for myself - a vintage Chanel Diana in cream (cream! Exciting and terrifying at the same time). But it will have to depend on the size of my bonus and whether I can bring myself to bite the bullet (or if someone beats me to the punch!)


----------



## snsaundersva

snsaundersva said:


> Ok confession time...
> 
> LV Speedy
> MK Hamilton East West Brown
> MK Marina in Gold
> MK Marina Denim
> MK Cindy in Black/Silver
> MK Rhea in Yellow/Gold
> LV Evora in DA
> Dooney & Bourke Gabriela
> LV Eva Clutch DE
> MK zippy coin purse
> Coach Clutch
> MK Large Selma Black/Red
> MK crossbody Selma
> 
> I think that's it.....may be 1 or 2 I forgot .....yeah I need help lol.



Add one more...just picked up this week, MK Hamilton E/W in Brown..need to burn my cc lol


----------



## dodowin

I usually only buy one item per year.  However, i went crazy this year!!  

Longchamp birdcage tote bag
Mulberry mini Alexia 
Balenciaga flat crossbody x 2 (1 for mom)
Campos Tote (local Made in USA shop)
Louis Vuitton mini pochette evasion
Soon to purchase LV 6 key holder

I should really stop looking...


----------



## Venessa84

PurseUOut said:


> Geez...reflection time. To my credit (lol) I was a payless/goodwill purse shopper before this year. Just starting my collection (hope to be done once and for all for my marriage's sake!!!)
> 
> LV Metis Hobo
> LV Pochette Metis
> LV Retiro NM Noir
> LV Lumineuse PM Noir
> LV Montaigne GM Empreinte Noir
> LV Speedy B30 Damier Ebene
> LV Totally MM Damier Ebene
> LV Eva clutch Damier Azur
> 
> Chanel Maxi Flap Caviar GHW
> Chanel Jumbo Flap Caviar SHW
> Chanel WOC Caviar GHW
> Chanel Chevron Grey Boy new medium
> Chanel Calfskin Dark Red Boy new medium



You did this in 1 year...that's impressive!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Wow what a collection. I am impressed and to have bought them this year alone


----------



## emmijohanna

I went crazy too this year![emoji16] I usually buy one or two per year.

Saint Laurent Sac de jour
Saint Laurent Monogramme clutch
Longchamp La pliage
Givenchy Antigona tote


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

PurseUOut said:


> Geez...reflection time. To my credit (lol) I was a payless/goodwill purse shopper before this year. Just starting my collection (hope to be done once and for all for my marriage's sake!!!)
> 
> LV Metis Hobo
> LV Pochette Metis
> LV Retiro NM Noir
> LV Lumineuse PM Noir
> LV Montaigne GM Empreinte Noir
> LV Speedy B30 Damier Ebene
> LV Totally MM Damier Ebene
> LV Eva clutch Damier Azur
> 
> Chanel Maxi Flap Caviar GHW
> Chanel Jumbo Flap Caviar SHW
> Chanel WOC Caviar GHW
> Chanel Chevron Grey Boy new medium
> Chanel Calfskin Dark Red Boy new medium


Great and classy choices, enjoy them all!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

This was my craziest handbag year so far...

- Prada Saffiano Lux Tote bn2274 in Cerise
- Prada Saffiano Lux Tote bn2274 in Marmo
- Gucci Soho Disco bag in black
- Gucci Soho Disco bag in red
- Medium Chloe Marcie in black
- Prada Saffiano small bag bt1019 in Peony Pink
- LV Speedy 25 Bandouliere in Damier Ebene
- Balenciaga City in black with regular hardware
- RM Mini MAC black with rose gold hardware
- Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in black grained leather
- LV Pochette Metis
- Furla Metropolis in Magnolia

When I bought my Chanel Jumbo (my HG bag) and WOC last year I thought I was done for a while. Boy was I wrong! Why oh why are handbags so addictive?? I still have two bags on my wishlist, the Celine Phantom and the YSL WOC (black hardware on black leather). Let's see if I can hold of until next year to purchase them...


----------



## TheMrsKwok

I bought one ~ 
Chanel medium/large lambskin gold hardware  no small leather goods purchased as well


----------



## Rani

BerlinArtGirl said:


> This was my craziest handbag year so far...
> 
> - Prada Saffiano Lux Tote bn2274 in Cerise
> - Prada Saffiano Lux Tote bn2274 in Marmo
> - Gucci Soho Disco bag in black
> - Gucci Soho Disco bag in red
> - Medium Chloe Marcie in black
> - Prada Saffiano small bag bt1019 in Peony Pink
> - LV Speedy 25 Bandouliere in Damier Ebene
> - Balenciaga City in black with regular hardware
> - RM Mini MAC black with rose gold hardware
> - Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in black grained leather
> - LV Pochette Metis
> - Furla Metropolis in Magnolia
> 
> When I bought my Chanel Jumbo (my HG bag) and WOC last year I thought I was done for a while. Boy was I wrong! Why oh why are handbags so addictive?? I still have two bags on my wishlist, the Celine Phantom and the YSL WOC (black hardware on black leather). Let's see if I can hold of until next year to purchase them...



I love your collection! You have so many of my favorites!


----------



## KerriKatherine

After a couple years of buying 1 or 2 bags a year, I've gone a bit mad this year&#8230; 

Chanel Old Medium Red Chevron Boy Bag
Chanel Beige Clair GST (SHW)
Chanel Pearly Beige Quilted Caviar WOC (SHW)
Celine Dark Green Large Trio
Gucci Dusty Rose Soho Disco Bag
Mansur Gavriel Black/Ballerina Mini Bucket Bag

I've lost track of the SLGs&#8230; I think I've bought just two: LV White Multicolor Zippy Coin Purse and LV Damier Azur MM Sunglass Case.


----------



## Sparkletastic

This was a VEEEEERY unusual year for me. As I've posted elsewhere on TPF, I overhauled my entire wardrobe selling off or donating 80+% of what was in my closet from shoes to scarves to coats. I'm beyond thrilled with my new wardrobe. 

I only ended up keeping 9 of my original bags of which I had 50-60. (I don't "count" formal / evening bags because they are necessary evils and I don't spend "real money" on them.)

To that end, here is the damage I did in handbag acquisition. I'm only listing bags I kept. There were others I bought and either returned or sold. 

 Badgley Mishka Jane Crossbody in white saffiano w/ GHW
 Celine Edge in python and black leather
 Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap in black patent leather w/SHW
 Chanel Medium Classic Flap in gray pearlized lambskin
 Chanel Small Ultimate Soft in black lambskin SHW
 Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in tangerine leather
 Dooney & Bourke Small Florentine Satchel in beige leather 
 Fossil Sydney Wristlet in gold leather 
 Gucci Soho Small Shoulder Bag in red leather
 Gucci Mini Soho Crossbody in black patent
 Gucci Soho Shoulder Bag in teal nubuck
 Jimmy Choo Biker Bag in silver metallic suede 
 Kate Spade Saturday Mini Satchel in electric blue leather 
 Miu Miu Malatasse Tote in silver lambskin
 Prada Dome Satchel in black calf leather 
 Prada Double Zip Tote in fuoco (red) saffiano
 Prada Jute Tote w/ metallic python trim
 Proenza Schouler Small Courier Bag in silver leather
 YSL Easy Bag in gray animal print pony hair

I have three more bags on my radar - a Chanel boy (still debating on color), a leopard print satchel and a burgundy leather satchel. But, I'm going to take a pause and enjoy what I have...and recover from shopping mania!

I love every one of these bags!  I've had fun researching, haunting TPB & TPF, hunting deals and finally taking my babies home.  And, I literally plan my outfits around the bag I want to wear! LOL! I know I picked well for me because I fall in love again with each bag every time I wear it. 

Going forward, I'm holding myself to 1-2 bags a year: one for spring / summer and one for fall / winter. I want to keep my collection at 30 bags or less so I wear all of them since I love them!!!! &#128522;


----------



## Cloudburst2000

I was a bit bad this year.  I have purchased the following bags and the last one on the list I should be receiving tomorrow.

1.  Balenciaga Classic Envelope Clutch in Mangue
2.  LV Pochette NM in Damier Azur
3.  Chloe Mini Marcie in Black
4.  Gucci Patent Leather Soho chain shoulder strap bag in Blush
5.  Rebecca Minkoff Fringe bag in Seashell
6.  Alexander Wang Rockie in Flame
7.  LV Alma BB in Griotte
8.  Philip Lim OMG clutch (I use as a makeup bag)
9.  Valentino Small Glamlock in dark green
10. Kate Spade Naomi in Bone
11. Michael Kors Collection Medium Gia Snakeskin/Calf Hair Bag in Bordeaux

I also purhased an LV Joey Wallet in Damier Azur, an LV 6 Key Holder in Damier Azur, and an LV Key Cles in Monogram.

I am also looking at the Fendi By The Way bag and the Fendi Petite 2Jours bag.  Also, need to replace my LV Eva.  I had it in Damier Ebene but the big gold plate on the front was turning me off.  Gave it to my sis and plan on repurchasing in Monogram which just has a tiny gold plaque.  Also, eyeing another Valentino rockstud bag, and possibly a Givenchy Mini Antigona and/or Nightingale.


----------



## theITbag

I've been really good for years but recently splurged on a two beautiful pre-owned Birkin 35 and Birkin 42 JPG.  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## paculina

Oh gosh I wish I hadn't decided to respond to this thread. Yikes! 

Longchamp Cage Aux Oiseaux in blue 
Linea Pelle Laurel Satchel in gray 
Botkier Trigger crossbody in cobalt 
No name summery flowery bag from TJ Maxx
Coach Polished Pebbled Leather Convertible Hippie in red
Coach studded street tote in black
Kate Spade coconut wristlet
Kate Spade pink wristlet
Coach purple wristlet
Michael Kors Lilly in black
Michael Kors Quilted Selma in black and white 
Coach Wild Beast crossbody and wristlet 
Coach Gramercy Satchel in Python 
Balenciaga Velo in black
Ralph Lauren watercolor tote 
Guess denim bag
Ted Baker London cherries bag and cosmetic case
Pedro Garcia Castoro tote in fox
LV Pallas BB 

I hope that's everything, who knows anymore?!


----------



## donutsprinkles

Henri Bendel W57th tote in grey
Coach Mini Skinny in rose gold metallic (it's a key pouch)
Gucci Swing Coin Purse in pale blue (it's a key pouch)
Coach turnlock tote in navy (arriving in a few days, hope I love it w/ my laptop in it)

You made me feel restrained lol


----------



## Bagaddictny212

2 Balenciaga cities -black and vert pinede 
Balenciaga mini twiggy in beige
2 Givenchy mini Antigonas in purple and sand

I hereby ban myself from further shopping


----------



## sooyeonie

Either I did really well or really bad... Depends on how you look at it I think ... Lol

Goyard St. Louis GM navy (replacing an older one)
Goyard Senat GM sky blue 
Channel fold over clutch black caviar shw 
Hermes Kelly 28 sellier Epsom bleu saphir
Hermes Birkin 35 Togo bleu de galice 
Hermes jige colvert 
Hermes Evelyne TPM bleu de saint cyr
Mansur Gavriel coated calf mini bucket bag rosa


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

sooyeonie said:


> Either I did really well or really bad... Depends on how you look at it I think ... Lol
> 
> Goyard St. Louis GM navy (replacing an older one)
> Goyard Senat GM sky blue
> Channel fold over clutch black caviar shw
> Hermes Kelly 28 sellier Epsom bleu saphir
> Hermes Birkin 35 Togo bleu de galice
> Hermes jige colvert
> Hermes Evelyne TPM bleu de saint cyr
> Mansur Gavriel coated calf mini bucket bag rosa



Hahaha! Love your comment! Enjoy your beautiful bags!!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Rani said:


> I love your collection! You have so many of my favorites!


Thanks so much! You can check out my entire collection here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...llection-chanel-lv-prada-mulberry-910120.html


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

This is probably my baddest year...

1. Celine medium phantom in taupe
2. LV alma bb in vernis indian rose
3. Gucci soho disco bag in red
4. a vintage Chanel shoulder bag with tassels in pink
5. a vintage Chanel jumbo in canvas
6. Chanel mini bifold wallet

And still eying a few items to buy before the end of the year. Arghhh somebody stop me!


----------



## Love4H

LV  Pouchette Metis -  a gift to myself for finishing successfully a big project. 
LV alma turquoise patent (and Sarah wallet to match) - bday present from my parents. 
Saint Laurent Tussle bag crocodile embossed - my boyfriend's present. 
Prada big suede bag - bday present from a coworker. 
Gucci bamboo bag I just couldn't resist the 70% sale. 
Gucci disco bag Again couldn't resist the 70% sale. 
Dior Lady Dior in beige patent - my boyfriend's present. 
Gucci leather shoulder bag. Actually 2 bags, one in baby blue and in black. I bought a black bag and my mom bought me the blue one.   
Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily in leopard. 

Ok I need to calm down. It looks crazy... :O


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> This is probably my baddest year...
> 
> 1. Celine medium phantom in taupe
> 2. LV alma bb in vernis indian rose
> 3. Gucci soho disco bag in red
> 4. a vintage Chanel shoulder bag with tassels in pink
> 5. a vintage Chanel jumbo in canvas
> 6. Chanel mini bifold wallet
> 
> And still eying a few items to buy before the end of the year. Arghhh somebody stop me!


Great purchases, enjoy them!!


----------



## melvel

Up to five now:

Bottega Veneta Campana (Small)
Tod's D-Bag Bauletto (Medium) 
Gucci Soho Disco crossbody
YSL Cabas Chyc (Medium)
Celine Edge (Medium)


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Great purchases, enjoy them!!




Thank you  been loving all of them lately!


----------



## handbagahholic

Love4H said:


> LV  Pouchette Metis -  a gift to myself for finishing successfully a big project.
> 
> LV alma turquoise patent (and Sarah wallet to match) - bday present from my parents.
> 
> Saint Laurent Tussle bag crocodile embossed - my boyfriend's present.
> 
> Prada big suede bag - bday present from a coworker.
> 
> Gucci bamboo bag I just couldn't resist the 70% sale.
> 
> Gucci disco bag Again couldn't resist the 70% sale.
> 
> Dior Lady Dior in beige patent - my boyfriend's present.
> 
> Gucci leather shoulder bag. Actually 2 bags, one in baby blue and in black. I bought a black bag and my mom bought me the blue one.
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily in leopard.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I need to calm down. It looks crazy... :O




Where on earth did you find the bamboo at such a discount ? [emoji177]


----------



## vannilicious

Ok I don't feel so bad after all! Lol!

1. Chanel Castle Rock Jumbo Black
2. Vintage Chanel Medium Double CC Lock Front n Back
3. Givenchy Pandora Wristlet Red ( discount !) 
4. Chanel XL jumbo Lambskin flap (just paid and awaiting!!!)

Am I a bad girl ? I am so glad the year is gonna end!


----------



## klynneann

melvel said:


> Up to five now:
> 
> Bottega Veneta Campana (Small)
> Tod's D-Bag Bauletto (Medium)
> Gucci Soho Disco crossbody
> YSL Cabas Chyc (Medium)
> Celine Edge (Medium)



This list really speaks to me!  Seems so well-rounded and "just" 5 bags - like a capsule collection. Nice job on your part!  Would love to see a pic of the Celine...


----------



## Love4H

handbagahholic said:


> Where on earth did you find the bamboo at such a discount ? [emoji177]



At the Gucci summer sale! I took the last small one but they had plenty of the shoppers.


----------



## purseonal obsession

I think I'm becoming a hoarder.

1. Coach regular size prairie satchel in red
2. Longchamp small neo in orange
3. Givenchy small pandora pepe leather in charcoal
4. Givenchy medium pandora pepe leather in black
5. Balenciaga city RH in anthracite (preloved)
6. Balenciaga town giant12 SH in praline (preloved)
7. Givenchy mini antigona goatskin in black (preloved)
8. Rebecca Minkoff mini mac SH in cerulean
9. Givenchy mini pandora goatskin in oxblood
Purchased a few SLGs as well...

Making this list overwhelmed me! I think I'm going to have to spend my entire 2016 in the ban island for now.


----------



## apl.79

I am proud to say that I haven't bought a bag since July 2014.  However, my husband did surprise me with a Reed Krakoff boxer tote that I saw at a local consignment shop.  However, I am getting antsy for a new LV...  Must. Be. Strong.


----------



## euniqueD

Awww I should be off to ban island this year but every time I acquire one my list becomes longer! 

This year I have purchased:
1. LV pochette Metis
2. Chanel perfect edge flap (size small)
3. Chanel vintage small flap in lambskin with GHW 
4. Chanel lambskin boy WOC with RHW

As well as some SLGs.  Am fairly sure I'll also end up pulling the trigger on a Chanel mini flap this year also.

Next year I've got in my sights a Chanel small boy and a reissue 225 or 226, as well as a small flap in caviar leather if I happen across one! 
Ive caught the Chanel bug!! [emoji33]


----------



## jeya13

For me it's been about a dozen various.. Hobo, Longchamp, LV, Coach, Rebecca Minkoff & Dooney and Bourke. Trying to scale back on the bag buying.. Never seems to happen though


----------



## FunBagz

FunBagz said:


> 1 LV
> 1 Valentino
> 1 Stella McCartney
> 2 Balenciaga (although one was a gift)
> 5 Chanel
> 
> and I keep telling myself I am done for the year...



Updating my list (because apparently I wasn't done for the year):
1 LV (LV GO-14 Malletage Contraste PM)
1 Valentino (Rockstud Tote in Medium)
1 Stella McCartney (Falabella Mini Tote)
2 Balenciaga (Velo and Town/one was a gift)
7 Chanel (1 Jumbo CF, 2 M/L CF, 1 Mini CF, 1 Seasonal Tote, 1 Boy WOC, 1 Old Med. Boy)

And now I am really done for the year!


----------



## Arlene619

Jan- LV Neverfull Pivoine
Apr- LV Delightful Azur
June- Chanel Boy Grey Lambskin 
Sep- LV Pochette Metis
Nov- Chanel Classic Flap mini blk lamb ghw
Currently- Banned for a year or so...


----------



## Adaniels729

All this fall (yikes!)

LV Metis hobo
Balenciaga Town - red 
Lonchamp Honore 404 
Clare V clutch 
Tory Burch Perry tote 

And like 6 different Chloe bags ... I'm in search of the right one/color for me.  Still searching.... 

Hoping to add a great black bag before the end of the year then I'm saving for a Chanel for the next, well, forever probably


----------



## Nanciii

3 Chanel's....
GST, jumbo, m/l


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Nanciii said:


> 3 Chanel's....
> GST, jumbo, m/l


Nice!!


----------



## Daaanielle

4 bags so far:
- MK Hamilton
- MK Selma medium messenger
- MK Ava
- Longchamp Le Pliage


----------



## helenhandbag

Oh no...
2 Chanel boys (but got rid of 1 as it didn't suit me at all)
1 Chanel jumbo
1 Chanel mini
1 Chanel WOC
1 Longchamp pliage miaou
1 Mulberry Bayswater (but sold to fund the Chanel bags...)
1 Dior Panarea
2 slg

Must say I did clear most of my other designer bags, usually I can only afford 1-2 bags a year.


----------



## mary79

This year I have been very good! 

I only bought:

1) A MBMJ blue crossbody (to replace a very similar MBMJ bag I carried all summer so now looks dirty and needs to retire... both have Nubuck on the front). Got this at about 50% off so didn't spend much, and it's a like for like replacement.

2) A small Stella falabella tote which I fell in love with when I saw it in a shop a few months ago. Again, over 50% off in an online sale  This is my Xmas present ot myself.

This year I also moved on 11 bags, so my collection is smaller and better.


----------



## voyageurs47

In Oct, I recently got the Louis Vuitton Neverfull in Damier Ebene.  Today, I received the LV Ellipse PM from an online consignment shop.  I plan on buying one more before the end of the year **hopefully.**

I am loving my Ellipse.  I cannot wait to get home and admire it.  I couldn't help myself and I had to open the box at work. LOL


----------



## Francis T

Speedy b mono25, speedy b ebene 25, Chanel Woc.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

In total about/around 10, sold a couple, traded a couple... now my collection is down to 7


----------



## lovingmybags

About 10...hoping not to buy any more until spring!  

Bottega Veneta Aquilone in navy
Coach whiplash Edie in Surplus 
Coach Nomad in racing green
Coach Nomad in true red
Coach Nomad exotic embossed leather in stone
Coach saddle bag 35 in saddle/carmine
Coach Swagger 37 in chalk colorblock 
Coach Swagger 37 in navy embossed croc
Mcqueen large blue padlock tote
Prada soft calf tote


----------



## ladyfarquaad

11! It's been a good bag year...

1. Chanel mini stingray boy
2. Givenchy small antigona
3. Prada double bag
4. Fendi mini peekaboo
5. Chanel whipstitched single flap (jumbo sized)
6. Chanel mini surpique chevron
7. Bottega convertible bag
8. Bottega stretch satin knot
9. Chanel reissue (225)
10. Chanel tweed reissue (225)
11. Issey Miyake bao bao tote


----------



## COPENHAGEN

3.

Proenza Shcouler PS1 Large WOC
Louis Vuitton Nano Noe
Balenciaga City

The last two were gifts though [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## neleelicious

Sinful year for me:

1. Louis Vuitton Neverfull 
2. Chanel boy medium 
3. Chloe drew 
4. Chanel CC eyelet flap bag
5. Louis Vuitton petite noe


----------



## Brendutch

In the last five months:

1. LV Toiletries Pouch 26
2. LV Speedy B. 30 Monogram 
3. LV Speedy B. 25 DE
4. LV Metis Hobo
5. LV Evasion charm

In my defense, LV is discontinuing the Metis Hobo and the charm is a limited edition....


----------



## orchidsuns

Chanel boy WOC
Proenza Schouler mini PS11
Rebecca Minkoff Mac


----------



## skimilk

Chanel bicurvy flap (the one in my avatar)
Chanel python mini flap
Balenciaga City Gris Fossile
Chloé python/calfskin Drew
Givenchy studded Small Antigona
Longchamps Le Pliage (for travel)
Balmain for H&M beaded clutch
Boba Fett purse (and matching wallet- my bf loves Boba Fett so I got these at Comic Con... to wear to Star Wars opening for him )

It's been a pretty good year for me, and it's not over yet


----------



## Eunoia

1. Balenciaga City in black
2. A.P.C Halfmoon Bag in Black
3. Stella McCartney Falabella 3 Chain


----------



## Daziedazie1

Iv been quite good this year just getting a Michael kors jet set tote for Christmas so been pretty good lol x


----------



## QuelleFromage

This year was an edited year:

Two Hermès Kellys (gold and natural leather, plus a black one on order), an Hermès Garden Party (blue), and a vintage Delvaux Illusion bag (black).  One of the Kellys is already being edited out to make room for a darker-colored one. 

The more I edit, the happier I am!


----------



## Pursejoy9

Stella mccartney large falabella tote
Stella mccartney falabella wallet
Prada lux calf tote
Tom Ford messenger bag in black leather


----------



## mintmatcha

lol i feel so much better compared to the posts above 

Got the following this year:
Celine mini belt bag in black
Celine bicolor clutch
Saint Laurent clutch in wine-red
3.1 Philip Lim 31 Hour Backpack in black
Thom Browne hand-held pouch (which I use as a coin purse)
The Leather Satchel Company black patent leather music case 
Michael Kors light blue clutch (this is a bday gift from a friend)

Struggling to either get another Celine trio or a Loewe pouch before this year ends...


----------



## All Smiles

Ive been really good this year with bags, shoes, different story.

1. Large Lady Dior in the silks collection
2. Tri colour Diorissimo
3. Medium Lady dior bi color calf with xl stitching
4. Dior clutch

I think that'll be it for a while.


----------



## beachkaka

Chanel old medium le boy
Longchamp medium nylon bag(don't know what to call)
Alexander McQ small padlock tote
Chanel small pouch
Chloe 6 keys holder
Marc by Marc Jacobs nylon small backpack 
Rebecca Minkoff small square bag( forgot the name)
Rebecca Minkoff large square bag
Few clutches from Oroton(Australian brand)
Soon another Chanel mini flap, fingers cross I can get the colour I want before new year.


----------



## hikkichan

Latest update:

Celine Mini Luggage
Mansur Gavriel Mini Backpack
Saint Laurent Classic Nano Sac De Jour


----------



## SHHMOM

This calendar year I only purchase three which is progress for me... Chanel reissue, Stella McCartney small tote, and Stella McCartney cross body/ clutch.


----------



## gswpurse

i bought 3 bags in 2015...balenciaga gsh gris fossile city, mulberry brown effie satchel, and ps11 mini classic in ultramarine blue


----------



## SpicyTuna13

6 bags this year.....1 Chanel small flap, 1 Chanel m/l flap, and 4 Chanel jumbo flaps....

Hope to have my dream collection finished by 2016 or 2017


----------



## vivelebag

This year I was pretty restrained! 

Hermes leather Garden Party
Chanel reissue 225 (pre loved) 
Chanel seasonal chevron flap

Next year I am going to save up my bag budget for my Grail, a Kelly.


----------



## sylvanna

Just started collecting premier designer items this year. I think I have quite a good collection so far considering.

May: LV Emilie wallet
July: Gucci swing mini in black
August: LV Speedy B 30 DE
December: Prada Saffiano Lux tote in black

Also bought a Gucci watch and Burberry cashmere scarf

Next on my wish list is a Chanel woc  I really need to slow down the spending next year since I'm still a university student lol


----------



## Dreaming Big

H bamboo Evelyne tpm
H etain Halzan
H rouge casaque Evelyne tpm
H etoupe Herbag zip
H gold mini Halzan
3.1 Phillip Lim navy large Soleil (highly recommend this under the radar bag)


----------



## HotRedBag

Wow some of you bought a lot of bags! Jealous!


----------



## handbagahholic

Far.to.many


----------



## voyageurs47

I started very late in the year (November to be exact) and I have bought the following:

Fashionphile:  Louis Vuitton Favorite PM and Gucci Black and Pink Clutch

Yoogi's Closet:  Louis Vuitton Ellipse PM and Speedy 30

My local LV store:  Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM

Consigned Designs:  Gucci Horsebit Chain Clutch in leather. I LOVE LOVE LOVE this clutch. 

I also just discovered Consigned Designs and service was great.


----------



## bonjourErin

I only buy one bag a year... But the bag I bought last year, I sold and repurchased another one just this month in a diff size so technically that doesn't count?! Which means I can still buy another bag for 2015 [emoji41]

Anyways.. I got the Chanel boy bag!


----------



## handbagahholic

Chanel gst beige ghw
Chanel jumbo 
Chanel boy woc
Mulberry cara
Mulberry fudge Bayswater
Mulberry cookie sbs 
Mulberry Alexa
Mulberry willow
Chloe 
LV pochette Metis
LV keep all 55
LV NF de 
LV rose ballerine cles
LV retiro
LV w 
LV luggage tags and strap
Chanel purse 

[emoji85]


----------



## new_to_lv

I thought I was crazy who bought so many bags this year, but I see I am not alone [emoji12]

*Chanel classic flap, black w silver in lambskin
*Chanel WOC Reissue black glazed calfskin
*Bottega Veneta cervo alabastre
*Bottega Veneta cervo scarlet
*Bottga Veneta Large Veneta Watteau
*LV Speedy b30 monogram
*LV speedy b25 empreinte infini
*LV Neverfull mm EPI Fuschia
*LV noe monogram
*LV vintage Keepall 50 w strap
*LV noe epi black
*Balenciaga Town Rose azalea
*Balenciaga Town Gris Poivre
*Balenciaga Velo ultraviolet
*Balenciaga city black
*Proenza Schouler PS1 pouch black
*Longchamp Noe Le Pliege pink
*Rebecca Minkoff Love midnight

Craaaaazy!! [emoji51][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
But I also sold around 10 bags this year to finanze this crazyness [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]


----------



## Tartlet

I try to limit myself to 3 or less per year.  I was not very good at maintaining that goal this year.  I justify it in my mind that only one was a premium designer, two were virtual no-name bags that I picked up on vacation from a local shop, one was to replace an old workhorse that needed to be put to pasture and the other one was just to beautiful to resist.  


In order: 


1. Sophie Hulme  - Albion Square tote in bright cherry red (too beautiful to resist)


2. Longchamp - Le Pliage Neo Large Tote black on black (to replace my worn out one that I use for travel)


3. Uashmama - Shoulder Tote Weave in Cognac (picked it up in a local shop while on vacation - it was an impulse purchase and I'm in love with it)


4. Uashmama - Shoulder Tote in metallic silver (see above)


5. Gucci Large Lady Lock with Bamboo top handle in black python.  This was a bit of an impulse buy, and also something I had been lusting after for years.  The current sale prices sealed the deal and I bought it last night.  There is some purchase guilt, but I think it will pass.


----------



## missie1

Chanel reissue 227 turquoise 
Chanel jumbo flap pink lambskin
Chanel jumbo flap fuchsia red
Valentino glam lock yellow
Valentino lock bag oxblood
Valentino lock bag calf hair
Paula cadematori 

Yikes I didn't realize how many till I listed here.....I'm on ban island


----------



## missarewa

Just 2 (I think)


1. A bicolor Celine Edge
2. Tory Burch Runway East West tote (sold it)


----------



## wadaiko

Oh this year a lot! Oh my... 8 pieces..
Though I used to buy some premier designer bags preloved. And contemporary brand new. This year I started to purchase the premier designer items brand new. Though I made some vintage purchases.
Preloved:
Mulberry Bayswater and Tillie
Coach Willis
Tory Burch Amanda mini crossbody

New:
Mulberry mini Alexa
Mulberry regular Alexa
Mulberry medium Lily
And
Salvatore Ferragamo miss Vara clutch wallet (my hg of woc, though you know.. Chanel..&#128157

I used to buy just one or two bags a year..
I still got some bags that are brand new in their dust bags.

I am on bag ban and the christmas sale is yet to start here... &#128561;
I must sell bags and other stuff and save up. I want a Chanel Woc and a Neverfull &#128525;


----------



## chubbyshopper

Sold 12 bags but replaced with these new babies&#128522;
*Chanel boybag old medium in chevron Taupe
*Chanel Reissue 226 in black with gold h/w
*LV Montaigne in black
*LV Marly bb in red epi
*LV mon mono neverfull med
*Celine mini Trapeze in tri colour 
*Hermes Kelly28 in Etoupe 
*Hermes Jypsiere 31 in Black

Looking to pull the trigger on either a Chanel WOC or Mini or a Hermes Evelyn for Xmas


----------



## Kiti

Only 2 I guess? I was sure that I bought the Phantom this year but yeeez, I checked from my photos and I bought it in 2014!  :blossom:

1. Saint Laurent Sac De Jour in Baby size and black
2. Saint Laurent Sac De Jour in Small size and burgundy


----------



## Waffle65

Alexander Wang Rocco in grey

Pre-loved Hermes Herbag PM in black & beige

Pre-loved vintage Gucci in beige, although I dyed it black

My bag collection is pretty big right now, so I'm being a lot pickier about what bags I love enough to purchase. Plus all the money I saved on bags I spent on shoes!


----------



## zwuncki

- LV Alma BB
- LV Bastille PM
- Alexander McQueen Mini Heroine
- Givenchy Pandora Mini
- Christian Louboutin Passage Mini
- Tom Ford Alix 
- Tom Ford Sedgwick Mini
- Tom Ford Jennifer Mini (still deciding on weather to keep it for 40% off or wait for the Medium to be on sale)

I guess I love Mini bags


----------



## noraramly

Fendi medium 2jours in yellow

Tod's large d-bag bauletto in white/off-white

Saint laurent large moujik in royal blue

Bottega's stretch silk knot in prusse blue


----------



## Purseonafied

We have been doing quite a lot of updating with our house this past year, and will be doing landscaping next year so I've only bought 2 handbags this year.  I echo waffle65's statement in that my collection is rather large and so I'm being highly selective anymore. 
Anyway, the two I bought this year were:  
Valextra Carla Satchel in Oyster/Taupe. (I'm kicking myself for purchasing only one.  They are no longer available   I love it so much, I wish I had bought every color option!) Yes, I'm an unabashed Valextra lover.  Pity they do not have a sub-forum.
Ralph Lauren Soft Ricky in RL Gold.  (I LOVE Mr. Lauren, and upon hearing of his upcoming retirement, I just had to purchase one of his iconic bags.)  That's how I justified the purchase to my husband anyways...
I also bought several small leather accessories (do those count?) such as wallets and key holders and that darned Valextra cat charm that I couldn't get out of my head


----------



## Julie Ann

I bought way to many! LOL! I'm a late Dooney lover. I started becoming obsessed in October, and went hard after that. The year 2016, won't be so crazy. I bought 2 zip zips, 1 bitsy, 1 Willa, 1 florentine Kingston, 1 large nylon, 1 mini Kendall, and I have a florentine Buckley coming. I'm done until this time next year )


----------



## Purseonafied

Julie Ann said:


> I bought way to many! LOL! I'm a late Dooney lover. I started becoming obsessed in October, and went hard after that. The year 2016, won't be so crazy. I bought 2 zip zips, 1 bitsy, 1 Willa, 1 florentine Kingston, 1 large nylon, 1 mini Kendall, and I have a florentine Buckley coming. I'm done until this time next year )


Julie Ann, what a fantastic year you've had!  Watch out for those obsessions!


----------



## Jaime

This year I bought:

Alexander Wang soft pelican sling bag
Mansur Gavriel Large bucket bag camello azzurro 
Mansur Gavriel Large bucket bag sand
Mansur Gavriel Mini bucket bag rosa
Mansur Gavriel Mini bucket bag black royal
Mansur Gavriel Mini bucket bag brandy avion 
Mansur Gavriel Mini Mini bucket bag black ballerina 
Stella McCartney Falabella 
Tods note tote


Could have been worse, I returned 6 others I had bought but still way too many... Trying to sell a couple of them now! Next year I'm aiming to buy none!!!!!


----------



## chessmont

At least 10 but only a couple designer.


----------



## slsk

LV DE Speedy B (in Paris)

Bal black Hip

Bal brown men's courier

I'm pretty close to being bag content.


----------



## myluvofbags

My most recent new &#128156;'s picked up.
Today my DH took me shopping and surprised me with a LV Siena PM in DE.
I've been wanting this bag for months!
Two blue bags, a MbMJ Luna bucket bag (my first Mbmj), a Kate Spade satchel, Kate Spade Lanie Street Luxe in raisin, MMK Riley, MMK Selma colorblock, Coach Christie in Lilac, MMK Lila shoulder bag.
Thanks for letting me share.  Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## shoegirl1221

I finally finished my residency in July so my bag collection expanded quite a bit this year. Not too many, but enough that my boyfriend was wondering what was going on with all the boxes 

1) Chanel WOC half moon in caviar gunmetal grey
2) MbMJ Classic q hillier in black with gold hardware
3) Pre loved LV Galliera PM in monogram
4) Prada Double Zip Saffiano Large in Caramel
5) Gucci Soho Chain tote in black patent leather medium
6) Awaiting my final purchase of the year- LV Black paillettes speedy from fashionphile listed as new without tags (so we will see)


----------



## DDRbaglove

This year:
Celine Trio in burgundy 
Celine Mini belt in coral
Gucci daily - large in cream 
Chanel-Brown suede quilted camera bag with tassel (vintage/preloved)

Really want a Chanel black caviar medium so trying not to purchase anything else until I have that but have my eye on the YSL tassel bag and Chloe Faye. I kinda want another treo I green too. &#128556; Oh yeah forgot to mention I've been stalking the LV Metis pochette and oh yeah - an LV neverfull bag in Damier and a goyard tote in black.


----------



## Ludmilla

In 2015 I behaved quite well. In February I bought a Longchamp Balzane (burgundy colour) with gifted money in the sale. In October I bought a pre-loved Mulberry Alexa (oak colour) [emoji173]&#65039;. I hope I will be as good next year. [emoji1]


----------



## paculina

paculina said:


> Oh gosh I wish I hadn't decided to respond to this thread. Yikes!
> 
> Longchamp Cage Aux Oiseaux in blue
> Linea Pelle Laurel Satchel in gray
> Botkier Trigger crossbody in cobalt
> No name summery flowery bag from TJ Maxx
> Coach Polished Pebbled Leather Convertible Hippie in red
> Coach studded street tote in black
> Kate Spade coconut wristlet
> Kate Spade pink wristlet
> Coach purple wristlet
> Michael Kors Lilly in black
> Michael Kors Quilted Selma in black and white
> Coach Wild Beast crossbody and wristlet
> Coach Gramercy Satchel in Python
> Balenciaga Velo in black
> Ralph Lauren watercolor tote
> Guess denim bag
> Ted Baker London cherries bag and cosmetic case
> Pedro Garcia Castoro tote in fox
> LV Pallas BB
> 
> I hope that's everything, who knows anymore?!



I've added a Mulberry Bayswater and an LV Epi Pochette since I made this list.


----------



## vintagefinds

I'm ending the year with just a Longchamp Le Pilage, a Longchamp cosmetics bag, and a LV Pochette in DE.

I would have liked to purchase more, but I was just uninspired by what most brands have been offering lately. Bucket bags? No.


----------



## Strawberree

Gucci in Orange embossed leather 
Valentino hobo in cream
Coccinelle chain tote bag in black
Micheal Kors Selma large in black
Dkny leather in black
Reiss tote in army green
Fossil leopard skin in black
LV st jacques epi leather in black 
May get more before the new year...


----------



## k5ml3k

KerriKatherine said:


> After a couple years of buying 1 or 2 bags a year, I've gone a bit mad this year
> 
> Chanel Old Medium Red Chevron Boy Bag
> Chanel Beige Clair GST (SHW)
> Chanel Pearly Beige Quilted Caviar WOC (SHW)
> Celine Dark Green Large Trio
> Gucci Dusty Rose Soho Disco Bag
> Mansur Gavriel Black/Ballerina Mini Bucket Bag
> 
> I've lost track of the SLGs I think I've bought just two: LV White Multicolor Zippy Coin Purse and LV Damier Azur MM Sunglass Case.




I know this is a slightly older post but how is your DA sunglasses case holding up? Thank you!


----------



## grietje

Holy cow, I bought 11 bags in 2015.  I rehomed 7 bags so I'm plus 4 for the year. 

My resolution for 2016 should be to only buy/rehome 4 bags. Note the should, not sure if I want to commit to that...


----------



## Hkim

Hi everyone! I'm new here and I wanted your opinion . I have enough to buy one more bag before the year ends and I found a good deal for the bags below. I can't seem to choose between the two- YSL Monogram Satchel and Fendi 3Jour. I know they are different, but both are satchels with shoulder straps. I almost always buy black bag with gold hardware. With that being said, the Fendi's color wouldn't be my first choice, but the blue is a nice color and even though the hardware has some silver, it also has a dark warm grayish color making it more neutral.

YSL bag is a earthy neutral gray color with gold hardware. I'm a little confused why this bag doesn't seem as popular? I can't seem to find much reviews on this. What do you guys think? I do like the Sac De Jour better, but my friend already has that so I wanted something else.

If you guys can help me out, that would be great! I've been going back and forth with this and it's starting to drive me crazy . My first bag choice though is the Celine belt bag which I'll be saving up for next year.

Oh and to answer this thread.. bags I bought this year:

Saint Laurent Monogram Medium Grained Matelasse Leather Chain Wallet
Vintage Chanel shoulder purse

Thanks everyone and happy new years eve (almost)!

YSL.jpg
FENDI.jpg


----------



## DeepConvNet

Pink Coach card holder

LV mini pochette


----------



## rea11yb0red

I usually limit myself to two bags a year but... 

1. Marc Jacobs Crossbody
2. Manuel Gavriel Bucket Bag
3. Pre loved Chanel Cosmos
4. Céline Cabas 

And for SLGs an LV wallet but it was a gift.


----------



## jax818

I usually buy a premier bag every two years but I discovered TPF this year. Nuff said. 
1. Preloved Celine trapeze
2. Proenza Schuler PS1 fringe pouch
3. Chanel chevron grey boy (1st Chanel)
4. Preloved Chanel m/l black patent classic flap
5. Givenchy small black antigona
6. Mansur gavriel camello bucket
7. Chanel classic black caviar woc ghw

Slgs include an LV evasion mini pochette, LV vernis cles, and a red Chanel coin purse.  I'm soooo on ban island but I'm still stalking the forum planning next year's purchases! Have a great and safe new year you bunch of enablers!  Lol. Love you guys!


----------



## ghennessy

ive been collecting kates, coaches, and torys since i was in 4th grade and i finally got my parents to break down and buy me a louis! favorite mm in damier ebene, it's my baby!


----------



## DizzyFairy

I have been extremely well behave in 2015 - did not buy any because I bought a house...


----------



## Bambieee

3 &#129303;


----------



## DDRbaglove

Hkim said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and I wanted your opinion . I have enough to buy one more bag before the year ends and I found a good deal for the bags below. I can't seem to choose between the two- YSL Monogram Satchel and Fendi 3Jour. I know they are different, but both are satchels with shoulder straps. I almost always buy black bag with gold hardware. With that being said, the Fendi's color wouldn't be my first choice, but the blue is a nice color and even though the hardware has some silver, it also has a dark warm grayish color making it more neutral.
> 
> YSL bag is a earthy neutral gray color with gold hardware. I'm a little confused why this bag doesn't seem as popular? I can't seem to find much reviews on this. What do you guys think? I do like the Sac De Jour better, but my friend already has that so I wanted something else.
> 
> If you guys can help me out, that would be great! I've been going back and forth with this and it's starting to drive me crazy . My first bag choice though is the Celine belt bag which I'll be saving up for next year.
> 
> Oh and to answer this thread.. bags I bought this year:
> 
> Saint Laurent Monogram Medium Grained Matelasse Leather Chain Wallet
> Vintage Chanel shoulder purse
> 
> Thanks everyone and happy new years eve (almost)!
> 
> YSL.jpg
> FENDI.jpg


 I'm thinking YSL but tojours if you need a more work friendly bag if it's larger.


----------



## dashsilver

In this year 2 already in 10 days.
1. Chanel boy 16c old medium
2. Saint laurent university medium
This does not include wallets right? Lol


----------



## Andy1612

Last year was insane, both me and my DF graduaded from university and bought our first apartment in january last year. After that we didn't have anything to save for anymore, nuff said, with an increase in income (compared to when we both were students) I went all crazy. Bought about 10 designer bags.
1. Neverfull 2. Alma epi 3. Sac excursion 4. Saumur 5. Wang diego bucket 6. LV pochette 7. LV Monceau epi 8. LV clutch taiga 9. Chanel jumbo 10. Chanel woc 11. Noe  12. Fendi clutch 
And a couple of slgs. This year I need to budget. I have only bought 1 chanel and 1 LV slg this far and I have made of promise of selling a couple of bags before buying a new one


----------



## beachkaka

First month of 2016 is almost gone, I have purchase three:
1. Chanel mini flap
2. Rebecca Minkoff mini MAC
3. Furla mini candy bag

I need to spend my money more wisely and save those dollars on my next purchase.


----------



## kajsabet

This first month was kind of crazy for me, I really need to hold back the rest of the months. These are my purchases:

1) Mulberry Bayswater Buckle Small
2) Alexander McQueen De Manta Clutch Small
3) Givenchy Pandora Medium
4) Balenciaga City RH (pre-loved)


----------



## beachkaka

kajsabet said:


> This first month was kind of crazy for me, I really need to hold back the rest of the months. These are my purchases:
> 
> 1) Mulberry Bayswater Buckle Small
> 2) Alexander McQueen De Manta Clutch Small
> 3) Givenchy Pandora Medium
> 4) Balenciaga City RH (pre-loved)




Congrats!you have both #3,4 as my 2016 bag wish list! I am debating between Pandora and city, please share more of the first impression or wear and tear of these two bags if you don't mind. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kajsabet

beachkaka said:


> Congrats!you have both #3,4 as my 2016 bag wish list! I am debating between Pandora and city, please share more of the first impression or wear and tear of these two bags if you don't mind. Thanks in advance.



I have only owned #3 and #4 for a week now  And haven't yet used #4 since it needs some caring before I use it (leather was very dry). 

But from my research I have heard that the Pandora is very durable - it was one of the reasons I bought it. BUT the corners could be a little worn. I may use a special leather product for the corners if I notice some wear.

The City needs to be moisturized - other than that I think it wears very nice. The classic Balenciagas are made to look better when they are a bit worn. But once again the corners are a weak spot (can really see that on my bag) and the handles seems to be a common problem if you carry it top handle (there are some decoration stitching that falls apart after some use and the handles normally get a bit darkened).


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

2015: fendi selleria peekaboo
2016: LV totally mm. We just had a baby and I needed something bigger to tote around all his things.


----------



## emorylight

2015: LV Fuchsia Epi Alma MM, LV Fuchsia Epi Neverfull MM, LV Pivoine Epi Alma PM, LV Pivoine Marly MM, LV Grenade Epi Alma PM, LV Grenade Epi Neverfull MM, LV Grenade Epi Cluny MM, LV Ramages Neverfull MM, LV Rose Nacre Epi Alma PM, Delvaux Rose Indien Brillant GM (+ handbag charm)

Plus five Brahmin handbags and seven Pratesi bags I bought when visiting Pratesi boutique in Italy.   Nothing in 2016 yet, hope to change that soon.


----------



## voyageurs47

This year (January - February, 2016) I have bought the following:

LV Felicie in Monogram Print (from Louis Vuitton store)
LV Eva in Damier Print (from Yoogi's closet for my daughter's birthday which is today and she has no idea she is getting her very own first Louis Vuitton)
LV Cles (key pouch) in Monogram print.

I seriously need to quit...


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

It has only been a week, but I am already 4 bags in, 2 leather Longchamps, 1 Louis Vuitton and 1 Olympia Le Tan (my first!).


----------



## kajsabet

New month so I continue my list...:
5) Balenciaga Giant Hip (pre-loved but in new condition).


----------



## shoegirl1221

1st bag of 2016- LV Kusama NF in white
The second is on the way, a black GST with gold hardware

I justified the GST because I returned the paillette speedy- just wasn't going to get much use out of it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I was bag crazy in 2015 with 19 new bags. &#128563;&#128561; So this year I am trying to buy at most 2 and sell at least 5. 

So far, just one in and one out. 

In:  Chanel Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Flap 
Out: Gucci Mini Disco in Black Patent


----------



## kajsabet

Sparkletastic said:


> I was bag crazy in 2015 with 19 new bags. [emoji15][emoji33] So this year I am trying to buy at most 2 and sell at least 5.
> 
> 
> 
> So far, just one in and one out.
> 
> 
> 
> In:  Chanel Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Flap
> 
> Out: Gucci Mini Disco in Black Patent




19?! Wow, that is actually both impressing and a little bit frightening


----------



## Sparkletastic

kajsabet said:


> 19?! Wow, that is actually both impressing and a little bit frightening



Completely frightening, bizarre & cringe worthy. The only mitigating factor is I completely turned over my bag collection last year and sold 12+ bags. 

But, 19 is still a really, really, really ridiculous number.


----------



## bagsncakes

For 2016: I have bought 9 bags already [emoji31] and have sold three. I am on a strict ban and don't plan to buy any more, but want to sell a few more.


----------



## kajsabet

bagsncakes said:


> For 2016: I have bought 9 bags already [emoji31] and have sold three. I am on a strict ban and don't plan to buy any more, but want to sell a few more.




Well, I have only bought 5 this year  (all in January)


----------



## 7to5glamour

Ladies, here are some photos of the new Pallas clutch compared with the Pallas BB and pochette felicie
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. For more photos check out my Instagram page @7to5Glamour


----------



## Kmora

I have bought 8 this year. Really have to slow down a bit


----------



## dangerouscurves

2015, two so far but the first one, which is Fendi 2jours is the replacement of my YSL SDJ from last year, so I'm not sure if that counts. The second bag is MCM Milla.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Brand new? 3 (Lauren by RL, Botkier and Fossil) but vintage speaking is just 3 (Dooney&Bourke and Coach (but sold that)). I've been selling a lot of my bags on Poshmark so the total number has gone down dramatically but I'm stopping on buying new bags for a good while, ha.


----------



## Kendie26

I have been very disciplined so far (hoping that lasts!) & have only bought 1 bag ~ a Celine Micro Luggage. I also bought a Chanel small card case/coin purse. I've been downsizing a lot of my bags this past year.


----------



## Kmora

Kendie26 said:


> I have been very disciplined so far (hoping that lasts!) & have only bought 1 bag ~ a Celine Micro Luggage. I also bought a Chanel small card case/coin purse. I've been downsizing a lot of my bags this past year.




Haha, and I am heavily upsizing!  haven't had the economy before, but now we live in an apartment where we can live with three kids (if we would want that, we have one now) and have now major investments in the future. So I feel quite safe to spend money on bags this year and then slow down the pace. Am very careful not to buy wrong bags so I do a lot of research before my purchases - which is a part of everything I think


----------



## vink

So far, 3. I hope there's no more for this year.


----------



## soramillay

3 here too and I have been exiled to Ban Island!


----------



## Pimpernel

None yet, but the new Mulberry Bayswater in Fiery Strip bright red with gold hardware and red suede lining is tempting me so hard, I shall probably get her after Lent.


----------



## remainsilly

Pimpernel said:


> None yet, but the new Mulberry Bayswater in Fiery Strip bright red with gold hardware and red suede lining is tempting me so hard, I shall probably get her after Lent.



This one?
http://www.mulberry.com/eu/shop/bayswater/bayswater-fiery-spritz-small-classic-grain
Sorry--believe lining is microfiber(details column), not suede.


----------



## Amazona

2, and not planning on any more purchases this year unless I sell something to justify. 
I finally found a Lumi Supermarket in the XXL size and Wine color, and after making a profitable sale I also got me a Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB Side Zip Tote. Now I have a great, really pretty weekend/travel bag and a small, structured top handle bag. 
Also splurged on a Longchamp Le Foulonne Coin Purse (mini wallet, really and it carries more than 12 cards + cash).


----------



## Pimpernel

remainsilly said:


> This one?
> http://www.mulberry.com/eu/shop/bayswater/bayswater-fiery-spritz-small-classic-grain
> Sorry--believe lining is microfiber(details column), not suede.



Aye, that's the one, thank you! ...dangummit, that's a shame then... I was keen on a red Bays for S/S!


----------



## JennieC917

So far this year I have bought some more obscure bags:

1) Jemma work bag in black and vanilla 
http://www.jemmabag.com/product/emma-black-and-vanilla/

2) Rider crossbody bag in Hunter green
http://frankcleggleatherworks.com/rider-shoulder-bag.html

The second hasn't arrived yet but I am so excited. I discovered Frank Clegg Leatherworks in this forum!


----------



## princessxjp

Since January 2016, I've bought 3:

1) Louis Vuitton Monogram Neverfull MM (Fuchsia interior)
2) Louis Vuitton Epi Speedy 25 in black
3) Louis Vuitton Trevi PM

The addiction is real~


----------



## Handbagmenageri

Since January I've purchased 6 or 7:

1. Louis Vuitton MC Blanc Aurelia MM
2. Louis Vuitton Cabas mezzo
3. Louis Vuitton Cabas alto
4. Louis Vuitton Boetie pm
5. Louis Vuitton Keepall Bandouliere 55
6. Louis Vuitton Saint Cloud Epi black
7. Louis Vuitton Saint Cloud Epi red
I've also purchased two wallets since January. With baby #2 due next month I'll be on Ban island for a while!


----------



## MR1005

I bought one bag and two SLGs:

Louis Vuitton Eva in monogram

Mini pochette in DE 

Kate Spade Passport Wallet in Rose Gold


----------



## adinda

since Jan 2016 i bought 8 bag 

1. Givenchy Pandora
2. Celine Edge
3. LV Fav MM
4. LV Tottaly MM
5. LV NF MM
6. LV Bandou Mono 35
7. FUrla Metropolis
8. Celine All Soft Bag


----------



## Cheetah7

A grand total of ONE bag in early March.  An LV Delightful PM.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

None ! Got a lv wallet and a scarf ...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sigh, I have a One bag per year policy. This will be my 4th year running BUT I am now seriously distracted by a preloved Prada tote.


----------



## bagsncakes

Chinese Warrior said:


> Sigh, I have a One bag per year policy. This will be my 4th year running BUT I am now seriously distracted by a preloved Prada tote.




Wow! I am absolutely impressed! I have bought like 12 bags this year already!


----------



## Jen123

Chinese Warrior said:


> Sigh, I have a One bag per year policy. This will be my 4th year running BUT I am now seriously distracted by a preloved Prada tote.




I have done this too the past 8 years and it's been really hard so props to you! Although my rule is more lenient (only 1 expensive (over $200) per year). I don't go crazy with the less than $200 bags though, I have a couple longchamps and a Rebecca minkoff.


----------



## ScottyGal

None so far &#128539;

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## greenbags

1. LV empreinte twice in grape color.
2. LV empreinte cles in grape color.
3. LV Josephine wallet with grape interior.
4. LV totem speedy 30 in flamingo.
[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## luvpandas8

Only 3


----------



## Tuned83

Nothing and I am sooo happy about that.


----------



## Marjan79

Only one. Im not allowed to buy anymore bags this year [emoji16]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

bagsncakes said:


> Wow! I am absolutely impressed! I have bought like 12 bags this year already!




Hahah, I have been in your shoes before!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Jen123 said:


> I have done this too the past 8 years and it's been really hard so props to you! Although my rule is more lenient (only 1 expensive (over $200) per year). I don't go crazy with the less than $200 bags though, I have a couple longchamps and a Rebecca minkoff.




Happy to meet like-minded TPFers! Actually, I bought two preloved LV epi bags and regret the +1 purchase very much! I managed to sell off the 2nd purchase this January, phew!! LOL


----------



## Jen123

Chinese Warrior said:


> Happy to meet like-minded TPFers! Actually, I bought two preloved LV epi bags and regret the +1 purchase very much! I managed to sell off the 2nd purchase this January, phew!! LOL




Close call!! The whole 1 bag thing makes me feel a little better about my purchases and a little more justified. I am trying really really hard to skip this year but goyard keeps calling my name!


----------



## Elsbeth_

1. Valentino rockstud flap bag, medium, all black

2. YSL woc, all black

3. Chanel chevron lambskin all black woc

4. Chanel chevron mini square flap bag, silver hardware

Def an all black theme in my handbag wardrobe.
Happy with all of them; not planning on buying any more this year, but you just never know


----------



## medeir86

Only two which just doesn't seem like enough yet [emoji28]


----------



## Kendie26

medeir86 said:


> Only two which just doesn't seem like enough yet [emoji28]


I've only bought 2 so far (& hope to now stay back on my "ban" for a while). Bought both brand new from Saks~a Celine Micro Luggage & a Chanel reissue 226..  I've been whittling down my collection for the past year & so far this year I've sold 17 bags so I'm trying to not feel guilty buying these 2 beauties!


----------



## Andy1612

Kendie26 said:


> I've only bought 2 so far (& hope to now stay back on my "ban" for a while). Bought both brand new from Saks~a Celine Micro Luggage & a Chanel reissue 226..  I've been whittling down my collection for the past year & so far this year I've sold 17 bags so I'm trying to not feel guilty buying these 2 beauties!



You have sold 17 bags? That's really good &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Kendie26

Yes, 17! That probably sounds crazy right?! I'm trying to downsize & keep my collection more "manageable" so I've been on a buying ban (up until buying the Chanel this week.)


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'm in the final stages of a multi year process of refining my collection so lots of movement. Finally! Yay! I've sold 8 bags that have found happy new homes.  

And, I ended first quarter 2016 with adding 3 bags and 2 SLGS's:

 Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Single Classic Flap
 Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan
 Versace Venita Bow Satchel in Tan
 Gucci Black Lizard Skin French Purse Wallet 
 Versace Vanitas Athena Barocco Teal Lamsbkin Wallet

I'm planning to buy 2 more bags this year and then the "must have" phase of my collection will be complete. &#128516;


----------



## meowmix318

For just 2016, so far 4 bags for myself and 2 bags for my mom (1 for mother 's day and 1 for her birthday.  I like to buy early so I am not stressed about getting gifts  for people later). But last year I bought quite a bit more (maybe maybe 8 for myself, 1 as a gift for a friend and 2 as gifts for my mom). I really need to be better about my spending. Just sad that I am barely starting an interest for other brands... thus the want to buy (especially if it is on sale).


----------



## sunshinesash

Only one so far in 2016...I just recently bought a Longchamp LM Metal in black, and received her yesterday...so over the moon with the bag, especially because it's so different from my other Longchamps. 
However, I have sold 3 bags this year, plus a wallet, so I am definitely in the market for a wallet replacement and a new crossbody bag 

I always tell myself I'm going to try and be more 'minimalist', but once you are bitten by the bag-bug, you just can't shake the fever!


----------



## trishkaa

Only 2 so far! an LV and a Rebecca Minkoff. 

I really try to limit myself to buy bags I really love and majority of the time I resist impulse buys unless I fall in love with it (and then I walk around the store for at least half an hour with it on LOL)


----------



## Selenalynn

For 2016 I bought 4 so far

Louis Vuitton favorite mm
Pre-loved Marc Jacobs large single
Longchamp le pliage tote
Louis Vuitton neverfull mm

Hopefully I don't buy anymore until at least the end of the year!


----------



## Elaine1904

Wow there is such a big range! From none to 19 (so far that I've read).

Must depend on where in your handbag obsession and collection you are. For someone new like me - I've bought 6 so far, returned 1. But I don't imagine I will buy this many next year... Here's hoping [emoji28][emoji28]

1. Fendi petite 2jours
2. Mulberry double zip Bayswater
3. Longchamp Le pliage Neo small
4. Longchamp Le pliage Neo large
5. Prada double (returned)
6. Chanel Le boy [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

I only allow myself to buy one bag per year, and 2016 is the year of the LV Cluny bb in noir!


----------



## SpeedyLady37

ouch. i thought i wouldn't be making big purchases but. 

- Chanel jumbo
- Chanel Maxi
- LV Alma BB


----------



## Seirilove

I just bought only 1
_ Michael kors Ava medium


----------



## ScottyGal

One so far


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

SpeedyLady37 said:


> ouch. i thought i wouldn't be making big purchases but.
> 
> - Chanel jumbo
> - Chanel Maxi
> - LV Alma BB


Great purchases!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3318197
> 
> 
> I only allow myself to buy one bag per year, and 2016 is the year of the LV Cluny bb in noir!




You only allow one bag a year but your bags are always exquisite.


----------



## MsAltoa

Gosh I've bought about... 4? I think I have a problem [emoji28]. I was on bag ban until 3 days passed and I saw my most recent purchase on Tradesy.


----------



## Wumzy

Just one. A blue MK wristlet....love it!


----------



## wentshopping

I've bought 9 bags in total this year - 8 of which are designer.  This also excludes the x2 Miu Miu wallets, x1 Ferragamo wallet, x1 Fendi Bag Bug, and x5 Hermès Twillys... I should probably start going to SA (shopaholic anonymous) :excl:

LV Siena GM
Fendi 2Jours Medium Tote, Grigio
Fendi 2Jours Medium Tote, Tri-colour
Miu Miu Madras Shopping Tote
Mulberry Bayswater
Prada Tessuto Saffiano Shopping Bag
Salvatore Ferragamo Amy Tote
YSL Cassandre Clutch
The Cambridge Satchel Company, Cobalt satchel


----------



## srslyjk

Just bought my first bag this year.  It was a modest purchase, just a Furla Metropolis that was on sale.


----------



## rarast

I've bought 2 bags so far this year - YSL woc and Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac  Putting myself through a bag shopping ban henceforth!


----------



## Sparkletastic

MsAltoa said:


> Gosh I've bought about... 4? I think I have a problem [emoji28]. I was on bag ban until 3 days passed and I saw my most recent purchase on Tradesy.


I know what you mean. A successful ban requires no internet access.  &#128521;


----------



## bernz84

Four for 2016.  but I sold some bags and accessories to justify my purchases.


----------



## Amazona

3; RM Mini MAB tote, Lumi XXL Supermarket and DvF Voyage tote. Also, a DvF wallet finally found its way to me. And a Longchamp Foulonne coin purse. And I think that's pretty much for this year - I sold some bags and a whole bunch of wallets is also going. Now I feel really good about things.


----------



## Sandra.AT

i bought 5 purses this year
LV Mews
LV Favorite MM Mono
Siena PM
Turenne PM
MK Sloan
and I have the MK Ava pink, LV Pochette NM DE, LV ALMA DE and Speedy DA on my 2016 wish list


----------



## medeir86

I've bought 1, and was gifted 2, which doesn't make me feel too bad after seeing the huge purchases on here 
My only purchase so far had been a LE Fendi Peekaboo, and a Fendi fur pom to go with it (but that doesn't count as a bag). I was gifted the Chloe Faye and a Michael Kors satchel
I actually think I'm doing pretty good with my "less" buy this year!
Oh, I also sold my Balenciaga City (semi-regretful, but it's okay). So it's kind of like I bought half a bag instead of a full one lol!


----------



## Love4MK

I purchased an adorable little bucket bag from J. Crew and I'm currently waiting for a Balenciaga Hip that I purchased from Yoogi's.  I am also hoping to add a Celine Micro Luggage this year!


----------



## elpmdsz

I just started my handbag collection this year.  I think I'm having a mid-life crisis.  New or bags?!   I chose BAGS!    My little army is growing by the day!

Chloe Marcie Medium, Balenciaga Velo Metallic Edge, Balenciaga Velo Classic, Tom Ford Alix Clutch, Balenciaga City Giant 12 Nickel, LV Siena MM, Chanel Boy, Chanel Square Mini

I think when I reach 10 I'll have to put a major ban on myself.


----------



## Skamanda

In March I bought a pre-loved Proenza Schouler PS1 in Peacock and last week I bought the LV Totally MM in Monogram. No more bags for me! But I did sell three to fund this year's purchases, so I don't feel bad.


----------



## new_to_lv

I think I bought 3 bags this year so far; Bottega Veneta Maxi Veneta in Atlantic, Louis Vuitton Carryall in monogram and Hermes Evelyne III in blue de galice. Think I will be on a ban for the rest of the year [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Arlene619

I bought two from Chanel, a black chevron woc in caviar with silver hw, and a Bordeaux boy bag tri-leather. I'm trying to sell my unused bags, it's just money sitting in the closet.


----------



## neverending

Arlene619 said:


> I bought two from Chanel, a black chevron woc in caviar with silver hw, and a Bordeaux boy bag tri-leather. I'm trying to sell my unused bags, it's just money sitting in the closet.
> View attachment 3367770
> View attachment 3367771



Omg the black chevron woc in caviar is gorgeous


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Arlene619 said:


> I bought two from Chanel, a black chevron woc in caviar with silver hw, and a Bordeaux boy bag tri-leather. I'm trying to sell my unused bags, it's just money sitting in the closet.
> View attachment 3367770
> View attachment 3367771


Gorgeous pieces! I love the chevron collection!


----------



## Kendie26

Arlene619 said:


> I bought two from Chanel, a black chevron woc in caviar with silver hw, and a Bordeaux boy bag tri-leather. I'm trying to sell my unused bags, it's just money sitting in the closet.
> View attachment 3367770
> View attachment 3367771



Both of your Chanel are beautiful! That bordeaux color in the chevron is AMAZING & love the gold with it. Stunning!


----------



## Kendie26

So far in 2016 I've bought 6 bags. I'm kind of mad at myself as I was trying to NOT buy (my only slight "justification" is that I've sold a lot & used the funds to cover a good portion of these newbies)~

Celine Micro Luggage in dark taupe
Chanel 2.55 Reissue in small/224 size black double stitch with matte gold HW
Balenciaga (pre-loved) 05 Rouge Theatre First
Balenciaga First limited edition chevre in pearly Bronze
Balenciaga Mini Papier A4 zip around 
Annabel Ingall navy tote
oh & 2 small card case/holders for my small bags (chanel & gucci)


----------



## Kendie26

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3318197
> 
> 
> I only allow myself to buy one bag per year, and 2016 is the year of the LV Cluny bb in noir!



I can see why you chose this beauty as your 1 purchase! Such a gorgeous bag. I'm going to really try my darnest to remember your "only allow 1 bag/year" & make that my 2017 New Year resolution!!!!  I was doing so well for most of last year in that I sold off a ton of bags that were going unused or very minimal use & I wanted to keep my collection at a good size. Thank you for sharing your 1 bag/year "policy" BerlinArtGirl


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Only one from Paris. A Diorever bag from Dior


----------



## dangerouscurves

Arlene619 said:


> I bought two from Chanel, a black chevron woc in caviar with silver hw, and a Bordeaux boy bag tri-leather. I'm trying to sell my unused bags, it's just money sitting in the closet.
> View attachment 3367770
> View attachment 3367771




That Boy bag is TDF!


----------



## lovingmybags

Wmino said:


> View attachment 3368918
> 
> View attachment 3368919
> 
> View attachment 3368920
> 
> So far in 2016 I've bought these 3 bags



The first and last are hilarious and cute!  Great choices


----------



## Metope

So far I've actually only bought one, and I almost don't even think it counts since it was a tiny, heavily discounted Kate Spade. I splurged so much last year and decided it was time to spend more wisely, so my next bag will be an investment, quality over quantity and all that stuff. Might not even be this year at all since I have other financial priorities right now.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am still at zero and we are in June! I allow myself one bag per year. That means I need to get serious and think about my next buy. My choices are Chanel boy in red OR Hermes all leather garden party in their signature orange OR a grey Prada tote. Still thinking.....


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am still at zero and we are in June! I allow myself one bag per year. That means I need to get serious and think about my next buy. My choices are Chanel boy in red OR Hermes all leather garden party in their signature orange OR a grey Prada tote. Still thinking.....


Great choices! The Boy is calling my name as well...


----------



## Globe Trotter

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am still at zero and we are in June! I allow myself one bag per year. That means I need to get serious and think about my next buy. My choices are Chanel boy in red OR Hermes all leather garden party in their signature orange OR a grey Prada tote. Still thinking.....



Hands down I would choose the Chanel Boy. I had my eyes set on it when I was in Paris at the 31 Rue Cambon last summer but they didn't have the colour I was looking for. It is a beautiful bag!...and I am at Zero as well for this year. Can't decide.


----------



## Phiomega

I have bought four bags this year...
- a small Fendi By the way
- a small Loewe puzzle bag in camel
- a Longchamp Roseau reversible in camel/white
- a BV Atlantic Bella

Definitely should be on a ban but I think I may add one or two more if I found an interesting shape (been eyeing tod's wave bag) or new classic from BV... Shhh don't tell anyone! [emoji12]


----------



## MJDaisy

Just bought number 4...

LV Speedy 35 damier ebene
LV Mews
Kate Spade bag for trip to beach
Balenciaga Work bag,


----------



## Sandra.AT

I bought 7 bags..  5 lv bags ( siena pm, turenne pm, favorite mono mm, mews, speedy b25 mono) and 2 mk bags (sloan large, ava medium) .. I hope this will be enough for this year haha


----------



## Redy

1) Gucci Bree Guccissima Leather Disco Bag, black
2) Stella McCartney Falabella Fringed Star Tiny Tote


----------



## leechiyong

Three so far:  pre-loved Mulberry Margaret, Sophie Hulme Micro Albion Tote, and MCM Extra Mini Milla.


----------



## nashpoo

My purchases since March [emoji25] I guess pink and light blue have been my thing this year haha.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3373658
> 
> My purchases since March [emoji25] I guess pink and light blue have been my thing this year haha.



Wow, stunning bags!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3373658
> 
> My purchases since March [emoji25] I guess pink and light blue have been my thing this year haha.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## nashpoo

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Wow, stunning bags!!




Thank you so much!


----------



## msjennymarie

Oh gosh, I had never thought of making a list like this before. Good thing this is for 2016 where I'm going through another LV madness. 2015 was the year I did damage at CHANEL. Yikes! Ugh, here we go:

1) LV Siena PM DE
2) LV Neverfull MM Mono w/ Rose Ballerine 
3) LV Pochette Metis
4) LV Toiletry 26 (for use as a clutch) Palm Dots Poppy
5) LV Pochette Accessoires
6) LV Noé BB Azur
7) MK Mini Ava Watermelon

As for SLGs, I also bought the following:

1) LV Clemence wallet Mono w/ Rose Ballerine 
2) CHANEL o case Black caviar GHW
3) LV Rosalie Mono w/ Rose Ballerine 
4) YSL card holder Light Dusty Rose

Ok I need to be done already lol


----------



## Sparkletastic

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3373658
> 
> My purchases since March [emoji25] I guess pink and light blue have been my thing this year haha.



Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Nene1819

LV Speedy 35 
Chanel WOC
But the best of all is a Cognac satchel style crossbody from Zara.  I can't put it down!


----------



## Tuned83

Nowt, zero, nothing and happy


----------



## Bagluvvahh

1, medium Diorever in black


----------



## girlygirl26

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3373658
> 
> My purchases since March [emoji25] I guess pink and light blue have been my thing this year haha.



I love all of these! So gorgeous!

As for myself, I've bought 3 and they're all pre-loved: a pink Coach carryall, a beige Cole Haan weaved leather satchel, and Louis Vuitton monogram speedy 25.


----------



## applecidered

So far 2... one Fossil metallic crossbody during the Dillards clearance sale (from $100 to $25, not too shabby!), and the other a Gucci soho chain shoulder handbag in nude during the spring/summer sale. I'm done this year! No more...


----------



## eiiv

If I'm just counting bags, there's about 8 of them. And probably more to come. 

These are my bigger purchases: Nina Ricci Marche, Anya Hindmarch Bathurst, Mulberry small Bayswater satchel

Will somebody not stop me?


----------



## Summerfriend

1. LV Favorite PM Damier Ebene
2. LV Neverfull MM Damier Azur
3. LV Mini Pochette Monogram
4. Balenciaga City
5. Balenciaga Day (pre-loved)

This, ummmm . . . has not been a typical year. LOL. Prior to this I had bought exactly one handbag during the previous decade.


----------



## VernisCerise

1, Chanel navy blue GST w SHW (it was a gift, but I found it myself)


----------



## kquyenie

Feeling good on reviewing what I've collected and a tiny bit guilty (to my wallet) at the same time:
1/Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in smooth black calf leather - my trusty & professional work bag
2/Celine small Trapeze in blue - my weekend out and feel-good bag 
3/3.1 Phillip lim mini Pashli in fuchsia and gunmetal hardware - my running errands bag
4/Valentino small Glam Lock in the colour "Skin colour" - my special treat to myself 
5/Saint Laurent monogramme chain wallet in red & gold hardware - my first WOC kinda handbag
Planning to make my first LV purchase next week in my trip to the boutique...omg the list never ends ><


----------



## Manchoo78

Only 1. A black Chanel lambskin Mini with gold hardware


----------



## lvchanellvr

Zero for now. I have my eye on the Hermes Constance and Garden Party though and we have 6 mths left in the year. I went nuts in 2015 and can justify these purchases because I hadn't bought a bag since 2010.


----------



## cafecreme15

Only one! A Burberry banner bag in black. So proud of my restraint! Have my eye on a light gray medium lady Dior for 2017 though.


----------



## Pinksweater

Since February I have purchased
1. LV Delightful PM (DE)
2. Mono key Cles
3. Miss GG Gucci Leather Hobo


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel caviar chevron woc blk shw
Chanel old medium boy burgundy multi-leather
Chanel mini black lambskin shiny rhw


----------



## tatayap

1) Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC as a gift 
2) A nice handmade, upcycled bag made of denim and old rags from a great local social enterprise brand called R2R
3) The big purchase of this year: Givenchy Small Pandora


----------



## kellytheshopper

Only 1! My linen pink Givenchy Nightingale. Sorry for the dirty mirror marks!


----------



## jax818

It's been a strong start for me this year since I'm trying to build a classic collection.  Need to absolutely slow down now.

1. LV speedy B 30 DE
2. Chanel 226 so black reissue (preloved)
3. Chanel m/l chevron caviar black flap
4. Chanel lambskin blue mini square flap
5. Chanel boy caviar red woc
6.  And my latest purchase is the Mansur Gavriel mini bucket in black/ballerina that I'm loving to death!














I didn't even include the slgs! [emoji15]


----------



## Sparkletastic

I did a few swap outs. Ending the 1st half of 2016 - it's mostly been a Chanel and Dior kind of year...

4 bags:
• Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Single Classic Flap
• Chanel Ivory Calfskin Jumbo w/ Bijoux chain in SHW
• Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan Lamb
• Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lamb

3 SLG's
• Gucci Black Lizard Skin Wallet
• Dior Diorissimo Envolee Wallet in Black & Rose Indien Bullcalf
• Chanel Fuchsia Pink card case

I'm done with SLG's but have 3 more bags I'd like to get before the end of the year.


----------



## tripamy

I've put myself on ban island until at least November because of a busy spring:

4 Marc by Marc Jacobs Hilliers - preloved on Poshmark/Ebay
Louis Vuitton Eva in DE - new
Alexander Wang Rocco in Latte/Rose Gold HW - new
Balenciaga City 2011 Bleu Paon - preloved on Ebay
Balenciaga Agneau Perforated Cross Classic City Black - preloved on Fashionphile
Balenciaga 2008 Amethyst Courier - preloved on Ebay


----------



## Acherousian

1. pre-owned Chanel vintage classic flap bag (my avatar pic) 
2. Saint Laurent monogram kate with tassel in red


----------



## Stephanieg218

Just 1 for me.  LV Siena pm.


----------



## mlm05004

Noe Classic mono in February. Toiletry pouch in jungle sugar pink in April and mazarine mm in mastic just last week!


----------



## mlm05004

Stephanieg218 said:


> Just 1 for me.  LV Siena pm.



that's a good one though! If only one that's about as perfect as can be! Congrats


----------



## melvel

Three so far, all small bags:

Celine Trio Large in Black Lambskin
Celine Trio Large in Red Lambskin
Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis


----------



## Newandee

1. Faure Le Page Daily Battle Medium Walnut Brown and Pochette
2. LV Eva Clutch Mono
3. LV Favorite Damier Ebene MM
4. LV Retiro NM in Noir
5. LV Speedy B 25 jn Damier Ebene

And then I punished myself by doing a Bag Ban... Until the year ends! Good luck to me!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Update: i bought 6 lv bags and 2 mk bags
Lv:
Turenne pm
Siena pm
Favorite mm
Mews
Speedy b25 mono
speedy b25 DE ( my newest purchase) 

MK:
Ava
Sloan


----------



## chubbyshopper

chubbyshopper said:


> Sold 12 bags but replaced with these new babies&#128522;
> *Chanel boybag old medium in chevron Taupe
> *Chanel Reissue 226 in black with gold h/w
> *LV Montaigne in black
> *LV Marly bb in red epi
> *LV mon mono neverfull med
> *Celine mini Trapeze in tri colour
> *Hermes Kelly28 in Etoupe
> *Hermes Jypsiere 31 in Black
> 
> Looking to pull the trigger on either a Chanel WOC or Mini or a Hermes Evelyn for Xmas


Been a busy last eight months. 
Sold 6 more bags this year which has helped fund these babies. Think I'm done for this year now..[emoji38]

*Hermes Lindy 30 swift
*Chanel mini square lambskin
*LV Palm springs mini backpack 
*'Holy Grail bag' Hermes Birkin 35 Clemance 
*Diorever mini bag
*Hermes Picton 22


----------



## kemi

LV Retiro in Noir

LV St Germain MM in Noir

LV Pochette Accessoires NM in DE

Dior Large Promenade in Blue Lambskin (on its way to me)

SLG - Gucci card holder


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Bags:

1. Chanel m/l classic flap in black caviar with ghw.

2. Longchamp Le Pliage Valentine edition.

3. Classic Speedy 25 in monogram.

SLGs: 

1. Lv key cles in monogram
2. Lv round coin purse
3. Chanel card holder black caviar with ghw


----------



## Summerfriend

I thought I was done, but now I've just been on a Longchamp spree, and I really just need to cool my jets.


----------



## Annabel Lee

I've been feeling the itch for a new bag, but this is my year so far:

Vintage LV Monceau (monogram)
LV Cluny MM (blueberry)
LV Vivienne compact wallet (iris noir)
Chanel accordion shoulder bag (navy)
Gucci Dionysus Blooms Shoulder Bag (red)


----------



## Yoshi1296

4 bags this year. I don't plan on buying anymore until next year.

1. Proenza Schouler PS1 Large satchel in Midnight Blue

2. Givenchy Pandora Mini in Black Pepe leather with shw

3. Simon Miller Bonsai Bucket Bag in black nubuck leather

4. Chanel Boy bag in the small size black lambskin with rhw


----------



## sugarysoul

This year, I bought...
1) Louis Vuitton Siena MM
2) MCM Milla Tote
3) Prada Nappa Gaufre Pattia Shoulder bag
4) Preowned Chanel PST
5) Luana Italy Paley Satchel
6) Preowned Vintage Moschino

Time to go to ban island.. the struggle!


----------



## Breadnbrie

I just counted them all. I bought 13 bags this year, but only kept 9. This was NOT a typical year, as this was the first time I got serious about culling a bag collection. I'm finally done for the year, and while I did make a couple of missteps on the way, I'm very happy with what I ended up with!

Coach swagger satchel in taupe (loved this bag, but ended up selling it to a friend who uses it more than I would have)

Kate Spade top handle satchel (gave it away so it would get used more)

Coach Mercer satchel in navy

Tory Burch Half-moon satchel in French Grey

Burberry Banner in Pale Orchid

Louis Vuitton Speedy B 30 in monogram

Burberry Clifton in tan

Balenciaga ME City in Gris Glace

Chloe Indy in black (sold to Yoogi's closet because it wasn't the perfect black bag and I wasn't in love)

Balenciaga ME City in Bleu Nuit (reluctantly returned because while I really liked it, it wasn't the perfect blue bag)

Balenciaga amp plate gold City in Black (which WAS the perfect black bag!)

Fendi petite 2jours in red

And finally, Diorever in Midnight Blue, my perfect blue!


----------



## Annabel Lee

Annabel Lee said:


> I've been feeling the itch for a new bag, but this is my year so far:
> 
> Vintage LV Monceau (monogram)
> LV Cluny MM (blueberry)
> LV Vivienne compact wallet (iris noir)
> Chanel accordion shoulder bag (navy)
> Gucci Dionysus Blooms Shoulder Bag (red)





sugarysoul said:


> This year, I bought...
> 1) Louis Vuitton Siena MM
> 2) MCM Milla Tote
> 3) Prada Nappa Gaufre Pattia Shoulder bag
> 4) Preowned Chanel PST
> 5) Luana Italy Paley Satchel
> 6) Preowned Vintage Moschino
> 
> Time to go to ban island.. the struggle!



Oops, I too bought a vintage Moschino and forgot that one in my mental tally . . . so I guess my number is "too many to count"? 

Your new bags are all so lovely--good choices all the way around!


----------



## stephanienessia

2 bags this year, Mansur Gavriel mini bucket bag and Chanel WOC


----------



## Dawn72

Only ONE 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji173]️


----------



## hn_tee

My beloved Prada large double bag  & LV turenne MM


----------



## Arlene619

Dawn72 said:


> Only ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️


Gorgeous[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## new_to_lv

I sold a few bags which means I also bought a few bags [emoji2] I try to have no more than 20 premium designer bags in my collection [emoji1360]

This is what I bought this year, but now I am on ban island:

*Hermes Evelyne III Blue de galice
*Bottega veneta Large Veneta Watteau
*Bottega Veneta Maxi Veneta Atlantic
*LV Carryall Monogram
*LV Petit Noe nm EPI Carmine
*LV Saumur Flore Sofia Coppola 2012 
*LV Pochette NM Black EPI
*Proenza Shouler PS1 Tiny fringe black
*Balenciaga Part time black and silver G12

That was a lot of bags [emoji33] 9 bags!! Which means I also sold a lot of bags cause I still have 20 designer handbags in my collection [emoji2]


----------



## sugarysoul

Annabel Lee said:


> Oops, I too bought a vintage Moschino and forgot that one in my mental tally . . . so I guess my number is "too many to count"?
> 
> Your new bags are all so lovely--good choices all the way around!



Thank you!!


----------



## Tippie

I bought two Bags this Year
Mansur Gavriel Tote Bag 
Louis Vuitton Luna Bag in black Epi Leather


----------



## Kittypink

Chanel boy and  co co handle then just bought Balenciaga town this month.


----------



## LRG

So far only one (or one and a half depending on how you count it):
1. Prada Double Zip in marmo with silver hardware (replacement for my defective Prada BN1874 so I paid a the difference to replace it with a different bag) - the "half"
2. Chanel jumbo classic flap in black caviar with silver hardware


----------



## Passerine123

Well, the year's  not over yet...
So far...
*Ferragamo Fiamma *medium in laser cut herringbone effect
*Gucci Tian Boston Supreme* (larger size)
*Dior UltraDior* in deep green (larger size)
*Jimmy Choo Sweetie* in plum metallic fade
*Louis Vuitton Zippy* wallet in coquelicot (ok, it's not a bag...)
Also bought for my husband:​*LV messenger bag* in Taiga Ardoise
*Fendi Selleria* messenger bag (black)

On the list for later this year, probably in December when we go to Italy:
*Chanel Boy Bag* (new) *Medium*, probably in a red shade
*Fontana Milano 1915 Lady Satchel* (smaller size)
*LV Croisette* in Damier Azur (actually might need to get this one quite soon as I think it's seasonal)


----------



## dangerouscurves

We need pictures!!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Another Update i bought 6 new lv bags 2 mk bags and one preloved lv bag in vernis leather i hope this is enought for this year


----------



## anis azmi

Only 2 so far, Celine mini luggage and Longchamp small with short handle.
I am planning to buy another bag for my birthday.


----------



## madamefifi

Only one so far this year--I spend a LOT of money on fabric (it's a quilter thing). But today I saw a MBMJ Fran Q shopper on Hautelook for over 50% off, and the color is a lush dark pink. Couldn't resist!


----------



## honisnowy

3 bags

LV twist MM in rose ballerine
LV rivera MM in damier azur
MCM - I don't know what it was.  I bid on the wrong thing on Bidz and got stuck with it.  Gave it away as soon as I saw it.


----------



## jax818

jax818 said:


> It's been a strong start for me this year since I'm trying to build a classic collection.  Need to absolutely slow down now.
> 
> 1. LV speedy B 30 DE
> 2. Chanel 226 so black reissue (preloved)
> 3. Chanel m/l chevron caviar black flap
> 4. Chanel lambskin blue mini square flap
> 5. Chanel boy caviar red woc
> 6.  And my latest purchase is the Mansur Gavriel mini bucket in black/ballerina that I'm loving to death!
> 
> View attachment 3399870
> 
> View attachment 3399873
> 
> View attachment 3399875
> 
> View attachment 3399878
> 
> View attachment 3399881
> 
> View attachment 3399883
> 
> 
> I didn't even include the slgs! [emoji15]



Omg.  [emoji15]I added two more bags since I posted.

The LV Palm Springs mini

And

A new to me LV artsy mm DA


----------



## halobear

At last count I've bought about 21 - including 4 LVs. In my defense a few were preloved and none of them full price. Can't help it if I keep coming across great sales on MK and KS. [emoji13]


----------



## Stuart Rowe

None yet this year. Need to save up more money. Inherited a nice vintage purse though!


----------



## meowmix318

Stuart Rowe said:


> None yet this year. Need to save up more money. Inherited a nice vintage purse though!



Such discipline


----------



## Stuart Rowe

Thanks meowmix318. I am new here.


----------



## Arlene619

Chevron caviar woc shw.. black lambskin rectangle mini shiny rhw.. Old medium Burgundy Multileather boy ghw

I'm hoping to add a caviar mini in a burgundy or a deep lipstick red, and I'm done with Chanel. (I hope)


----------



## MJDaisy

I've gotten 5 designer bags...eep!

LV Speedy 35 in DE
LV Mews
Balenciaga City
Mulberry Bayswater
LV Neverfull in DA

yikes! I need to be done for a while.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I bought 12 handbags this year

Pray for me I have a problem[emoji724][emoji162][emoji724]


----------



## halobear

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I bought 12 handbags this year
> 
> Pray for me I have a problem[emoji724][emoji162][emoji724]



I got you beat. 20 and just ordered 2 more this morning. Although they weren't all high end. I might need an intervention


----------



## fnnbags

Hi I am new in this forum and soo happy to find lots of people did something crazy like I did. This year I bought...

1. Aigner postman bag in gray (I don't know exactly the name haha!)
2. Kanken Fjallraven mini backpack in black
3. Gucci soho chain in black
4. Stella Mccartney Falabella mini in black
5. Gucci dionysus medium in black
6. Mcm xmini stark backpack in black

And next month planning to buy alma bb in noir epi leather.... also already thinking to buy for next year balenciaga mini city or mini giant hardware or mini givenchy antigona of course... all in black haha help me!


----------



## shoegirl1221

I started getting high end designer bags sept 2015 and I feel like I am almost done with my collection. I bought a lot this year, but did end up returning 2 as they weren't right color or didn't suit my lifestyle. The good part is I bought most of them pre-loved in excellent condition so I did save some money.  I also use each of them regularly and really enjoy what I have. 
Prada doublezip tote large caramel - returned due to not really caring for the color, wanted cammeo and ended up rebuying in cammeo
Gucci soho chain black patent- loved the wet sheen of the patent on this but the handles did not get along with me so back it went
LV Artsy empreinte infini
LV Alma pm rose angelique
LV monogram galliera pm
Chanel black gst ghw
Chanel new medium boy black lamb rhw
Chanel vintage jumbo vertical lamb
Chanel jumbo caviar beige clair shw
YSL black patent belle du jour clutch
YSL small cabas royal blue
Miu Miu medium bow bag pomice
Givenchy medium antigona pearl gray
Celine mini luggage souris

Am done for this year, and will likely add the last 6 bags on my list next year.


----------



## gswpurse

bought 5 small bags this year:

1. ysl woc (larger size)
2. rebecca minkoff micro regan satchel 
3. longchamp neo small
4. furla metropolis 
5. 3.1 phillip lim pashli mini


----------



## March786

So I started off the year with a black lamb skin boy with rhw, then I added a small chanel red ocase with the beautiful charms.....and then finallyyyyyyyy I saved and saved and yesterday my sister picked up my unicorn burgundy boy bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SHHMOM

Zero


----------



## Arlene619

1. Chanel Chevron woc black caviar shw
2. Chanel Boy multileather Bordeaux ghw
3. Chanel Mini black lambskin shiny rhw
4. LV palm Springs bb reverse mono 

Done for the year. Gonna sell a few to buy a few. [emoji4]


----------



## leechiyong

Five this year:  

Mulberry Margaret
Sophie Hulme Micro Albion Tote
MCM X-Mini Milla
Coach Swagger 15
Mansur Gavriel Baby Bucket


----------



## shesnochill

I took a break from TPF a few years ago when I decided to be ''responsible''. I sold a large chunk of my collection to pay off my student loans after college. I continued to stay away from TPF while I saved $. Now I'm back! After a break up and a cancelled vacation to Costa Rica, I decided to buy myself a little gift to make myself feel better. LOL!

Black Balenciaga Part Time with Giant Gold Hardware


----------



## ms p

annaversary said:


> I took a break from TPF a few years ago when I decided to be ''responsible''. I sold a large chunk of my collection to pay off my student loans after college. I continued to stay away from TPF while I saved $. Now I'm back! After a break up and a cancelled vacation to Costa Rica, I decided to buy myself a little gift to make myself feel better. LOL!
> 
> Black Balenciaga Part Time with Giant Gold Hardware


I think I remember u from RM [emoji5] u always had awesome mod pics [emoji177][emoji255] glad to see around [emoji253]


----------



## Dingaling1987

Now that I'm 100% sure I won't be purchasing anymore this year: 

1. Longchamp Cuir in Black (but subsequently sold) 
2. Longchamp Cuir in Yellow
3. Issey Miyake Baobao (Platinum Dewdrop range) 
4. Issey Miyake Baobao (Aurora Prism) 
5. Vintage Bally (total steal at S$60 though) 
6. Lulu Guinness clutch 
7. Kate Spade Little Minka (gift for Mom) 
Also 2 Louis Vuitton empriente SLGs. 

This is definitely the most I've spent but I also really culled my collection and sold a whole bunch of mid range purses (MbMJ, Kate Spade, Rebecca Minkoff and a YSL). 

All I'm lusting after now is a Gucci Soho Disco in red and I'm terrified it'd get discontinued before I can get the green light from my fiancé to purchase it. (It's my own money but given that most of my purchases came in the 2nd half of 2016, my bank account needs a little break before it would be rational and financially prudent to make another large purchase, and he makes for a good guardian of my money)


----------



## lasartorialista

1.  LV NEverfull mm in DE (repurchase after regretting selling my first one)
2.  Fendi monster petit 2jours
3. Gucci soho disco in black
4. Hermes gold Evelyn pm
5. Goyard St. Louis gm in gray
6. Goyard St Louis pm in white
7. Prada woc in cameo

Oy. I need to go back to treating myself with one purse a year. :-/


----------



## Sparkletastic

It's been a fun year of continuing to round out my collection. I've now gone from a bloated unhappy collection of 130 bags to a beloved 28.  

I have a "thing" for Chanel single flap jumbos and was able to snag two of those. I also love the softness and color saturation of Dior's lambskin and was thrilled to add 3 to my collection. 

• Chanel Jumbo Classic Single Flap  in 10C red caviar with SHW. 
• Chanel Jumbo Classic Single Flap in Ivory Soft Caviar w/SHW & Bijoux chain
• Christian Dior Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Bleu Persan Lambskin 
• Christian Dior Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin
• Christian Dior Rendez-Vous Cannage Flap Bag in Champagne Metallic Lambskin
• Saint Laurent Small Monogram Cabas So Black Ltd. Edition
• Louis Vuitton Lock Me II BB in Noir
• Kate Spade Parchment Drive Rosaline in black calf and leopard print pony hair 
• Michael Kors Geneva Large Satchel in black calfskin

So I only sold 9 bags this year. But, I also sold 14! 

I'm holding myself to no more than 5 bags in 2017.


----------



## meowmix318

I have counted 7. 2 Bottega Venetta bags (one was for my mom), 2 Givenchy bags, 1 Hermes bag, 1 Burberry bag and 1 Gucci bag. The Bottega Venetta and Givenchy bags were bought back in January. The last 3 bags were purchased within the last 3 months. I don't see myself buying anymore this year and hope to refrain myself from buying anymore for a long while.


----------



## bernz84

Too many...these are items bought for myself 

Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Marais (sold)
Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Bucket 27 (sold)
Louis Vuitton Monogram Neverfull MM
Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Totally MM
Longchamp Le Pliage Medium in Red Garance
Longchamp Le Pliage Large in Amethyst
Faure Le Page Daily Battle Medium in Empire Green

I also bought a bunch of small leather goods (6)...sold about 6 bags (not the ones mentioned previously) and a couple SLGs I no longer used. In the end I broke even and didn't spend too much, so I'm proud of myself!

Before this I hadn't bought any luxury goods in well over 5 years. I haven't been feeling the buying bug lately so I'm ready to take another 5 year break now.


----------



## laudr03

It was a year of totes for me. Love their functionality...

Louis Vuitton Damier Azur Neverfull MM
Gucci Swing Tote in Black
Saint Laurent Shopping Tote in Yellow (after years of wanting a yellow tote, I finally found the perfect one for me)
Saint Laurent Shopping Tote in Fog (loved the yellow so much that I had to get it in a neutral, all season color)
Valentino Rockstud Small Trapeze in Poudre


----------



## Tuned83

None! And I am so happy. Whoop whoop!!


----------



## kbell

6 but returned 3 and one is preorder for Jan 2017 so really only 2 in 2016?
And some SLGs...


Edited remembered another return...


----------



## coniglietta

1. Gucci reversible leather tote
2.Givenchy antigona (got a really good deal and paid no tax!)


----------



## ironic568

Sparkletastic said:


> It's been a fun year of continuing to round out my collection. I've now gone from a bloated unhappy collection of 130 bags to a beloved 28.
> 
> I have a "thing" for Chanel single flap jumbos and was able to snag two of those. I also love the softness and color saturation of Dior's lambskin and was thrilled to add 3 to my collection.
> 
> • Chanel Jumbo Classic Single Flap  in 10C red caviar with SHW.
> • Chanel Jumbo Classic Single Flap in Ivory Soft Caviar w/SHW & Bijoux chain
> • Christian Dior Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Bleu Persan Lambskin
> • Christian Dior Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin
> • Christian Dior Rendez-Vous Cannage Flap Bag in Champagne Metallic Lambskin
> • Saint Laurent Small Monogram Cabas So Black Ltd. Edition
> • Louis Vuitton Lock Me II BB in Noir
> • Kate Spade Parchment Drive Rosaline in black calf and leopard print pony hair
> • Michael Kors Geneva Large Satchel in black calfskin
> 
> So I only sold 9 bags this year. But, I also sold 14!
> 
> I'm holding myself to no more than 5 bags in 2017.



That's the way to go! Buying less bags than you're selling and your closet will be tidy in no time


----------



## Sparkletastic

ironic568 said:


> That's the way to go! Buying less bags than you're selling and your closet will be tidy in no time


Thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## iheart_purses

I started off this year trying to not buy a lot... I don't think I did very well...

Started off with a Rebecca Minkoff Mab tote in Almond 
 (Bought this tote to travel and ended up not using it because the handles don't go down, would not fit well under a seat). 
Marc by Marc Jacobs classic Q Fran in Cement (love, very nice bag, a classic for sure) 
Marc by Marc Jacobs classic Q Karlie in beige 
(Tiny, not even sure why I got this one??) 
Chloe mini Drew in Motty Grey  (love of my life [emoji173]️️)


----------



## nycmamaofone

Zero!!

We bought a house this year so I had to be good. Hopefully next year will look better.


----------



## Andy1612

I have tried to be good this year, went a little nuts last year. I started the year of with selling a big part of my collection that I wasn't using. This year I have only bought:
Pochette metis

Chanel flap bag with patent leather (seasonal and preloved)

Gucci Soho in python

Alexander Wang Rockie and  

Montaigne in empreinte leather

Versace Diana bag (preloved)

And a couple of SLGS


----------



## Sandra.AT

I bought 11 bags
Turenne pm
Siena pm
Favorite MM mono
Mews
Speedy b25 mono
Speedy b25 DE
Alma bb Amarante 
Alma pm DE
MK Sloan
MK Ava
MK Selma


----------



## Deleted member 512003

Three. I've not been good this year. 

I bought a no name no flashy leather handbag in Taupe recently. I love it and I can use it when I go places where carrying anything designer will send the wrong message. 

I bought a Tumi Athens tote as an everyday workhorse work/laptop bag to replace my unfortunately now broken Longchamp Planetes tote. I miss that handbag, but I love my new Tumi. I'm not sure if the Tumi counts, since I believe it was originally designed as a carryon bag, but I don't use it like that 99% of the time. It also fits my needs way better (a ton of compartments, at the beginning I did not know what to do with them haha)  and I love that it has gold hardware. 

My big purchase was a Burberry Canter Tote, which I was lusting after for years and which is my very first designer bag. Super excited to use it!


----------



## catsinthebag

Now that we are safely into 2017, I can make my 2016 confessions!  I think this was a record year for me , although I also sold a few. 

In 2016, I bought:

- Black Balenciaga City with G12 gold HW
- Longchamp le Pliage custom black Medium Long Handle
- Longchamp le Pliage small Neo satchel in Khaki
- Vintage Hermes Barenia Kelly 35
- Longchamp Roseau Heritage small Taupe
- Louis Vuitton Speedy B 25 Empreinte black (I feel like if I had found this bag first, it would have saved me a few other purchases)
- Louis Vuitton Totally PM Damier Ebene
- Longchamp le Pliage Large Long Handle Terra
- Chanel black caviar wallet
- Hermes Barenia Calvi card case

Also, I sold:

- Balenciaga City in Gris Tarmac
- Vintage Hermes Kelly in Natural Chamonix
- Balenciaga Town Black
- Celine Wallet
- Givenchy Wallet.

For 2017, I'm thinking one or two LVs and maybe a Chanel Reissue. That's it, although I know things can change!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Whoops! I thought I was done when I replied mid December.  But, I had some wonderful shifts at the very end of 2016 with returns, sold items, gifts and purchases.

So, here's the final list of items that became my babies in 2016. I love them all!!

• Chanel Jumbo Classic Single Flap in 10C red caviar with SHW.
• Chanel Jumbo Classic Single Flap in Ivory Soft Caviar w/SHW & Bijoux chain
• Chanel Mademoiselle Tote in Beige / Chocolate Lambskin and light GHW
• Chanel New Medium Boy Bag in Light Gold Perforated Lambskin
• Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Bleu Persan Lambskin w/ SHW
• Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/SHW
• Saint Laurent Small Monogram Cabas So Black Ltd. Edition
• Louis Vuitton Lock Me II BB in Noir w/SHW

I also added 3 SLG's
• Gucci Black Lizard Wallet
• Chanel Fuchsia Card Case
• Dior Diorissimo Black / Pink Wallet

Also as part of curating my collection I sold 14 bags and one SLG.

I'm crazy happy with everything!!!   Can'5t wait to see what 2017 brings.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I am happy to announce that I bought ZERO bags. In this year.  #ninedaysofabstinence


----------



## Arlene619

QuelleFromage said:


> I am happy to announce that I bought ZERO bags. In this year. [emoji14] #ninedaysofabstinence


Same here zero bags! Lol, I will NOT buy a bag this year unless I sell the ones I don't use anymore. I have two Chanel bags and two LV bags that have been hibernating for almost six months now .


----------



## Dmurphy1

QuelleFromage said:


> I am happy to announce that I bought ZERO bags. In this year.  #ninedaysofabstinence


 LOL, Stay strong my friend  !!!


----------



## Rain1984

bernz84 said:


> Too many...these are items bought for myself
> 
> Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Marais (sold)
> Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Bucket 27 (sold)
> Louis Vuitton Monogram Neverfull MM
> Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Totally MM
> Longchamp Le Pliage Medium in Red Garance
> Longchamp Le Pliage Large in Amethyst
> Faure Le Page Daily Battle Medium in Empire Green
> 
> I also bought a bunch of small leather goods (6)...sold about 6 bags (not the ones mentioned previously) and a couple SLGs I no longer used. In the end I broke even and didn't spend too much, so I'm proud of myself!
> 
> Before this I hadn't bought any luxury goods in well over 5 years. I haven't been feeling the buying bug lately so I'm ready to take another 5 year break now.


Hi I have a question for you. Did your LV Denier Marais have a brass button on the date code tag which the D ring is connected to? I have a 2004 and I don't have a button but seeing many with


----------



## messyrose

So I have a first world problem. I have bought like 5 handbags this year, and one I forgot I had and nearly bought it in black then realised. The shopping assistant was like don't buy it in another colour! So back to my point. I seem to be buying bags for the thrill. I think I have a problem! Ahhhhhh. But the real issue is I have zero debt! So it's not like I'm going into debt to do this. I even have savings. Surely I could put this money into something else! But what! I'll buy clothes sometimes too. Imagine if I didn't buy another handbag this year. I'd have so much savings. #atotalhandbagaddict it's all in the chase!


----------



## Sparkletastic

messyrose said:


> So I have a first world problem. I have bought like 5 handbags this year, and one I forgot I had and nearly bought it in black then realised. The shopping assistant was like don't buy it in another colour! So back to my point. I seem to be buying bags for the thrill. I think I have a problem! Ahhhhhh. But the real issue is I have zero debt! So it's not like I'm going into debt to do this. I even have savings. Surely I could put this money into something else! But what! I'll buy clothes sometimes too. Imagine if I didn't buy another handbag this year. I'd have so much savings. #atotalhandbagaddict it's all in the chase!


Ohmigoodness! You definitely have late stage BagBuying disease!   But don't worry!! Many of us have it but are learning to successfully managing our addiction.

You should join us on the Shopping Your Closet thread. Here we learn to love what we have, actively curate our collections to own only the bags we need and love, control and plan our buying and generally just have fun!  From the comments people have made, the SYC members have a range of financial statuses from tight budgets to debt riddled to debt free to wealthy and every other flavor. 

And everyone is at a different place with how they are achieving smart buying. Some people are on ban, others are pausing long and hard before they buy, some are just trying to get in that habit of not buying at first impulse. The common thread is that we don't want to buy bags "just because". We want to take a thoughtful approach to procuring and enjoying our bags.

So come on by and hang out. We have a ton of fun and lots of laughs while we learn to buy and own from a better place.


----------



## tripamy

I'm holding out until the fall...I'm planning on going a little hog wild on a trip to Europe...Using "Shopper's Math," I'm going to spend a little under $5000 there to save almost $2500 over what I would have paid in Boston, MA.


----------



## Sparkletastic

tripamy said:


> I'm holding out until the fall...I'm planning on going a little hog wild on a trip to Europe...Using "Shopper's Math," I'm going to spend a little under $5000 there to save almost $2500 over what I would have paid in Boston, MA.


I loooove shoppers math!


----------



## iamleiya

So far I have two bags from LV, one bag from gucci, one bag from chanel, and one bag from givenchy. And it's only april.. I have two more I would like to purchase and am probably done this year. Lol


----------



## LadyLorraineV

What I've got this year


----------



## Sparkletastic

LadyLorraineV said:


> View attachment 3657276
> 
> 
> What I've got this year


Gorgeous reds!!!!


----------



## Dingaling1987

LadyLorraineV said:


> View attachment 3657276
> 
> 
> What I've got this year



Oh the red on that Antigona! (And I don't even particularly like the style) 

And the YSL is lovely as well. A classic piece.


----------



## goldenfountain

LadyLorraineV said:


> View attachment 3657276
> 
> 
> What I've got this year


WOC twin, I've got that same combination too


----------



## Cloudburst2000

So far, I have been good this year.  I have only purchased one bag (Small Chloe Faye in suede, color: Cloudy Blue).  I am saving most of my money to spend in the boutiques when I go to NYC this summer.


----------



## melvel

Just one:  the Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis in Noir Empreinte Leather.


----------



## cafecreme15

Only one! Hermes Evelyne


----------



## lasttotheparty

Only one - but would love more [emoji23]


----------



## eckw

After being super good last year (2-3 designer bags max for the whole year), I'm now compensating with a total rebound buying spree! Five months in, I've bought something like 8 bags already (and eyeing another right now). In the past 2 months alone, I've bought a Chanel m/l classic flap, Celine micro luggage, Celine medium Sangle, Chloe Nile and a Gucci black disco! 

Thing is, I love all of them and don't regret any of the purchases! (I'm not in debt for them either although the money could definitely be spent more wisely! [emoji15]) #anothertotalbagaddict. I "say" I'm going on ban island indefinitely but I know I don't have the resolve!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

I've been very good so far this year - just two! 

A black Chanel Jumbo Flap (caviar and gold hardware) and a black Hermes Evelyne PM  (clemence) 

I'm also waiting on an Hermes special order Kelly that I was told would arrive in June... fingers crossed!!


----------



## maris.crane

Three - Gucci Marmont Camera bag in Black, Soho Disco Bag in Rose Beige and a Givenchy Small Antigona in Oxblood.

I think I'm done until the Fall. There's a couple of SLGs I have my eye on, but I also want to offload a few Contemporary bags I have that are collecting dust.


----------



## lovetheduns

Ugh. I wish I didn't evaluate what I have bought this year *lol* I went a little nuts so I am on banned banned banned island now (especially since my sweet kitty was just diagnosed with a lymphoma).

Secondhand I bought a Hermes Victoria Cabas tote in Bleu Abysse from Ann's Fabulous Closeouts pre-owned. I thought for shorter business trips it would make a nice under the radar computer bag and it was in such nice condition.

Secondhand I also bought a Hermes Halzan in Etain from Fashionphile. It was also in really excellent condition. I had been wanting a Halzan for awhile but just couldn't stomach the US boutique prices.

Around the same time I also bought from Fashionphile a secondhand Dogon wallet in Ciel - 

Next I went to Paris on a business trip and ended up staying longer for vacation. I had a lot of success with some dream buys which pushed me over the edge this year for purchases.

2 bags from George V store - a barenia Halzan (was a big goal for me to get this in barenia) and a rouge casaque epsom garden party.

Next a daily battle zip from Faure le Page (love this bag!)

A Moynat Limousine in Parme

And when I left France, I went to the boutique to see if I could get the last bag on my list - a Jige.

My money tree will now need to be replenished and tended to... but I am so thrilled I have so much to play with for the time I will be banned from new purchases.


----------



## meowmix318

lovetheduns said:


> Ugh. I wish I didn't evaluate what I have bought this year *lol* I went a little nuts so I am on banned banned banned island now (especially since my sweet kitty was just diagnosed with a lymphoma).
> 
> Secondhand I bought a Hermes Victoria Cabas tote in Bleu Abysse from Ann's Fabulous Closeouts pre-owned. I thought for shorter business trips it would make a nice under the radar computer bag and it was in such nice condition.
> 
> Secondhand I also bought a Hermes Halzan in Etain from Fashionphile. It was also in really excellent condition. I had been wanting a Halzan for awhile but just couldn't stomach the US boutique prices.
> 
> Around the same time I also bought from Fashionphile a secondhand Dogon wallet in Ciel -
> 
> Next I went to Paris on a business trip and ended up staying longer for vacation. I had a lot of success with some dream buys which pushed me over the edge this year for purchases.
> 
> 2 bags from George V store - a barenia Halzan (was a big goal for me to get this in barenia) and a rouge casaque epsom garden party.
> 
> Next a daily battle zip from Faure le Page (love this bag!)
> 
> A Moynat Limousine in Parme
> 
> And when I left France, I went to the boutique to see if I could get the last bag on my list - a Jige.
> 
> My money tree will now need to be replenished and tended to... but I am so thrilled I have so much to play with for the time I will be banned from new purchases.
> 
> View attachment 3710855
> View attachment 3710856
> View attachment 3710857
> View attachment 3710858
> View attachment 3710859


Oh no I hope your cat is not too much in pain but beautiful bags that you have here


----------



## meowmix318

I'm happy to say that I have not bought any bags this year (but last year I bought several). But I really need to join every one else on banned island because I have been buying designer shoes this year and last.  With all of these yummy sales it is very hard not to buy  (but my husband doesn't quiet agree)


----------



## lovetheduns

meowmix318 said:


> Oh no I hope your cat is not too much in pain but beautiful bags that you have here



Aww @meowmix318 looks like you have a furbaby family too! Ironically, my little girl is feeling normal. I noticed when I got home from Paris that she had this lump under her jaw and I thought it was odd. My mom didn't recall feeling the previous week and on May 1st she had had an appointment with the vet while I was away and they didn't feel it either. So I immediately got her into the clinic and they took an aspirate. We got the results today that it was consistent with lymphoma and we now have an oncology appointment on Wednesday.

We are all hoping that since she presents no other signs and it was fast caught that this means a better prognosis.


----------



## fashionchick01

4 so far...Chloe Nile, Chloe faye python, Celine phantom, fendi 3jours [emoji85]


----------



## meowmix318

lovetheduns said:


> Aww @meowmix318 looks like you have a furbaby family too! Ironically, my little girl is feeling normal. I noticed when I got home from Paris that she had this lump under her jaw and I thought it was odd. My mom didn't recall feeling the previous week and on May 1st she had had an appointment with the vet while I was away and they didn't feel it either. So I immediately got her into the clinic and they took an aspirate. We got the results today that it was consistent with lymphoma and we now have an oncology appointment on Wednesday.
> 
> We are all hoping that since she presents no other signs and it was fast caught that this means a better prognosis.



Oh no  I hope it is caught earlier enough.


----------



## beachkaka

Two so far. One Anya hindmarch smiley tote, One Balenciaga mini metallic edge city. Planning to get one more from Lv this year then I will be contented.


----------



## melvel

Two so far:

Chanel WOC (Classic with Gold hardware)
Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis in Empreinte Noir

I actually bought a pre-loved Balenciaga Day in Black with regular hardware, but had to return it because the condition was not as represented to me.  So the search for a Day bag still continues...


----------



## Manchoo78

Zero [emoji6]


----------



## Manolos21

Chanel M/L in Beige Clare caviar
Chanel Old Medium Boy in so black
Chanel Chevron mini in cobalt caviar
Louis Vuitton Croisette
Louis Vuitton St. Germain BB
Louis Vuitton Neonoe
Louis Vuitton Felicie in Marine Rouge Empreinte
Fendi Karlito Clutch

SLGs: Chanel zip around card case, LV pocket organizer, LV zip around coin case, LV 6-ring key holder, Goyard St. Sulpice card case, Goyard Senat Pouch (both MM and Mini)

OMG. It wasn't until I listed it all out that I realized how big of a list this is... whoops...


----------



## applecidered

Realized my last post in this thread (thanks search!) was made last summer. For this year, the only handbag purchase made was a Gucci wallet on strap at the San Marcos outlet. Still haven't taken it out! I need to.


----------



## tannfran

lovetheduns said:


> Ugh. I wish I didn't evaluate what I have bought this year *lol* I went a little nuts so I am on banned banned banned island now (especially since my sweet kitty was just diagnosed with a lymphoma).
> 
> Secondhand I bought a Hermes Victoria Cabas tote in Bleu Abysse from Ann's Fabulous Closeouts pre-owned. I thought for shorter business trips it would make a nice under the radar computer bag and it was in such nice condition.
> 
> Secondhand I also bought a Hermes Halzan in Etain from Fashionphile. It was also in really excellent condition. I had been wanting a Halzan for awhile but just couldn't stomach the US boutique prices.
> 
> Around the same time I also bought from Fashionphile a secondhand Dogon wallet in Ciel -
> 
> Next I went to Paris on a business trip and ended up staying longer for vacation. I had a lot of success with some dream buys which pushed me over the edge this year for purchases.
> 
> 2 bags from George V store - a barenia Halzan (was a big goal for me to get this in barenia) and a rouge casaque epsom garden party.
> 
> Next a daily battle zip from Faure le Page (love this bag!)
> 
> A Moynat Limousine in Parme
> 
> And when I left France, I went to the boutique to see if I could get the last bag on my list - a Jige.
> 
> My money tree will now need to be replenished and tended to... but I am so thrilled I have so much to play with for the time I will be banned from new purchases.
> 
> View attachment 3710855
> View attachment 3710856
> View attachment 3710857
> View attachment 3710858
> View attachment 3710859



Such beautiful choices[emoji173]️.  Congrats.


----------



## Isaberura

I have bought 4 handbags so far, 
First is Celine mini belt bag in March, second is Saint Laurent large shopping tote in April, third is Celine trio and Saint Laurent baby sac de jour in May. 

I still want another Saint Laurent college bag, or Tod's wave bag, or Loewe puzzle bag, I think their silhouettes are beautiful. I have been eyeing the Chloe nile. OMG [emoji849] so many handbags.. Lord please help us


----------



## allanrvj

lovetheduns said:


> Ugh. I wish I didn't evaluate what I have bought this year *lol* I went a little nuts so I am on banned banned banned island now (especially since my sweet kitty was just diagnosed with a lymphoma).
> 
> Secondhand I bought a Hermes Victoria Cabas tote in Bleu Abysse from Ann's Fabulous Closeouts pre-owned. I thought for shorter business trips it would make a nice under the radar computer bag and it was in such nice condition.
> 
> Secondhand I also bought a Hermes Halzan in Etain from Fashionphile. It was also in really excellent condition. I had been wanting a Halzan for awhile but just couldn't stomach the US boutique prices.
> 
> Around the same time I also bought from Fashionphile a secondhand Dogon wallet in Ciel -
> 
> Next I went to Paris on a business trip and ended up staying longer for vacation. I had a lot of success with some dream buys which pushed me over the edge this year for purchases.
> 
> 2 bags from George V store - a barenia Halzan (was a big goal for me to get this in barenia) and a rouge casaque epsom garden party.
> 
> Next a daily battle zip from Faure le Page (love this bag!)
> 
> A Moynat Limousine in Parme
> 
> And when I left France, I went to the boutique to see if I could get the last bag on my list - a Jige.
> 
> My money tree will now need to be replenished and tended to... but I am so thrilled I have so much to play with for the time I will be banned from new purchases.
> 
> View attachment 3710855
> View attachment 3710856
> View attachment 3710857
> View attachment 3710858
> View attachment 3710859



Your Moynat is gorgeous! I think it looks classier than the Hermès Victoria / Victoria Elan.

Moynat is one of the few stores in Paris that doesn't have a queue outside. It's so peaceful and luxurious to be inside the store.


----------



## holdmystars

I bought a Hermes Garden Party 36, Gucci Dionysus, Dior Diorever mini and now a Chloe Nile bag! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] and it is only June. [emoji15]


----------



## nanads

3 so far
balenciaga mini city metallic edge
lv alma bb
diorama woc

I just need one more medium sized grey handbag (either celine micro belt or ysl sac de jour baby) and I'm done for this year (hopefully)


----------



## SCI

LadyLorraineV said:


> View attachment 3657276
> 
> 
> What I've got this year



Wow all in red... I wanna get a red bag this year too... I have been buying everything in black lately


----------



## SCI

four bags so far ... 
LV revers palm spring mini backpack February 
Hermes picotin 18 rubis March 
Chanel black mini chevron caviar SHW April 
Lady Dior black mini pattenSHW June 


So far nothing really in my lists now... maybe Chanel black urban spirit chevron small backpack or Hermes garden party 30...


----------



## shadowplay

Just one! Mulberry Oak Bayswater that I'm anxiously waiting to arrive. Unfortunately UPS tried to deliver when I was at work today, so they will deliver tomorrow when the bf is home. Which means I have to wait until I'm home from work tomorrow, 24+ hours to go!


----------



## Sora_V

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Two so far in 2015:
> 
> Prada Saffiano Lux Tote bn2274 in Cerise and LV Speedy B 25 in Damier Ebene. Love them both!


Hello, I found your post via google image search. If you don't mind could you give a mini review of the the wear and tear, practicality of the Prada Lux Tote? 
I'm considering getting a pre-owned lux tote with the same style number and color, it's currently on sale at JPY88k (about US$800). I'm not sure if that's a good price? 
 From the photos and description, it has minor corner wear, was purchased at Prada store in 2013, comes with dust bag, guarantee card. I'll post photos below. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Amazona

I think I must've forgotten something, but I think I'm still down to 4 bags and 2 wallets this year. Mulberry Effie Hobo, Liebeskind hobo/crossbody and a Knomo crossbody. The last purchase I made, a small Coccinelle, is going to have to find a new home since it doesn't fit quite enough. 
The wallets are the LV Empreinte Cles and Adax mini wallet (which was a bday pressie).
Effie was a well planned purchase which was on my list for the longest time. I have only one bag on my shopping list for this year, and that's a custom LC LP LH in size 4 for work&travel.

Taking that in the recent years my pace has been a bag a month, I'm extremely happy. My collection is at the point where I have all I need right now.


----------



## nycmamaofone

My Lady Dior in gray
Gucci Soho Disco

That's it for now!


----------



## paculina

I think I've bought 5 bags in 2017 so far: 

Dooney & Bourke Ruby Satchel in denim chevron
Coach small Kelsey in a rust kinda color 
Coach Disney crossbody in brown 
Burberry Haymarket Check tote 
Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Messenger in black

In 2016, I think I bought 

Ted Baker Kaylor Citrus crossbody 
Tory Burch small Marion in brown suede 
Kate Spade Maise in Cedar Street floral 
Longchamp Le Pliage in pink


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

4 so far 

I think they were

Versace Collection wristlets in blue and green

Kate Spade Cameron Large Tote

Prada canvas tote also bought a cute smallish bag with star wars print but that is not something I use often


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'm over my planned limit of 2 bags this year. 

But, since I'm happy with what I purchased, I'm not too upset. 

• Chanel Classic Single Flap Jumbo in gunmetal lamb w/bijoux chain in shw
• Gucci Stirrup Bag in cherry gloss leather and soft ghw
• Dior Diorama in silver microcannage leather w/shw
• Trussardi Lovy Crossbody in red pebbled leather w/red hw
• Max Mara Whitney Tote in smooth black leather
• Fendi By The Way in black leather and shw
• Dior Soft Tote in black lambskin and shw
• Miss Dior in yellow lambskin and soft ghw

I also bought 2 SLG's
• Chanel silver lamb card holder 
• Dior Diorama gold leather card holder


----------



## Breadnbrie

Just 4 (compared to last year's 13). I have to say I'm so relieved I'm slowing down!

LV Neverfull MM azur 
LV Alma BB ebene
Saint Laurent matelasse soft envelope in anthracite 
Gucci soho disco in rose beige


----------



## sorberry

Four, which is quite a lot for me. 

But, justifying it by thinking about how much I saved getting them from U.K. (and two from the outlet* too!) 

Gucci soho mini*
Celine mini belt bag
Longchamp backpack
Chloe Small Faye*


----------



## lotusfeet

Ok I don't feel too bad now!!!!!

Celine mini luggage 

Saint Laurant Tote 

Saint Laurant SDJ Souple 

I still want the Saint Laurant large college and a medium Kate! Hopefully, maybe birthday & X'mas pressies for myself!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

A picture is worth a thousand words. 
Or in this case 2 pictures, for bags and SLGs


----------



## March786

So I've purchased just the 2 this year I think which I'm so happy about. 

A beautiful Chanel burgundy calfskin old medium boy with aged gold hardware
And a Chanel red coco handle in caviar medium/large size

I personally like a small curated collection of items which I absolutely love!


----------



## Love4MK

ZERO.  Hoping to change that soon!


----------



## scrpo83

Zero..I have been good for the past 2 years..but seriously tempted to buy something before the year ends..


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I just bought three bags in the span of a month! One from Longchamp, one from Coach outlet, and one from Faure Le Page. I need to go on a ban for like six months LOL


----------



## sacha1009

I bought preloved chanel medium flap
New neverfull mm DE 
Longchamp.. planning to buy favorite mm if available and clemence wallet DE


----------



## Isaberura

Five. 

Celine mini belt bag 
LV neo noe 
LV pouchette metis 
Gucci marmont matelasse shoulder tote bag 
Chloe faye backpack 

My ideal purchase is just 1 handbag per year. In 2018, I'll do better!


----------



## fendifemale

One- Vince Camuto


----------



## Precious84

1. Chanel Old Medium Boy
2. LV NeoNoe
3. Chanel Small Boy - SOLD
4. Chanel PST bought pre-loved via Fashionphile
5. Chanel Medium Chevron Classic Flap in patent leather bought pre-loved via Yoogi's Closet - RETURNED
6. Chanel Jumbo Chevron Classic Flap in caviar leather
7. Chanel Vintage Jumbo Classic Flap

Does not include several SLGs and shoes [emoji28]


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

1. Louis Vuitton Speedy B 30 in DE
2. Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shopping Tote in Bilberry
3. Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC in Pink Petal with silver hardware

Also got a Louis Vuitton Emilie Wallet! Monogram print with rose ballerine interior


----------



## scrpo83

scrpo83 said:


> Zero..I have been good for the past 2 years..but seriously tempted to buy something before the year ends..



I caved to temptation..bought a Longchamp Cuir in October in Burgundy and a new-to-me Balenciaga Day this month..but I have good justifications for the purchases..this month is my birthday and i just gave birth last October so it's all good.. and that is it for the year..


----------



## Elsie87

1. Alexander Wang Rocco
2. Chanel Maxi flap in black caviar leather with ghw
3. Hermès Birkin 35 in black togo leather with ghw
4. Balenciaga City in cocquelicot with ghw
5. Stella McCartney large Falabella tote in metallic grey


----------



## yellow_tulip

1. Lv pochette Metis mono
2. Chanel classic flap
3. Lv speedy b 25 in de
4. Longchamp backpack
5. Gucci soho disco in beige


I love everything I've purchased this year but I should really go on a lifelong ban. Well maybe for a year.


----------



## lasartorialista

yellow_tulip said:


> 1. Lv pochette Metis mono
> 2. Chanel classic flap
> 3. Lv speedy b 25 in de
> 4. Longchamp backpack
> 5. Gucci soho disco in beige
> 
> 
> I love everything I've purchased this year but I should really go on a lifelong ban. Well maybe for a year.



All great classics which don’t count against you according to the five piece French wardrobe


----------



## yellow_tulip

Never heard of it before but good to know!


----------



## lasartorialista

1.  Gucci Dionysus WOC in green
2. Chanel robot WOC in tweed
3. YSL SMALL WOC in Black on Black
4. LV Pochette Metis in emp noir

Haven’t used the first 2 much but hopefully will do so this holiday season.


----------



## Antigone

Balenciaga City Giant Silver G21 - my ultimate dream bag
Balenciaga City Giant Gold G21
Balenciaga City Giant Rose Gold G12
Balenciaga Rouge VIF
Louis Vuitton Montsouris GM
Prada Vela backpack
Givenchy Pandora Wallet on chain
Marc Jacobs recruit crossbody
Marc Jacobs Fran bag

Except for the Marc Jacobs recruit, all were preloved and bought within October-November

This was the first time in my life I went crazy with expensive bags. And I’m banning myself from purchasing for a looong time.

I feel like I have all the bag I need.

There are only three more I probably will be tempted with if I find them at a good price:

Givenchy Goatskin Medium or Small Pandora
Balenciaga Town or Velo black with silver hardware
YSL WOC - another dream bag

That’s it. I’ll be set.


----------



## blushes_pink

For this year i got:

Rebecca minkoff mini moto blue
Phillip lim mini pashli black
Proenza schouler woc navy
Prada woc black
Balenciaga hip ME red


----------



## Bitten

I've had an interesting year, that's for sure! Work-wise it has been the toughest year so far, truly at times I worried I wasn't coping at all. I think I've pulled through the worst of it all now and we seem to be coming to a calmer time and more positive business environment - phew! In addition, I had some health problems earlier this year and my husband and I were struggling to conceive. Thankfully all is well and we now have our first baby on board  

So while I was working my way through all of that nonsense, I wasn't really in the zone for luxury bag purchases, nor did I have any time, just trying to keep my head above water. Once things had started to settle a little and I felt like I could breathe again, I started to browse and enjoy things on IG and tPF once more and almost like they were waiting for me, three gorgeous items came my way:

- Chanel red caviar WOC SHW;
- Chanel black caviar long flap wallet;
- Hermes B30 in gold togo PHW

Those pieces really complete my collection (the B30 in particular, so beautiful and something I've had my eye on for several years) and was just a lovely way to come to the close of a quite tumultuous year


----------



## Sparkletastic

This has been a busy, busy year with lots of changes including lots of work travel and a big move across country. 

Along the way, I treated myself a little bit. 

_New Handbags:_
• Dior Silver Microcannage Diorama
• Trussardi Red Mini Lovy
• Max Mara Black Whitney  
• Fendi Black By The Way 

_New SLG's:_
• Chanel Silver Lambskin Card Holder
• Dior Gold Cannage Diorama Card Holder 

_Preloved Handbags:_
• Chanel Single Flap Jumbo in Gunmetal Grey w/ Bijoux Chain 
• Gucci Cherry Gloss Stirrup Top Handle
• Dior Black Lambskin Soft Tote 
• Dior Yellow Lambskin Miss Dior
• Jimmy Choo Black Raven

But!!! I've also sold 10 bags. So, net, my collection is actually one bag smaller.


----------



## bernz84

I bought 4 bags this year...a Faure Le Page tote, a YSL clutch, a Gerard Darel, and a Chanel. 

But I sold off all my LV bags!!!  And sold some SLGs.

I have a couple LV SLGs and Mulberry on my radar...gah! I wish it would end!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Six bags this year: 
- Hermès Clemence Evelyne PM (black) 
- Chanel jumbo classic flap (black caviar, GHW) 
- Chanel python boy bag (blue, GHW) 
- Chanel deauville (grey/black, SHW) 
- Chanel medium classic flap (light green caviar, SHW) 
- Hermès Epsom Constance 24 (bleu indigo, RGHW) 

I think I’m probably done for this year, though I’ve been waiting on an Hermès Kelly special order for nearly a year now.. my husband says he has a feeling it’s going to come before 2017 is over... fingers crossed that he’s right [emoji2]


----------



## Sparkletastic

ladyfarquaad said:


> Six bags this year:
> - Hermès Clemence Evelyne PM (black)
> - Chanel jumbo classic flap (black caviar, GHW)
> - Chanel python boy bag (blue, GHW)
> - Chanel deauville (grey/black, SHW)
> - Chanel medium classic flap (light green caviar, SHW)
> - Hermès Epsom Constance 24 (bleu indigo, RGHW)
> 
> I think I’m probably done for this year, though I’ve been waiting on an Hermès Kelly special order for nearly a year now.. my husband says he has a feeling it’s going to come before 2017 is over... fingers crossed that he’s right [emoji2]


I'm excited for your Python boy. This is on on my radar. What size did you get?


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm excited for your Python boy. This is on on my radar. What size did you get?



It’s new medium I think! I hope you get one, I’ve been enjoying mine.. and it’s also (relatively) well priced for an exotic


----------



## Sparkletastic

ladyfarquaad said:


> It’s new medium I think! I hope you get one, I’ve been enjoying mine.. and it’s also (relatively) well priced for an exotic


Phenomenal!!! New medium is the perfect size.


----------



## luvlux64

This year’s been a dream come true! 

At Rue Cambon:
- Chanel leather Deauville
- Chanel Classic M/L Flap
- Chanel seasonal mini
- SLG

at Champs Élysées:
- LV SLG
- 2 Long Champ Eiffel tower print bags

At Harrods - 1 store brand bag
At Prada (Florence, Italy) - SLG
At Hermes FSH - accessories
At Hermes Toronto - 2 Evelyne tpm & accessories
At Toronto Chanel - 3 SLGs
At Toronto LV - 1 bag & accessories

Heaven!


----------



## Amazona

Still keeping things sensible - I got the LC LP custom size 4 which I planned for a long time on getting and have LOVED it! Also, on the useful-and-planned-purchase front; I bought a Pacsafe backpack in the summer. It's proven to be a great purchase and I'm really happy I went for it.

I was a bit naughty and splurged on a Mulberry Alexa plus I fell for a Superdry canvas tote recently. Both were somewhat (totally) unplanned purchases..OOPS!
I'm getting rid of all my other canvas totes and keeping only my trusty 15-yr old Peak Performance (which is almost solely used as a summer picnic bag) and the SD. SD is also chic enough to carry to work and even meetings so it's a multitasker, much more than just a beach bag.
The Alexa was a great deal - pristine, 1/2 the price of a new one and I've used it a ton. One of my best bag investments ever. One of my best bags ever, period.

As for SLG's; I did get a RM and a Lauren Ralph Lauren WOC this autumn. They were acquired with a specific occasion in mind. Still haven't used the RM but the RLL has gotten some use outside the special occasion as well. It's a nice bag for evening outings and I carried it today, too, as we went to the Christmas market with the kids and a WOC fits under my jacket; so much less fuss about not getting my bag dirty or stolen.
Thinking about selling the RM or getting rid of my other continental style wallets and keeping the RM instead. The RLL has struck me as a great choice for travel since it's large enough to hold my passport. Might give it a go next month when we're taking a short trip to Stockholm avec le BF.

My wish list still contains the LC LPC Mini, which has been hanging there for years now. I gave le BF a hint in that direction when he was asking me what I wanted from Santa this year, but we'll see. I also mentioned an Efva Attling Crazy Heart bracelet, he gave me matching earrings and necklace last Christmas and bday so I'm thinking the bag purchase will be left for me to do.


----------



## Sparkletastic

luvlux64 said:


> This year’s been a dream come true!
> 
> At Rue Cambon:
> - Chanel leather Deauville
> - Chanel Classic M/L Flap
> - Chanel seasonal mini
> - SLG
> 
> at Champs Élysées:
> - LV SLG
> - 2 Long Champ Eiffel tower print bags
> 
> At Harrods - 1 store brand bag
> At Prada (Florence, Italy) - SLG
> At Hermes FSH - accessories
> At Hermes Toronto - 2 Evelyne tpm & accessories
> At Toronto Chanel - 3 SLGs
> At Toronto LV - 1 bag & accessories
> 
> Heaven!


YAY!! You and I shopped at the some of the same places this year. Shopping Twinsies!  Congrats on your hauls!

(I hope you visited LV on the Champs Élysées at a better time than me. LOL!!!  It was a zoo when I went. )


----------



## luvlux64

Sparkletastic said:


> YAY!! You and I shopped at the some of the same places this year. Shopping Twinsies!  Congrats on your hauls!
> 
> (I hope you visited LV on the Champs Élysées at a better time than me. LOL!!!  It was a zoo when I went. )


Shopping Twinsies! I like that . Traveling & Shopping is (for me) the best combo! 
BTW, I think LV Champs Élysées is always crazy busy ... the glasses of wine they serve gives you patience while waiting


----------



## Pimpernel

Three, and none of them prime designer, just exactly what I needed yet:

-MK Bedford top zip tote in moss green (85 euro at an outlet);
-Travelon anti-theft north-south crossbody (as a crossbody travel handbag) (80 euro with p&p);
-Travelon anti-theft LTD tote (as a laptop + on-board travel and work tote) (110 euro with p&p).

Not counting an Epi red LV pochette accessoires, as that one was a gift, he he...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I've acquired a dozen Massaccesi handbags, half new and half preloved. And three small crossbody bags and one WOC. So a bit of a Massaccesi themed year! 

Fendi mia shopper in March.

A Laurel Dasso expandable luxe tote in black cherry and another small crossbody flap bag from Etsy from a seller in Belgium named Cathy Roels.

One mz Wallace is arriving tomorrow, a Christmas special. And a jujube diaper bag for the beach next summer! 

I've sold or given away about 5. Still, my total number has gone up by about a dozen in 2017, to around 30. I think that's gonna do me for awhile and only very few special bag purchases in 2018. 
1-2 from Cathy Roels, 1 mz Wallace IF a perfect color/style is available at the summer sale, and 1-2 Massaccesis IF new some new amazing style, leather, or irresistible preloved becomes available. So 3-5 total in 2018 is my target to keep it a lot more restrained than this year. And at least 2 out to compensate so the total goes up very little.


----------



## Sandra.AT

in 2017 I bought 4 and the 5th follows in a couple of days
LV montaigne mm noir empreinte
LV alma bb DE
chanel classic flap jumbo 
LV jersey magnolia
and soon also the montaigne mm mono canvas


----------



## catsinthebag

I bought 6 bags this year:

Preloved:
- Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo Box leather with Rouge Vif interior, PHW
- Chanel Reissue 227 Black with GHW

New:
- Custom Longchamp le Pliage large long handle tote in black with peacock stripe and silver HW
- Longchamp small Mademoiselle in Cognac
- Longchamp small le Pliage Cuir in Red Lacquer
- Bottega Veneta Chain Tote in Black.

I also sold three bags and gave a fourth to my sister.


----------



## MJDaisy

premier designer i only bought 2...LV delightful and LV mon-monogram speedy 30.

also brought some less expensive bags...2 tory burches, a kate spade or 2, a roots bag.


----------



## elzi

Just 2 that I lovelovelove!
LV Pochette Metis in empreinte leather
Givenchy Pandora


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> I bought 6 bags this year:
> 
> Preloved:
> - Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo Box leather with Rouge Vif interior, PHW
> - Chanel Reissue 227 Black with GHW
> 
> New:
> - Custom Longchamp le Pliage large long handle tote in black with peacock stripe and silver HW
> - Longchamp small Mademoiselle in Cognac
> - Longchamp small le Pliage Cuir in Red Lacquer
> - Bottega Veneta Chain Tote in Black.
> 
> I also sold three bags and gave a fourth to my sister.


Wait! Did we get to see this Hermes on the Shopping your closet thread???  How did I miss it? I wanna see!


----------



## Lilleput

2 Lv so far. And 2 longchamp le pliage. Onto my 3rd LV this year... I am also going to pick a LV wallet for my hubby before we go for the holidays! 

Exciting times!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Wait! Did we get to see this Hermes on the Shopping your closet thread???  How did I miss it? I wanna see!



I bought it before joining that thread, so I probably haven’t posted pics there. Here it is!


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> I bought it before joining that thread, so I probably haven’t posted pics there. Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 3907601
> View attachment 3907602


Yummy!!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

A brand new LV twist - her name is sunset lol

A preloved monogram noe

Mum gifting me a brand new red Chloe Faye bag- her name is Maple lol 

So three 

And I sold a LV, a coach, and around 5 other random bags


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

In 2017 I purchased :

LV DE speedy 30
Balenciaga work
Chanel Coco handle
Fendi Peekaboo
YSL woc
Gucci soho disco
LV NEONOE


----------



## Sibelle

Last year I only got 3 new bags:
LV NeoNoe
Coach Edie 31
Michael Kors Sloan
Those 3 bags alone actually fill all my needs. But I always want more ....


----------



## Antigone

Balenciaga G21 Gold City
Balenciaga G21 Silver City
Balenciaga G12 Rose Gold City - sold
Balenciaga City Rouge VIF
Balenciaga Velo Black RGH silver

Givenchy Pandora Small Goat
Givenchy Pandora Medium Lambskin braided handle
Givenchy Pandora WOC
Givenchy Pandora Wings WOC - sold

Marc Jacobs crossbody - gave to mom
Pandora-inspired bag from Aliexpress because I thought I'd test out the style before committing to the real thing. Well, I ended up buying the real thing before the "test bag" even arrived. 

Never had a designer bag prior to last year. I think I went nuts.

This year, I am planning a hard bag ban.


----------



## Gloria79

Antigone said:


> Pandora-inspired bag from Aliexpress because I thought I'd test out the style before committing to the real thing. Well, I ended up buying the real thing before the "test bag" even arrived.


It would be very interesting to hear your comparison thoughts.


----------



## Antigone

Gloria79 said:


> It would be very interesting to hear your comparison thoughts.



The Pandora-inspired bag is just a PU bag in the shape of the medium pandora. No logos. I use it when I do errands. It’s actually a nice bag that holds a lot. And I don’t have to think about it or baby it.

Haven’t used my Pandoras yet. I think function would be the same, except they’d be of course dressier/designer. And probably I’d have to be a bit more careful.


----------



## Antigone

Here's a pic of the Pandora-inspired bag. It's PU, so I don't expect it to last a long time. But I think it's fine if one just wants to test out if the style will work for them.


----------



## chessmont

3 this year already argh.  Only one has arrived so far.  I have to take it easy DH is retiring soon.  I have enough handbags till the end of the decade at least!  Or longer!


----------



## DZK

I am on a bag ban right now - like, hopefully for life, as I have enough bags and don't want to get rid of any of them, and will have enough of a challenge rotating through what I have.  But before this point, so early in the year, I have purchased.....7!  They are out of production on clearance, and I was totally in love with them, so it was now or never


----------



## Isaberura

It's March so it's still early 2018, I bought 3 contemporary bags. Coach Sierra, Marc Jacobs snapshot, and Furla Stacy. I really hope I don't buy anymore bags throughout the year, I want to save up to buy Chanel le boy bag. Wish me luck [emoji108]


----------



## Antigone

Sold 1
Returned 1
Bought 3

----

Current bags:

Balenciaga G21 Gold City
Balenciaga G21 Silver City
Balenciaga City Rouge VIF
Balenciaga Velo Black RGH silver
Balenciaga City 2006 Chevre Black
Balenciaga Hip Black SGH
Balenciaga Town SGH

Givenchy Pandora Small Goat
Givenchy Pandora Medium Lambskin braided handle
Givenchy Pandora Medium Pepe Leather
Givenchy Peach Logo Bag (old bag, steal price)


----------



## bernz84

For 2018, so far just a Furla crossbody bag that I bought at the outlets. Currently in the process of getting rid of another bag, although from the looks of it, I may just end up having to give it away. Thankfully this bag wasn't too expensive.

I made a huge purchase late last year with Chanel, so I am trying to be good and not buy any high-end bags for a long time or at least until the end of this year.  Although in 2017 I only bought 4 bags (er, 5, but I sold that with minimal loss), so I think I should be ok.


----------



## Pagan

I've purchased three bags this year:

LV - Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene
Polene - Numero Un in red
Leo & Violette - Le Violette in Navy (Grained)

I don't want to buy more than one additional bag this year, if that. I'd be more open to another near the end of the year; I'd rather just get more wear out of the bags I have. I have two spring bags that I haven't yet worn and will be breaking out shortly, so I have plenty of 'new' to enjoy.


----------



## meowmix318

So far 2. One was a red Gucci disco bag for my mom and small Gucci cross body bag for me


----------



## Amazona

Think I'm still down to one? Trying to keep it that way, too. The LC LPC Mini was a well planned purchase and I love it, feels good to finally have the perfect little crossbody!


----------



## Jaime

This year one so far. I have plans for the net a porter 25% off before the sale though.... After that nothing more. This will be the least amount of bags I've ever bought in a year for a long long time.


----------



## sacha1009

so far i have 0...woohhooo..proud of myself..lol


----------



## winks

2.. Balenciaga City (pre-loved) and Chanel WOC.
Hoping to add a Chanel Reissue 226 or M/L.


----------



## eiiv

None! =D
I'm soooooo happy, believe it or not. I haven't sold all the bags that I intend to sell, but I don't feel the urge to add more, so it's really really good!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Recently did an overhaul of all my belongings, and this eventually extended to my bags, though I never thought I would sell any. I ended up selling 6, then bought 2. Celine nano belt and Chanel caviar mini


----------



## KittyKat65

3.  A red Chanel lambskin Jumbo, a gray YSL crossbody bag and a Hermes Birkin 35 in Etrusque Fjord leather.


----------



## lotusfeet

One —-> YSL large Nikki [emoji171]


----------



## Pagan

Pagan said:


> I've purchased three bags this year:
> 
> LV - Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene
> Polene - Numero Un in red
> Leo & Violette - Le Violette in Navy (Grained)
> 
> I don't want to buy more than one additional bag this year, if that. I'd be more open to another near the end of the year; I'd rather just get more wear out of the bags I have. I have two spring bags that I haven't yet worn and will be breaking out shortly, so I have plenty of 'new' to enjoy.


I added a Coach Rogue 25 in Washed Red with Tea Roses because I fell in love with it. It will be added to my summer bag rotation.

I’m still considering a Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour late this year, but i’m pretty happy with my current collection.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Celine Large Trio in Burgundy (secondhand)
Celine Tri-Fold in Kohl
Coach 1941 Rogue 25 in Purple

I have another Celine on the way -- Small Phantom Cabas in Slate.  After that I am DONE for the year, unless some sales really tempt me.

It's definitely been a Celine kinda year.


----------



## corgimom11

Speedy 30 Damier Azur
Neverfull GM Damier Ebene (for my mom)
Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap (Black with SHW)

I'm done for this year. I was sent to Europe on a business trip and was able to turn it into a holiday stopover in London so all were purchased there. When the London boutique had the jumbo, I couldn't say no and felt I would regret not purchasing it when I had the chance (especially with the VAT refund).


----------



## Kitty157

LV Felicie in Noir and in cerise and a Duomo hobo. Need to slow my roll as it’s only May!


----------



## Amazona

5 months, 2 bags. From a recent trip I brought home a cloud grey Kipling Amiel. It's a great size and the long strap is what it says on the package - long, and thanks to it the bag sits nicely on my body. Might sell the bag anyway, not sure if I have a constant need for it in the future.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Hermès Medor Clutch in Bleu Indigo with GHW in January. Nothing since then.


----------



## chubbyshopper

Sold 3 
Medium lady dior, Fendi kan i and Chanel square lambskin mini.

Returned 2
Valentino Spike bag and Prada Cahier WOC.

Bought 5
Hermes Evelyne tpm
Hermes GP30 Canvas twotone
Celine classic box bag(preloved)
Chanel urban companion (preloved)
Hermes Evelyne pm

Stuck on Ban Island until my birthday in August[emoji6]


----------



## astromantic

One bag - I was pleasantly surprised by the quality of this H Halston bag. It’s in a cool grey, mix of leather and suede. The leather is quite “smushy” and I like the big front flap for easy access to keys, phone, Transit cards etc.


----------



## Emes

5 out and 2 in! (Fun statement backpack and coco handle). 
Very excited the 2 I’ve purchased are ones I love and use regularly  especially after promising DBF I’d only buy 2 for the year lol.
However...I’ve been really good..and my birthday is coming up in October..[emoji56] hehehe


----------



## alfy123

JennieC917 said:


> So far this year I have bought some more obscure bags:
> 
> 1) Jemma work bag in black and vanilla
> http://www.jemmabag.com/product/emma-black-and-vanilla/
> 
> 2) Rider crossbody bag in Hunter green
> http://frankcleggleatherworks.com/rider-shoulder-bag.html
> 
> The second hasn't arrived yet but I am so excited. I discovered Frank Clegg Leatherworks in this forum!


Do you like the Jemma work bag? I am considering it...


----------



## jax818

I was so good last year too...
Sold 3:

Celine trapeze
Chanel mini bronze rectangular flap
Chanel grey boy 

Bought 7:

LV palm spring backpack pm size
Loewe tan medium puzzle bag
Preloved Celine large black trio (ended up giving to my mom)
Gucci marmont black camera bag
Hermes evelyne pm etoupe
Medium lady door in bronze metallic
Hermes picotin 18 capucine (coming in the mail)

I really need to be on ban island now.  That pico 18 was a total unexpected purchase.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I just got two and that’s it for 2018:

LV Iena tote in DE (MM size)
Hermès Evelyne in Etoupe (PM size)


----------



## CoachMaven

This thread forced me to do a mental count and oh man, did I fail my challenge this year. I sold 4, but bought 7. I am done and content with my collection now.


----------



## scrpo83

Sold one - Micheal Kors Selma
bought one - a Massaccesi Demetra


----------



## hlh0904

I am at peace with my collection. I bought 14 in 2021 and 1 in 2022. 1 is being put up for sale. the last one I wanted for awhile. (YSL Loulou). time for a break


----------



## Jaime

17 for me in 2021  maybe I shouldn't have counted. These are what I kept there would be at least 3 more I remember that were returned.

So far 2022, 0 and it's going to stay that way for at least the first half of the year. I want to build up more savings going forward and now that I'm happy with the way my current collection stands, I will slow down and be more selective.


----------



## behindtheseams

I bought two bags in 2021:

Mulberry Top Handle Lily in Green Python
Thom Browne Pig
I think the Mulberry was a smart purchase as it's versatile and fits my lifestyle. Plus, the green snakeskin makes for a nice pop of color in a mostly neutral wardrobe. The Thom Browne was more of an impulsive purchase (I regret missing out on the whale bag from F/W 2015 collection) and probably not the best "investment" in terms of cost per wear, but I'm glad to have it in my closet as a fun statement piece.

I sold seven bags last year, mostly from contemporary brands like Kate Spade, Coach, Proenza Schouler, etc. My goal this year is to let go of at least three more bags and add no more than two.


----------



## thundercloud

2021 was an anomaly for me. I never ever buy that many bags or get rid of that many bags in 1 year (got rid of the same number I bought, so net gain is 0). The pandemic played a big part in things. But overall I'm pretty happy with what I have. I still might sell/donate/give away 1 or 2 bags, but the rest are keepers (for now).

I do not plan on repeating my crazy 2021 this year (or ever again). LOL. I'd like to go back to my 1-3 bags/year pattern for both buying and selling.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I bought four bags in 2021 but only kept two.

_Kept_
1. Chanel black caviar Jumbo single classic flap w/shw
2. Celestial Clutch by the Met

_Did not keep due to undisclosed damage_
1. Jimmy Choo pink silk & crystal Bon Bon
2. Versace round gold Le Medusa camera bag


----------



## Passerine123

I bought one bag in 2021 -- a Gucci black crocodile Boston Wave bag from Tom Ford's last (or possibly second-to-last) collection. Although I have not truly achieved "purse peace", I don't have any specific bag purchases on the horizon. I have given away a few bags (mostly to charities); I need to cut my collection down some more before I add to it.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I bought 4 bags in 2021, with purchases pretty spread out throughout the year. I think that’s a decent number for me but I would like to sell one this year and target <= net 3 additions in 2022


----------



## OCMomof3

Bought two bags in 2021: LV Palm Springs Mini and a Dior Micro bag. The Dior was my first ever impulse purchase. I never do that because I don't want a high number of bags. It was just so incredibly cute and I have ended up loving it. Not sure what 2022 holds, but am on the hunt for an ivory/white bag that can be worn cross body, and I'll probably sell an existing bag to keep my collection in check.  Looking toward Dior and possibly Celine for this.


----------



## leechiyong

My only bag spend last year was pre-paying for a bag that has yet to arrive.  I did buy four in 2020 though...


----------

